# TWW starts today! Who's with me?!



## Torres

Hey ladies! Testing around the 20th? Let's go through these impossibly long two weeks together! 
Who has a good feeling about this month? Who doesn't?
How long have you been TTC?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, I'm with you. Thinking I o'd yesterday. Test day 19th or 20th for me.

Fx'd for us :)


----------



## Torres

onebump - Cheers to it being our month! Fx'ed! :wohoo:


----------



## onebumpplease

Indeed. :)

Would have loved a BFP in time for mother's day, but tbh a BFP would just be so amazing at any time :D


----------



## Torres

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## AltoRose

I'm with you! I got my peak reading on CBFM yesterday and AF is due on St. Patty's Day. DH and I have played the "if it happens, great; if not, great" game for about three months, but this is our first month of actively trying. Gonna be a long two weeks!


----------



## onebumpplease

This is only cycle #3. I came off the pill last year in preparation for trying. I'm 33 and desperately want to be a mum, like so many other women. 

I've not been trying long, but fear that it may take quite a bit longer. Still I am hoping for the best!

How long have you been trying for #2?


----------



## dottyd

Hi everyone I'm starting the 2ww too this our first month trying properly after I had my implant out in dec af is due the 19th or 20th if my cycle is the same as last month. Hope we all get our bfps this month x x


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Hey ladies! Testing around the 20th? Let's go through these impossibly long two weeks together!
> Who has a good feeling about this month? Who doesn't?
> How long have you been TTC?

I'm in! 
Good luck Torres :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Hey ladies! Testing around the 20th? Let's go through these impossibly long two weeks together!
> Who has a good feeling about this month? Who doesn't?
> How long have you been TTC?

I have to admit, I don't feel great about it... (although I know I'm only 1 day in!) Mind you, I had no symptoms with my last BFP (Feb CP), but I had stronger fertile signs - CM etc. This time if I wasn't keeping the calendar, I wouldn't have even known I O'ed. I guess by that argument I don't really know that I have, just that I *should* have. The CP may have screwed with my system, but who knows. I'm going to assume it's business as usual, and get down to the BD'ing just in case!

So let's get to know each other to make this TWW less painful! I've been married to DH since August of this past year. I came off BC at Christmas. I had one wonky cycle right after that (which I probably shouldn't even consider cycle #1... but I do). On cycle 2 I got a BFP at 16DPO - 2 days after AF was due. I was losing my mind, testing every day from 10DPO onward. When I still was getting negatives at 14 DPO I had just about given up. I tried another afternoon FRER just on a whim and got the +! 4 days later, the + disappeared, and I bled heavily. So now I'm on to cycle #3, and have no idea if/what the effects from the CP will be on my system.

How long have you ladies been trying? Do you have kids already? If so - any advice on weathering through the TWW and perhaps some tips on how to improve the odds? :)

14 days, and counting!

FX to everyone.


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - I know what you mean about not feeling great about it, but what I've noticed is whenever I DO feel good about it, I end up with a BFN! FX'ed!

Alto and Dotty - Hopefully you both have "beginners luck" and get your sticky bean on your first proper TTC cycle! 

Onebump - this is my third cycle also. My DH and I were NTNP for our first, so I never knew this agony of TTC. Just three cycles in and I feel like I've been waiting forever, do you feel the same?!

My DH and I have been married since August 06. We had our daughter in March 08. Like I stated above, we weren't TTC, so I knew nothing about ovulation, CM, temping, etc, till we started trying again in January. I was quite overwhelmed when I started reading about it all, and was so glad when I found this website!

As for trying to increase the odds, the only things I have read have been to remain laying down after BDing for at least 15 mins, females achieving orgasm after the males can help the sperm stay in and up, make sure your man's testes aren't too warm (ex. wait to BD if he just got out of a hot shower/finished working out, etc.), don't have sex more than once a day, don't use lubricant....that's all I can really think of right now! Hope some of them help!

I've never had a CP, so I don't know what, if anything, it does to disrupt your system. If you're worried about it, talk to a doctor, otherwise I would advise to try not to stress about it. Stress impairs our chances of a BFP!

So when is everyone actually testing?
I want to try and hold out till the 20th, but tbh, I'll probably start testing on the 16th!

FX'ed for all of us ladies! I have a good vibe about this thread!


----------



## Torres

.


----------



## onebumpplease

well hopefully there will be good news for you in 2 x weeks Babyhopes.

I have to say I feel the same, my temp dropped again this morning, don't know if that means I've not o'd this month and won't or what. However OH knew how to cheer me up by giving me some BD action after work :) That would at least cover us for a later than expected O.

Torres I do feel like its been forever, when I think how long ago Christmas was, it seems such a long time ago. OH didn't want to start trying till April though son I keep trying to placate myself saying I've got a 4 month jump on our original TTC date.

I'm aiming for a 19th March testing date should AF not have shown up...


----------



## Torres

I wish I could help you with the temping issue, but I know absolutely nothing about charting temps! If I don't get my BFP this month, I may read up on it though!
I had some EWCM this morning- does that mean I'm ovulating later than expected? I thought I O'ed yesterday, or can you have EWCM for a day or two after O? I think I may stay up late to BD when my hubby gets hone (he's on afternoons).


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> I wish I could help you with the temping issue, but I know absolutely nothing about charting temps! If I don't get my BFP this month, I may read up on it though!
> I had some EWCM this morning- does that mean I'm ovulating later than expected? I thought I O'ed yesterday, or can you have EWCM for a day or two after O? I think I may stay up late to BD when my hubby gets hone (he's on afternoons).

I've had some today too.. but I remember on my last cycle I had a couple showings of it within 1-3 days after the calender said I O'ed. So I still don't know the exact date I do, I see it as a range, and lots of BD'ing in between! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh I don't know. So much of TTC is still a mystery.

It would make sense for you still to get a bit after O, as you are supposedly still a little fertile. But if you can BD at least you're covering all bases.


----------



## Torres

I have a feeling this is going to be the longest TTW ever. I'm not even 2DPO and my head is already playing the symptom spotting game! Any suggestions on how to relax my mind a little bit?!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, so wish I did have an idea.

I am a teacher and had parents night tonight, meaning I didn't think about my own possible children all night ;) 

Back to normal now.

I had the most amazing training session this morning, about the scientific studies to back up mental rehearsal.

Think about when you have that dream when you are falling, but your mind thinks its real and sends a rush of adrenaline, which wakes you up. The power of the brain/mind on our body is amazing. So not that this is enough to get you pregnant, but....if we rehearse a positive pregnancy in our heads rather than a negative pregnancy, our mind will believe that oh we've done this before, we can do it again. Whereas if you always think negatively your mind will tell you oh when we did this last time it was stressful. I am going to rehearse mentally pregnancy and labour regularly and change my thinking.

I know its a bit airy fairy for some, but it makes sense to me (because of scientific research).


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi onebump I'm a teacher too! Had my parents evening last week though.

I'm on my third cycle of trying to concieve baby number 2. I have a DD who is 2.

Do you find it hard to find the energy to BD while being a teacher?!

AF is due on the 21st but I'm trying no to get my hopes up too much this time as I was so disappointed last month after some decptive symptoms.


----------



## Torres

Onebump - That truly is an interesting theory. I'm most def going to try it out! A little positive thinking never hurt anyone, right?!?!
Hi Louise, I'm on my third cycle as well. Fx'ed that the old saying "third times a charm" will apply to us this month! 
Are any of you ladies early testers? Or do you wait till AF is late? I really want to try to hold out this month, but it's sooo hard!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Onebump - That truly is an interesting theory. I'm most def going to try it out! A little positive thinking never hurt anyone, right?!?!
> Hi Louise, I'm on my third cycle as well. Fx'ed that the old saying "third times a charm" will apply to us this month!
> Are any of you ladies early testers? Or do you wait till AF is late? I really want to try to hold out this month, but it's sooo hard!

Yay teachers! I'm ALSO a teacher, and ALSO on cycle #3. We're like TTC soul mates! hehe

I tend to test as of CD10, but promise myself not to get sad if it's negative... last time I kept getting negatives until CD16 (2 days late for AF). Although I may have miscounted my O day.


----------



## BabyHopes.

LouiseSix said:


> Hi onebump I'm a teacher too! Had my parents evening last week though.
> 
> I'm on my third cycle of trying to concieve baby number 2. I have a DD who is 2.
> 
> Do you find it hard to find the energy to BD while being a teacher?!
> 
> AF is due on the 21st but I'm trying no to get my hopes up too much this time as I was so disappointed last month after some decptive symptoms.


We have a hard time fitting it into our schedule for sure. I normally get up at 6ish, and get home from the school at 4. Hubby doesn't get up until 9am for work, and get's home at 7 or so. Usually by 8 or 9pm I'm exhausted and for bed (lame eh? Oh the life of a teacher), whereas hubby has 'just gotten home' and wants to relax for a bit. By then, I'm asleep on the couch! The story of our lives.


----------



## onebumpplease

Louisesix and Babyhopes I know what you mean. On the up side for myself, OH gets up at the same time as me, so we manage to do most of BDing in the am...because I tend to be exhausted by bed time. Glad I'm not alone lol.

Torres, I was a bad tester the last two months and I didn't like the feeling. I am hoping that I can hold out this month till at least the day before AF is due. But I can't make any promises either.:blush:


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey this is weird with all the teacherness and 3rd cycle!

I hope third time's a charm as I concieved my DD third time trying.

I tested a ridiculous amount last cycle but mainly because I was convinced I was pg as kept feeling sick everyday - turns out it was a virus. I have never felt like that before in my life except when I was pregnant.

Not sure when I'll test this month - will really try to hold out. Had a bfp on cycle day 11 with previous pregnancy and it came up straight away.


----------



## NoodleSnack

I'm at about the same place as you ladies. I finally got my cross-hair CD31, today is 4 dpo. I was so worried I wouldn't ovulate, I spent my free time poring over people's charts to see if anyone ovulated with charts like mine. Now I'm just glad to know I can ovulate. :happydance:

I don't know my LP yet, so I plan on giving it a bit more time to avoid all the angst that comes with trying to interpret the results without a clear answer, so I'm going to test on the 24th. Haven't bought the tests yet, I will only buy them close to that date. Really hoping this month is the charm. 

Good luck to everyone here, keep positive thoughts. :thumbup:


----------



## NoodleSnack

BabyHopes. said:


> LouiseSix said:
> 
> 
> Hi onebump I'm a teacher too! Had my parents evening last week though.
> 
> I'm on my third cycle of trying to concieve baby number 2. I have a DD who is 2.
> 
> Do you find it hard to find the energy to BD while being a teacher?!
> 
> AF is due on the 21st but I'm trying no to get my hopes up too much this time as I was so disappointed last month after some decptive symptoms.
> 
> 
> We have a hard time fitting it into our schedule for sure. I normally get up at 6ish, and get home from the school at 4. Hubby doesn't get up until 9am for work, and get's home at 7 or so. Usually by 8 or 9pm I'm exhausted and for bed (lame eh? Oh the life of a teacher), whereas hubby has 'just gotten home' and wants to relax for a bit. By then, I'm asleep on the couch! The story of our lives.Click to expand...


You're not alone. I get sleepy at night and prefer to BD in the morning. Hubby is a grouch in the morning and prefer to BD at night. But you gotta do what you gotta do. :flower:


----------



## Torres

Welcome Noodle! I have a feeling this thread may be a lucky one! Fx'ed and positive thoughts all the way!


----------



## Torres

Any symptoms ladies?


----------



## onebumpplease

I've been cramping a lot.

Have also had two twinges in my lower back, pain in my left breast. I was in a club last night at a hen night, didn't drink anything, which was tough. However someone's perfume was really making me gag. Blech, hopefully a symptom, as the perfume seemed nice, just caught my throat.

Woke up today with practically no symptoms at all, breasts may feel a bit achy at the mo, but not sore to touch. I think I'm just symptom spotting. ho hum!

I had a low temperature today, which makes me panic a little that I may not have ovulated at all....hmmm. interpreting temps seems quite difficult.

However I'm not going to let that panic have a great amount of time. I will deal with it over the next couple of hours to get back to my positive attitude, determined not to go back to being as negative as I have been recently.

Anyone else? :coffee:


----------



## BabyHopes.

I haven't noticed a single thing. I'm starting to question if I even o'ed this month. Although I didn't get any symptoms with my last BFP/CP either so I guess I can't rule it put. I've got some ICs coming this week. I've decided to take off to Florida with sine friends for March Break, so that should be a good distraction. I'll be 10dpo when I get back. Hopefully hubby won't have intercepted my package and hidden the tests! He's worries about me testing early after the the heartache last cycle. But I don't think I can wait that long!!!
Good luck to you ladies - stay positive, and I'll check in at the end if the week! Hopefully well have an early BFP by then? :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Would love to wait this out with y'all!!

I am in my 10th cycle all together but only 4th cycle since my miscarriage!! I plan on testing the 20th as well. FX for us all.

No real symptoms yet. Going to try not to symptom spot this cycle as I am taking Progesterone which gives the same symptoms ironically. So I really won't be able to tell if it's the meds or really my body. Doh!


----------



## Torres

Welcome Snow! Sorry about your miscarriage. Fx'd you get your sticky bean this month!
Onebump- It's so hard not to symptom spot tho isn't it? I woke up with cramps this morning, knew they were probably from something I ate yesterday, but couldn't help but have the wishful thinking that they were implantation cramps. My breasts do fill a bit heavy, but they did last month too! It's so frustrating! But I'm keeping with the positive thinking, and it really is making this TTW a little more tolerable than the last couple. 
Baby- have a great time in Florida! I bet it will be great escaping to nice weather for a week! Looking forward to hearing about it when you get back. 
The weather here is going to be really nice this week, so I'm looking forward to spending the days outside with my daughter. Hoping it will help the week fly by and keep my mind occupied on other things!


----------



## NoodleSnack

onebumpplease said:


> I've been cramping a lot.
> 
> Have also had two twinges in my lower back, pain in my left breast. I was in a club last night at a hen night, didn't drink anything, which was tough. However someone's perfume was really making me gag. Blech, hopefully a symptom, as the perfume seemed nice, just caught my throat.
> 
> Woke up today with practically no symptoms at all, breasts may feel a bit achy at the mo, but not sore to touch. I think I'm just symptom spotting. ho hum!
> 
> I had a low temperature today, which makes me panic a little that I may not have ovulated at all....hmmm. interpreting temps seems quite difficult.
> 
> However I'm not going to let that panic have a great amount of time. I will deal with it over the next couple of hours to get back to my positive attitude, determined not to go back to being as negative as I have been recently.
> 
> Anyone else? :coffee:

Could be the implantation dip, if you have a FF chart, we can all help interpret. :winkwink:


----------



## Torres

How are you ladies doing?
I'm pretty much symptom free, and starting to feel a little down. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - I'm have a bit of a down day too. I have some sore BB's and that's about it and it's hard to know if it's really from the Progesterone I'm taking.... Not to long til the weekend then it will be test time soon!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi,

Feel pretty symptom free :( 

All I've had are a morning of stomach cramps and backache yesterday which was probably 6DPO but no sore boobs which I had when pg with my DD.

Managed to BD every night for 5 nights across my ovulation period so don't think I could have done much more...

Anyone else getting symptoms?


----------



## onebumpplease

Ok so, i have been having loweer back ache,worse yesterday than today. Very sore/sensitive nipples and a BFN,however am only 9 do.
Am on mobile,will try figure out how to post my bbt chart tom. Tc ladies x


----------



## Torres

Onebump- sounding good for you. And 9 dpo is too early to test, I think. I know some ppl do start getting faint lines, but I think that's pretty rare.
Louise & Snow - it's frustrating not having any symptoms, but a lot of women don't get any before their BFP. I'm keeping my fx'd that this is the case for us.
The only thing I have been noticing is very mild cramping and an increase in gas :blush:
What day is everyone actually planning on testing? I'm going to try to wait till sunday, but I may cave on Saturday!


----------



## onebumpplease

Before you say it I know I know,

I'm hoping to wait to Saturday, but feel a caving in tomorrow. Don't know why I do it to myself....

I hope no symptoms is a symptom for you girls but my body likes symptoms for a symptom ;)


----------



## Torres

How are you feeling today onebump? Don't worry about caving, I had to have a mental fight with myself this morning not to test! And testing one day early I don't think is caving, just maybe a jumpstart! :p 
Keep us posted! Fx'd it's a BFP!


----------



## onebumpplease

My positivity is waning, but I'm fighting it!!! Telling myself not to give up yet.

I have dull AF like cramps which is causing my fear I think.

Still achy back, but nipples are only slightly sensitive now, whereas they were extremely sore for a couple of days.

I don't know what to think. Probably best not to think too much. Can't help it.

I have to get my forward plans in for Term 4 tomorrow, have so much to do, but finding it increasingly difficult to focus on anything but babies during the TWW.

How are you Torres?


----------



## Torres

I'm getting quite crampy, and my breasts are feeling fuller, AF is probably on her way. Still have a glimmer of hope, but I have to prepare myself for another BFN. 
So you're testing tomorrow? Oh, I really hope you get your BFP! I will be stalking this thread to hear if you tested and what the result was!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey ladies! Just got all caught up with the posts as I wait to board home (boo). The trip was a big distraction from the TWW. Like last time, no symptoms. I might start testing with tomorrows FMU, I have a pile of ICs that arrived while I was gone. Hopefully hubby didn't hide them!

We're almost done girls - just a few short days! Good luck to everyone. I hope no news is good news in the next few days!


----------



## Torres

Hey babyhopes! Welcome back, hope you had a great time in Florida! 
Onebump - did you test?!
Well I was pretty much symptom free until yesterday. Like I stated in my last post, I started cramping and my breasts started feeling full. Well last night while laying in bed, I my cramps got worse for about 15 minutes and then went away. My breasts started to hurt on the outsides, near my armpits. It was actually difficult to fall asleep because of my breasts. They are still very sore this morning. This feeling reminds me of when my milk came in for my daughter, it's like an engorging pain without actually being engorged. If that even makes sense.
I'm so glad that this TTW is almost over. This is all I can think about, from the moment I wake up, till I fall asleep.
Fx'ed that this is our month ladies!


----------



## onebumpplease

I tested last night using First Response, got a BFN. Feel pretty sure I'm out, as I would have thought if I was having all of these symptoms then I would have had enough HCG to show up on a test, particularly a sensitive one.

Just leaving it be I think, we'll see :blush:

Torres that is the most frustrating thing for me, Conceiving is *all* i think about. 

Hopefully I can live precociously through your BFPs if I don't get one myself.

Its ridiculous how obsessed I've became...


----------



## Torres

Onebump - I wouldn't say that you're out yet. You tested early and not with FMU. Are you still symptomatic? 
I know exactly what you mean about being obsessed, it's distracting me from other parts of my life! 
It's nice to know that either way, it will be over for us in a few days. Hopefully we can start obsessing about being pregnant, if not, at least we get two weeks off till the next TWW. :dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres now there's a lovely thought.

Yup I have symptoms of something; back ache is back, some cramps and shooting pains in typical ovary area. BBs are much better, nipples are sensitive against pj top, but fine in bra :(

Past two days I've had quite a few dizzy spells, I know I generally have low blood pressure so may be related to that.

I know everyone feels the same, just so desperate to know that one day I'll have a family. It just means everything to me. 

Do you still have symptoms today?


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Torres now there's a lovely thought.
> 
> Yup I have symptoms of something; back ache is back, some cramps and shooting pains in typical ovary area. BBs are much better, nipples are sensitive against pj top, but fine in bra :(
> 
> Past two days I've had quite a few dizzy spells, I know I generally have low blood pressure so may be related to that.
> 
> I know everyone feels the same, just so desperate to know that one day I'll have a family. It just means everything to me.
> 
> Do you still have symptoms today?


I took an IC test when I got just, just cause they were there and I could :)
Of course BFN, which I expected and am ok with. It's early and not FMU so I'm not getting worked up. It was a super sensitive test tho - 10 miu, so I thought why not - you never know! Is everyone testing this weekend? Or are you going to responsible and wait until you're officially late? Still have no symptoms to report either. I'm boring!


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes. said:


> I took an IC test when I got just, just cause they were there and I could :)
> Of course BFN, which I expected and am ok with. It's early and not FMU so I'm not getting worked up. It was a super sensitive test tho - 10 miu, so I thought why not - you never know! Is everyone testing this weekend? Or are you going to responsible and wait until you're officially late? Still have no symptoms to report either. I'm boring!

Sorry BabyHopes, but you are right, it is too early.

I plan on testing Sunday, which means no, as not due till Monday.


----------



## Torres

Babyhope, like you and onebump said, it's still early and you didn't use FMU.
My boobs are still killing me, but my cramping is gone. 
I think I'm going to test tomorrow. I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## Torres

OMFG!!! Okay I totally caved and tested with a FRER. I got a faint, but most def there, :bfp:
I don't know how to add a pic!!!


----------



## Torres

Here's the pic.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Here's the pic.

OMG OMG OMG - that's SO dark!!!!
And that was an evening test??? 
That's AWESOME! 
How many DPO are you?
That's 1 down - lets keep them coming!
Congrats for a H&H 9months Torres!

I wonder if that means we can all test this early :)


----------



## Torres

Thanks Babyhope! I think I am 11 DPO. I could be a few days more though, as I'm not 100% sure when I O'ed, and my cycles are a little messed up.
Yes I took it around 7pm! I went out and bought another test to take in the morning. 
Come on more BFP's!!! I want you ladies as my bump buddies!!!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Thanks Babyhope! I think I am 11 DPO. I could be a few days more though, as I'm not 100% sure when I O'ed, and my cycles are a little messed up.
> Yes I took it around 7pm! I went out and bought another test to take in the morning.
> Come on more BFP's!!! I want you ladies as my bump buddies!!!!

That would be awesome! And in 9 months we could have a mom&baby group :)
Good luck with the AM test - I'm sure it'll be nice and strong. I think I'll test daily now - I have all those 10miu ICs to burn through! 

I also dont know for sure if/when I o'ed; so I'm going by the calendar for lack of a better system. I think I'll start temping if this cycle isn't it. Although we may take a cycle off - if I get AF as scheduled, than the march baby will have an EDD of EXACTLY Dec25th. I know I shouldn't be choosy, but DH and I think that's less than ideal, and the break might be good for the body (and psyche!). It'll give me a chance to really monitor my cycle to know what's normal since the BC and CP. Have a good night, enjoy the excitement! Let us know how it goes with tomorrows test.
Night!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Can't wait to hear about your super dark line this morning ;) x


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Torres!! Way to go!! Really great news!! Now, tell me your symptoms girl!!

Who's testing next??!! Let's get these BFP rolling in!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes, I'm due AF on Monday, planning to test tom at the moment. Tested on Wed and Thu night and got BFNs so really nervous about testing now.

My main symptom at the mo is no spotting. I normally have spotting for 3 days before AF, keep going to the bathroom with complete trepidation. 

Aaaaaaargh.


----------



## Torres

Good morning ladies! I took a digi this morning - still pregnant!!! :)
The only thing that could make this better is moving onto the first trimester thread with you girls! Come on BFP's!!!!
Snow - I didn't really have too many symptoms, and I didn't chart so I don't know the exact days. 
From around 4DPO- 8DPO I felt wet down there. A little on my underwear, but not much, and only a little bit of creamy CM when I wiped.
I had some nighttime headaches around 5-9 DPO - nothing crazy, just dull and irritating.
On the evening of 10 DPO my breasts starting ACHING, and starting feeling a bit full. Not the whole breast, just the outer part, mainly closest to my armpits. I also had quite a bit of AF like cramping. I really thought it was coming at any minute, I must have went to the bathroom around 9 times in 2 hours to check. 
Woke up the morning of 11DPO - breasts still aching, but cramping gone. My boobs were bugging me all day (and seemed to keep swelling up) and so I tested that night.
I also noticed that I was increasingly gassy during this TWW. 
Now, I know I'm saying I was 11 DPO when I tested, but that is my best guess. I could be up to 3 days more. My cycles are not really regular and I was going by CM. I did use one OPK but I don't think it was really accurate.

I know it's fun to symptom spot, but we have to remember that every woman is different! If you don't have the same symptoms that I had, don't get down! Your body is different! I was really starting to feel out after reading how so many girls were getting really tired, had sensitivity to smell, etc, etc, and I didn't!

Come on ladies - who's next?!?!?!
Oh and I'll post a pic of my digi in a min.


----------



## Torres

Digital test
 



Attached Files:







digitest.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres that is such a happy sight. I hope I get to see my own one day :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats again! Thanks for the symptoms! 

I'm not testing til Tuesday 3/20 - I'll be 12dpo. I'm not really feeling all that positive this month and don't want to ruin my weekend!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck Snowflake

:dust:


----------



## Torres

You will Onebump! :hugs: This is only your 3rd cycle TTC right?
Stay positive Snow, you're not out until the witch gets you!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks that's all I need to know at the moment. Yeah I'm on 3rd cycle TTC.

I have high hopes again, haven't tested since Thursday night. I will test tomorrow if I make it through today without testing.

I think I've already said, but I always spot for 3 days before my period and when I wipe at the loo I am terrified I see some, but nothing yet. However there is always the chance I got o day wrong anyway, therefore AF may not be due on Monday. Oh gosh, I am terrified, excited, worried, nervous...


----------



## Torres

No spotting is a good sign! Do you still have AF like cramps? I had some the night before I tested and I have some today. Oh I really hope this is a sticky bean!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres from one worry to another ;) Here's hoping for a sticky healthy bean :)

Cramping is much lighter, now and then rather than constant like it has been. You feel silly symptom spotting in case you look foolish when AF turns up. Keep celebrating when I come back from the loo informing OH I managed to not pee in a cup :haha:


----------



## FreeBird2887

OOOH ME too!!! We will be able to find out March 28th!! When is your testing date???:dust:


----------



## FreeBird2887

@ONEBUMPPLEASE- You must be so excited!!! LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST!!! FINGERS CROSSED!!.....The waiting absolutely sucks!!:wacko:


----------



## NoodleSnack

Torres said:


> Good morning ladies! I took a digi this morning - still pregnant!!! :)
> The only thing that could make this better is moving onto the first trimester thread with you girls! Come on BFP's!!!!
> Snow - I didn't really have too many symptoms, and I didn't chart so I don't know the exact days.
> From around 4DPO- 8DPO I felt wet down there. A little on my underwear, but not much, and only a little bit of creamy CM when I wiped.
> I had some nighttime headaches around 5-9 DPO - nothing crazy, just dull and irritating.
> On the evening of 10 DPO my breasts starting ACHING, and starting feeling a bit full. Not the whole breast, just the outer part, mainly closest to my armpits. I also had quite a bit of AF like cramping. I really thought it was coming at any minute, I must have went to the bathroom around 9 times in 2 hours to check.
> Woke up the morning of 11DPO - breasts still aching, but cramping gone. My boobs were bugging me all day (and seemed to keep swelling up) and so I tested that night.
> I also noticed that I was increasingly gassy during this TWW.
> Now, I know I'm saying I was 11 DPO when I tested, but that is my best guess. I could be up to 3 days more. My cycles are not really regular and I was going by CM. I did use one OPK but I don't think it was really accurate.
> 
> I know it's fun to symptom spot, but we have to remember that every woman is different! If you don't have the same symptoms that I had, don't get down! Your body is different! I was really starting to feel out after reading how so many girls were getting really tired, had sensitivity to smell, etc, etc, and I didn't!
> 
> Come on ladies - who's next?!?!?!
> Oh and I'll post a pic of my digi in a min.


Congratulation. Wish you a great pregnancy. I had all those symptoms except the achy breasts and headache, but they also tend to be my AF symptoms, and since I don't know my LP length, not sure which way it goes. But I'm going to stay positive and hope that this month is the the lucky month for me. Would be great if we all got pregnant together. :haha:


----------



## Torres

Yes it would noodle!!! Fx'ed!
When are you testing???


----------



## NoodleSnack

The 24th or 25th.


----------



## onebumpplease

I had a 30th yesterday hence being awol, had a couple of weak alcoholic drinks to wa:wacko:yird off are you pregnant questions.
but got a big BFN today.feel so different this month,but at 13dpo it may not b my turn. X


----------



## BabyHopes.

Doh - another BFN this morning. Even with the 10miu tests. But, I didn't test positive until I was actually late last time. Staying hopeful, and trying to be patient! Haven't really noticed any AF symptoms yet, which is a bonus. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Torres

Onebump and Babyhope - is AF due tomorrow for both of you?! I was reading on a different thread about quite a few women didn't get their BFP's until after AF was due. Implantation can occur up to 12DPO, and it takes a few days for HCG levels to increase enough for a HPT. 
FX'ed for you ladies, I reallllllyyyy want you to get your BFP's!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks yet again ladies :)

My previous post was written on my smart phone, had to post about my test, but as it's Mother's Day here I was rushing to get over to my darling mums. Would have been amazing to have gotten a positive, but if I get one at all it will be absolutely amazing.

BabyHopes, that is interesting that you didn't test positive till after last time. Were you testing before that? 

Yup Torres due tomorrow and I have had cramping and lower back pain today, however back pain has NEVER been an AF symptom for me. This keeps me hopeful. I thought (we know what that can do :shrug: ) that I had a very faint pink tinge on a tissue today when I wiped. If by a miracle that was my IB then you would be right Torres I wouldn't get a + to tomorrow, more likely Tuesday.

Oh hope we all get our positives, would be great to continue the journey together. :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh and as of yet; NO spotting...


----------



## onebumpplease

GL Noodlesnack :flower:


----------



## Torres

Oh I'm SO hopeful for you Onebump!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Babyhopes - I see your status is Pregnant!! Did you get a postitve later today??!!

One bump - Sounding good about the pink tinge and no spotting!! FX

I am starting to get impatient. I really want to test but am going to stay diligent in holding out til Tuesday! So I have been having some heartburn and a bit of cramps this AM when I woke up. And my boobs have been sore for 9 straight days now. In my mind I really think I'm out but trying to remain positive.


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes, it is so difficult to know what to do with yourself mentally. You want to remain positive to avoid stress, but want to be prepared for the worst case scenario so you don't fall from too great a height. 

I think I move up and down. Like I said earlier, I think I'm gutted whether I've been hopeful or not, therefore enjoy the two weeks with hope.

;) I'll be sad if I get a - either way.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Onebump and Babyhope - is AF due tomorrow for both of you?! I was reading on a different thread about quite a few women didn't get their BFP's until after AF was due. Implantation can occur up to 12DPO, and it takes a few days for HCG levels to increase enough for a HPT.
> FX'ed for you ladies, I reallllllyyyy want you to get your BFP's!!!

I'm due on Tuesday. I was testing almost daily during the last cycle and was rely disheartened to not get BFPs.... Until i was 2 days late for AF. I may just have Oed late, or have a longer cycle than I thought. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Babyhopes - I see your status is Pregnant!! Did you get a postitve later today??!!
> 
> One bump - Sounding good about the pink tinge and no spotting!! FX
> 
> I am starting to get impatient. I really want to test but am going to stay diligent in holding out til Tuesday! So I have been having some heartburn and a bit of cramps this AM when I woke up. And my boobs have been sore for 9 straight days now. In my mind I really think I'm out but trying to remain positive.

Oooh, awkward... I never even noticed that- must still be up from before the last chemical :(. Time to change some settings. Hopefully I didn't jinx myself! :$


----------



## NoodleSnack

onebumpplease said:


> Snowflakes, it is so difficult to know what to do with yourself mentally. You want to remain positive to avoid stress, but want to be prepared for the worst case scenario so you don't fall from too great a height.
> 
> I think I move up and down. Like I said earlier, I think I'm gutted whether I've been hopeful or not, therefore enjoy the two weeks with hope.
> 
> ;) I'll be sad if I get a - either way.


I know what you mean, on the one hand I want to be hopeful cause I think that might increase my chances, on the other hand I also want to be realistic. I have to say, the first week was so much easier, because I know it's close to the end of my LP, I keep expecting any twinges or slight feeling of wetness to be AF but at the same I have to tell myself not to be negative. The running to the bathroom to check and then burst of hope when it's clean is also irrational but I can't seem to help it. :wacko: I really hope I get pregnant this month, I don't want to go through it again. Cudos to the ladies who has been waiting so long already without going totally insane. :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

One blazing white negative today. 

Don't know what's up. I honestly am never late, like others say O changes, meaning my cycles can vary, but they are never over 35, today is CD36. I have NO spotting. Not exactly disappointed today as I'm resigned to trying in April; last chance for a 2012 baby. 

How you your symptoms Torres?


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh big congratulations Torres :)

I tested yesterday as I thought it would be a great mothers day pressie to get a bfp but I got a bfn instead!


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: LouiseSix :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Louise - Thanks, and you're not out yet!

Onebump - Well being late, when you're never late, is a good sign! And still not spotting eh? I still have my fingers and toes crossed for you love! How are you feeling?

Afm, I'm not having any intense symptoms. My cramping is pretty much gone, I am feeling a bit more tired than usual, but I've been very active the last few days. I'm not really hungry, but not feeling sick. I'm enjoying it while I can, because I imagine that more symptoms are not too far away. I was nauseous with my first for about 6 weeks straight, day and night. 

Come on BFP's!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

BBs aren't as sore. Getting cramping and back ache on and off all day. I fear the cramping is a sign of impending AF, but the back ache keeps me hoping since its not a symptom of AF for me.


----------



## Torres

Cramping was a symptom for me.
Do your bbs feel full at all?


----------



## LouiseSix

Hang in there onebump.

If AF is coming I hope it comes early on Wed. Just occasionally it's been a day or two late.

Strangely I have no symptoms for either AF or PG!


----------



## onebumpplease

Sometimes I think so, but then wonder if I'm imagining it. :blush:


----------



## BabyHopes.

And.... still another BFN. But, also no sign of AF. I didn't test positive until 2 days late last time so maybe I'm just bad at calculating my own schedule.
Trying to stay calm this time - no crazy thoughts. I have NO preggo symptoms, but also no AF sypmptoms, exactly like last time.

Chins up everyone - with AF, no news is good news!
We're still in it until she shows.
Good luck, and try and stay patient!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies ..my official 2ww will more than likely start tomorrow..my opk is dark but was not the darkest yet. Did one insem..Another tonight. .may I join???
:hugs::flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, BFN for me too. I am going to test on Thursday again because if it negative then I am supposed to stop my Progesterone on 14dpo then AF will come shortly after. I guess onto Cycle #11 - can't you see my excitement??!!


----------



## Torres

Big :hugs: snowflake. You're not out yet though. You still have another two days until going off your progesterone.
Babyhopes and onebump - I'm stalking this thread for any updates on you two! Fx'ed!!!!
Welcome asibling. Baby Dust to you!


----------



## onebumpplease

Hi asibling.

Snowflake, that is so frustrating...hope you get a BFP before then.

Me too, babyhopes; no AF, but not tested today, saving myself for tomorrow morning. So we'll see. I have cramping on and off still. This evening a lot of pain as if from my ovary?? Could this still be my corpus luteum releasing progesterone? So confused now...

Thanks for the support Torres, we are all still in at the mo...


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Big :hugs: snowflake. You're not out yet though. You still have another two days until going off your progesterone.
> Babyhopes and onebump - I'm stalking this thread for any updates on you two! Fx'ed!!!!
> Welcome asibling. Baby Dust to you!

Argh - Still no AF, and still BFN! Trying to stay positive... no news is good news is my new mantra that I mumble to myself when I get anxious


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes. said:


> Torres said:
> 
> 
> Big :hugs: snowflake. You're not out yet though. You still have another two days until going off your progesterone.
> Babyhopes and onebump - I'm stalking this thread for any updates on you two! Fx'ed!!!!
> Welcome asibling. Baby Dust to you!
> 
> Argh - Still no AF, and still BFN! Trying to stay positive... no news is good news is my new mantra that I mumble to myself when I get anxiousClick to expand...

Babyhopes me too! AnotherBFN today. Want to know whether i'm pregnant or not. 

I'll try that; no news is good news :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Hi ladies..I am watching and routing for you with fxd..Hugs..come on BFP, be here soon..Let this be late implantation for you ladies so we can understand no AF and stll a BFN...FXD...HUGS!


----------



## Torres

How many days late are you now one bump? 3?
You too right babyhope?


----------



## snowflakes120

Ugh! Another temp drop. So scared that I am still going to get AF even on the progesterone when I'm not supposed to...


----------



## onebumpplease

Was due Monday so only 2nd day late now. Dont know wot to think. Emotions are up and down within a matter of minutes... If Af does come this cycle it's going to b a hard one :(

I have twinges in my kidney area today, odd cramping, odd ovary area twinging and small cramps now n then; not that any of that means anything!

Snowflake, hope the temp drops arent a bad sign


----------



## Torres

I had an odd feeling this morning, ran out bought 2 dollar store tests- both negatives. Went out and bought a FRER - negative. 
I'm so gutted. I can't stop crying. How am I going to explain it to my 4 year old who wS so excited?! I don't even know how to tell my hubby.


----------



## onebumpplease

No Torres. I have no idea what to say. omg. :hugs: :hugs:

I feel awful for you ,but I know nowhere near how you feel.

Will you go to the docs?


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh man Torres. I am so very sorry. I am in complete shock with how + your FRER was the other day. I agree with onebump - maybe a Dr. visit is in order for you. They can do blood work to see your HCG quant levels. Major hugs hun....


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh Torres, I'm so sorry to hear that. Maybe you should check with doc to be sure?


----------



## Torres

I went to the dr's this morning for prenatal bloodwork. (before I took the tests)
I will call tomorrow to tell them about the tests. When they get the bloodwork back I'm sure it will confirm.
I've had no bleeding yet though, although I do have light cramping.


----------



## onebumpplease

:cry::cry:


----------



## NoodleSnack

Hey Torres, sorry to hear that, hope the doctor can sort everything out. I think you don't have to tell your son right away, if you conceive next month, he won't know the difference. Gotta keep your chin up, this whole thing is so hard on us, one minute up one minute down. :nope:


I was just jumping in to say I'm out. Spotting, not heavy, but quite sure AF is coming.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> I had an odd feeling this morning, ran out bought 2 dollar store tests- both negatives. Went out and bought a FRER - negative.
> I'm so gutted. I can't stop crying. How am I going to explain it to my 4 year old who wS so excited?! I don't even know how to tell my hubby.

Torres - Sweetie. I am so so sorry. I wouldn't wish that on anybody. Definitely touch base with a doc. I didn't after my chemical in Feb and I think that's why I'm so out of whack (2 days late, still BFN).
I'm thinking about you. Take care of yourself first-deal with others second. Hubby will be upset too, and hopefully supportive. I was really impressed with how mine stepped up, I hope yours is the same. But know that he may grieve differently! Do whatever YOU need to do to heal. We're here for you any way you want us to be.


----------



## Torres

Thanks babyhope. Hubby has been amazing. If you don't mind me asking, how dis you find out about your chemical? 
I just started bleeding this morning and having quite uncomfortable cramps, thats to be expected I'm sure.
I am going to call my doctor tomorrow, I just didn't want to deal with it today. 
How's everyone else doing? Sorry you're out noodle. Maybe you're meant to have a Xmas baby!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres,i cant imagine what u r going through. Lots of love x

Makes my probs insignificant, no period today, no testing. OH n i dtd this morn and i did bleed from my cervix,but i get that regularly,looks completely diff. to AF and only last immediately after. 

I have had high hopes till now, but think ive been kidding myself on a bit. 

However more hpts purchased for another day.hate having to wait if im staring on cycle4 ttc.....


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Sorry about you starting to bleed and having cramps. I think you need to have a nice bath, eat some chocolate and pig out on some pizza!!

One bump - Hope you get a BFP or AF comes so you aren't stuck in limbo land. 

Noodle - Sorry about AF. 

Not good on my end. Negative test again for me today but I'm really not surprised at all. I have to stop my Progesterone and AF will be here in a day or 2. Yipppeee!! I then have to make an appt with my Dr between CD1 - CD5 to get checked for cysts as long as that's ok then I start Clomid.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Snowflake

Hope you are ok Torres, or as ok as can be expected x


----------



## LouiseSix

Hugs to you Torres x

One bump we sound similar. AF is now late - should have been wed morning. I did a test Wed evening but bfn. If AF hasn't shown by tomorrow I will test with fmu - I've had a cramp all day today so don't know what to think. I'm hardly ever late and do not usually have constant pain like this before AF shows.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Thanks babyhope. Hubby has been amazing. If you don't mind me asking, how dis you find out about your chemical?
> I just started bleeding this morning and having quite uncomfortable cramps, thats to be expected I'm sure.
> I am going to call my doctor tomorrow, I just didn't want to deal with it today.
> How's everyone else doing? Sorry you're out noodle. Maybe you're meant to have a Xmas baby!

The story of CP is a much shorter one than yours - and for that, I'm thankful. I got my BFP on Friday afternoon, faint, but very clearly visible. I went and got a digital cause I wanted to see the "PREGNANT" in writing. I tested again on Sunday morning, but it still said negative. I took a FRER immediately after, and it was still visible - about as faint as it was 2 days before. I thought it should be considerably darker by then but I didn't worry. I opened the casing from the digital and found the same thing - there was a line there, just too faint to be picked up by the digi sensor. I waited until Monday to 'let the concentrations increase', but by then it had gone back to completely blank. I started to cramp and bleed that afternoon. 

And now here I am, 3 days late and still getting BFN's (as of this morning). I have another one 'cooking' as I type. I don't know that I O'd at all this cycle, and am very confused. I don't think my body has recovered yet.

Take care of yourself, but don't skimp on the drs. I didn't go cause I figured I knew exactly what they were going to tell me. Now I wish I had, just to make sure everything was ok and that there were no residual effects. 

Hope this helps... but everyone is different!
I have heard tho that a lot of women have INCREASED fertility immediate after a CP/MC. FX that this is you! My only other advice is don't rush back in if you're not ready. Take the time you need to mourn - cause you need to - then get back on the wagon on your terms and no one elses.

Hugs!


----------



## NoodleSnack

Torres said:


> Thanks babyhope. Hubby has been amazing. If you don't mind me asking, how dis you find out about your chemical?
> I just started bleeding this morning and having quite uncomfortable cramps, thats to be expected I'm sure.
> I am going to call my doctor tomorrow, I just didn't want to deal with it today.
> How's everyone else doing? Sorry you're out noodle. Maybe you're meant to have a Xmas baby!

If I can have the baby in 2012, I'll be over the moon. Hubby wants 2012 baby, he doesn't like the number 13. My mum wants a dragon baby. So I've got my marching orders.

If your cramp is not too much, take your time. Give yourself a day or two to just mop around. Sometimes it helps to just ignore the outside world for a while and focus on yourself. After a crappy week, I would just crawl into bed for a whole day with a book or movies, the world be damned. Do whatever makes you feel good. :thumbup:


----------



## NoodleSnack

snowflakes120 said:


> Torres - Sorry about you starting to bleed and having cramps. I think you need to have a nice bath, eat some chocolate and pig out on some pizza!!
> 
> One bump - Hope you get a BFP or AF comes so you aren't stuck in limbo land.
> 
> Noodle - Sorry about AF.
> 
> Not good on my end. Negative test again for me today but I'm really not surprised at all. I have to stop my Progesterone and AF will be here in a day or 2. Yipppeee!! I then have to make an appt with my Dr between CD1 - CD5 to get checked for cysts as long as that's ok then I start Clomid.

Hope things will work out on Clomid, maybe the Big Guy will compensate you for all these time with a buy-one-get-one-free. Would you like that?


----------



## Torres

Thanks ladies. This thread has been my "go to" for uplifting words. Today is a much better day. The shock is gone, and my mind is thinking more clearly. This happened for a reason, something was not right and it was not meant to be. Many women deal with much, much worse, and I'd rather lose it now than at a later stage. 
I think we're going to wait till April to try again. The only reason being is I don't want to give birth near Christmas. Not for myself, or even the baby, but for my daughter. I wouldn't want her to spend her Christmas with her mama in the hospital. 
What is going on with you girls being late!?! This month has been cruel! We need some sticky beans for you ladies this month!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Yes this month is odd for me. Still no AF this morning and another BFN. Think I need to accept that I'm not pregnant but it is just so odd for me to have a late period. Main difference I've had this month is feeling so tired.

Trying to think to next cylce even though AF hasn't started yet! Still the later AF is then the later O should be that way, if I do get pf next cycle, then hopefully I won't be giving birth on Christmas day! Like you, Torres I need to be with my daughter.How old is your daughter?

Torres my heart goes out to you. I know just how disappointing it is every month to get hopes up so I can't imagine how it must feel to get a positive and for that to change.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Thanks ladies. This thread has been my "go to" for uplifting words. Today is a much better day. The shock is gone, and my mind is thinking more clearly. This happened for a reason, something was not right and it was not meant to be. Many women deal with much, much worse, and I'd rather lose it now than at a later stage.
> I think we're going to wait till April to try again. The only reason being is I don't want to give birth near Christmas. Not for myself, or even the baby, but for my daughter. I wouldn't want her to spend her Christmas with her mama in the hospital.
> What is going on with you girls being late!?! This month has been cruel! We need some sticky beans for you ladies this month!!!

Hey Torres, 
AF showed up - 31 day cycle... I hope this isn't the new norm.
We're also waiting until April to try again. Hubby wants to avoid a Christmas baby if we can. I feel slightly unsettled skipping a month - I don't feel like we can afford to be picky, but as he said it this was only our 3rd TTC cycle and we have time. I want his full support, and I feel like if I *oops* this month he'll feel it was intentional. So I'm out for march/April. The upside is I'll be ovulating in Jamaica while I'm there for my best friend's wedding... Island baby! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Babyhopes - Glad that you got an answer and AF came. 

Torres - Happy to hear that you are feeling a little bit better.

Noodle - Soooo wouldn't mind a buy 1 get 1! In fact, I would LOVE and welcome it! 

AFM, We have been TTC for 11 months and am about to enter my 5th cycle after the MC. I really can't take off a month from TTC so if a Christmas/New Years baby is in our cards then so be it. I and the child will just have to deal with it. I know it would be sucky but I feel I don't have a choice given our circumstances and my approaching Birthday has be a bit more concerned as well!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Hi ladies. BFN over here :cry:
Cd40,18dpo,i do have long cycles,but 35 days normally.
I know i'm out today, v.small amout of brown spotting.Just feel so angry that my body isnt on my side,i honestly felt different this month; back ache, sore breasts near arm pit, exhausted last couple days n veiny nipples. Want Af to start asap to get going. I dont want to risk missing this month,altho christmas baby isnt ideal. Scared my fertility is dropping month by monthxx


----------



## NoodleSnack

onebumpplease said:


> Hi ladies. BFN over here :cry:
> Cd40,18dpo,i do have long cycles,but 35 days normally.
> I know i'm out today, v.small amout of brown spotting.Just feel so angry that my body isnt on my side,i honestly felt different this month; back ache, sore breasts near arm pit, exhausted last couple days n veiny nipples. Want Af to start asap to get going. I dont want to risk missing this month,altho christmas baby isnt ideal. Scared my fertility is dropping month by monthxx

Was your O date very clear? Could be late and late implantation? I guess you'll know either way in a day or two. Hate it when there are signs but AF just won't show, she's such a tease.


----------



## onebumpplease

Not sure...

here's my chart this month, I figure it could have been 6 days later than I thought, but I wasn't using opks by then.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## NoodleSnack

Link doesn't work.


----------



## onebumpplease

My Ovulation Chart 

maybe this time ;)

Today is the same, but no test...


----------



## Torres

still no af onebump?


----------



## NoodleSnack

It looks good to me. Seems to have a triphasic pattern but that's not a sure sign either. If you didn't have the other signs, cd28 might look like a possible O date too. Good luck either way.


----------



## onebumpplease

No Af but another BFN. I think i might b on 14dpo today as that would make sense;no Af and BFNs. Am mainly frustrated at length of my cycle, certainly can't conceive in limbo :(


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:



> No Af but another BFN. I think i might b on 14dpo today as that would make sense;no Af and BFNs. Am mainly frustrated at length of my cycle, certainly can't conceive in limbo :(

I feel for you, limbo sucks. At least with AF you can get focused on a new cycle... Keep your chin up - you'll get there!


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - I think you OV'd CD28 to be honest. 

Torres - How you holding up girl? 

AF arrived to me this AM. Onto another cycle. Making my appt with the Dr. 1st thing tomorrow. FX he can get me in on Tuesday!


----------



## onebumpplease

I think CD28 too :( However at least I'm only 14dpo today and will think AF is on way as spotting is definitely heavier today.

Hopefully that means tomorrow will be CD1 and this cycle won't last as long as the last one.

Torres, thinking of you too, hope you are well. :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Just to confirm; OH and I dtd yesterday evening and it brought on early flow, think today is officially CD1 though. Am hoping this cycle resembles most of my other ones rather than that one, it was way to up and down for me.

Hope you ladies are well. :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Seems we are kinda close again this month with CD's so that means we should all OV around the same and be in 2ww together!! Then we can all get our BFP's together as well!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Sounds good to me Snowflakes :) Let's do this :happydance:


----------



## NoodleSnack

I think you two will probably go first. Last month I Oed on CD31.


----------



## onebumpplease

Feels like so long away doesn't it Noodlesnack!! Phew....


----------



## Torres

Thanks for thinking about me ladies, it means a lot!
So we're all onto the next cycle than eh? Wouldn't it be wonderful if we all got to be bump buddies?! I would love that!
Is babyhope the only one not trying in April? I'm still undecided. I did a due date calculator, and if I were to get pregnant, I would be due around the 27th of December. The main thing giving me doubts is I was in the hospital for 11 days with my daughter because of complications (preeclampsia and HELLP syndrome). Odds are I won't get them again, but if I do I'm likely to have another lengthy hospital stay. I just can't imagine being on bed rest in the hospital over Christmas. It would be so hard on my daughter. We'll see I guess. Maybe we'll just do the NTNP this month. 
I'm doing better with dealing with the chemical. It was just such a hard crash after being so excited and happy. My daughter seems to have forgotten about being a big sister for now, so that's a good thing. 
Baby Dust to you all!


----------



## NoodleSnack

onebumpplease said:


> Feels like so long away doesn't it Noodlesnack!! Phew....

Yep, plus it kind of reduces the possibility of a 2012 baby. But I'm trying to bring it forward by taking soymilk (couldn't find isoflavone tablets), it might not actually do anything, but gives me the illusion of control and something to do, which makes the wait a bit better. That's the saving grace of all those pregnancy supplements and charting - gives me something to look forward to doing everyday that's related to pregnancy. :D

When do you expect to ovulate? To snowflakes and Torres too?

Torres: I think leaving it to fate could be a good idea. My friend had a due date for 25-27th, she ended up giving birth on the 1st just after midnight, so there's always fireworks on her daughter's birthday.

Glad your daughter's doing well, kids are always more resilient than we think.


----------



## Torres

I'm due to O around the 8th. Not sure how this cycle is going to be because of the chemical though. 
How about you Noodle? Do you know when you'll O?


----------



## snowflakes120

I should OV around Easter - 4/8. The same as Torres. It's gonna be kinda up in the air with taking Clomid this cycle. OBGYN said it should be CD14, CD15 or CD16. I usually OV CD16 so it shouldn't change it by much.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres I'm so glad you are feeling good. And it won't be long till LO is going to be a big sister, hopefully by the next time she asks you will have the stickiest of beans.

I'm so envious you all O much sooner than me. I have been O'ing around CD19 meaning I may O between 14th and 18th of April. Blech. Will be following SMEP so will be getting started next week, making me feel like I'm doing something.

My OH's daughter is 9, about to turn 10 and said her mum asked her yesterday if she would like to be a big sister. I ended up bawling my eyes out to OH about how difficult I would find hearing about his ex's pregnancy while I'm struggling to get there. Fx'd I won't hear until I can say I have the stickiest of beans ;)


----------



## NoodleSnack

Torre: I have no idea, I think it might be around the 20th. 

Onebump: that's a tough one, hope you beat her to the bump.


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Like noodle said, that's tough. Sending you mounds and mounds of baby dust so you get your sticky bean before the ex!

So, I think we are going to try this month. I just don't feel comfortable wasting a cycle. Having a Christmas baby would be special. Sure it may suck for them a little to have a bday so close to Christmas, but that's where us as the parents come in to make their bday amazing and stand out from all the Christmas festivities! 
Going to get my ovulation ticker back now. 
I'm anxious already about entering into another TWW, but I know I have you ladies to help keep me sane! Thanks for that! Cheers to becoming bump buddies soon!


----------



## snowflakes120

Glad you aren't sitting out Torres! We should OV on the same day - I think when I was looking at the OV calendar with due date - Ours would be 12/30! So we could have a New Years baby!! 

One bump - I hope you get your bump before her! I hope you are feeling better today. 

I start the Clomid tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## Torres

Why are our tickers off then? When did you start your March AF? A new years baby would be fun! 
What exactly does clomid do?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm. I don't know what's going on. But we both said 4/8 earlier when Noodlesnack asked when we would OV. I didn't pay any attention to your ticker. Looks like you'll be OVing before me...

Clomid - Most people take it to help with Ovulation. I am taking it to extend my Luteal Phase because I have low progesterone. I am really hoping that it will give me that extra little boost to get PG.


----------



## Torres

How do you calculate when you are going to O? I use the calculators online for it. My last AF started on the 22nd, I have a 29 day cycle, so it says that I should O on the 8th with a due date of December 27th.


----------



## onebumpplease

I know it's silly but if I'm not pregnant it's a big deal, if I am I don't even mind.

I feel much better about it though as it's out of my control and we received our preseed yesterday, so feel that this month will be starting. CD8 on Monday so SMEP will be starting then too. 

Torres, I'm glad you aren't sitting out, you're right about it being up to the parents to make it special. OH said that to me as I'm worrying about how skint I normally am in January after Christmas and New Year. It is my OH's b'day on 3rd and bro's b'day on 6th and if I conceive this cycle an EDD of 4th!! I would just need to save in earnest for this time of year. I would be delighted to fall pregnant, I can deal with any problems about due date timing :D


----------



## Torres

Is preseed supposed to help you get pregnant? I've read on a few posts about people getting their BFP after their first month using it. I thought it was just a lub that didn't kill sperm. 
So I went to the doctors yesterday. I had to bring my daughter in for a check up, so I figured while I was there I should tell him about them chemical. He said that I should take at least a one month break from TTC because my risk of miscarriage would be higher if I got pregnant this cycle. I've never heard of that before. My Dr. is an absolute genius, but he always errs on the side of caution. I feel bad not listening to him, but I really don't want to sit out this month. 
How are you ladies doing? Getting impatient for this cycle? I know I am. Does everyone know their test dates yet? I think mine is around the 20th.


----------



## NoodleSnack

We used preseed last cycle, didn't seem to help, so it's more for comfort than actual fertility aid. Envy the lucky ladies who get plenty of EWCM close to their Ovulation.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, the preseed can help if you don't get a lot of EWCM, however I do get some. But I've read it creates a much more sperm friendly vagina. Apparently when sperm enters the vagina a lot can be killed. Preseed can help to keep those wee spermies alive for longer. 

Noodlesnack, i know it doesn't work for everyone, but although this is only my fourth cycle I just want to try as much as possible. We'll see :coffee:

How is everyone getting on?

I am impatient Torres, but start SMEPing tomorrow, so am glad about that. I'm on holiday from school for two weeks, so pretty excited about leading up to O during a relaxing time for me. Not going anywhere, but hoping the relaxing helps my body and creates lots of BD energy. Due to my last long cycle I don't really know when I'll O or test, but I'm hoping to O by 15th (a more normal cycle) and test by 30th. Fx'd.

:dust: to all :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

Torres - I have been charting for a year so Fertility Friend tells me which days are my best days based off my past cycles. 

We have tried the Preseed and honestly aren't too impressed with it. I get no EWCM at all so I thought it might help. Well, just remember that a little of that stuff goes a lonnnngggggg way!!! Slip and slide!! It can be used just as a lube but you can also use it internally. 

Well since one of the side effects of Clomid is lessen CM I bought FertileCM for this cycle to try to help my body make some EWCM. However, I am still waiting for it to come in the mail. It should be here tomorrow. I hope it works fast!!

I am getting super impatient. But am trying to be as stressfree as possible this cycle! I should OV next Sunday or Monday and I will prolly test around 4/22. Give or take a few days.


----------



## onebumpplease

GL Snowflakes, hope the fertilaid helps. I may need to move on from preseed :) I haven't actually tried it yet, think I should give it a go soon, just to get used to it before the fertile period...although I am drinking grapefruit juice to increase CM, so maybe see how that goes ;)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey ladies, so it looks like I got hubby to keep trying this month, even if it results in a Christmas baby. It doesn't feel right being so picky... We wanted a baby, agreed to to start trying, and now it feels wrong to put it on hold until we can hit a more "convenient" due date. So, I'm back on the wagon with you ladies - patiently waiting to O! I should be waiting to test until April 20th... we'll see if I last that long :) My Bday is in April, so it'd be a nice gift!

On a potentially TMI topic - I'm already getting TONS of EWCM (which I didn't get any last cycle... good sign already) but I'm not technically due to O until the end of the week. Does that mean I'm going to O sooner than I thought? Or is it normal to have fertile CM for that long beforehand?


----------



## Torres

Yay babyhopes! Super happy you're not sitting this one out. We're all back in this together again ladies! Fx'ed April is our month and we all get our Christmas/New Years babies!
Babyhope - Do you temp or use OPKs? You may be gearing up to O now. Your cycle still may be a little off from your chemical in Feb. If I were you, I'd start BDing every day just in case. Baby Dust!!!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Thanks Torres! I felt badly having disappeared for so long (tho I was stalking). I hope this is our month! 

I haven't ventured to the world of temping yet. I feel like it will be just one more thing to obsess over, and I have enough already! I don't mind just playing it by ear, and having lots of BD just in case 

I'm trying to take the fertile signs as a positive thing - the month I conceived I had LOTS of EWCM, last month I had almost none, so I've got my fingers crossed.

Good luck to you ladies! Do we have test dates yet? According to a 30 day cycle AF is due on the 21st. But, if my cycle is shorter like I think it might be on this cycle I may start testing earlier. Who am I kidding - I WILL start testing early! :)






Torres said:


> Yay babyhopes! Super happy you're not sitting this one out. We're all back in this together again ladies! Fx'ed April is our month and we all get our Christmas/New Years babies!
> Babyhope - Do you temp or use OPKs? You may be gearing up to O now. Your cycle still may be a little off from your chemical in Feb. If I were you, I'd start BDing every day just in case. Baby Dust!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy you'll be joining us in April BabyHopes after all! I would get BDing if I were you with the EWCM. Some girls do get it for a few days prior to OV. But my motto is: When in doubt, bang it out! My B-day is in in April as well. Mine is the 14th when is yours?

I am going to test 4/21 as well!!! How awesome!!


----------



## Torres

Love the motto Snow!
It is my hubby's birthday on the 22nd! Plan on testing on the 20th. My DH wants me to wait till I'm at least a week late - yeah right!


----------



## onebumpplease

I am hoping to wait till AF is at least 1 day late, but if I have another long cycle and don't get to test till the 30th (ish) I'll be so desperate for action of some sort.

:thumbup: ladies, everything is going again :flower:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Love the motto Snow!
> It is my hubby's birthday on the 22nd! Plan on testing on the 20th. My DH wants me to wait till I'm at least a week late - yeah right!

My hubby is the same. They're just trying to protect us from the trauma of the CP again. I know he means well, but there's no way. Late yes, ONE WEEK
LATE not a chance.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Happy you'll be joining us in April BabyHopes after all! I would get BDing if I were you with the EWCM. Some girls do get it for a few days prior to OV. But my motto is: When in doubt, bang it out! My B-day is in in April as well. Mine is the 14th when is yours?
> 
> I am going to test 4/21 as well!!! How awesome!!

My new favorite expression :)
I always heard every other day is better than everyday for a higher percentage of quality swimmers... Is quantity more important than quality?
My bday is the 27th. If I wait until officially late that would be the 21st for testing. Maybe I can hold out that long?


----------



## Torres

I have a negative outlook already and I haven't even started the TWW yet!
I've had kind of a rough week and I haven't been in the mood to BD when we get the chance! My DH is on the afternoon shift this week (3-11pm), plus he's been working overtime, so he's not getting home till 1am at the earliest. I've been trying to stay awake, but it's hard with working and taking care of a 4 year old!!!! Last night I was able to stay awake, but my mood was so down when he came home that I couldn't bring myself to BD. Arrrgggg......okay rant over.
I'm due to O in the next day or 2 (I didn't buy OPKs this month), so hopefully I will, and we will be able to BD every day for the next few days. I just have to keep telling myself that I'm now entering into my most fertile period and that I still have a chance! How's everyone else doing?!?!?!


----------



## onebumpplease

It's totally understandable that you are finding it hard, considering the shifts your hubby is on this week, but like you say, now is the time that counts. After what you went through, hopefully you will be super fertile and won't take much to conceive that super sticky bean :thumbup: :thumbup:

:dust: to all of you ladies.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres - I go through that too... you want/need to BD so bad that when you're not really in the mood, it's frustrating. You want to, but you don't... I think it's ok to skip every once in a while, or else it might start to feel like a chore, and I don't ever want that to happen! 

I think I may have O'ed way earlier than I thought. My last cycle was 30 days so I kind of planned on it being that again this time. If that was the case, I'm supposed to O today. BUT - (Sorry for the potential TMI)
Mar30 - Start of EWCM (thought it was flukey)
April 2 - More EWCM (BD)
April 3 - WAY more EWCM (No BD - off day....)
April 4 - no EWCM (BD anyway just in case!) and as of today 
April 5 - LOTS of really thin, creamy CM. I remember getting this on my last 2WW prior to the BFP, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

I think I O'd on the 3rd? So hopefully I caught it with the April 2 and April 4 BD. I really should start temping... I just don't know how accurate it would be for me. 

So I guess I'm 2do. Woohoo! That means I can test sooner :)




onebumpplease said:


> It's totally understandable that you are finding it hard, considering the shifts your hubby is on this week, but like you say, now is the time that counts. After what you went through, hopefully you will be super fertile and won't take much to conceive that super sticky bean :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all of you ladies.


----------



## Torres

I love how I can come here and I know that you will just understand! It's such a relief.
Babyhope - It does seem like you may have O'ed on the 3rd. I would keep BDing for the next few days just in case! I have been thinking about temping as well, but that would just add one more thing to stress about! We'll see. I was super close to buying a basel thermometer a few days ago. 
Onebump - you didn't give us an update on you!?


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm not sure if there is any updating.

My temps are remaining steady, opks are all negative, I have had some fertile CM though, may be related to my daily grapefruit juice. 

We are SMEPing away although, because we are on holiday this week (complete opposite from yourself Torres) we have been feeling extra frisky or at least I have. So although today should be a day off it wasn't :winkwink: I may not O for another 10-16 days so it's not too worrying just now. 

However, although my cycles are irregular, I have found to have a longish one (35-38days) followed by a shorter one (27-33days), so I had a super long one last time, maybe I will be lucky with a shorter one this time around. fx'd!! If that is the case I could O over the weekend. This morning's opk was a healthy colour, so you never know. 

I had quite the journey with previous partners, nothing awful, just emotional journeys and feel really lucky to be sitting here with someone who wants a :baby: with me. Lets hope we can bring our dream alive.

Wooooah sorry for the sop!! :dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Not much new here. Sorry you are down Torres. It's understandable how hard it must be with opposite schedules!

Just waiting around to OV. Should be soon. I started getting my watery CM yesterday. I NEVER get EWCM. Boo! My OPK today was allllmost positive but not quite so I think I'll prolly get my positive tomorrow and will prolly OV on Saturday. Our plan of action this cycle is BDing every 36 hours. So we'll see. Tomorrow is an off day but I feel if I OV on Saturday we'd be potentially missing a pretty important BD day. I don't know.....


----------



## Torres

Onebump - it must be so frustrating to have such irregular cycles! Thank goodness for OPKs eh? How much grapefruit juice are you drinking? 
Snow - did you get that fertileCM? Is it working at all? Tough call on having an off day if you're going to O on Saturday. Follow your gut, if it tells you to BD, do it.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump - it must be so frustrating to have such irregular cycles! Thank goodness for OPKs eh? How much grapefruit juice are you drinking?
> Snow - did you get that fertileCM? Is it working at all? Tough call on having an off day if you're going to O on Saturday. Follow your gut, if it tells you to BD, do it.


It is really frustrating Torres, i was convinced my cycles were settling down, as they were getting closer in length each time. But that last one really upset me. I have been off BCP for a year now, so hope I start settling now, or get my BFP ;)

I have one decent size glass a day, maybe about 100ml. Last month my opks made me think I was ovulating a week before I did, so I will continue to take them even after I get a positive, just incase.

Snowflake I agree, follow your instinct. It's so exciting you girls are nearly in the TWW again, hope you all have your BFPs by the time I get around to testing. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Potentially stupid question Onebump - what's SMEP? I've figured out most of the other TTC acronyums, but that one has me stumped!



onebumpplease said:


> I'm not sure if there is any updating.
> 
> My temps are remaining steady, opks are all negative, I have had some fertile CM though, may be related to my daily grapefruit juice.
> 
> We are SMEPing away although, because we are on holiday this week (complete opposite from yourself Torres) we have been feeling extra frisky or at least I have. So although today should be a day off it wasn't :winkwink: I may not O for another 10-16 days so it's not too worrying just now.
> 
> However, although my cycles are irregular, I have found to have a longish one (35-38days) followed by a shorter one (27-33days), so I had a super long one last time, maybe I will be lucky with a shorter one this time around. fx'd!! If that is the case I could O over the weekend. This morning's opk was a healthy colour, so you never know.
> 
> I had quite the journey with previous partners, nothing awful, just emotional journeys and feel really lucky to be sitting here with someone who wants a :baby: with me. Lets hope we can bring our dream alive.
> 
> Wooooah sorry for the sop!! :dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

This is a link to more info about SMEP; Sperm Meets Egg Plan. It is designed for those TTC after a miscarriage, the logic makes sense to anyone TTC.


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
> 
> This is a link to more info about SMEP; Sperm Meets Egg Plan. It is designed for those TTC after a miscarriage, the logic makes sense to anyone TTC.


Interesting read! You're right, it does make sense. It's the first time I've read anywhere that many women don't ovulste the cycle after they miscarry. I kept hearing that I should be MORE fertile. I got really disheartened when I got ZERO ovulation symptons. I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulste at all, so it was good to hear that that is often the case.

As for me now, I had a bit of EWCM return, so maybe I didn't O on the 3rd? Is it normal to experience some after O? I'll BD just in case of course...

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - were your periods regular before you went on BC? And thanks for the link for the SMEP, I think I'll give it a try next month (well hopefully I won't have to!)
Well finally got to DTD today. Today is supposed to be my O day, but I don't really have any symptoms. Mind you, I'm horrible with symptom spotting anyway and am almost always wrong. I don't feel too optimistic about this month tho, but it may just be because of my chemical last month, or because of the lack of BDing. 
Happy Easter!


----------



## onebumpplease

Some ladies do get EWCM after O,but i do think u shd dtd just incase ;)

I think so but never really kept track. Blech. 

It only takes one time remember Torres, fxd xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Well my gut told me to BD so we did! Ha! Still no OV. Hoping todays the day!

One bump - I'd BD today - alot of girls get temp dips right before they ovulate and you got a pretty good one going on right now hun!

Torres - Glad you were able to BD. Like One Bump said - It really does only take one time to get the job done! I did get the FertileCM but it didn't come in the mail til Monday and I don't think it's been in my body long enough to do anything yet but I really haven't noticed a difference. I'll prolly get another bottle if AF comes so I can see if it works next cycle by taking it earlier. 

Babyhopes - Glad you BD'd I know I would have too if I saw the EWCM.


----------



## Torres

Well ladies, it looks like we've all been hard at work BDing! haha! I'm most defo going to sneak another BD in tonight, I just don't feel comfortable with only once. 
Snow and Onebump - where did you learn everything you know about temping? I think I'm going to do it if I have to move onto the next cycle.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter weekend. I just got back from a Easter egg hunt with my daughter. So fun!


----------



## lovetobemum

TWW starts today for me!! :) going to be a very long week as I am feeling hopeful this month!!

Can anyone help I really dont know when to start testing to get a bfp hoping that it is not too far away I really can't wait!!!!!

Anyone further along TWW and that have got any signs of pregnancy????


----------



## Torres

Hey loveto. Some of us are just about to enter the TWW, others still have a little bit longer to wait.
If you want to start testing early, you can get a FRER, which are able to sometimes detect pregnancy up to 6 days before AF is due.
Is this your first TWW? 
Baby dust!


----------



## BusyBee12

Hi ladies! So my period is due 20th of this month... I am just about 1dpo now! I am feeling like I've done all I possibly can having done so much bd ing that I and my oh are exhausted!!!! This is my first month of trying. I got a positive opk test morn but now dry cm so I'm presuming I have ovulated although I'll keep bd for a couple days to make sure. Excited but nervous about getting a big disappointment... I would love to start testing at 10 dpo but.... I know unlikely to be positive for a bit longer if I were to get pregnant and don't know how stressed I would get seeing a bfn! Agggg! Well we are here together girlies. So nice to share with people going through the same thing. I wish u all the luck for happy results... Let's keep each other up to date with symptoms if we have any early ones! Baby wishes to u all. Xxx


----------



## BusyBee12

I meant I got a pos opk yesterday morning


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Well my gut told me to BD so we did! Ha! Still no OV. Hoping todays the day!
> 
> One bump - I'd BD today - alot of girls get temp dips right before they ovulate and you got a pretty good one going on right now hun!

oooooo snowflakes that would be amazing, don't have my hopes up, but will def be dtd just incase!!



Torres said:


> Well ladies, it looks like we've all been hard at work BDing! haha! I'm most defo going to sneak another BD in tonight, I just don't feel comfortable with only once.
> Snow and Onebump - where did you learn everything you know about temping? I think I'm going to do it if I have to move onto the next cycle.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter weekend. I just got back from a Easter egg hunt with my daughter. So fun!

How nice going on an Easter hunt, I hope I have LO(s) to take on easter hunts soon ;)

Most of my temping knowledge is from others on the board. Fertility Friend gives you advise, but I never read much of it in any great detail :blush:



BusyBee12 said:


> Agggg! Well we are here together girlies. So nice to share with people going through the same thing. I wish u all the luck for happy results... Let's keep each other up to date with symptoms if we have any early ones! Baby wishes to u all. Xxx

GL to you too :thumbup: :happydance: Lets do this ;)


----------



## Torres

Busybee - welcome! My AF is due on the 20th as well! When will you begin testing? I know what you mean about not wanting to test too early in fear of the disappointment of a BFN. I'm going to try to hold out until the day after AF is due, but I'll probably test before. 
Onebump - You will be going to Easter egg hunts, pictures with Santa, trick or treating, days at the park, etc, etc, with your LO one day, I know it. :)

What is it about the TWW that makes us insane?!?! I was due to O yesterday (which I'm not quite sure if I did), and my insaneness started this morning! haha. I wish pregnancy had no possible symptoms for the first month or so, so we didn't drive ourselves mad symptom spotting! I'm only 1DPO (hopefully) for goodness sakes!!! This better be our last month in the TWW thread ladies, I don't know how much longer I can take it!!! :p


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump - You will be going to Easter egg hunts, pictures with Santa, trick or treating, days at the park, etc, etc, with your LO one day, I know it. :)

:cry: with joy :) Thank you Torres:hugs: that was so touching, brought a wee tear to my eye. Makes me excited.

I'm with you on the TWW turning us crazy. I feel so relaxed right now as all I can do is :sex: . Once that turns into the TWW and there is NOTHING I can do but hope, I go crazy. I was convinced last month it was my turn because of SS, I never have back ache and had a power of it. I'm hoping to hold onto some of this relaxed state of mind.

:wine: (non-alcoholic cheers) to our last month in a TWW!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I reallly hope this is all of ours LAST tww!!! 

Welcome Busy Bee & Lovetobemum!!

Torres - I did the free tutorial that they offer on Fertility Friend but what was really helpful is the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. Let me say that that book is awesome... I learned so much about my body! Even if you aren't charting it's just a great book to read.


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I was so excited today to get the strongest +opk yet. I only started using them last cycle and I got a + which didn't lead to O, but stopped testing that month.

I have attempted to attach a photograph, but it's my first time so it may not work. Look how strong the test line on left is :D Just did another test and my pee was quite diluted and line was weaker than control, but that's ok eh? 

The dilemma is, if it truly is a +, OH and I dtd this morning, we used preseed. BUT when should we do it next. Some of the posters on the board say night time BD is favourable to morning as you lie down after it. BUT I don't want to dtd tonight as OH's :spermy: may not have had the chance to fully regroup ;)

However waiting till tom night seems WAY too long. Would tom morning be best option??? 

I SO hope I O this time, would be a much better length of cycle :)

How are you all doing today?
 



Attached Files:







LH 8.4.12.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NoodleSnack

I read somewhere that morning is better because the sperm is better quality, could be due to coolness as his body rests at night. You could lay down whether morning or night. Happy BD. :flower:


----------



## BusyBee12

Hi ladies hope you are well and not getting too frustrated waiting so far. How much do you wish you could peek inside and see what's happening!!that would be amazing!! Oh well. I guess the next thing I'm waiting for is to see if u get any implantation symptoms but I know they are not all that common.xx


Torres... I may test at 10 dpo?? But I'm really unsure. I know the sensible thing is to wait for a late period but can I hold out that long??! Plus at least if it was neg you could gentler ease yourself into the disappointment?! I think I'll let things happen and see how I feel. How many dpo are you? I'm either two or three. X


----------



## onebumpplease

Noodlesnack that sounds good,couldnt wait till tonight incase i missed it. Woohoo.

Busybee looking inside wld b amazing, put our minds at ease. Hopefully u can wait as longas possible to avoid unnecessary BFNs. But ive not managed to fully wait for a late AF b4 testing, with 2 months testing at 8dpo. Hoping to crack the waiting this month.


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - That is one beautiful OPK I must say! I lay down for 30 min. whether we BD in the AM or PM. I say wait at least 24 hrs between each BD session to give hubby a chance to replenish his troops! As noodle said, AM is best bc he's cooler during the night and more guys are horny in the AM so their sexual level is higher if that makes sense - I am horrible at explaining things!!

I also got my mega positive OPK yesterday and a fairly good temp raise this AM. So I def already OV'd and am 1 dpo!! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Snowflake. Hopefully I O today, after dtd this morning I did lie with legs up for 20 mins, whether it works or not...

My opk today I would normally have read as a + going by images I've seen on here, but it is noticeably lighter than yesterdays.

Snowflake, I read about how you've found ICs inconsistently unreliable. I've used my budget this month, but if I don't have success this month, I will need to invest in the digital opks especially as I have irregular cycles. Getting a heads up will help to focus the BDing. 

However I feel really good this month (I also felt this on my previous cycles trying though). Hopefully I can remain positive if nothing else as it's the rollercoaster of emotions that really gets me. Obviously if AF turns up I'll be gutted, but no worrying now can change that. Therefore I refuse to be upset about something that has yet to happen!!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - what a beautiful opk! I'm really rooting for you chick, hope this is your month!
Snow - I lay down for a while after as well. I even lift my legs up to help the little troops swim up! And you did a fine job explaining why morning BD is better! :)

I have no idea what is going on with my body this cycle. According to all the ovulation calculators I was due to O anywhere from the 6th - 8th. But I had some spotting yesterday. It only lasted about 3 hours. It wasn't much, just maybe 3 spots on my underwear and a bit every time I wiped. I looked it up and I found that some woman can spot when they O - but I never have before. 
Obviously the optimist part of me wants to think that I O'ed early and it could have been implantation bleeding, but the realist part of me knows that the chances of that are extremely slight. It's probably just my body trying to get back to normal after the chemical last month. 
Onebump - how are your temps now? I don't know much (almost nothing) about temping, but aren't your temps supposed to change after you O? 
Babyhopes - what's going on with you chick? Why so quiet?


----------



## onebumpplease

I've heard that some women spot during O, so that def. sounds possible. I suppose your cycle may have been skewed after last month. It would be amazing if you had O'd early and were already at implantation. I suppose sometimes we just don't know. Hmmmmm, wish symptoms were so much cleaner and unique.

I think I will O today Torres going by the +opk if that is a 12hr-36hr warning of O. If I do I should notice a temp spike tomorrow. My temp climbed a tiny bit today, so don't think it had happened just yet.

Last night I had real ache in my right ovary, sort of constant, but with changing intensity, also affecting my lower back at same side. This morning as I was dozing (after my temp check) sharp pains in my left ovary woke me up. That's never happened, so who knows what any of that means. LOL. Can't help myself analysing everything!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - that sounds like O pain. I had that last month. DTD tomorrow morning just to cover all bases!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump - that sounds like O pain. I had that last month. DTD tomorrow morning just to cover all bases!

Check fx'd :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Onebump - what a beautiful opk! I'm really rooting for you chick, hope this is your month!
> Snow - I lay down for a while after as well. I even lift my legs up to help the little troops swim up! And you did a fine job explaining why morning BD is better! :)
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with my body this cycle. According to all the ovulation calculators I was due to O anywhere from the 6th - 8th. But I had some spotting yesterday. It only lasted about 3 hours. It wasn't much, just maybe 3 spots on my underwear and a bit every time I wiped. I looked it up and I found that some woman can spot when they O - but I never have before.
> Obviously the optimist part of me wants to think that I O'ed early and it could have been implantation bleeding, but the realist part of me knows that the chances of that are extremely slight. It's probably just my body trying to get back to normal after the chemical last month.
> Onebump - how are your temps now? I don't know much (almost nothing) about temping, but aren't your temps supposed to change after you O?
> Babyhopes - what's going on with you chick? Why so quiet?


I'm still here - trying to stay low key on this cycle. I find the more obsessed and caught up in the whole thing I get, the bigger the disappointment with the BFN. 

I think I will also test from 10dpo onward. I have a pile of IC's (which may or may not be any good from what I've been reading!) that I need to get rid of, so why not! :)

I'm not sure why, I haven't noticed anything different this month, but I feel really positive... Hopefully it's because this is my month!

My only concern is that this weekend coming up, I'm host a bridal shower for my best friend (I'm her MOH) and her bachelorette the following night. 2 nights of potentially heavy drinking... at 10/11dpo. Which is kind of why I want to test a bit early - to know if I'm ok to partake or not. There's no way my staying dry would go unnoticed - but it'd be WAY to early to explain why, given my prior chemical. So, I guess I'll just have to wait and see. If I did O early (on the 3rd like we thought), does your LP stay the same? ie is AF expected early as well? If I could 2 weeks from O day AF would be arriving somewhere near the 17th. Now the dilemma is if I do get my BFP at 10/11dpo than I can make up some antibiotic excuse or something... if I get a BFN than I have no idea what to do??? I could be preggo and just be too early to test. Part of me thinks I should be treating my body as if I am just in case, but the other side thinks not to worry about it - until I get my BFP go on with business as usual. SO many women go months without knowing they are preggers, drinking, smoking whatever and everything is fine.... but that just feels wrong knowing there is a chance I am. Which is even harder to explain why I'm not drinking - I MAY be pregnant but don't know yet? That just sounds strange to anyone not TTC.

So, the whole thing to say I have no idea how I'm going to deal with it!
I keep watching for implantation symptoms... but nothing yet. 

With all you ladies and your talk of temping it's sounds tempting... if this doesn't work in the near future I may try that route. Are the BBT's expensive? I don't know that I'm disciplined enough to do it properly, and I know if you're not consistent, it's useless. Hopefully I'll never have to try it!

So - cycle #3 ladies - third one's a charm! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> I've heard that some women spot during O, so that def. sounds possible. I suppose your cycle may have been skewed after last month. It would be amazing if you had O'd early and were already at implantation. I suppose sometimes we just don't know. Hmmmmm, wish symptoms were so much cleaner and unique.
> 
> I think I will O today Torres going by the +opk if that is a 12hr-36hr warning of O. If I do I should notice a temp spike tomorrow. My temp climbed a tiny bit today, so don't think it had happened just yet.
> 
> Last night I had real ache in my right ovary, sort of constant, but with changing intensity, also affecting my lower back at same side. This morning as I was dozing (after my temp check) sharp pains in my left ovary woke me up. That's never happened, so who knows what any of that means. LOL. Can't help myself analysing everything!

That sounds promising!
I hate how a lot of these aches and pains tho can often mean many things though. Like, for example, I had a couple days of killer gas (sorry - TMI), which COULD be a sign, but could also just be plain old gas. Although I did experience the sore nipple thing yesterday, which I've never noticed outside of O. Although it was different - this time it felt more chafy than tender, if that makes any sense. Maybe I just had a seam or something rubbing on me... who knows. But FX that it's something! And I said I wasn't going to SS this month... sigh.


----------



## Torres

Babyhope - I would test before the bridal shower/bachelorette party. If you get negatives than I wouldn't worry too much about drinking. Like you said, many, many women drink and smoke during the first weeks of pregnancy and their babies turn out fine. I wouldn't drink extremely heavily though, I just personally wouldn't feel comfortable getting wasssstteeddd, knowing that there was a chance I could be preggo. As for the BBTs, I priced one at Shoppers Drug Mart (see your from ON too), it was $19.99. Hopefully you get your BFP this month and won't even have to worry about temping! 
I was doing some online research, trying to figure out what my spotting was, and I'm 99% certain it was O spotting. From what I read, O spotting is a great sign of fertility and it happens right around when you O. Unfortunately for me, we didn't get to BD yesterday or the day before, so unless DH's sperm were super survivors, I don't think I really have a chance this month. :( I know they say sperm can survive up to 5 days or so, but obviously the closer to O the better. We last DTD Friday morning, and if I O'ed yesterday afternoon/evening, well, that's 2 1/2 days. I don't know....I just don't have a good feeling this month.
So Onebump you think you O'ed then right? So you're in the TWW now! When will you be testing?! 
Snow - I see your ticker says 14 days till testing, but will you be testing earlier?!


----------



## onebumpplease

Babyhopes, I understand how you feel about, I think SS has caused me a great deal of unnecessary stress. But then hope just keeps you so aware and constantly second guessing.

Torres, I know it seems unlikely but if you have fertile CM I don't see why the sperm wouldn't be there. So you just never know...

I'm not sure Torres, although my temp is up by 0.1 degrees it's not enough to suggest O, so BDing and opk testing continues, just incase my body didn't manage. I suppose there is a chance that I only O'd late last night or during the night, meaning my progesterone wouldn't have raised my temp. 

What I refuse to do that I would have done in previous months is worry. I have either O'd or have yet to O. I'm not accepting no O ;) Best scenario would be to get that temp rise tomorrow. Would love to be in the TWW by tomorrow :)


----------



## onebumpplease

So that 'not worrying' thing just got harder...

I did an opk: SMU and got another BLAZING + Will attach a pic. I know some women with PCOS get positives randomly throughout the month. So maybe this is a sign. Now plenty of women with PCOS get pregnant, but it would help if I was diagnosed, but I won't get any sort of fertility testing for another 7-8 months :cry: I can't believe I went from being calm to panic in the space of 10mins or one test. ARGH!!
 



Attached Files:







LH 10.4.12.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> So that 'not worrying' thing just got harder...
> 
> I did an opk: SMU and got another BLAZING + Will attach a pic. I know some women with PCOS get positives randomly throughout the month. So maybe this is a sign. Now plenty of women with PCOS get pregnant, but it would help if I was diagnosed, but I won't get any sort of fertility testing for another 7-8 months :cry: I can't believe I went from being calm to panic in the space of 10mins or one test. ARGH!!

I'm a bit confused - isn't a strong OPK a good thing? Or does it not necessarily imply O in PCOS? Best of luck to you!


----------



## BusyBee12

Hi lovetobemum!
congrats getting to the 2ww! The hard physical work is over, now the emotional work begins! :) When would your period be due? I think the earliest ladies can get a bfp is 8dpo, but this is quite unlikely! Quite a few get a positive around 11dpo I've heard. But FRER allows you to test 6 days before your period is due..I think it's probably the most sensitivinge test on the market. Im 3 or 4dpo today. I have had shooting pains through my right breast but as i'm only 3/4dpo I'm definitely putting that down to general hormones - implantation wouldn't have even happened yet. I've heard the earliest implantation can happen is 4dpo with 6-10 most likely. It is sooooo frustrating not knowing! And i'm an impatient person as it is!!!! 
Are you feeling positive this month? Have you used opks or anything? Good luck lovely.xx


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes. said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> So that 'not worrying' thing just got harder...
> 
> I did an opk: SMU and got another BLAZING + Will attach a pic. I know some women with PCOS get positives randomly throughout the month. So maybe this is a sign. Now plenty of women with PCOS get pregnant, but it would help if I was diagnosed, but I won't get any sort of fertility testing for another 7-8 months :cry: I can't believe I went from being calm to panic in the space of 10mins or one test. ARGH!!
> 
> I'm a bit confused - isn't a strong OPK a good thing? Or does it not necessarily imply O in PCOS? Best of luck to you!Click to expand...

I believe the LH hormone is more unreliable in ladies with PCOS, so a +opk doesn't always mean O. I am not an expert though, so happy to be corrected.

I have looked around and some women do get 3/4 even 5 in a row. Hopefully all is still well and I am still on track for Oing today or tomorrow. Last dtd yesterday am and plan on grabbing OH when he gets home at tea time ;)


----------



## BusyBee12

Hi onebump, I'm sorry that this is all so confusing for you...have you tracked opk's before? Is this a new thing to this cycle? xx Good idea just to keep bd ing until it's over. See, conversely, my pos opk surge was very short. I tested at 11am that day -positive. Tested about 4pm - neg. I'm hoping that can be normal. Sometime I wonder if life would be less stressful without modern technology!x


----------



## onebumpplease

BusyBee12 said:


> Hi onebump, I'm sorry that this is all so confusing for you...have you tracked opk's before? Is this a new thing to this cycle? xx Good idea just to keep bd ing until it's over. See, conversely, my pos opk surge was very short. I tested at 11am that day -positive. Tested about 4pm - neg. I'm hoping that can be normal. Sometime I wonder if life would be less stressful without modern technology!x

On Monday the same thing happened, + around 11ish and - around 4ish, then a weaker + next am, - around 4ish and a blazing + this morning. I think that has more to do with the amount of fluids I drink diluting my urine...


----------



## BusyBee12

Yes...that sounds like it must be your liquids diluting it...I wonder if mornings are just better testing times for some....

By the way I have started a TTC and 2ww journal, listed in the journal section. I though it would be useful to myself to record anything, plus I always like reading other people's journeys. Feel free to peek (like you have nothing better to do!!)


----------



## snowflakes120

Onebump - OMG. I had the same thing happen to me. I was all calm then I inputted my temp for today and then the stress came. I thought I OV'd Sunday - FF put me as Saturday today. I used those stupid IC OPK's and it totally screwed me this cycle. Totally unreliable and unreadable!! I will be going back to my first response ones next cycle. So I am kinda stressing not knowing which day I OV'd - Our BDing schedule is perfect either way but I need to know when to start my progesterone! Ugh!


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh no Snowflakes, so when will you start your progesterone? I suppose human analysis should be more accurate?.. 

I think if I'm not lucky this month I may need to shell out...


----------



## BabyHopes.

So, had some interesting developments today.
Here is my SS recap (I did say I wasn't going to obsess this time, didn't I? Hehe) 3dpo - gassy, lots if creamy white CM
5dpo - sore nipples, TONS of creamy CM
7dpo (today) - Woke up feeling SUPER queasy. Didn't puke, but I felt like I could at any moment. The feeling stayed until about noon. I also peed about 5 times during the school day - very rare for me. I actually had to leave a class alone to go!

I'm still watching for implantation symptoms but nothing. But hopefully the hormones are telling me something! I may start testing tomorrow (8dpo) just for the fun of it.

Wish me luck!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Baby hopes that sounds really good!! Good luck huns. Don't get upset if you get a BFN tomorrow - 8dpo is super early to get a BFP!! 

One bump - I chart stalked you and see you are 3dpo as well! Hooray for being in the 2ww together and OVing the same day! 

Good news for me. FF moved my OV date to Sunday like I thought. Happy!!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh Baby hopes that sounds really good!! Good luck huns. Don't get upset if you get a BFN tomorrow - 8dpo is super early to get a BFP!!
> 
> One bump - I chart stalked you and see you are 3dpo as well! Hooray for being in the 2ww together and OVing the same day!
> 
> Good news for me. FF moved my OV date to Sunday like I thought. Happy!!

Yay Snowflakes :happydance: I'm not 100% sure that I did O on Sunday, however if I keep with a high temperature tomorrow I may believe it ;)


----------



## onebumpplease

How are you getting on ladies?

Torres have you O'd yet?


----------



## Torres

Hey.
I've been feeling down and have been really moody the past few days, that's why I haven't posted. I don't want to spread negativity!
I'm pretty sure I O'ed on Sunday. That's when I had that spotting and from what I've read you O within hours. 
How's everyone else doing? How are your temps onebump? Did you O when you thought you might have?
Anyone with any symptoms?
Does everyone have their test dates yet? I'm going to try to hold out this month. Like I said, I'm not feeling too good about this month so hopefully I won't have the urge to test. Plus I have no tests at home so that helps the temptation! If AF doesn't show by the 22nd, I'll test, that's hubby's bday.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Torres, we are for the negative and the positive, no one manages the positive ALL the time :hugs:

I O'd on Monday according to FF, which seems about right going by my pains, +opk too. So timing was good, but I'm reminding myself that even perfect timing only gives me a 25% chance. So we shall see...

As for testing I don't want to test early, so aiming for 23rd April if AF doesn't show...really hope I have the willpower. Fx'd...


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - I see your OV date moved today!! Did you get your BDing in in time for it to move? haha. We were posting at the same time. I got my answers when I posted my reply!! Good job!! 

Torres - I'm a bit in a mood as well. I think it's my medicine though truthfully. I plan to test on 4/21. Hoping I can hold out that long. No symptoms here either. Honestly, not all that hopeful at all this cycle.

FX for a triple wammy of BFP's!! I'm 4/21, Torres 4/22 and One Bump 4/23!! They say things happen in three's!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Now that sounds good snowflakes.

As for intuition/feelings/whatever I don't feel negative about this cycle, but don't feel that I'm a definite either. So that is different for me, for previous cycles I've been convinced each month was the month. What this means for me is I am so much more relaxed than I have been. I hope that holds out...


----------



## Torres

We can't forget about noodle or babyhope! 
I just googled the number 5 and got this -
Fives are particularly lucky in Chinese traditions where we see the five Chinese blessings: Health, Wealth, Luck, Life, Peace. Alchemists and esoteric practitioners utilize the lucky power of five-pointed stars for protection and well-balanced energies in their work. Indeed, the number five is a all-encompassing energy in matter. Five is a lucky number for physical health and protection. I also think it's rather lucky that it was David's fifth stone thrown that downed Goliath in the legendary Biblical face-off. 
So lucky number 5 please give us all our BFPs!!!!


----------



## BusyBee12

I won't throw a stone in the works then ;)


----------



## onebumpplease

I bet there's some lucky stuff about the number 6 too busy bee :)


----------



## NoodleSnack

Torres said:


> We can't forget about noodle or babyhope!
> I just googled the number 5 and got this -
> Fives are particularly lucky in Chinese traditions where we see the five Chinese blessings: Health, Wealth, Luck, Life, Peace. Alchemists and esoteric practitioners utilize the lucky power of five-pointed stars for protection and well-balanced energies in their work. Indeed, the number five is a all-encompassing energy in matter. Five is a lucky number for physical health and protection. I also think it's rather lucky that it was David's fifth stone thrown that downed Goliath in the legendary Biblical face-off.
> So lucky number 5 please give us all our BFPs!!!!


Thanks for remembering me. I haven't been posting lately because I'm just waiting to O. Think I Oed this morning. Once I saw my temperature, I jumped on my sleeping husband. :haha: Waiting for tomorrow's temperature to confirm.

If I Oed today, I'll wait until the end of the month to test. Hope you can hold out until the 22nd, a BFP would be a nice B-Day present for your hubby. :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay go noodlesnack :) :happydance:


----------



## BusyBee12

Hi ladies 
Just checking in to see how you all are? Any news of any more symptoms? This wait is now driving my nuts! I am an impatient person as it is... This is very testing!! Ok so I have a little confession... U know what I'm going to say... I tested at 6/7dpo. Yes I know it's ridiculous and everything but I couldn't help myself!!! I've seen how some people have fade ins sO I want just too curious. Any way i used smu. I swore I could see a faint faint faint line. I've tested before and I've easily accepted its a white appearance totally neg. so after hours of looking at it now and then I opened it up to get a closer look and can't see anything at all lol!!! So yes I dont know what all that was about. Wish wish wish I had more will power !

Noodlesnack fingers crossed you catch the eggy!!!!! Do u use opks?
Torres, we are here to support the good and the bad times... Are feeling a bit happier now? Wow this is a rollercoaster isn't it? Xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh busybee. I hope it is the start of a BFP. I'm only 4dpo and I can feel the urge starting to kick in. I am so determined to NOT test early as I think it only adds to my stress levels. I know for other women it's different, but I got myself into a state last month waiting on the test developing. As I had got my O day wrong I ended up testing way more than normal.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> We can't forget about noodle or babyhope!
> I just googled the number 5 and got this -
> Fives are particularly lucky in Chinese traditions where we see the five Chinese blessings: Health, Wealth, Luck, Life, Peace. Alchemists and esoteric practitioners utilize the lucky power of five-pointed stars for protection and well-balanced energies in their work. Indeed, the number five is a all-encompassing energy in matter. Five is a lucky number for physical health and protection. I also think it's rather lucky that it was David's fifth stone thrown that downed Goliath in the legendary Biblical face-off.
> So lucky number 5 please give us all our BFPs!!!!

Awesome :)
So I caved and have been testing.... why the heck not! The good thing about this time is the BFN's don't phase me (yet) as I know it's still unlikely. I just do it for fun, I guess I'm a bit of a POAS addict. I still have a big batch of IC's to pee through. I feel like I'm training myself to be ok with BFNs. It's kind of a welcome release - letting go of the stress and just seeing what happens. Now if I'm 13-14dpo and STILL getting BFNs and STILL no AF, than I might get antsy. But for now, I'm a-ok.

Good luck to you girls gearing up to O or enduring the 2ww. I should be officially 14dpo on Apr 17th assuming I did O on the 3rd. I wonder if I should start trying temping and OPKs... I feel like the IC OPKs are just not reliable enough to bother... and the brand name ones are super expensive!!! I'm not disciplined enough to start temping (yet). I couple more months of TTC and I might change my mind.

I've got my best friends shower tonight and bachelorette tomorrow so at least I'll be distracted. And thanks to a negative this morning I can participate! (Although like you said Torres - I wouldn't get "wwaaaaasssssted" knowing there could be a bun in there!) :) By the time I'm back home to test on Sunday I could be 12dpo... not an unreasonable date for a BFP! 

Happy Friday the 13th, and have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflake I saw on another thread you felt your chart was a bit of a mess, I can see the dips, but it looks good to me, comparing it with pregnant charts on FF. 

Lets keep going ladies. The TWW is something else though eh. I am only 4dpo and I have sore BB, however that's normal, but no back ache this month.


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Yay go noodlesnack :) :happydance:

Haha - Awesome :)
I love how comfortable TTC'ing makes you about all things BD!
When else would you have EVER had that conversation with a group of girls you've never actually met??? Sigh - you guys rock.


----------



## BabyHopes.

BusyBee12 said:


> Hi ladies
> Just checking in to see how you all are? Any news of any more symptoms? This wait is now driving my nuts! I am an impatient person as it is... This is very testing!! Ok so I have a little confession... U know what I'm going to say... I tested at 6/7dpo. Yes I know it's ridiculous and everything but I couldn't help myself!!! I've seen how some people have fade ins sO I want just too curious. Any way i used smu. I swore I could see a faint faint faint line. I've tested before and I've easily accepted its a white appearance totally neg. so after hours of looking at it now and then I opened it up to get a closer look and can't see anything at all lol!!! So yes I dont know what all that was about. Wish wish wish I had more will power !
> 
> Noodlesnack fingers crossed you catch the eggy!!!!! Do u use opks?
> Torres, we are here to support the good and the bad times... Are feeling a bit happier now? Wow this is a rollercoaster isn't it? Xx

I actually experienced the SAME thing yesterday - I could have sworn I saw something faint... more a shadow than anything else on a FRER. (I know - why would I waste an FRER that early??) Anyway, I opened it up and you could actually see the groove on the white plastic where the pink is supposed to show up. I think that's what I saw? :wacko:

Give it time, but I feel like in some way those "maybe's" are gearing us up psychologically for a BFP??? Let's hope!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry Noodle and Bee. I hope I didn't hurt your feelings. I wasn't leaving you out on purpose. Of course I want all of us to get our BFP! <3 xoxo

Bee - I didn't realize you are only a day ahead of me! When are you testing? How ya feeling?

Noodle - I see lots of BDing this weekend!

One bump - Yea. Feeling a bit down about my chart this month. Thx for the chart stalk. It looks way different than the other 12 I have! I bet it's the Clomid doing it though. Or the fact that it was mega cold the other night and we turned our heat off like a month ago bc it's been so nice. We even had a freeze warning that night so I am guessing that is why I had a big drop! Oh well. Ya know? I disregarded it just a few min ago. Your looks veryyyyy nice indeed!

Babyhopes - I could never talk about this other than on a forum where I'm hidden behind a computer! Have fun at the festivities this weekend! 

Torres - Good find!! Lets go Fabulous 5!!!


----------



## BusyBee12

Hi again ladies,

OneBump - I totally understand your not wanting to test early...and after today I do feel cross and frustrated with only myself to blame. How do you play it? Do you wait to miss a period? Or test just one or two days before? How are you feeling at the moment? i guess we just all need to keep really busy to keep our minds of it. Maybe plan some activities several times a week in the eve during the ghastley 2ww.

BabyHopes - so it's not just me then!!! I did think "what a waste of money". However, I wonder if like you, I do it to ease myself in gradually.. or whether it's less upsetting at this point because you can brush it off becasue it's so eaarly to test. There's a little ambiguity for you to play with also. Do you think you will test again tomorrow? :muaha: lol. I hope we are growing little one's inside :hugs:

Snowflake...Yes i'm 6/7 dpo today! Knowing me I will test again tomorrow...aggggggggggggg.. I have a TTC journal that has my so called symptoms in! Not many to report though..I mean i've had twinges, hot flash, now a few spots and oily skin (usually nice and clear) I guess for me the one interesting sign is (I apologise in advance) is ALOT of cm which is very think. It's like the amount you get with Thrush (but I know it's def not Thrush - i'm an expert on that!! No other symptoms and looks different) So...I guess it's just a waiting game. Gearing myself up mentally for trying again next month. Do you have any symptoms to report? How many cycles have you been trying for? This is my first.


----------



## BusyBee12

Ladies there is a fascinating website called 'beautiful cervix'...it has pictures of the cervix at all the different times of the months...only enter if you are not squeamish
Totally unrelated to the current topic but just thought you might like to look!

www.beautifulcervix.com/


----------



## onebumpplease

Weeeell for the first month, waited till AF due date, Month 2, tested 9dpo, 12dpo,13dpo and 14dpo (AF arrived that day).

Last cycle I tested at what I *thought* was 9dpo but turned out to be 3/4dpo and did a number of tests over the next 10 days. 

I think if you want to test and you are good with it, you totally should and I have no proof that I won't test before I plan to. Just want to avoid the stress of last month. So I plan on waiting till 14dpo, AF's due date, but may test on 12 or 13dpo, BUT NO EARLIER (that is me shouting at me!!)


----------



## snowflakes120

Bee - I'll have to check out your journal! I don't have any symptoms at all. :( We started TTC in May/June of last year - I got a BFP in September (my 4th cycle) but when I went in for an Ultrasound in Nov. we found out that I had a Blighted Ovum. I am now in my 5th cycle after the loss. It's been a long and hard road. And each cycle gets harder and harder I feel.

One bump - That is funny about you yelling at yourself. You can hold out - I know you can!!


----------



## NoodleSnack

Thanks guy, but looks like it's not happening. Temp went back down so I guess I'm back to wait and see. 

BusyBee12, I use opk too, but last month had false positive, and the month before that, never had a positive at all, so not trusting it. 

Good luck onebump, hope this month is good. Stay strong, I think getting BFN after BFN would be taxing on anyone, just live it day by day until your AF's supposed to come. :flower:

snowflakes120, it's okay, I know. I usually just reply to the latest posts, how forum works. 

Everyone, lots of :dust:


----------



## NoodleSnack

BusyBee12 said:


> Ladies there is a fascinating website called 'beautiful cervix'...it has pictures of the cervix at all the different times of the months...only enter if you are not squeamish
> Totally unrelated to the current topic but just thought you might like to look!
> 
> www.beautifulcervix.com/

Part of me want to see, but I'm squeamish. I still can't get myself to check position and mucus inside. :wacko:


----------



## Torres

Anything new ladies? 
I'm symptom free at the mo.


----------



## shellyt

Hi hope you dont mind me joining in 

I am about the same time as you for testing wise  however I am having some noticable symptoms and its making me want to test now, or am I just imagining it lol Do you ever feel like your crazy like I do sometimes after months of BFN's!

I used to think it was easy to get pregant, how wrong was I! 

Anyway big fingers crossed this month for us all  xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Welcome Shellyt :flower:

I have no symptoms really. I am concerned because I took a major temp spike today, hope that doesn't mean I O'd yesteday, if I did there should still be a chance as I learned from last month to keep going. I have had such sore BBs I expect I did O last week as I think the initial progesterone does that to me.

Apart from that 6dpo and no obvious symptoms. Some people do say no symptoms is the month. I'm not getting hung up on that either though. Was so disappointed last month I don't want to get ahead of myself. So far I am just super proud of myself not letting my stress/worry get out of control :)


----------



## shellyt

Aw well done for keeping yourself from stressting  xx its hard not too xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Shelly!!

Count me in as 100% symptom free as well. I am holding onto that hope too One Bump - that you get your BFP the month with none. Trying to stay in an even mood where I'm positive and upbeat but at the same time not be too over board where I'll be super upset at a BFN at the end of the week.


----------



## shellyt

when are you testing snowflakes? xx


----------



## snowflakes120

I am going to do my best to hold out til Saturday when I'll be 13dpo. If I continue to be symptom free it should be easy to do!


----------



## shellyt

Not long  xxx xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflake that's exactly how I feel. We can wait and although I hope so much that we get our BFP's getting a BFN does NOT mean it will NEVER happen. :flower:


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

7 Dpo here..... good luck to all


----------



## BabyHopes.

So I'm 10-12dpo, still testing negative. Not worrying yet. Last BFP didnt shiw until 15dpo. Will keep testing and let you ladies know how it goes! Not long know before I'll know either way.

No update for SS. Nauseous this morning, but more likely due to the Bachrlorette last night than pregnancy! :)

Good luck ladies!
xoxo


----------



## Torres

Babyhope - hopefully it was just the alcohol in your pee throwing off the tests! :haha: Are you testing everyday now? Have you ever tried a test from the dollarstore? 
I'm going to try to hold out till Saturday or Sunday (hubby's bday). We'll see. I have no hpts and no symptoms, so I'm not really itching too much to test.

Baby Dust!


----------



## BabyHopes.

I haven't gone the dollarstore route yet. I understand the chemistry enough to know that a positive is a positive, but it still doesn't sit right. I did an FRER Sat morning before leaving for festivities to make sure I was safe to, but mostly I'm just using up my ICs. I've read a lot if negativity about then after the fact, so I think I'm just going to finish the pack and call it quits. If AF hasn't come on Tues I'll do another FRER, and a second on Thurs in case I O'ed on the 5th and not the 3rd as predicted. I'm way more relaxed thus cycle, hopefully that works to my advantage, and if it is BFP gives the bean some sticking power! I've been reading a lot on the effects of stress on fertility, and my life is def full of it. Although I'm making a point now of at least having me time - running or biking or yoga or something.

FX to you all!


----------



## onebumpplease

Well babyhopes, hope you get your BFP, just before Torres at the weekend and everyone else follows suit ;)


----------



## Torres

When are you testing onebump?


----------



## onebumpplease

Trying to hold off till 14dpo, next Mon 23rd April...

I've felt this for a couple of years (how long I've been desperate to try, wanted to try for another 4 before that) that everyone else is pregnant, babies everywhere etc. Last night I was so raging, OH's daughter was playing an online game and she was a vet delivering all the babies. That was the cherry on the cake for me. I do feel like there are pregnant people everywhere, so it can't be that impossible surely????


----------



## Torres

Onebump - totally know what you mean. Now I see pregnant chicks and babies EVERYWHERE! I bring my daughter to the park a lot and it seems like all the moms there are either pregnant or just had another little one. I'm also getting the question "when are you going to have another one?" A LOT! Most of the time I take it okay, but once in a while, I just want to punch them in the face (not really, but you know what I mean) and say "I'm trying! It's not that fricken easy!"
Okay, well there is my rant for the day, haha.
Nothing to report here - zero symptoms. Not really sure when AF is due because I don't know exactly when I O'ed and this cycle has been a little messed up. If she doesn't come by Sunday I may test. I'm not really feeling the TWW this month, I've just been too pissy about it. 
How's everyone else doing?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Eh. I'm ok today. Still no symptoms to report. Boo. Feeling totally out. Pretty upset about it as it means that I don't get my 2012 baby that I wanted so badly. :cry: I can't believe how hard this TTC journey has been for me and hubby.


----------



## Torres

snow - :hugs: How long have you been trying? How many DPO are you?


----------



## onebumpplease

Hey ladies.

Torres that must be rubbish, at least I don't really socialise with those either preggers or with children. Not through ignoring anyone, there is just no one close to where I live, that I know all that well.

Snowflakes, don't give up, if you are truly out, it's going to hurt when AF arrives, so don't be down before it happens, would be bad enough AND there is still a chance... I hate how TTC is so out of our hands in a way. I so hope you get your BFP.

I have no symptoms either; no real symptoms. Am 8dpo. Had a tiny bit of lower backache today, but nothing compared to last month, so that could be a good thing, might not be either though LOL. A couple of shooting pains in my right side, kind of ovary position again. 

Ho hum, I feel much less obsessed this month, hoping that's a good thing for my body, even if it's not my turn this month.


----------



## BusyBee12

Hi ladies.... I'm sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days..i feel guilty. Because on my first month of trying I have found out I am pregnant!!!! I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got a pink line! It was faint but easily visible. Have tested again today on another frer and another pink line and slightly darker. I am sooooo happy of course and in denial at the same time.... Me, pregnant??? Crazy!!! I hope it is ok to tell you girls at the mo as I know 
You are having a bit of a hard time.
Sending you lots of love and baby dust that your dreams will come true very soon. xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Busybee CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:

Thank you for being so considerate, but you need to enjoy this moment as it's yours, just think yourself lucky that you managed it first time :) Go YOU!!!!! Just share your luck with the rest of us ;) :hugs:


----------



## BusyBee12

Thank u sweetheart thats a lovely thing to say. Will be in touch soon. Am here for u girls always.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Bee!! So happy for you!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

BusyBee12 said:


> Hi ladies.... I'm sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days..i feel guilty. Because on my first month of trying I have found out I am pregnant!!!! I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got a pink line! It was faint but easily visible. Have tested again today on another frer and another pink line and slightly darker. I am sooooo happy of course and in denial at the same time.... Me, pregnant??? Crazy!!! I hope it is ok to tell you girls at the mo as I know
> You are having a bit of a hard time.
> Sending you lots of love and baby dust that your dreams will come true very soon. xx

Woohoo! Congrats! Don't ever feel bad - we'll all get our turns.
H&H 9 months. Hopefully you are the first of us all.


----------



## Torres

Congrats Busy! Wishing you a h&h 9 months! 
Come on ladies......who's next!?!?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres said:


> snow - :hugs: How long have you been trying? How many DPO are you?

We started TTC in June of 2011. I am currently 10dpo. 

So basically I already know I am pretty much out this cycle. :cry: Good bye my dream of a 2012 baby. I got my results from my Progesterone test and they were still too low even with the 2 medicines I took so I have to go back to the OBGYN next week to get a new plan of action that will hopefully raise my Progesterone properly. I am going to test on Friday which I am 99.9% sure it will be BFN - then I stop the Prometrium and AF should show a few days later.


----------



## Torres

:hugs: snow. Sorry TTC has been so difficult for you. It doesn't seem fair sometimes does it? All those women who get pregnant who don't even want a child and here we are, willing to do anything. Frustrating. You will get your BFP snow, and we will all be here to celebrate and cry tears of joy with you!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflake I am so sorry, that is gutting. :cry: Hopefully you will have that 2013 baby growing in you in 2012 :) - sooner rather than later. And Torres is right we're here for you just as you are here for us. :hugs::hugs:

So probably 9dpo for me. I had the most exciting amount of red tinged CM yesterday, thought it might even be IB. Today I had brown spotting on my panties (unfortunately) when I got home from work. Sooooo who knows. I am still hopeful but scared of the reality of how difficult this is.


----------



## shellyt

tested on Monday but BFN - but I have tested way too early (just couldnt help myself) so might be still hope.

Congrats Bee and Snowflake keep your chin up! :thumbup:


----------



## Torres

onebump - it could most def be IB. FX'ed!!!! Are you still temping? How's that look for you?
Still no symptoms here, think AF is due in the next two days. Keep you posted.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres I didn't realise you were that close to AF, I so hope you are super fertile this month. Fx'd

I am temping, they have been funny, but above control line. Since returning to work I've been waking half an hour before my alarm, so take my temp, because I know I won't get the requisite rest to test at alarm time. However I'm convinced that makes my temps a wee bit lower than they would normally be.

I'm just up and down all the time, last night I was so positive and tonight, just scared. If I knew it would happen for me I would relax, knowing that it was on its way, but it's the not knowing. A wee bit of relaxation and visualisation at bed time should help settle me. :)

I think our thread need some :dust::dust:


----------



## BabyHopes.

So I think I'm out. I'm either 13dpo or 15dpo. Either way, a FRER should show if I'm preggo, and still stark white negative :( 

I don't know what I'm doing wrong, or what I should do differently. I feel like a failure. 

How long do you have to be TTC to get seen by a FS? I know it's usually a year, but I think if you're over 30 they take you sooner? I was so excited with my early BFP. But at least I figured "if it was that easy, it'll happen again" and it's just not. I feel like I lost my chance with my MC, and that now I'm sh*t outta luck. 

Sorry for all the negativity. TTC doesn't bring out the best in me. I was fine until like, yesterday, and now I'm like let's either get this done, or start over. I hate this.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope - Sorry about the BFN. Personally, I am holding out as long as possible to see a FS because I don't have any fertility coverage so all my appts I have to pay 100% and the costs don't go towards my high deductible. Right now, I am being seen by my OBGYN and he defo knows his stuff so I will exhaust all options he has for me before I go to a FS. But I still have to pay 100% with him as well because he codes it as infertility but believe me it is much cheaper than the FS that I called and got prices on. Not only has this been a long journey for us but an expensive one as well. But it will be so worth it. I know here in US - they want you to TTC for 1 yr <35 yrs old and TTC 6 months >35 yrs old. 

One bump - Chart is looking good girl! Maybe it's IB! Mine was brown with like darker threads in it that looked fiberous!

Shelly - Sorry for the BFN. Keep your head up!

Torres - Thanks so much hun. You made me smile with your post. FX AF doesn't show for you.

AFM, I'm testing tomorrow and don't really have any high hopes. Awe well!


----------



## onebumpplease

Babyhopes, I know what you mean, TTC really gives you highs and lows (although for me so far none of those MAJOR BFP highs). Remind me how long have you been TTC?

Thx Snowflake, I thought that on the first day, but not so sure yesterday. I did bleed post dtd today, but I have an erosion of cervix, so think that's what caused it. Ben gone for rest of day. 

Snowflake I hope the OBGYN can do the did with you and your OH's help of course ;) :haha:

For those who don't read my journal (apologies for those who do). I got my thyroid results back and for the first time in around 9 years I have to up my thyroid from 100mcg to 125mcg. Don't know if that means getting pregnant recently have effectively been pointless or not... 

I'm feeling pretty down, hopefully you've picked up Babyhopes, for some even FRER doesn't pick them up before 14dpo. :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

We've been TTC since January. Which I know isn't really long, but after my BFP on the first cycle I got my hopes that this would be easy, and it's not :(
I'll be 31 in a couple weeks, and feel like I'm getting old and don't want to waste any time, especially since I want at least 2. 

I'm also on synthroid - I thought it had no effect on fertility? Or are you saying that having low levels could be the culprit? I had mine checked a couple months ago and they were ok... on 75mcg for a couple years now. 

I'm leaving for Toronto tomorrow morning to take a team to Provincials, so at least I'll be distracted. I'm torn between trying to test again today (dpo 14 or 16). Although I went back and checked logs for that first month I got my BFP - I got it the day AFTER AF was due... so presumably 15dpo. I "know" intellectually that I'm not out unti AF shows, so I'm holding on to that. I promise myself every month I'm not going to put myself through this... I was doing so well this round - so calm and collected - until just now. Eek! I guess it's better than feeling crazy the WHOLE 2ww... 

XO to you all!




onebumpplease said:


> Babyhopes, I know what you mean, TTC really gives you highs and lows (although for me so far none of those MAJOR BFP highs). Remind me how long have you been TTC?
> 
> Thx Snowflake, I thought that on the first day, but not so sure yesterday. I did bleed post dtd today, but I have an erosion of cervix, so think that's what caused it. Ben gone for rest of day.
> 
> Snowflake I hope the OBGYN can do the did with you and your OH's help of course ;) :haha:
> 
> For those who don't read my journal (apologies for those who do). I got my thyroid results back and for the first time in around 9 years I have to up my thyroid from 100mcg to 125mcg. Don't know if that means getting pregnant recently have effectively been pointless or not...
> 
> I'm feeling pretty down, hopefully you've picked up Babyhopes, for some even FRER doesn't pick them up before 14dpo. :hugs:


----------



## dizzyblue

My TWW starts today also.
I don't know how to feel. This is my first cycle since my M/C. I also started using the Ovacue this month. 
We BD on the 17th and 18th( O day) and I got my pink box confirming ovulation today on my Ovacue. I didn't have EWCM this month which is crazy.I always have lots to spare. YUCK. But on the 17th when we BD there was so much CM it was everywhere.
Also I didn't get any ovulation pain which I always get.

But as with my first son as soon as conception or fertilization or whatever happened I like felt it, I swear it was like it just struck me during the BD. I just KNEW it happened. And on the 17th I felt the same way. So I don't know.

Since M/C been taking prenatals, and vitex. Trying softcups, and royal jelly next month also.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hopes - I hear ya on the age thing! I turned 32 on Saturday and it was reallly hard as I feel I don't have time to spare as well - I want my 2 kids in my arms by the time I turn 35. With my birthday just passing - I know it's going to be even harder and I'm prolly going to have to start TTC right after I give birth seeing as how long it is taking us just to conceive this 1st one!! 

I know last month when I had my CD3 bloods done they also checked my Thyroid because it can cause issues with TTC. I don't know much about it but I am sure you can do a google search about it. 

Welcome Dizzy! GL to you this cycle!


----------



## onebumpplease

Sounds like you know what to expect dizzyblue. GL :thumbup:

Babyhopes I know how you feel. I feel the exact same and I only started trying in Dec. However I haven't suffered a loss. I'm sorry you had to go through that. 

As for synthyroid, my research tells me that when you know you are on the right dosage it shouldn't affect you at all. The advice is to make sure you are tested at least 6 months before trying, so you have NOTHING to worry about. I am shocked as I was on my dosage for 9 years, but I hope that if it has been causing a problem, it's on the way to being sorted. :happydance:

I always promise myself calmness babyhopes, but sometimes our emotions/heart rules over the head. There were two pregnant women in the surgery when I went to pick up my prescription, I honestly welled up. One was around 16 and sitting on her own; suppose that can't be easy for her either.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Another FRER and BFN. Why do I do this to myself? And why do I let myself spend that much??? My hubby is going to kill me when he finds out how much I blew on pee sticks!!! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=21803

I'm almost sure it's negative. I don't see a thing... inverted or otherwise.

I think I'm calling it quits until when I get back from TO on Sunday night. I'll save the FRER for Monday FMU if AF hasn't come yet. This was fun for the first month or two, now it's just getting annoying!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes, I really hope you have a lovely time and will deal with the rest when you get back.

:flower:


----------



## Torres

AF was due today - she was a no show. Did a dollar store cheapie - BFN. I'm not getting my hopes up at all, I figure my cycle is just a bit mixed up due to the chemical last month. AF will probably show tomorrow.
In other news, my 4 year old daughter is at her first sleep over tonight. It is with 3 girls (sisters) that are like her cousins. Our families are extremely close (their grandmother, whose house they are sleeping at, is my mom's best friend and she's been like a second mother to me since birth.), and although I have no worries that anything bad will happen to her, I still don't like it. Night time is a very special time that I love to share with my daughter. I'll be surprised (and not going to lie, a little heart broken) if she doesn't want to come home. I don't think I'm going to sleep well at all tonight!
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, that must be worrying, either way. It will be a worrying night either way. I remember my first sleep over when I was 5. I was staying there as my grandad had died, so there was a lot going on at the house. My friends parents had to call my mum and dad to come and get me as I wouldn't stop crying. 

I hope AF doesn't show Torres, but either way we are here :)

I'm convinced I'm out, had some browny red spotting over night. Cramps just like AF. Don't think I'm due till Monday though so waiting to see if she turns up before trying a test. Have a funny feeling I won't even get the chance though.

Any other updates?


----------



## BabyHopes.

I'm out. AF got me overnight. I guess 30 days is my new cycle length. On to the next one. To be honest I don't mind week 1 of cycle cause there's no stress or pressure, just waiting for time to pass. I think I'll try SMEP next month. They say the average couple waits 4 months... Maybe that will be us.
Have a good weekend everyone! Good luck to thOse gearing up to test.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs:Babyhopes, but I love your PMA! Keep it up. 

I discussed the previous 3 x cycles with OH today and although we are waiting to find the outcome of cycle 4:

cycle 1, we didn't BD at the right time for O :dohh:
cycle 2, we maybe BDed once around the right time for O (I know it only takes one time:dohh:
cycle 3, I thought I O'd a whole week before I actually did. Meaning our BDing would not have necessarily been optimum (i.e. oral/me on top-sorry if TMI) :dohh:
cycle 4, current one, seems to be perfect timing wise, (doesn't mean we caught it though). AND I found out my thyroid medication needs upped, so not ideal.

SO although if we are unsuccessful, we are moving onto cycle 5. I feel really that it is cycle 2 of making the most of my cycle. This has made me feel better. If 4 is average I feel like I still might be lucky.


----------



## Torres

When are you testing Onebump? How's your chart? (I don't know how to read them!)
Babyhope - I'm moving on with you to the next cycle. Spotting started today, AF should be here tomorrow. 
My hubby and I decided that May is our month. We will be doing to SMEP as well, and we're keeping the mindset that it's going to work and stick! No negativity for me this time! 
Who's with me!?!?! (I hope not you Onebump, I want you to get your BFP now! ;) )
Snow- how you doing love? Been quiet lately. :hugs: Come on winter 2013 babies!!!


----------



## Torres

And noodle, what's going on with you? We haven't heard from you in a while either! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Torres, but I'll be joining you ladies in May too.

I had a BFN today, but more of a sign was a gush of fresh red blood after dtd last night. My temps are still up, so won't start AF today, but hopefully tom. (once you know it's coming, you just want to move on).

Feeling really down today, hope your positivity rubs off on me and I get everything going again for month 6, cycle 5. Terrified I can't have kids today..:cry:


----------



## snowflakes120

Well AF seems to be the theme this weekend. She should be swinging by to pay me a visit sometime today. I got a BFN on my test the other day so I stopped the Prometrium and my temp is at the coverline this AM. Onto another cycle! Trying to stay as positive as best as I can as my 1 year mark is slowly creeping up faster and faster. :cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Snowflakes. I'm so sorry. 

I'm moaning and I'm only at the 6month mark. I have no idea how bad it must be at your end. I truly hope the medication this month is exactly what you need to get your BFP. You've waited long enough :hugs:

I don't mind if I have to wait, I just hate the not knowing if it will EVER happen. :cry:


----------



## snowflakes120

onebumpplease said:


> I don't mind if I have to wait, I just hate the not knowing if it will EVER happen. :cry:

I feel like this too. In my mind, I know it WILL happen but I worry about how much medical intervention it is going to take me to get that baby, ya know. And my age just isn't exactly on my side as well. 

We WILL all have babies!! We can do this!! I know we can!!


----------



## Torres

AF came this morning as I expected. I guess my cycle changed to 31 days. 
On to month 5. 
Cheers to our 2013 babies!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> AF came this morning as I expected. I guess my cycle changed to 31 days.
> On to month 5.
> Cheers to our 2013 babies!

Wow, looks like AF had no mercy this weekend! Maybe that means we'll all O near each other? 

Torres- the longer cycle could just be your body readjusting. Although mine has also been a little longer (30days) after my MC. I'm not buying ANY HPTs this cycle until I'm officially late. I don't even want to THINK snout how much I spent on pee sticks!!! I might try temping. Do I need a BBT therm or will a reg one work?


----------



## NoodleSnack

Torres said:


> And noodle, what's going on with you? We haven't heard from you in a while either! :hugs:

Just in time. :flower: I'm officially 3 DPO, was not convinced until I got my crosshair from FF. Have been busy writing reports due this Monday, so I have not been visiting the forum. 

Sorry to hear AF has arrived for you, Snow BabyHopes and onebumps. I think you all will be getting your next ovulation by the time I plan to test. Good luck next month to everyone. :dust:


----------



## jessy1

hi, can i join please, will test on the 7th


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Jessy!

Well, AF never did show yesterday and I totally thought she'd be here 1st thing in the AM - total no show. I have no idea what is going on. I wish she would just get here so I can move on with my life. My temps are at the cover line so I don't know what is going on with my stupid body!!


----------



## jessy1

hey snowflakes,

i think there is still chance for u, try to test again x


----------



## Torres

Hey Jesse. Of course you can join. How long have you been TTC?

Noodle - keep up posted girl!

Snow - Temp at cover line....does that mean AF should be showing up anytime? I don't really know anything about temping. If so, hope it comes asap and you can get on your next cycle. Really hoping that May is your month love!


----------



## onebumpplease

Hiya Jesse :hi:

Snowflake, I am a waiting too. Ho Hum, was so sure she would be here today. I have absolutely no cramping, which is NOT normal for me, so think I may have my days off a bit, maybe. Nothing explains the spotting last week on what I thought was 8dpo/9dpo. Maybe my thyroid is something to blame. 

We just never really know, do we? Hmmmmm


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Have you tested with a FRER?


----------



## onebumpplease

No just a 'poundland' one. I feel that I would be setting myself up for failure by going and buying a FRER. 

....


----------



## NoodleSnack

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey Jessy!
> 
> Well, AF never did show yesterday and I totally thought she'd be here 1st thing in the AM - total no show. I have no idea what is going on. I wish she would just get here so I can move on with my life. My temps are at the cover line so I don't know what is going on with my stupid body!!

I wouldn't give up yet, I've seen charts where it goes back up.


----------



## NoodleSnack

Onebump: If you still haven't got AF in 2 days, could be a good idea to test. GL. 

Torre: Will do my best.


----------



## Torres

Onebump - have you tested?


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Torres, no need. Full AF. Blech. Don't feel too bad as I had my breakdown on Sunday. But I do feel down and really believe that there is a high possibility that I'm not meant to have children :cry:

I feel like I'm kidding myself on; taking lots of vits to do this and that, g/fruit juice to help CM, preseed, temping. :( I honestly was not stressed or too excited that cycle. So don't know how to feel tbh. Was nearly in tears at supermarket, seeing all the tiny babies and pregnant woman. How did I get here :cry:

(excuse me, obviously struggling to get + again)


----------



## snowflakes120

One Bump - I see you got AF yesterday too. Hugs girl. I had to refresh your chart because I thought I was looking at mine!! We both got a good drop today and were both on CD2. Bizarre! 

So, AF came finally last night once I got home from work - ya know - just long enough to make me stress the entire day at work wondering if she was going to show her face!!

Anyways, I have an appt tomorrow with OBGYN to get a new plan of action for this cycle!

I'm in a positive mood. I need my mind set to be like this all cycle long! ;)

Kickball with friends tonight. Should be fun!! 

xoxo


----------



## onebumpplease

Go Snowflake. 

We are mimicking one another :)

Hope we can mimic a positive hpt this month?


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Thanks Torres, no need. Full AF. Blech. Don't feel too bad as I had my breakdown on Sunday. But I do feel down and really believe that there is a high possibility that I'm not meant to have children :cry:
> 
> I feel like I'm kidding myself on; taking lots of vits to do this and that, g/fruit juice to help CM, preseed, temping. :( I honestly was not stressed or too excited that cycle. So don't know how to feel tbh. Was nearly in tears at supermarket, seeing all the tiny babies and pregnant woman. How did I get here :cry:
> 
> (excuse me, obviously struggling to get + again)

:hugs: Sorry you're going through a rough patch. It will get better, I promise! As hokey as it sounds I feel like everything happens for a reason.... look how much better a parent you will be having such a deep appreciation for what you have!!! And you will get - it's just a longer road than you expected.

xo


----------



## onebumpplease

So how are you all getting on? 

Is anyone in the TWW? I've lost track... easily done, when you're as scatter brained as me ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

I think Noodle & Jessy are the only ones in 2ww right now. Get it girls!! 

I am CD3 - I went to my OBGYN today for my monthly visit and he upped my Clomid dose to 100mg. So FX that this is our month!! I hate the wait to OV - it's soooooo boring!!


----------



## NoodleSnack

onebumpplease said:


> Thanks Torres, no need. Full AF. Blech. Don't feel too bad as I had my breakdown on Sunday. But I do feel down and really believe that there is a high possibility that I'm not meant to have children :cry:
> 
> I feel like I'm kidding myself on; taking lots of vits to do this and that, g/fruit juice to help CM, preseed, temping. :( I honestly was not stressed or too excited that cycle. So don't know how to feel tbh. Was nearly in tears at supermarket, seeing all the tiny babies and pregnant woman. How did I get here :cry:
> 
> (excuse me, obviously struggling to get + again)

Have you thought about seeing a FS? They say you should wait 12 months, but personally, if I don't get pregnant by next month, I'm going to see one. 80% of couples get pregnant within 3 months, so if after three months it still doesn't happen, I think it's for my own peace of mind to find out if there's something a FS can do. If need to, I would tell them I've been trying for longer.


----------



## snowflakes120

NoodleSnack said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Torres, no need. Full AF. Blech. Don't feel too bad as I had my breakdown on Sunday. But I do feel down and really believe that there is a high possibility that I'm not meant to have children :cry:
> 
> I feel like I'm kidding myself on; taking lots of vits to do this and that, g/fruit juice to help CM, preseed, temping. :( I honestly was not stressed or too excited that cycle. So don't know how to feel tbh. Was nearly in tears at supermarket, seeing all the tiny babies and pregnant woman. How did I get here :cry:
> 
> (excuse me, obviously struggling to get + again)
> 
> Have you thought about seeing a FS? They say you should wait 12 months, but personally, if I don't get pregnant by next month, I'm going to see one. 80% of couples get pregnant within 3 months, so if after three months it still doesn't happen, I think it's for my own peace of mind to find out if there's something a FS can do. If need to, I would tell them I've been trying for longer.Click to expand...

I'm not sure where you are located Noodle but I'd be very surprised if your OBGYN refers you to a FS after only 3 months of TTC. And if they do refer you for such a short time of TTC - I'd be running to find a new OBGYN!! Do you know if your OBGYN can do tests on you and such? I had all mine done there. I am just barely under a year of trying. My old OBGYN said after my miscarriage she would refer me only after a year of trying and even then she said it was a bit premature. And my new OBGYN hasn't even brought it up yet. 
Personally, I am holding out as long as possible as we have to pay 100% of my infertility costs right now as it is (and none of it goes towards my very high deductible either) and the prices are more than double at the FS for 1 appt - when I called to get the price of the 1st appt I nearly fell over! But I am happy at my OBGYN - he knows his stuff and I like my plan of action he has for me and won't be leaving til he exhausts all options available to me at his office. This TTC has been soo expensive for us. Between the Miscarriage and the price of visits because I see the OBGYN every single month and being monitored and then there's the price of RX's that aren't covered either because they are related to fertility. My future baby is already a worth a small fortune. I hate my insurance because it doesn't cover a single thing I just listed that I get done. Sorry for my rant there!! 

Regardless, below are Pregnancy stats by month:

1st month - 15%-25%
3 months - 40%
6 months - 70%
12 months - 85%


----------



## shellyt

:witch: appeared today... gutted! :-(


----------



## NoodleSnack

snowflakes120 said:


> NoodleSnack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Torres, no need. Full AF. Blech. Don't feel too bad as I had my breakdown on Sunday. But I do feel down and really believe that there is a high possibility that I'm not meant to have children :cry:
> 
> I feel like I'm kidding myself on; taking lots of vits to do this and that, g/fruit juice to help CM, preseed, temping. :( I honestly was not stressed or too excited that cycle. So don't know how to feel tbh. Was nearly in tears at supermarket, seeing all the tiny babies and pregnant woman. How did I get here :cry:
> 
> (excuse me, obviously struggling to get + again)
> 
> Have you thought about seeing a FS? They say you should wait 12 months, but personally, if I don't get pregnant by next month, I'm going to see one. 80% of couples get pregnant within 3 months, so if after three months it still doesn't happen, I think it's for my own peace of mind to find out if there's something a FS can do. If need to, I would tell them I've been trying for longer.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure where you are located Noodle but I'd be very surprised if your OBGYN refers you to a FS after only 3 months of TTC. And if they do refer you for such a short time of TTC - I'd be running to find a new OBGYN!! Do you know if your OBGYN can do tests on you and such? I had all mine done there. I am just barely under a year of trying. My old OBGYN said after my miscarriage she would refer me only after a year of trying and even then she said it was a bit premature. And my new OBGYN hasn't even brought it up yet.
> Personally, I am holding out as long as possible as we have to pay 100% of my infertility costs right now as it is (and none of it goes towards my very high deductible either) and the prices are more than double at the FS for 1 appt - when I called to get the price of the 1st appt I nearly fell over! But I am happy at my OBGYN - he knows his stuff and I like my plan of action he has for me and won't be leaving til he exhausts all options available to me at his office. This TTC has been soo expensive for us. Between the Miscarriage and the price of visits because I see the OBGYN every single month and being monitored and then there's the price of RX's that aren't covered either because they are related to fertility. My future baby is already a worth a small fortune. I hate my insurance because it doesn't cover a single thing I just listed that I get done. Sorry for my rant there!!
> 
> Regardless, below are Pregnancy stats by month:
> 
> 1st month - 15%-25%
> 3 months - 40%
> 6 months - 70%
> 12 months - 85%Click to expand...

Hm, the statistics I saw said roughly 30% of couples get pregnant in the 1st month, 30% the second, 20% the third, and the other 10+% takes until 12 months. Could be a bad website, just can't remember where anymore. But that's encouraging, nevertheless, we'll see one if it doesn't happen soon. I don't live in the US and we just usually book straight with the specialist. I don't see an OBGYN regularly. I might fib a bit and say we have been trying for 6 or more months. 


Healthcare in the US is expensive, and all that insurance just make things harder - used to live there, couldn't understand why the insurance don't just pay every doctor I want to see if the treatment is covered and why I had to look up myself if something is covered or not - that should be their job. :wacko:


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies will b MIA this weekend,away with OH and family, struggles already, more detaips by Sun x

Hope u r all well x


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies. It was a nice few days off (from thinking about TTC), but now back to business! haha. Well, obvs I still have a little wait till I'm fertile, but I'm going to try the SMEP this month, so I have some reading up to do.

My daughter has been bringing up "the baby" quite a bit lately. She keeps asking me when my tummy is going to get bigger and when the baby will come out. Looking back, I shouldn't have said anything to her until it was later on in the pregnancy, but how could I hide something like that from her?! I don't know what to say to her when she asks, so I just keep saying "soon." I don't want to tell her that the baby "went away" or anything, because I don't want her to think that the next baby will go away. Does that make sense? Do you think I'm doing the right thing by just saying "soon" and changing the topic? (She just turned 4 in March)

Onebump - I hope everything is okay. Can't wait to hear what's going on. 

Noodle and Jesse - how's the TWW treating you? 

Snow - hope that the upping of the dosage does the trick and you get your BFP this month! I feel sorry for you that you have to spend so much money on medical care. I just don't understand on how a first world country like the USA does not have free health care. That is why I would never live there. Mind you, if you do have coverage, or you can afford it, it is the best health care in the world. I live 20 minutes from the US, and if our hospitals here cannot give a patient the treatment they need, than they will send them to the US, and it's covered by the Canadian government. Also a lot of people I know work in the states so they have coverage there. One of them were diagnosed with cancer and given a grim prognosis here in Canada, went over to the States to be treated and now are cancer free!

Babyhopes - When are you due to O? You and I have been very close cycle wise. 

Shelly - Sorry AF got you love. Try and enjoy the week off and prepare for next cycle. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Hey ladies. It was a nice few days off (from thinking about TTC), but now back to business! haha. Well, obvs I still have a little wait till I'm fertile, but I'm going to try the SMEP this month, so I have some reading up to do.
> 
> My daughter has been bringing up "the baby" quite a bit lately. She keeps asking me when my tummy is going to get bigger and when the baby will come out. Looking back, I shouldn't have said anything to her until it was later on in the pregnancy, but how could I hide something like that from her?! I don't know what to say to her when she asks, so I just keep saying "soon." I don't want to tell her that the baby "went away" or anything, because I don't want her to think that the next baby will go away. Does that make sense? Do you think I'm doing the right thing by just saying "soon" and changing the topic? (She just turned 4 in March)
> 
> Onebump - I hope everything is okay. Can't wait to hear what's going on.
> 
> Noodle and Jesse - how's the TWW treating you?
> 
> Snow - hope that the upping of the dosage does the trick and you get your BFP this month! I feel sorry for you that you have to spend so much money on medical care. I just don't understand on how a first world country like the USA does not have free health care. That is why I would never live there. Mind you, if you do have coverage, or you can afford it, it is the best health care in the world. I live 20 minutes from the US, and if our hospitals here cannot give a patient the treatment they need, than they will send them to the US, and it's covered by the Canadian government. Also a lot of people I know work in the states so they have coverage there. One of them were diagnosed with cancer and given a grim prognosis here in Canada, went over to the States to be treated and now are cancer free!
> 
> Babyhopes - When are you due to O? You and I have been very close cycle wise.
> 
> Shelly - Sorry AF got you love. Try and enjoy the week off and prepare for next cycle. How long have you been TTC?

Hey Torres,
I'm on CD8, so I should be ovulating May 4-6. I'll actually be in Jamaica for my best friend's wedding, so it would be AMAZING if we could conceive there - what a souvenir!

I've had a miserable week. My 31st bday was yesterday, and I was grumpy mess. I think this is what most people go through on their 30th, but I never did cause my bday was 3 months before moving into our new home and getting married, so I was excited about the year. This year, I feel old and unsuccessful. I pictured my life so differently by this point. Childless, no permanent job (yay for education in Ontario), I just thought I'd be somewhere different you know? 

Anyway, I find the 2 weeks between AF and O pretty uneventful, hence the quietness. I kind of feel bad though ALWAYS looking forward for time to pass, clocking my life in 2 week intervals. I feel like I'm not actually taking the time to enjoy life NOW, instead always looking ahead to the future. I guess I just got that reality that life is going by SO FAST and I'm wishing it away looking for something that WILL come, just on it's own terms. 

I don't know... I'm just having one of those days I guess. But, at least I have the wedding to look forward to. And, I'll be SO early in the 2WW that I won't feel guilty party-ing it up on the beach! That's the only thing keeping my spirits up right now, that and the freaking out bride who needs my support. 

Anyway, sorry for being such a downer... I didn't want to be super negative and bring you all down but alas - I caved. 

Hope you ladies are all in good spirits, whatever stage you're in at the moment!

xo


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi, just started my first 2 week wait ever!


----------



## NoodleSnack

Torre, I understand why you don't want to tell her about the mc. Maybe if you tell her you don't know for sure, she might forget about it, when you say "soon" she might expect it soon and keep asking again when she feels it should be time - like asking if we're there yet. 

It's tough, good luck this month and maybe you'll have good news for her soon.

I'm not doing anything much, just waiting as I have another week to go. 



Babyhopes, we all fall into the trap of planning everything around TTC and the expected pregnancy, before I do something, I think: what if I'm pregnant this month, then it wouldn't be a good idea to make that commitment. Just try to talk yourself out of that mode. 



Zeez, welcome and good luck.


----------



## onebumpplease

So I'm back.

OH, I and his bro and fiancée booked an apartment in Edinburgh for their mum and dad. We booked it at their anniversary so we could take them out for dinner to celebrate that. I don't want to turn this into a novel, but myself or my brothers fiancée don't get on all that well with their mum and dad. 

Ignoring some awkward moments we had a nice time. I drank lots of red wine (for me), had some lovely food, went to the Edinburgh dungeons and visited my aunt's brand new coffee shop. So all in all thumbs up :thumbup:

On the train through on Friday I checked facebook on my phone to see a school friend announce herself 12 weeks pregnant; which is wonderful, but as you can guess, was like a stabbing in the heart. I'm finding it harder seeing those who clearly fell pregnant while I was TTC. Hoping it just means my time will come, rather than it won't...

Torres, that is so difficult that your DD has been bringing up the baby. I think Noodlesnack's advise sounds good. It must be difficult.

:hi: all. I need to stop wishing my life away too, have been trying to address that for the last month. Keep saying 'I want a good sized bump for Christmas', but fear this could put me in a bad place if it hasn't happened by December. Hmmmm....relax.


----------



## onebumpplease

So ladies, what's happening?

Not much here, it's CD7, SMEPing should start tomorrow, but we dtd today, so think I will try and go from today. We were super excitable last time and may have been too busy, you know ;) Who knows? Just waiting anyway, not using opks this month to attempt to eliminate unnecessary stress. Here's hoping.

Just don't know what to think at the minute.


----------



## snowflakes120

We had a really busy weekend with friends! It was great! 

Same as you, one bump. I am CD7. Today is my last day of taking the Clomid. We started our SMEP yesterday. I am unsure when I am going to OV as I am taking the Clomid CD3-CD7 this cycle. I'm hoping I'll OV on Sunday with a big strong temp jump and no 2dpo temp dip like I usually get.... Waiting for OV is boring!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup 

:sleep:


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> We had a really busy weekend with friends! It was great!
> 
> Same as you, one bump. I am CD7. Today is my last day of taking the Clomid. We started our SMEP yesterday. I am unsure when I am going to OV as I am taking the Clomid CD3-CD7 this cycle. I'm hoping I'll OV on Sunday with a big strong temp jump and no 2dpo temp dip like I usually get.... Waiting for OV is boring!!

Hubby and I are trying SMEP this month as well (on CD10, and EWCM has already made an appearance! Maybe I'll O on time this month....) . I'm trying not to get too excited tho, cause I know even if I time everything perfectly, there's still only a 25% chance on any given month.... so I'm cautiously positive


----------



## Torres

Hubby and I started the SMEP on Monday. That was fun trying to explain to him what it's all about. :haha: 
EWCM started showing for me yesterday! It seems a bit early, but my body might be getting back to it's normal 28/29 day cycle. 
How's everyone doing?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jealous of Hopes and Torres EWCM. I don't get any. I am still taking the FertileCM and haven't seen any sort of difference yet. 

We started SMEP on Sunday. Finished Clomid on Monday. I am CD9 today. And I start my OPK's tomorrow.


----------



## onebumpplease

Erm CD9 (is that all!!)

We started SMEP a day early on Monday. Just a trotting along. I haven't hit my usual positive high this month. I'm not down, but I'm not positive either. Not convinced it will happen for me. More resigned than down. Not giving up either though.

Need to start some application forms tonight and can't be bothered. Might go to yoga, maybe that will shift me out of this funk.


----------



## Torres

Snow - Do you use preseed? I remember talking about it before, but I'm not sure if you have tried it.
I feel you about being in a funk onebump. I'm trying so hard to have a positive outlook, but I've been feeling blah for about a month now. Just have to fake it till it's real I guess!....
So ladies...........THIS IS OUR MONTH!!! BD like you've never BD'ed before. Baby making positions only! Try to orgasm after your man. Stay laying down and get those legs up in the air for 20 minutes after! I don't care if you're having a horrible day, have a headache, are more tired than you've ever been, spread those legs and get to work!!!! It's baby making time! 
I'm begging the baby dust fairy to steal some extra from the bank and send it our way!!!


----------



## Torres

Snow- I just read an interesting little bit on cough medicine and CM. it said that taking a dose of cough medicine everyday will help the mucus (including cervical!) become runnier, and it helps women who have difficulty with CM! Have you heard this before?


----------



## Torres

Here is what I read.....
", take a dose of plain Robitussin cough syrup (or any cough medicine that says "expectorant" and NOT "antihistamine") each day (preferably a few hours prior to "trying") starting around Day 10 until the day after your ovulation predictor goes off. It should help make all the mucus in your body runnier, including that produced by your cervix. (Oh the gruesome details required in baby-making!) The sperm in the runnier mucus will live about two days, and will be up there and ready for the 12-hour life of the egg. A NOTE ABOUT CLOMID: Clomid causes cervical mucus to dry up in 25% of the women who take it. If you notice your mucus is not plentiful as it was before taking this drug, take the Robitussin and call your doctor to make sure your really need the Clomid. If you are ovulating on your own and do not have a documented luteal phase defect, you most likely do not need it."


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres you are right and you've more right than me to feel funky. So I'm with you fake it, till it's real :)

I've not tried the orgasm after my partner. I think I should give that a real try. BD positions only from here on in, now I hadn't made that decision till now.

Going to go pour a grapefruit juice (lol did that before finishing off post). Didn't mean to do that.

Had a good day, but feeling exhausted for an unknown reason. Hmmmm


----------



## snowflakes120

Come on girls. Get on my PMA train!! I'm bringing y'all aboard!! I have been down and out for 6 months now and I promised myself I would be back to being positive starting with this cycle!! I told myself that my body is not going to change whether I am positive or negative and I am sick of being down and out and a negative Nelly! So being positive will only bring positive things right???!!! 

Torres, Thanks hun. My issue is that I only get a bit of watery CM - no EWCM and I really don't get alot of the watery either - So I def lack in CM since we started TTC - My body just doesn't seem to produce any - even before the Clomid. I think the Robitussin works if you have alot of creamy CM or the thick ball like EWCM that needs to be thinned out. But yea, I did one cycle a while ago taking Mucinex (same active ingredient) and it didn't do anything so I stopped. I do have the Pre-seed and I am almost all the way out. I have enough for maybe 1 BD session left. Hubby not too fond of it - but I use it every once in a while cause I don't care - I need it!! I should probably go and get some more on Friday when I have to go pick up my OPK's. Thanks for the reminder.

Edit: Forgot to say that I've tried the Green Tea, Grapefruit Juice and Carrots for the past few months as well. Guess I'm just a dried up old lady!! :(


----------



## Torres

I'll board the PMA (assuming positive mental attitude?!) train! Come on onebump, I have an open seat right next to me!!! :) 
I've changed my "current feeling" from 'blah' to 'cheerful' as step number 1!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay I'm on board and 'happy' :) Step 1 accomplished over here Torres.

Well done Snowflakes, how does it feel to be an inspiration? :) Ta!


----------



## Torres

:wohoo:


----------



## snowflakes120

Yup, Torres - it's Positive Mental Attitude and we got it! 

Here's a quote for this week. I have a board on Pinterest dedicated to Quotes (and I have a ton of them). I take one of them and put them in my day planner each week. I chose this one for this week: Forget all the reasons why it won't work and believe the one reason why it will. - Unknown.

P.S. If anyone has Pinterest we can be friends if you want! Just let me know! ;)


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Yup, Torres - it's Positive Mental Attitude and we got it!
> 
> Here's a quote for this week. I have a board on Pinterest dedicated to Quotes (and I have a ton of them). I take one of them and put them in my day planner each week. I chose this one for this week: Forget all the reasons why it won't work and believe the one reason why it will. - Unknown.
> 
> P.S. If anyone has Pinterest we can be friends if you want! Just let me know! ;)

LOVE the quote Snow!
Ok, you ladies are SO right - let's dump out feeling low and start looking ahead. I really do feel that there is a mind-body connection, so let's get positive! I'm not as grumpy as I was - I did the math, and I'll be ovulating in Jamaica for my besties wedding. That's GOT TO BE good luck!! 
My EWCM started really too - 8/9 dpo, so we're still BD every other day in the meantime. Although we missed last night cause I woke up a 5am and worked a 13 hour day .... prepping for supply is more work than showing up and doing it yourself! I was SO bagged by bedtime (I fell asleep on the couch with a cookie in my hand - no jokes) that I just couldn't do it.
But - Torres - your little speech about 'suck it up and get it done' is bang on - less excuses, and more banging! :) Tonight will be MANDATORY - regardless of the laundry, and gift shopping, and packing, and SPEECH WRITING (eek!). I'll fit it in, even if I'm in a coma 

Enjoy your day girlies, create your own sunshine!


----------



## Torres

love the quote too snow! 

Babyhopes- when do you leave for Jamaica? My best friend and her hubby went there last year, saw a baby bib in the airport that they loved, bought it, and a few weeks later they found out she was pregnant! Hopefully the Jamaica air works for you too!!!! 

I'm starting my OPK's today. Other than that, nothing new.

Noodle - update us whenever possible chica!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Snowflakes.

Oooo Jamaica sounds like a perfect babymaking place.

Torres, at least once you are on the opks, you feel like something is happening.

On CD10, decided not to opk this month for two reasons. GP asked me not to, says she thinks it causes stress (however I think that depends on the individual) and more because when I got my super strong opks last cycle it was at the 10am during the holidays and there is no way I can test at work. So don't think I can get a true result as I can never hold my water in the afternoon to get a true result, always too diluted.

It's my mum's birthday today, so am about to head over, we have a rare lovely day, so we will be having bbq food and some chat. Speak soon x


----------



## NoodleSnack

Looks like you guys had a busy week having fun. Was busy with work but it's all done now and back to worrying about TTC. I'm supposed to test on Sunday, but woke up with twinges, signs of AF coming. Looks like it's not happening this month for me either. 

Onebump - happy birthday to your mum.


----------



## Mummy.R

Im in the same boat, Monday is my test day but im feeling the same monthly feelings of good old AF


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Noodlesnack and Mummyr, I hope that rather than AF pains they are early symptoms. It's quite an awful time of the cycle, you still have your hopes high, but symptoms suggest otherwise. However there are many ladies who feel that way and get their BFP.

I've been loaded with the cold, started to come on on Thu, but woke up yesterday and it was full blown. Believe it could affect O's arrival which is due Tue (ish) if I get a shortish cycle, but with the cold who knows.

(doing the PMA thing) Whenever my eggy comes, OH and I will make sure there are spermies waiting to meet her.


----------



## snowflakes120

Noodle & Mummy - Your not out yet! Keep your heads ups!

One Bump - Your chart is looking good so far. Nice and easy to read. Hooray for have spermies ready for your eggy! Sorry your not feeling well - Hope that you are resting this weekend getting better. 

AFM, I am actually getting kinda stressed out bc my temps are making my chart hard to read. I am unsure if I OV'd on CD10 or if it's still coming. I am trying to keep my PMA at the high it's been but it's hard because I am so confused but it's still there for the most part! I had a very close to positive OPK yesterday but this AM's was less than that. I'm going to test again in a few hours. So that is confusing too. I really need to know so I can start my Progesterone.


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes that is difficult, CD10 certainly looks like it. Oh gosh I wish I could read it better. 

I suppose at least my chart is clear in the sense of I've def. not O'd yet. My temps are around 0.2 higher pre O this cycle compared to the two previous I've charted. I'm hoping that's a sign my thyroid levels are better, maybe key to me being able to conceive and be pregnant.

I can't imagine being pregnant. It seems too amazing to be possible. However when I allow myself the glimpse it seems pretty amazing, I love the idea of talking baby names for real, window shopping as well as real shopping, telling my parents they get to be grandparents for the first time, even shopping for maternity clothes. Wouldn't it just be the best thing to happen to me every? Yep. I have an obsession with Christmas time (whoops) and I have dreams of a visible bump by Christmas, love the idea of spending that wonderful time, planning for a bambino's arrival... Off I go to dreamland ;)


----------



## Torres

Hi all.
Noodle and Mummy - like the previous posts have said, you're not out yet and hopefully the AF like feelings are actually symptoms. When I got my BFPs, both times I thought for sure that AF was coming because of the cramping/feelings I was having! 
Onebump - Really hope you feel better soon love, and your cold leaves your O'ing alone!
Snow - Wish I knew more about temping to be able to respond well to your post. Just make sure you're bding as much as poss, so it doesn't really matter when you O.
AFM - well, I know I jumped on the PMA train, but I think I got thrown off..... :( My hubby has been moody lately and getting under my skin, making it pretty much impossible for me to want to DTD. Why can't they just shut up and act pretty when you need them to?! :dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Hi all.
> 
> AFM - well, I know I jumped on the PMA train, but I think I got thrown off..... :( My hubby has been moody lately and getting under my skin, making it pretty much impossible for me to want to DTD. Why can't they just shut up and act pretty when you need them to?! :dohh:

Teehee, indeed. He should be making himself as attractive as possible.

Tut. You'll be back on the train, once hubby shakes himself (hopefully he does).


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Hi all.
> Noodle and Mummy - like the previous posts have said, you're not out yet and hopefully the AF like feelings are actually symptoms. When I got my BFPs, both times I thought for sure that AF was coming because of the cramping/feelings I was having!
> Onebump - Really hope you feel better soon love, and your cold leaves your O'ing alone!
> Snow - Wish I knew more about temping to be able to respond well to your post. Just make sure you're bding as much as poss, so it doesn't really matter when you O.
> AFM - well, I know I jumped on the PMA train, but I think I got thrown off..... :( My hubby has been moody lately and getting under my skin, making it pretty much impossible for me to want to DTD. Why can't they just shut up and act pretty when you need them to?! :dohh:

Haha- love this! The mental picture is awesome... Me shouting at hubby "sit down, shut up, look pretty and DROP YOUR PANTS! :)
Ok, maybe that's the rum talking...


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I guess you could say I'm with you!
lol. 
I had a strange period so waiting to see if my next period will show up 2 weeks !


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - You need to jump your man tonight with that temp drop today!! Holy cowsas!! 

Welcome Emmy! 

Baby Hopes - Mmm. Rum...

Torres - I swear men just make things difficult when we are in our fertile period!

AFM, still waiting on OV to occur. No + opk yet. Hopefully when I take one in 2 hours it will be really close and that means that I will OV tomorrow. Hubby and I took yesterday off from BDing as we did 3 days in a row earlier!!


----------



## onebumpplease

GL Emmylou.

Snowflakes, 3 x days in a row and no +opk. Go girl ;)

I'm not sure what to think of the temp dip, seems really extreme. Although I've been hoping to O tomorrow, I didn't imagine I would have two short cycles in a row. Unless it is true and it took me a year after coming off BCP to really regulate my cycles. Hmmm time will tell.

Torres, how are things? Were you able to pretend he wasn't annoying you?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for me! Megaaaaa positive OPK!! It was so incredibly dark for once - there was no guessing on this one!! Here's to another 3 more days of BDing!! Really hope that I OV tomorrow on CD15 so hubby's swimmers from today will be there waiting! 

One bump - Lots of girls get temp dips right before OV due to the high amounts of Estrogen in the body! Awesome about back to back shortish cycles - it just maybe your body getting regulated!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Go Snowflakes Go.

:sex::dust::sex::dust::sex::dust:


----------



## Torres

onebumpplease said:


> Go Snowflakes Go.
> 
> :sex::dust::sex::dust::sex::dust:

Hahahaha, love it! Bump's right snow - jump on it!!!! ;)
Onebump - I'm going to research how to read charts, just so I can read yours! :) Hopefully your cycles are getting back to normal now and you won't have such long cycles now. Wait.....scratch that....I hope you get pregnant this month and don't have to worry about cycles for at least 9 months!!!!! :happydance:
Babyhope - I take it your rum message was from Jamaica!? Hope you have an amazing time and conceive your LO there! :hugs:

AFM - well, hubby isn't annoying anymore, but we still haven't been able to DTD as much as needed, due to his working major OT, and my daughter being sick. :( I haven't even been able to use my OPK (save from today) because I've been so busy and out of the house. The one I used today was a BFN, I'm really hoping I didn't miss it!!!! I'm supposed to O on wednesday, so we'll see. I really think I'm going to take up temping if I don't get my positive this month.

So....who's going to be the one who gets the BFP train rolling?!!? Let's do this ladies!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm with ya! I O'd on March 6. May this be a lucky thread... :bfp:'s for all! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Leinzlove!! 

Torres - Hope your daughter feels better soon and hubby's OT calms down a bit. Just keep doing those OPK's!! 

Thanks for the dust One Bump. 

Well girls, I OV'd yesterday and wasn't really expecting it. I have like 15 charts and not on a single one have I ever OV'd on CD14. So we skipped CD13 thinking we'd be safe for my usual CD15 or CD16 OV. Not quite. So I feel like we missed our chance. Praying for a miracle. Can't change the past so I need to be positive for this 2ww that we caught the eggy anyways!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Torres, that would be amazing to not worry about another 'cycle' for 9 x months-woohoo! 

I'm not sure if I o'd yesterday or not, maybe I will today, maybe next week. 

Def TMI, but had the BEST babymaking last night. OH ontop, he was first and 30secs later I joined him. Don't remember the last time that happened. Would be ideal if the eggy was about to release or just had ;) Time shall tell. Will try not to stress about it either way.

Well Snowflakes, 2 x days before O IS perfect timing, I've honestly read about lots of women here getting a BFP following what they had thought was a missed opportunity. One woman recently (I forget who) swears it was 4 x days before O and still caught the eggy. 

Torres, the main thing about temping, is same time after restful period of 3/4hours sleep. However I have read that as long as you aren't awake for a long period of time, and you get back to sleep fast it shouldn't make a massive difference. As for watching temps the main things are lower temps pre O, spike or climb after O and apparently 18 high temps after O tends to indicate pregnancy, clearly I've never gotten there yet.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome Leinzlove!!
> 
> Torres - Hope your daughter feels better soon and hubby's OT calms down a bit. Just keep doing those OPK's!!
> 
> Thanks for the dust One Bump.
> 
> Well girls, I OV'd yesterday and wasn't really expecting it. I have like 15 charts and not on a single one have I ever OV'd on CD14. So we skipped CD13 thinking we'd be safe for my usual CD15 or CD16 OV. Not quite. So I feel like we missed our chance. Praying for a miracle. Can't change the past so I need to be positive for this 2ww that we caught the eggy anyways!!

Wow that is some rise, your hormones look like they are playing ball :)


----------



## OliviaRae

Hi can I join? :) I'm ovulating today so technically starting my tww tomorrow but af is due 21st so I kinda fall in there somewhere! xx


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Go Snowflakes Go.
> 
> :sex::dust::sex::dust::sex::dust:
> 
> Hahahaha, love it! Bump's right snow - jump on it!!!! ;)
> Onebump - I'm going to research how to read charts, just so I can read yours! :) Hopefully your cycles are getting back to normal now and you won't have such long cycles now. Wait.....scratch that....I hope you get pregnant this month and don't have to worry about cycles for at least 9 months!!!!! :happydance:
> Babyhope - I take it your rum message was from Jamaica!? Hope you have an amazing time and conceive your LO there! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - well, hubby isn't annoying anymore, but we still haven't been able to DTD as much as needed, due to his working major OT, and my daughter being sick. :( I haven't even been able to use my OPK (save from today) because I've been so busy and out of the house. The one I used today was a BFN, I'm really hoping I didn't miss it!!!! I'm supposed to O on wednesday, so we'll see. I really think I'm going to take up temping if I don't get my positive this month.
> 
> So....who's going to be the one who gets the BFP train rolling?!!? Let's do this ladies!Click to expand...

Hey ladies! Glad to hear everyone is getting on well, LOTS of BDing everywhere! 
Jamaica was lovely (sitting at Pearson waiting for last leg home). I think I O'ed somewhere between sat/mon. I'm a bit worried as we had a 3 day stretch of no BD, but hit Sun and Mon so hopefully were good. I feel good about it... Or maybe that's just me thinking the timing would have been perfect. If we get prego this cycle, baby will have the middle name Marley :)
So for the sake of counting dpo I'm going to say I Oed Sunday, so I'm 2dpo. Countdown begins! My only fear us that I'm going to be completely gutted if this isn't it for us... Time will tell. 
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Leinzlove

3dpo: No symptoms! I know its to early to feel out. But, both times I was 2ww successful I had cramping at this time.

I hope everyone is doing well. Bring on those :bfp:'s!


----------



## snowflakes120

Leinzlove - Yup, no symptoms yet either. I had some weird dull ache in my ovary yesterday though which is not usual for me. Awe well, not going to look into too much this cycle.

One bump - Sooo surprised by your temp today. Totally thought you were gonna get your temp raise. I am proud of you for not doing OPK's!! I am thinking of not using any next cycle as we will be on vaca in NYC and it will be hard to do them and not drink and where we are gonna be in the afternoon when I need to take them so I just might wing it next cycle!!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Leinzlove - Yup, no symptoms yet either. I had some weird dull ache in my ovary yesterday though which is not usual for me. Awe well, not going to look into too much this cycle.
> 
> One bump - Sooo surprised by your temp today. Totally thought you were gonna get your temp raise. I am proud of you for not doing OPK's!! I am thinking of not using any next cycle as we will be on vaca in NYC and it will be hard to do them and not drink and where we are gonna be in the afternoon when I need to take them so I just might wing it next cycle!!

Must admit, pretty disappointed, but trying to not let it worry me too much. 

Hope you don't need to worry about opks at all next cycle :)


----------



## Torres

Hey. I'm out already this month. Hubby and I didn't DTD anywhere near O. It's just been a rough week with him working so much and my daughter being sick. Blah......
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Sorry it's been a busy month for you guys. 

I'm doing good! Trying to stay as positive as much as possible. My chart is getting me a down a bit as my temps are barely over my coverline and it worries me that my Progesterone isn't going to raise again even with the increased Clomid dose this cycle. I go for bloods next week to find out. But am just going to try to take one day at a time and be hopeful that this is our month.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Torres, that is so tough.

Hopefully next cycle is more promising.

Snowflakes, to me it looks ok, your temps might not rise again till tom or next day. Although I'm no expert.

I woke up to the news OH's friends had a baby boy. The dad didn't even want children till a year ago. I don't begrudge them their own joy, but it made me cry. OH knew though so came and told me and grabbed me for a hug. Sometimes he's pretty special.

I've not felt like :sex: since I knew I hadn't ovulated, think I just felt so useless. I kept trying to remember your advice Torres, but I couldn't motivate myself, felt like there was no hope anyway. So we were about to leave the house for work (bags on shoulders), I said to OH this morning we've not dtd for two days, if I ovulate today I think we'd be out. He said we've still got time if you drop me at work (he doesn't drive). Soooooo we did it, I was so surprised he had such motivation, should've said it sooner and he would've rose to the challenge ;)

Still feel really :cry: about it all. Sorry everyone with PMA. Just struggling to believe it's a possibility. Have been so blech since last AF arrival. Little ups but lots of downs.


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - Yeah! for BDing. Try to keep your head up. I know it's hard - I have a co-worker who's PG and is talking about her pregnancy all day long here at work. It is so hard to hear and is a constant reminder. (She doesn't know of our TTC and our struggles)

Here is your PMA for the day: You have to fight through some bad days to earn the best days of your life. xoxo


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey ladies,
Sorry to hear everyone is having a rough time!

Snow: Hope the progesterone issue fixes itself... It sucks that each cycle is so long, that if there IS something to find and fix, you have to wait a whole month for it! I wish there was a magical vitamin that you could take that would instantly make everything better! 

Onebump: Yay for squeezing another session in! You seem to be well within your 'fertile period', so don't give up yet! And I hear you on the 'wanting' to be happy for people, but deep down in stings :(

Torres: there's no way you could have even caught the edge of your fertile period? Maybe your body is still in need of a break after everything you went through.

AFM - I'm counting down the days... 4dpo today. I'm trying to (not) watch for implantation signs... I don't want to SS! I already promised myself I WOULD NOT test until the day AF is due (20th). And I'm going to stick to it!

Take care girls, chins up - we'll all get our turn! We'll just appreciate it more for all the hard work it's been.... 

xo


----------



## onebumpplease

:flower: babyhopes thanks :)

I hate SS, hope you can avoid it ;) 

If I was in the TWW I would be convinced I had symptoms, just shows you :)


----------



## NoodleSnack

Hi ladies, I spoke too soon, I got my BFP this month. Have met doctor for first appointment to confirm. Happy but also anxious, just waiting for the 12 weeks mark so I know every thing's going to be okay. 

Torre, I'm sorry you didn't get the DTD in this month, hopefully next month will deliver the good news. 

For other ladies in the TWW, fx for you. 

Onbump, just a heads up, we stopped using preseed this month because we just wanted to eliminate the possibility of anything interfering with the sperms, maybe it was just a coincidence, but if you still don't have your BFP this month (which I hope you do), maybe consider stop using it for a month just to see.


----------



## onebumpplease

NoodleSnack said:


> Hi ladies, I spoke too soon, I got my BFP this month. Have met doctor for first appointment to confirm. Happy but also anxious, just waiting for the 12 weeks mark so I know every thing's going to be okay.
> 
> Torre, I'm sorry you didn't get the DTD in this month, hopefully next month will deliver the good news.
> 
> For other ladies in the TWW, fx for you.
> 
> Onbump, just a heads up, we stopped using preseed this month because we just wanted to eliminate the possibility of anything interfering with the sperms, maybe it was just a coincidence, but if you still don't have your BFP this month (which I hope you do), maybe consider stop using it for a month just to see.

I cant believe it.Woohoo. am so excited for u. (On mobile,will reply properly soon)


----------



## onebumpplease

CONGRATULATIONS NOODLESNACK

:happydance: :yellow: :dance: :baby: :wohoo:

I'm going to read back and remind myself of your journey on this thread ;) All BFPs gratefully received as inspiration of hope.

My use of preseed has been here and there this cycle. I think I will have to take your advice for next month though, how can I say no, if it worked for you. :cloud9:


----------



## BabyHopes.

NoodleSnack said:


> Hi ladies, I spoke too soon, I got my BFP this month. Have met doctor for first appointment to confirm. Happy but also anxious, just waiting for the 12 weeks mark so I know every thing's going to be okay.
> 
> Torre, I'm sorry you didn't get the DTD in this month, hopefully next month will deliver the good news.
> 
> For other ladies in the TWW, fx for you.
> 
> Onbump, just a heads up, we stopped using preseed this month because we just wanted to eliminate the possibility of anything interfering with the sperms, maybe it was just a coincidence, but if you still don't have your BFP this month (which I hope you do), maybe consider stop using it for a month just to see.


That is AWESOME news! Congrats!!!!!
H&H 9 months.
xo


----------



## snowflakes120

:happydance: Congrats to you Noodle! Great news! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Torres

Noodle!!!!! So happy for you!!!! I want to wish you the happiest and healthiest 9 months! 
Make sure you keep us posted with your doc appts and everything else! Hopefully you'll be joined by everyone here in the first trimester forum in a few weeks!
Is this your first baby? How long have you been TTC? I know we've talked about all this before, but I'm on my cell phone and really don't want to flip through the pages on here!
Congrats again girl!!!

Alright ladies.....who's next?


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Noodle! Have H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## jes8387

Test day is always exciting and fearful...


----------



## Leinzlove

Jes, is this test day?


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice raise one bump! ;)

Good luck testing Jes?

Not much going on with me. Just trying to keep busy on this Mother's Day. Not any symptoms yet @ 6dpo. :(


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes it feels like you are my personal cheerleader sometimes :) Thank you, I love it.

Lets hope no symptoms=a symptom for you. 6dpo is so early, I find the wait between about then and 14dpo is mammoth. It's no wonder it feels like we've been trying for years, when that week feels like a month easily!

Torres, I won't be next cause I'm waiting to confirm O, so it should be you, then snowflakes, who else is in there??? We need bump buddies for noodlesnacks :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Snowflakes: I haven't had any symptoms either. 7dpo today, and I can't wait for testing. Hope this means our :bfp: is right around the corner!

Onebump: I hope you can confirm O soon! Yay for O! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

oooo hopefully no symptoms=symptom for you too Leinzlove :thumbup:


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Snowflakes it feels like you are my personal cheerleader sometimes :) Thank you, I love it.
> 
> Lets hope no symptoms=a symptom for you. 6dpo is so early, I find the wait between about then and 14dpo is mammoth. It's no wonder it feels like we've been trying for years, when that week feels like a month easily!
> 
> Torres, I won't be next cause I'm waiting to confirm O, so it should be you, then snowflakes, who else is in there??? We need bump buddies for noodlesnacks :)

I'm 6/7 dpo too... Trying to stay calm and not symptom spot. Although I keep looking for implantation pangs 
I'll hold out for testing as long as I can - I spent almost $100 last month on per sticks! My hubby would kill me :). I would LOVE to be your bump buddy!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

BabyHopes: I'm hoping you see :bfp: the first time you test! :) I use IC to satisfy my POAS urges. And I back them up with another type of IC. I save the FRER and Digi's for confirming. It is a lot cheaper, and I test all I want. Seems even crazier that I use even more tests when I get the :bfp:!


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes. said:


> I'm 6/7 dpo too... Trying to stay calm and not symptom spot. Although I keep looking for implantation pangs
> I'll hold out for testing as long as I can - I spent almost $100 last month on per sticks! My hubby would kill me :). I would LOVE to be your bump buddy!!!

Woohoo. One week to go :) The money goes way too fast!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

So my best childhood friend, (who I have lost contact with for about 20 years but have since reconnected)... whose wedding I was at 3 months AFTER mine, just announced her pregnancy :(

I should be happy, and I feel like a shitty friend cause I'm angry. Not that she doesn't deserve it, she's a great person, but it just throws back in my face that there's something wrong with me :(

I don't even have the heart to send her a FB congrats... and my hubby thinks I'm being "a cold hearted b*tch". 

When did I become this person that's so wrapped up in her own miserable life that she can't even be happy for others?

This blows.


----------



## NoodleSnack

BabyHopes. said:


> So my best childhood friend, (who I have lost contact with for about 20 years but have since reconnected)... whose wedding I was at 3 months AFTER mine, just announced her pregnancy :(
> 
> I should be happy, and I feel like a shitty friend cause I'm angry. Not that she doesn't deserve it, she's a great person, but it just throws back in my face that there's something wrong with me :(
> 
> I don't even have the heart to send her a FB congrats... and my hubby thinks I'm being "a cold hearted b*tch".
> 
> When did I become this person that's so wrapped up in her own miserable life that she can't even be happy for others?
> 
> This blows.


Should ask your husband to read this forum sometimes. Sometimes it's hard to see people with something you want so much, especially if you put a lot of effort into it, a few weeks ago I was feeling that way, so don't put yourself down. For social niceties's sake, you have to offer her congratulations, but don't feel bad about how you feel, it's normal. :flower:


PS: I had no symptoms, except for sensitive nipples which I get before AF sometimes, so it could sneak up on you.


----------



## NoodleSnack

Torre: It's our first and we've been TTC for 4 months. I know it's a relatively short period of time, but I was ready to go to a specialist if nothing happened. Just now looking for a midwife but so many things to consider, not sure how to go about it. 

Everyone: Thanks again. :dust: to everyone.


----------



## BabyHopes.

NoodleSnack said:


> Torre: It's our first and we've been TTC for 4 months. I know it's a relatively short period of time, but I was ready to go to a specialist if nothing happened. Just now looking for a midwife but so many things to consider, not sure how to go about it.
> 
> Everyone: Thanks again. :dust: to everyone.

This is our 4th cycle too, and it feels like it's taking forever! I sympathize for the ladies that have been at it for a a year+. Statistically, it should take 4 months - there is only a 25% chance of success, even if everything is timed perfectly. I'm happy being a statistical norm :)

Good luck to you Noodle - take good care of yourself and that bean!


----------



## onebumpplease

Babyhopes, I COMPLETELY understand as do most of the ladies, it means so much to us. You'll come round :) Hope this cycle pans out well for you x :hugs:

I'm on cycle 5, but Dec we didn't time it right at all.

Jan, we might have timed it ok, so I feel that this is more like cycle 3 in timing it properly (even Feb was a close call timing wise). 

I don't think I mentioned it, but I got a letter on Sat from an OB/GYN whom my doc had referred me to, in order to discuss TTC with my under active thyroid. OH called them today for me to make an appointment, but they are going to send one out. I will no doubt need to call back and rearrange, but this is exciting. I'm not due another thyroid test for 2 x weeks to see if my levels are back to norm or not. However even although it is my thyroid he is focussing on, I will be taking a note of my short/long cycles. In the end it is all relevant surely.

My temp dipped today, think I didn't O after all :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

That sucks Babyhopes, its okay to feel miserable. But, just think you could be days away from finding out you're pregnant also. Cycle 4 isn't over yet! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Another shocking low temp for me today. Honestly feel like cr!p 

However Leinzlove I see you are now expecting :happydance: HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, your time here was brief. Woohoo!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry, I've had so many threads to update. I think I was off a day on O. No symptoms really except I was smelling things DH said he couldn't smell. Hope this 2ww brings everyone a :bfp:! :)

Yes, it took 2 cycles after loss to get this one. I hope it sticks!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Leinz.

Oh one bump I'm not sure what to thing huns. Have you ever OV'd this late before?

Baby hopes - I hear ya girl about the feelings. My co-worker is currently PG and it's all I hear about all day. It's a horrible feeling. And huns you don't know if there is anything wrong with you - 4 months is a very short time to be TTC. 

Torres - How ya doing girl? 

AFM, I went for my Progesterone bloods today. FX for a higher level than last cycles and an acceptable number at that! Not really sure what my OBGYN will do next if they aren't up to par again. I might have to start asking about hubby getting tested, me getting a HSG or the recommendation to the RE Specialist as it will be a year of TTC after this cycle.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Congrats Leinz.
> 
> Oh one bump I'm not sure what to thing huns. Have you ever OV'd this late before?
> 
> Baby hopes - I hear ya girl about the feelings. My co-worker is currently PG and it's all I hear about all day. It's a horrible feeling. And huns you don't know if there is anything wrong with you - 4 months is a very short time to be TTC.
> 
> Torres - How ya doing girl?
> 
> AFM, I went for my Progesterone bloods today. FX for a higher level than last cycles and an acceptable number at that! Not really sure what my OBGYN will do next if they aren't up to par again. I might have to start asking about hubby getting tested, me getting a HSG or the recommendation to the RE Specialist as it will be a year of TTC after this cycle.

Snowflakes yup For the first time ever, not my last cycle but the one before was 42 days, O'd on CD 28. Just thought it was a blip though rather than a sign of things to come. BLECH BLECH BLECH!!


----------



## onebumpplease

PS, when do you get your progesterone results?


----------



## snowflakes120

onebumpplease said:


> PS, when do you get your progesterone results?

So you might have a few more days til OV then.

I should get my results tomorrow. FX for >15!!


----------



## onebumpplease

...maybe...

gutted though as the longest before that cycle was 34 days. Now I'm up again. This cycle is also a bit harder to read due to the use of thyroxin, My resting temp this month is def. up 0.2 on last month. Although I've not been 'doing' opks, I did do 2 around a week ago (both negative). If it weren't for them, I'd be trying to convince myself I'm pregnant LOL.

This is a reminder to me how easy it is to 'think' you're pregnant, looking and hoping for tiny wee signs.

Anyway, am waiting on the OB/GYN appointment, he may be able to shed more light on the situation. If I'm lucky it has been my thyroid causing my probs; unreliable cycles, lots of spotting and more importantly no wee sticky bean.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snowflake: I'm sorry its taking that long. I hope this is your month, and you won't need to send DH for testing. :hugs:

Onebump: I hope the Dr. gives you answers. It's time you get your long deserved sticky bean! I hope it happens ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Hi all.

Congrats Leinz! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!

Snow - did you get your results? What were they? Hope that you get your BFP and are able to put all this TTC crap behind you! 

One - Big hugs for you. Hopefully you O in the next few days. Just when we thought your cycle was getting back on track too.... Well hopefully it is and this is just a little wrinkle. Do you know when you go see your OBGYN? Good idea on writing down a list of things to ask him about, sometimes it can be overwhelming and it's easy to forget important questions.

Babyhopes - Big hugs for you too. It really is so hard to see everyone getting their BFPs and to be happy for them. Just put on a smile and congratulate them, and know that you soon will be joining them in sharing the joy of being pregnant. :)

Noodle - How are you doing love?

AFM - well, not much to say. One day I'm thinking "this is nice to have a month off" but then I think "well I'm not really having much of a month off since I'm still thinking about it all the time!" Also my mind is started to play tricks with me and telling me "maybe you O'ed early and didn't miss it". It's impossible, I would have had to O an entire week early. I've also been thinking that maybe I'm not meant to have a second child. Blah...this sucks. Sorry for being a downer. 

So that makes three BFP's on this thread so far right?!?!!? Who's next?!?!?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - You never know! Give it some more time. You had a busy month. Next month you'll make up for it and have tons of BDing!

One bump - Great news about getting the appt to ask all the questions you have. My 1st appt with my new OBGYN - I wrote all these questions down because I had so many. FX for OVing in the next few days!! 

Well girls. Good News for me. My Progesterone levels were 21!!!! I'm ecstatic!!! It's above and beyond what he wants so I'm super happy. I can somewhat rest knowing that the meds are working and doing what they are supposed to. Now I just need to get PG!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Woohoo Snowflakes. That's great news, I now have my fingers crossed for you.

Thanks for the support ladies. I haven't received my appointment yet, and have no idea how long I should expect to wait...But will gear up for questions as soon as I do hear. Although he is seeing me for my thyroid, I'm hoping they will be open to discussing TTC in general. In the end they really should treat the patient and not the disease :)

Torres, I hope you feel better soon. I believe you are destined to have that second child and for it to happen in the next few months. Don't loose hope, sometimes it's all we have. (ps.. I know I have a cheek, but thanks to others I'm feeling much better now.)


----------



## Torres

Thanks ladies!!!

And a big fat WOO HOO for Snow!!!! :wohoo: Happy for you girl. One less thing to worry about! 

When is everyone testing btw?


----------



## Torres

Onebump - hope you didn't take my last post in offence. I know not everyone knows when they will be testing.....sorry.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump - hope you didn't take my last post in offence. I know not everyone knows when they will be testing.....sorry.

:hugs: not at all Torres. That's life :) I do hope that things change though when my thyroid does settle. Will update with testing date as soon as I know ;)

Am really keen to live through all the other BFPs that will be popping up, pretty soon :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm testing Sunday @ 13dpo. FX. Really want to test tomorrow as it's hubby's 30th Birthday and would love to give him a great gift of a BFP but I know it's too early to test and I don't want to be all bummed out all day bc it will most likely be a BFN.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Can't wait for you to test! A BFP would be a fabulous Bday gift for hubby! I hope and pray that this is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Seems like AF is coming early for me this month. At least that means I'll be able to try again sooner! Going on cycle 6. Never thought it would take this long. 

How are you ladies doing? 

Babyhopes and Noodle - we haven't heard from you girls in a little while, everything okay?


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay another try for a BFP :thumbup: Hopefully Torres you will get to be more active at fertile time :)

Also hoping for an update from the others...


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Seems like AF is coming early for me this month. At least that means I'll be able to try again sooner! Going on cycle 6. Never thought it would take this long.
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Babyhopes and Noodle - we haven't heard from you girls in a little while, everything okay?

Hey Torres,
Yup, all is good... just waiting for time to pass! AF is due on Sunday. I'm 10/11 dpo today. I really want to start testing... coundowntopregnancy.com has a graph saying that min 50% of people will have at least a faint positive as of 10 or 11 dpo. I'm pretty good about not getting disheartened with early BFNs, as I know it doesn't mean I'm out! I just see it as extra bonus if a BFP does come that early :)

I had CRAZY dreams last night - doesn't that count as a symptom?? Except that it was about miscarrying... I guess my subconscious was working overtime processing the last CP. It was awful - I was haemorrhaging like something out of horror movie! I woke up freaked out, but I'm trying to see it as a positive (vivid dreams = good sign!).

Glad to hear you're having a short cycle - on to the next one that much sooner!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - how's your temp? Any sign of O? 

Babyhope - I'm excited for you to test! That sounds like a horrible dream, but they say dreams never represent what is real. My grandmother used to always tell me that dreaming of death meant life. Maybe you having that dream represents a bfp! I've heard vivid dreams are a good sign! 

So I wonder what my cycle is going to be like this time. Since I've started paying attention to my cycles (starting in Jan when starting to TTC) they have been irregular. They have been anywhere from 26 to 32 days. I'm most def going to have to buy some OPKs. I have a good feeling about this cycle. It's really the first time I've felt positive about TTC since my CP. Maybe I did need a little time to mentally recover. Even though it was "just" a CP, it was still a loss, and it affected me more than I thought it would. 
Babyhopes and Snow - do you still think about how far along you would be in your pregnancy? (Sorry if this hits a soft spot) This has been a blah week because I would have been entering the second trimester. 

I wonder how noodle is doing with her pregnancy. 

Good night all!


----------



## Leinzlove

Vivid dreams was a sign for me. I can't wait for you to test babyhopes.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Onebump - how's your temp? Any sign of O?
> 
> Babyhope - I'm excited for you to test! That sounds like a horrible dream, but they say dreams never represent what is real. My grandmother used to always tell me that dreaming of death meant life. Maybe you having that dream represents a bfp! I've heard vivid dreams are a good sign!
> 
> So I wonder what my cycle is going to be like this time. Since I've started paying attention to my cycles (starting in Jan when starting to TTC) they have been irregular. They have been anywhere from 26 to 32 days. I'm most def going to have to buy some OPKs. I have a good feeling about this cycle. It's really the first time I've felt positive about TTC since my CP. Maybe I did need a little time to mentally recover. Even though it was "just" a CP, it was still a loss, and it affected me more than I thought it would.
> Babyhopes and Snow - do you still think about how far along you would be in your pregnancy? (Sorry if this hits a soft spot) This has been a blah week because I would have been entering the second trimester.
> 
> I wonder how noodle is doing with her pregnancy.
> 
> Good night all!

Hey Torres,
I do, especially this week, when THREE people I know announced theirs pregnancies - all within a week or 2 or when I would have hit the 3 month safe zone. But, I keep reminding myself that it wasn't 'right' and that my body ultimately did me a favour.

Tested this aft - BFN - I'm going to wait until Sat morning for the next one.

Cheers!


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: Fingers crossed, that it was to early. :) It's hard when others around you are pg in real life. When I got my BFP, it seemed like a FB baby boom. And now they are all showing US pics, gender results, and posting "I'm over half way." So, I know how that feels. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Waaayyyyy to much than I like to admit. My EDD is in exactly 1 month from today. I should have a big baby belly, a nursery done, be almost done with work & a shower. Instead I have a flat empty belly, an barren room, still at work (where I have to look at the other girls growing baby bump - its a constant reminder of something I want and can't have) & no shower in my name. The past few days have been bad days for me. I really am taking this 1 yr of TTC way harder than I thought I would be. I really think we're going to explore hubby getting tested and as long as everything turns out OK then I will see about getting an HSG. 

My chart is looking mighty dismal and no symptoms. I test Sunday to see a BFN and then I will be able to stop taking the Progesterone - let AF come and make another Dr. Appt.

But I really am looking forward to our beach trip next week for the holiday... I'll be able to drink too!! Bring it on!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I just don't know what to say, it must be so heartbreaking. I hope a wee sticky bean joins you soon to help ease the ache, although it will never be forgotten. :hugs:

There is a chance Torres I've O'd, but only a chance, I think I may O over the weekend if not. Ho Hum, time will tell ;) :coffee:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you fall pg with your forever baby soon. :hugs:

Onebump: Bring on O! Happy BD! :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Leinzlove said:


> Babyhopes: Fingers crossed, that it was to early. :) It's hard when others around you are pg in real life. When I got my BFP, it seemed like a FB baby boom. And now they are all showing US pics, gender results, and posting "I'm over half way." So, I know how that feels. :hugs:

So either it's STILL too early (BFN today - 11dpo) or I'm just not preggo :(
Starting to lose faith. I feel like if I was, it would have shown by now.
Although when I look back at my tracking from Feb, I didn't get my BFP until 13dpo, with a BFN on 10dpo. So I'm trying to just stay calm, enjoy my long weekend, and maybe test again on Sunday or Monday. Or just give up early testing, and if AF never comes, then test. I should have bought more ICs after all! If I get with a cycle #5 I'll invest in some more. 

Hope you ladies are having a better day than me.


----------



## onebumpplease

GL Babyhopes, it's def still to early :thumbup:

If you get the chance I've taken out my last AF. I KNOW it's silly, I just think my temps are funny. Although I know there's no chance, I've managed to build about 5% hope. Talking myself back to 0%. Refusing to test as that would be ridiculous.

The reason I did it, was my temps this cycle have been regularly higher than norm. I initially put it down to my new levels of thyroxin. However they went up in under a week, which is super fast. I still believe my never ending cold is to blame for the crazy temps.

You'd think I had NOTHING to do, but I do.

(ps, will put AF back in over the weekend)


----------



## onebumpplease

Well ladies, FF has given me crosshairs, but I'm not convinced as of yet. I feel that my coverline should be higher.

Torres I know you don't really temp, but preO your temps are lower than your postO temps and you know you've O'd according to that change. Your coverline is a way of visualising your sort of average temp pre O, to see those high post O temps. I just think mine should be higher, therefore I need higher temps to signal O.

If I rise a bit more, I'll believe it, otherwise I'm still trying hard!


----------



## BabyHopes.

12 DPO: still negative.
I'm out. I think I'm going to take a break from TTC for a while. 
I have NO IDEA how some ladies do this month after month for years.
I thought it'd get easier, but it's just getting harder with every cycle.
I think it's worse that I had the CP on my FIRST cycle - in my mind, it really was going to be that easy!
And of course hubby is zero support - he thinks I'm crazy.

I hate this :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Babyhopes! But its not 13dpo yet, I'm still hoping that you get your :bfp: and the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for not showing her ugly face. :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry Babyhopes! But its not 13dpo yet, I'm still hoping that you get your :bfp: and the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for not showing her ugly face. :hugs:

No luck - AF this morning.
On to cycle #5. We may go NTNP, as I feel like I'm having a mini mental breakdown.


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes. said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Babyhopes! But its not 13dpo yet, I'm still hoping that you get your :bfp: and the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for not showing her ugly face. :hugs:
> 
> No luck - AF this morning.
> On to cycle #5. We may go NTNP, as I feel like I'm having a mini mental breakdown.Click to expand...

I honestly feel your pain Babyhopes, I'm on another neverending cycle5 and I found my last AF more difficult than any of the others. :hugs: Do what you need to do. There will always be support for you on the boards if you do come around. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes, I stalked your chart :hugs: honey. :cry: I'm hoping there's still hope :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for AF Baby Hopes. I hear ya. I had a mini meltdown this AM with my BFN. Cried to hubby for awhile. Then we did some MAJOR retail therapy. We spent wayyyyy to much money today on things we really don't need. And we went out to eat for some shitty food after too. 

Thanks for the hugs One Bump. xoxo. Not too hopeful at this point. I stalked you too - Like the crosshairs. I might keep BDing if I were you. I've been meaning to tell you for like forever that your Bun-Bun pic always makes me smile. What is his or her name?

Torres - How ya holding up girl? Have you tested yet? Any sx?

We are totally making an Appt for hubby to see the Urologist for the SA and I'm def asking about a HSG at my next Clomid Cyst Check. Time to get aggressive!


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Snowflakes. I'm glad you're on your way back up from your wee meltdown. Sounds like you are getting serious, your eggy will have no choice but to listen and attract that sperm!

Torres..where are you ;) ?

Leinzlove how are you feeling?

My temp dropped. I can't believe Snowflakes I thought I was O'ing the same day as you but here I am STILL waiting to see if it's happened yet. Grrrrrrrr.

I came home to a letter from the Gynaecologist saying I had an appointment for today at 1:15. I am so annoyed. There is a restricted time I can call them though 9am -2pm and with no signal in my school, I can't do it. OH says he'll call for me, hopefully they can do something as I didn't miss the appointment on purpose. :(


----------



## Medea1978

Hi Ladies..sitting at my desk having a hard time concentrating...3dpo and excited and annoyed at the same time to be symptom spotting again....I have absolutely no symptoms right now which is a first, I usually have any and every symptom known to woman..It's gonna be a long 2 weeks..


----------



## onebumpplease

GL Medea. I hate symptom spotting too, but dying to be in the TWW to know that there's a chance.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh no One Bump. I just stalked you. Girl, I really don't know what to think except maybe your Thyriod still isn't regulated properly. And so sorry for crappy timing with the phone appt. That really sucks hun. Will they reschedule you? Talk about giving you last minute notice!

Welcome Medea - I find it hard to not sx spot too! 

Made an appt for hubby. He goes 6/15! So a bit away but we will be busy these next few weeks so it might just fly by. Now I am just waiting for Miss AF to arrive so I can make my appt.


----------



## Leinzlove

Baby Hopes: I'm sorry to hear the :witch: showed her ugly face. I hope this brand new cycle brings you, your BFP! :hugs:

One Bump: Why is AF late? I'm hoping she arrives soon or she has the best reason for staying away. :hugs:

Snow: Any updates? I hope you are getting along very well. :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes, that's great you have one of your appointments sorted, hopefully will be able to your mind at rest.

Leinzlove, it's my wee eggy that's MIA rather than AF. If it was AF I would be super excited at the prospect of an impending + (almost certainly to be dashed ;) )

Anyway, am popping in to bed to read for a bit. 

Am not feeling rock bottom, but I have to admit PMA is dissipating. :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: Please forgive me, I don't know where I lost my head. Now, I remember. Maybe you O'd earlier when you thought you hadn't yet but might have. What CD are you on? I would hope that O arrives before CD21.


----------



## shellyt

Can't believe it, was going to test this morning ( a week early ) was sure this time I was but the when I woke up the :witch: showed herself this morning just as I have a test in my hand!


----------



## onebumpplease

shellyt :hugs: This doesn't get easier. :flower:


----------



## Torres

Hey all.
Sorry I haven't been posting, been kind of introverted the past few days. Luck just doesn't seem to want to be around me right now. I know the following has nothing to do with ttc, but it is effecting my wanting to try.
I rescued a litter of kittens about 5 weeks ago. They were about 3 weeks old. They seemed to be thriving until I realized they had ringworm (fungal infection, not actual worms, for those who don't know). Brought them to the vet, cost me a fortune, got some shampoo to bathe them with. Having to bath 5 kittens everyday for two weeks and keep their shampoo on them for 10 minutes is very time consuming (not to mention I have to wash their bed, cage, anything they touch everyday!) and draining. The ringworm seemed to be going away, until I found new spots on them a few days ago. Then I woke up 2 days ago with a spot on my neck! It's very small and I went and bought cream for it right away, but it really got me down, and it's making me not want to go anywhere or see anyone. I've tried to do the right thing by saving these kitties, but it's costing me a fortune (they go back to the vets tomorrow) and now I've got ringworm! Disgusting! I am unable to cuddle with my daughter out of fear of passing it to her. 
Also, which is way worse, my daughter has been having pee accidents the past few days. She has been fully potty trained for over a year. Her accidents seem to come on fast and she crys out in pain right before she pees. The first thing I though was a UTI, so I brought her to the doctors today (yesterday was a holiday here), and they checked her urine and found protein. Her protein was only 1+ but it was an afternoon pee. My doctor is a great man, but he's not one to sugar coat things. He said that protein in her urine at such a young age is concerning. It could be caused by anything from a kidney infection to hypertension to lupus to worse. He ruled out high blood pressure, and he doesn't believe it's a kidney infection because she only complains of pain right before she pees. He also did an exam on her and she didn't feel any pain when he put pressure on her kidneys. She is going for a renal ultrasound tomorrow morning and they sent her urine off for further testing. I am freaking the f out. Hubby is on afternoons so I had to tell him all of this over the phone on his break. I was hoping he would be his normal self and say "Oh Tara, it's probably nothing, don't worry", but he didn't, he was actually looking for comfort from me. I'm trying not to think about it too much, but it's impossible not to. Earlier my daughter wasn't listening to me at all, so I sent her to timeout - I almost started crying. I thought "what if something is wrong with her? I can't discipline her." Man, I don't even know. 
I keep telling myself that it's going to be fine, it's probably something small or nothing at all, but there is always that little voice "what if, what if?" This isn't our first scare with her either. When she was 2 her neutrophils (a type of white blood cell) were critically low and she had to be hospitalized. We were petrified it was cancer, but they went back up the following day and they sent her home. But now I'm freaking, because they didn't do any tests on her, and I'm starting to worry that maybe it's all related. 

Oh ladies, I'm sorry for pouring this on you, when I know you're all going through your own things, but I needed to get it out. I have to be strong for my family and friends about my daughter, and no one really understands my love and disappointment with the kittens. 
I'm going to try to relax now, although I'm sure I won't sleep much. I just hope they come back with the results fast. I was extremely lucky with getting her appointment so soon though. I called 4 different places and all of them were booking the mid to late June. The 5th place I called had just gotten off the phone with a cancellation for tomorrow morning. 

K, I'll keep you all posted. 

Night all.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh honey, I'm very saddened to hear all that you're dealing with. :hugs: Those kittens and they gave it to you. That is awful! I hope it continues to stay away from your daughter. I've been through medical things with my daughter as she was born with birth defects and has had major surgeries etc. And I do know nothing keeps a mother from worrying. But, it is good, that you took her to the DR. and he can find out whats going on with her. So, he can help her, and you can help her. And as a plus, it may be something small and easily treated. I'll continue to think and pray for you hun. And definitley vent and rant here, I'll look for updates.

As for hubby, he probably didn't know what to think. Being on break and not having time to process the news yet. I'm thinking he'll come home, be supportive and make you feel much better! :hugs:


----------



## mummywannab18

Hiya im 16 dpo today is it ok to test i feel so rough now.. Xx


----------



## shellyt

Aww Torres, sorry to hear all the issues you are having... they say things come in three's so at least there shud be no more!! xx You did a lovely thing rescueing the kittens and I am sure if you think about it you would still do it all over again then leave them in the cold. 

You baby girl sounds like she is in good hands, next time you go to the doctors make sure you tell him all your worries if you feel he hasnt answered them all because it it is horrible to worry so much if you do not have to, and it is his job to put your mind at rest! 

Sometimes Hubby needs as much support so give him time and continue to suppprt each other xx

My thoughts are with you! x

Mummy wannabe - try testing (have you missed your period?)


----------



## mummywannab18

Hiya shellyt, my period change all the time somes times there 22nd then 23rd and so on so shall i test now then leave it 3 days if its a PFN and the try it again. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Mummy: I'm hoping there's no need for you to wait 3 days, to test again. AND YOU SEE YOUR BFP TODAY! :hugs:


----------



## mummywannab18

Aww me too... Im so worried i really want to be so bad i have all the signs xx


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Hey all.
> Sorry I haven't been posting, been kind of introverted the past few days. Luck just doesn't seem to want to be around me right now. I know the following has nothing to do with ttc, but it is effecting my wanting to try.
> I rescued a litter of kittens about 5 weeks ago. They were about 3 weeks old. They seemed to be thriving until I realized they had ringworm (fungal infection, not actual worms, for those who don't know). Brought them to the vet, cost me a fortune, got some shampoo to bathe them with. Having to bath 5 kittens everyday for two weeks and keep their shampoo on them for 10 minutes is very time consuming (not to mention I have to wash their bed, cage, anything they touch everyday!) and draining. The ringworm seemed to be going away, until I found new spots on them a few days ago. Then I woke up 2 days ago with a spot on my neck! It's very small and I went and bought cream for it right away, but it really got me down, and it's making me not want to go anywhere or see anyone. I've tried to do the right thing by saving these kitties, but it's costing me a fortune (they go back to the vets tomorrow) and now I've got ringworm! Disgusting! I am unable to cuddle with my daughter out of fear of passing it to her.
> Also, which is way worse, my daughter has been having pee accidents the past few days. She has been fully potty trained for over a year. Her accidents seem to come on fast and she crys out in pain right before she pees. The first thing I though was a UTI, so I brought her to the doctors today (yesterday was a holiday here), and they checked her urine and found protein. Her protein was only 1+ but it was an afternoon pee. My doctor is a great man, but he's not one to sugar coat things. He said that protein in her urine at such a young age is concerning. It could be caused by anything from a kidney infection to hypertension to lupus to worse. He ruled out high blood pressure, and he doesn't believe it's a kidney infection because she only complains of pain right before she pees. He also did an exam on her and she didn't feel any pain when he put pressure on her kidneys. She is going for a renal ultrasound tomorrow morning and they sent her urine off for further testing. I am freaking the f out. Hubby is on afternoons so I had to tell him all of this over the phone on his break. I was hoping he would be his normal self and say "Oh Tara, it's probably nothing, don't worry", but he didn't, he was actually looking for comfort from me. I'm trying not to think about it too much, but it's impossible not to. Earlier my daughter wasn't listening to me at all, so I sent her to timeout - I almost started crying. I thought "what if something is wrong with her? I can't discipline her." Man, I don't even know.
> I keep telling myself that it's going to be fine, it's probably something small or nothing at all, but there is always that little voice "what if, what if?" This isn't our first scare with her either. When she was 2 her neutrophils (a type of white blood cell) were critically low and she had to be hospitalized. We were petrified it was cancer, but they went back up the following day and they sent her home. But now I'm freaking, because they didn't do any tests on her, and I'm starting to worry that maybe it's all related.
> 
> Oh ladies, I'm sorry for pouring this on you, when I know you're all going through your own things, but I needed to get it out. I have to be strong for my family and friends about my daughter, and no one really understands my love and disappointment with the kittens.
> I'm going to try to relax now, although I'm sure I won't sleep much. I just hope they come back with the results fast. I was extremely lucky with getting her appointment so soon though. I called 4 different places and all of them were booking the mid to late June. The 5th place I called had just gotten off the phone with a cancellation for tomorrow morning.
> 
> K, I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> Night all.

Torres, that's such a heavy weight to bear all by yourself! Don't be shy about venting to us if needed. We're here for you,and wishing everyone well! The pro to all this is that your daughter is so young, they are so resilient! I grew up very sick as well, and still to this day don't really have any concept of the severity of what I went through... I just remember my mom being there for me every step of the way. You're doing the right thing. Try and stay strong, and let hubby know if you need support from HIM - otherwise you might resent always having to be the rock. You guys are a team, and you can do this together!

Best of luck with the appointment today - let us know how it goes. We're all thinking of you.

:hugs: to you and your little one!


----------



## NoodleSnack

Torres said:


> Hey all.
> Sorry I haven't been posting, been kind of introverted the past few days. Luck just doesn't seem to want to be around me right now. I know the following has nothing to do with ttc, but it is effecting my wanting to try.
> I rescued a litter of kittens about 5 weeks ago. They were about 3 weeks old. They seemed to be thriving until I realized they had ringworm (fungal infection, not actual worms, for those who don't know). Brought them to the vet, cost me a fortune, got some shampoo to bathe them with. Having to bath 5 kittens everyday for two weeks and keep their shampoo on them for 10 minutes is very time consuming (not to mention I have to wash their bed, cage, anything they touch everyday!) and draining. The ringworm seemed to be going away, until I found new spots on them a few days ago. Then I woke up 2 days ago with a spot on my neck! It's very small and I went and bought cream for it right away, but it really got me down, and it's making me not want to go anywhere or see anyone. I've tried to do the right thing by saving these kitties, but it's costing me a fortune (they go back to the vets tomorrow) and now I've got ringworm! Disgusting! I am unable to cuddle with my daughter out of fear of passing it to her.
> Also, which is way worse, my daughter has been having pee accidents the past few days. She has been fully potty trained for over a year. Her accidents seem to come on fast and she crys out in pain right before she pees. The first thing I though was a UTI, so I brought her to the doctors today (yesterday was a holiday here), and they checked her urine and found protein. Her protein was only 1+ but it was an afternoon pee. My doctor is a great man, but he's not one to sugar coat things. He said that protein in her urine at such a young age is concerning. It could be caused by anything from a kidney infection to hypertension to lupus to worse. He ruled out high blood pressure, and he doesn't believe it's a kidney infection because she only complains of pain right before she pees. He also did an exam on her and she didn't feel any pain when he put pressure on her kidneys. She is going for a renal ultrasound tomorrow morning and they sent her urine off for further testing. I am freaking the f out. Hubby is on afternoons so I had to tell him all of this over the phone on his break. I was hoping he would be his normal self and say "Oh Tara, it's probably nothing, don't worry", but he didn't, he was actually looking for comfort from me. I'm trying not to think about it too much, but it's impossible not to. Earlier my daughter wasn't listening to me at all, so I sent her to timeout - I almost started crying. I thought "what if something is wrong with her? I can't discipline her." Man, I don't even know.
> I keep telling myself that it's going to be fine, it's probably something small or nothing at all, but there is always that little voice "what if, what if?" This isn't our first scare with her either. When she was 2 her neutrophils (a type of white blood cell) were critically low and she had to be hospitalized. We were petrified it was cancer, but they went back up the following day and they sent her home. But now I'm freaking, because they didn't do any tests on her, and I'm starting to worry that maybe it's all related.
> 
> Oh ladies, I'm sorry for pouring this on you, when I know you're all going through your own things, but I needed to get it out. I have to be strong for my family and friends about my daughter, and no one really understands my love and disappointment with the kittens.
> I'm going to try to relax now, although I'm sure I won't sleep much. I just hope they come back with the results fast. I was extremely lucky with getting her appointment so soon though. I called 4 different places and all of them were booking the mid to late June. The 5th place I called had just gotten off the phone with a cancellation for tomorrow morning.
> 
> K, I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> Night all.

Sorry to hear that, hope they find nothing and it's just a fluke. I can imagine how scary it is to be in your situation, maybe if you talk to your parents if you are close to them, they probably have scary stories of when your were kids which have happy endings. Might keep you optimistic in the meantime. If the cats are taking too much out of you, maybe you can post it on facebook to see if someone would like to take some in. Really wish the best for you.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres :hugs:

How lovely of you to take so much care of those wee innocent kittens. But I agree if they are too much right now, you may be able to find them new homes. AND I don't think you would have changed the way you did things.

I know no matter what I say it won't help you not worry. However know that we're here to listen to anything you want/need to vent about. (I do think all will turn out well though ;) )

:hugs:

GL Mummywanna.


----------



## mummywannab18

Hope you and your girl are ok. And the kits get better. I tested today and i got a bfn so upset got all the signs though stilk xxx


----------



## Torres

Thanks ladies. 
My daughter was amazing during her ultrasound. She's had x-rays before and she totally freaks, so last night we talked about what was going to happen and even watched a kidney ultrasound on youtube (love youtube!). When she woke up this morning, she was excited to go, and she was the perfect little patient during the ultrasound. Because she did so well, hubby and I took her for ice cream (at 10 in the morning, ha!) The technician said the results can take up to a week, but are normally quick. I would love to hear from my Dr. by friday, but I'm not holding my breath. 
Hubby has always been my rock, I knew he was just shocked hearing about everything over the phone. He just wanted to know exactly what the Dr. said. 
I did some major research on the internet last night (I know, sometimes it's the worst thing you can do), and at first was freaking out. Protein in urine can be an indicator of some really nasty stuff. But then, I researched the different things that protein in urine can mean, I realized she doesn't have any symptoms that they were saying. She is an active, normal weight, happy 4 year old. That calmed my nerves a bit. Now I just have to wait to hear from the Dr.

As for the kittens, they are my babies. I would never change saving them, as I know it's not their fault they have ringworm. The vet figures their mom must have had it. They are lovely kittens though, so affectionate and loving. I guess that's to be expected when they've been hand raised by a human since they were about 3 weeks old. 

Okay, enough about me.

Noodle - how's your pregnancy going? Do you have morning sickness? When do you go for your first scan?

So sorry that AF got you babyhope. It's understandable that you want to take a little break and try NTNP. I was kind of forced into a break this month, and although it was nice at times, I think once you've made up your mind that you want to try for a child, it's hard to switch off your brain from all you've learned (when to BD, symptoms, etc). Although since the weather is getting nicer, you may be able to find more things to do to get your mind off of it.

Onebump - any sign of O? What happened when you hubby called the gyno for you? Do you have a new appt set up? 

Snow - big :hugs: Sometimes meltdowns are what we need. They release a lot of stress and built up emotions. And good call on the shopping spree! What is it about spending money that feels so good?! What did you buy?! Did you make your hubby's appt? And what is HSG? When is your next appt?

Leinz - How are you doing girl? When's your first appt? Are you having any symptoms? When is you EDD?

I don't even know what's going on with my cycle. I'm finished AF, so I'll watch out for symptoms of O, but I'm not looking at a calendar or using OPK's this month.


----------



## Torres

Hi and welcome mummy. How many DPO are you? How long have you been TTC? Is this your first? What symptoms are you having?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, I'm glad your wee one wasn't worried or stressed today, that would have helped keep you and your DH calm.

I don't know Torres, FF has given me crosshairs for last Wednesday, but my temps aren't very high. However I did view some charts that ended in pregnancy with similar temps. Not that I expect pregnancy, just that there is a chance I o'd. I have lots of post O symptoms, i.e. bloating, shooting pains/cramps, sensitive/heavy breasts. So time will tell. 

The gyno said they would post an appointment out. They told OH it was a discussion rather than an appointment, so not sure how useful it will truly be.


----------



## mummywannab18

Torres thankyou... Erm im 16 dpo and this omy 3 month trying i have sickness feeling headache ny nipple are starting to get sore really bad cramping sonetimes get a fluttery feeling xxx


----------



## mummywannab18

Also nipple habe whitr little bumbs and have cant dark xx


----------



## Torres

Onebump - they mail you your appointment? Why wouldn't they just call?


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - What a strong little girl you got there. I love the ice cream @ 10am too! Ice crema is my most favorite food in the entire world. I am so sorry for all the stress you are currently going though. I will send some prayers and good thoughts your way. And thank you so very much for rescuing the kitties - there are so many animals out there that need loving homes. Animals are very close to my heart and i love a good rescue story. A HSG is where they put a dye in you to see if you have any blocked tubes and it clears them out - there is a high rate of pregnancy after the procedure. My mom and friend both got it done and got PG that same month. As soon as AF comes, I can make my appt - prolly will be Fri or Tuesday as the office is closed on Mon for the US holiday. 

One Bump - Hooray for new appt! Also, thats good that you are having some 2ww sx. ;)

Welcome Mummy!

Not much going on with me. Made hubby's appt to see the Urologist on 6/15. So in a few weeks! Looks like this is just a consult and then they will refer him to a lab to do the Sperm Analysis another day. I'm currently just waiting on good old AF. Major temp drop today so that means she should be here today or 1st thing in the AM, I suppose.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres I know, I am so frustrated. No doubt a letter will arrive the day of/before appointment and I need to organise time with school.

Snowflakes thanks for the vote of confidence in my TWW. :hugs:
There are things in the offing for you aren't there? That is exciting. A strong BFP is not far off for you.


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I'm glad the testing is done, and that the results will be in within a week. I'm glad that your research didn't scare you, and helped ease your worry. Maybe its just some kind of infection that can be treated with antibotics. Ice Cream at 10am, sounds like me! :) I also think its really sweet of you, with the kittens. There are so many pets that get put down everyday.

One Bump: I hope you O'd and somehow missed it. Reqardless, lets this 2ww be the one. I wish you felt like you could be more optomistic. :hugs:

Snow: I'm sorry to hear temp dropped and the :witch: is going to show her ugly face. I'm glad though that you are getting closer to holding your sticky baby forever! :hugs:

Mummy: I hate hearing that! I'm still holding out hope you'll see your BFP! :hugs:

To answer Torres questions: I'm doing fine. No MS yet, really tired and sore. I'm due January 26. I haven't set up my Dr. appt. yet, mainly because I'm early and Dr. won't see me until 8 weeks or so.


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - Your chart is looking a bit more sense now. It does look like you OV'd and on 5/6 dpo either had an extra estrogen surge, Implantation dip or you slept with your mouth open for the low temps on those 2 days. And you said you had your TWW sx. Did you BD around the time FF put for OV?

Torres - Sending good thoughts to you and your family. Hope all is going well. Has AF arrived for you yet? I know we OV'd around the same time...

Leinz - Glad you feeling fairly well but tired!

Mummy - Hope you get taht BFP soon! 

Baby Hopes - Hey girl! What's going on with you?

So AF arrived 1st thing this AM. OBGYN squeezed me into an Appt this morning. I am back and am extremely happy that I will be having my HSG next week and an Ultrasound the following week to check my Follicles and my Ute. Good things ahead!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> One bump - Your chart is looking a bit more sense now. It does look like you OV'd and on 5/6 dpo either had an extra estrogen surge, Implantation dip or you slept with your mouth open for the low temps on those 2 days. And you said you had your TWW sx. Did you BD around the time FF put for OV?
> 
> Torres - Sending good thoughts to you and your family. Hope all is going well. Has AF arrived for you yet? I know we OV'd around the same time...
> 
> Leinz - Glad you feeling fairly well but tired!
> 
> Mummy - Hope you get taht BFP soon!
> 
> Baby Hopes - Hey girl! What's going on with you?
> 
> So AF arrived 1st thing this AM. OBGYN squeezed me into an Appt this morning. I am back and am extremely happy that I will be having my HSG next week and an Ultrasound the following week to check my Follicles and my Ute. Good things ahead!

Snowflakes that's great news :) Oh I can't wait to see how this cycle proceeds for you. 

Thanks Leinzlove. I'm starting to feel more positive. I think part of it is down to my underactive thyroid, it can cause depression - luckily I've not been that bad recently. 

Looking forward to hearing how you get on at the docs, hopefully it will come round soon enough. :thumbup:

Torres :hugs: honey. Hope you, DD and DH are doing well.

EDIT: I BDed on the day FF says I o'd and two days before. So possible, but not maximum opportunities.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> One bump - Your chart is looking a bit more sense now. It does look like you OV'd and on 5/6 dpo either had an extra estrogen surge, Implantation dip or you slept with your mouth open for the low temps on those 2 days. And you said you had your TWW sx. Did you BD around the time FF put for OV?
> 
> Torres - Sending good thoughts to you and your family. Hope all is going well. Has AF arrived for you yet? I know we OV'd around the same time...
> 
> Leinz - Glad you feeling fairly well but tired!
> 
> Mummy - Hope you get taht BFP soon!
> 
> Baby Hopes - Hey girl! What's going on with you?
> 
> So AF arrived 1st thing this AM. OBGYN squeezed me into an Appt this morning. I am back and am extremely happy that I will be having my HSG next week and an Ultrasound the following week to check my Follicles and my Ute. Good things ahead!

Hey Snow, I'm still here... stalking away.
I'm still feeling pretty crappy and didn't want to bring everyone down.
My disappointments feel petty with all you ladies are going through!

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face. :hugs:

Onebump: I'm sorry to hear of your depression! I wish you knew what was going on! 

I wish you'd all get those sticky beans already! Praying you all get June BFPS if you're out for may.

AFM: I'm experiencing MS for the first time in my life. I'm hoping it means this bean is going to stick.


----------



## mummywannab18

Sorry i been a couple of days i hopes this lovely weather is making you smile wanted to say thankyou for all the love comments

I need a another answer to sorry. But last night i started to spot but what i least thought was spotting.. I kinda got really excited but then really upset because maybr its my peripd starting howevet im gping to keep on hoping. Hope your all have a lovely lovely days and just keep smiling lots of love xx


----------



## Torres

Snow - great news!!!! Like onebump said, I can't wait to see how this cycle turns out for you!!! FX'ed!!!!

Onebump - By the sounds of it, you most def had a good supply of :spermy: around O. When does FF say you O'ed then? How many DPO would you be now?

Babyhopes - :hugs: You're not bringing us down at all love. We're here for you, to help lift up your spirits when you're feeling down! Venting out your frustrations or crappy mood and then getting encouragement back is good for you soul! So vent woman! :)

Leinzlove - Sorry about the morning sickness. It sucks doesn't it?! I had all day sickness with my daughter. Just make sure to keep some crackers with you at all times (and on your night table!), and don't let yourself get too hungry, it makes it worse!

Mummywanna - Did AF show up?

AFM - well I haven't heard anything from the Dr. about my daughter. I was really hoping I would hear something before the weekend, but I knew it was wishing thinking. Hopefully I'll hear on Monday.
As for the kittens, I brought them for a re-check on Thursday, and there has been MUCH improvement. They still have some ringworm spores, but the vet figures with another week of baths it should all be gone. It's going to be so hard for me to get rid of them, they have been like my kids. I still have at least 2 weeks with them so I'll just have to enjoy it! As for my ringworm, it's almost gone. I was "lucky" because I knew to look out for it so I caught it right away, and only ended up with two small spots (knock on wood!).

And for our TTC, well hubby and I had a great BDing session the other day, and it kind of renewed my faith, ha! I hate looking at BDing as a thing that HAS to be done, you know? The other day was so unplanned and spontaneous, and it made me remember what fun BDing is like! And hubby really has baby fever right now so he actually asked me when my fertile days are this month! I know I said I wasn't going to even look at a calendar, but.......:blush: . So I should be O'ing next weekend, so looks like I'm officially back to really trying and not just being blasé about it.

Hopefully this excitement lasts, I hate the rollar coaster of emotions that comes along with TTC!

Wow, I really have been writing novels on here lately eh? Sorry ladies!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres it's so good to hear from you. Keeping my fingers crossed for the docs on Monday.

FF had said I O'd around 10 days ago, however they took my crosshairs away. I didn't believe I had O'd anyway. I'm really sad. I'm not keeping PMA at all. So convinced this isn't going to happen. This ridiculous cycle has not helped tbh. I should be gearing up for a 2nd chance, but still waiting on the first. :cry:

I did get an appointment to have a discussions with an ob/gyn. However my OH was warned on the phone it is not an appointment rather a discussion. So who knows how much use it will actually be :(


----------



## Torres

Onebump - They actually warned your hubby that it wasn't an appointment?! I'm kind of confused, what's the diff from a discussion to an appointment? Are you able to find a new OBGYN, I don't think I like this one, ha! I'm also completely dumbfounded that they won't call you about your appointment, oh sorry, discussion. They must get loads of missed appointments. 

How's everyone else doing?!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Torres. I know. I think it's the receptionist rather than him. However I will see at the appointment if they are peas in a pod (i.e. discussion. I think they are reminding me that I won't get any tests). 

I had a blazing positive opk this morning. Wonder if it means I will O this cycle...Have taken a note of all my cycles to take to ob/gyn.

I will also print off the few cycles I've temped, I just need to spin it in relation to my thyroid.

How are you Torres? Any news from the doc?


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I'm hoping you heard good news about your DD! I'm very excited that you are back TTC. I hope that you and DH can keep it fun and exciting. AND ALSO that you make a baby this month! :) I got a little crazy with mine with a trip to the BD store. Haha! 

Onebump: I hope you O'd 10 days ago... I'm hoping you see a BFP! And why would FF take it away? I'm glad you are talking with a Dr. even if its just a discussion, and it gets you one step closer! Many thoughts and prayers that you'll be holding your forever baby, soon. :hugs:

AFM: Nights are so uncomfortable. MS mainly in late evening for some reason, even if I ate. Still worried, but getting closer to early scan. I turned five weeks on Saturday, took clearblue with conception indicator and got 3+. I'm relieved to know that up until this point, my hormone levels are progressing as they should.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

Leinz - Hooray for MS - means a nice and healthy baby is growing!

One Bump - Awesome for ++ OPK's. I am so happy for you! And I hope that the "discussion" turns out to be a good idea of what is next for you guys.

Torres - Hubby and I had some nice unplanned BD session on vaca too. It was nice for it not to feel like it was kinda a chore that had to be done but as fun and spontaneous again. 

AFM, we had a nice vaca away with friends. I am nice and relaxed now. HSG is this Friday. I am scared that it's going to hurt pretty bad. Oh well. I have to do it!


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove, I am so glad everything is going as it should.

Snowflakes, how good you had a nice vacation. Just what you need. Hopefully your HSG won't be too sore. I am so keen to see how it all turns out. The pain will be so worth it, if it clears the tubes ready for a sticky bean xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: So nice to hear you had a nice vacation. I hope the HSG isn't to bad, and that you fall pg straight away! I'm also hoping you have more of the fun kind of BD. :hugs:

Onebump: How are you doing? Getting deep in the 2ww? Have you tested? When is your appointment or discussion? :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove, I don't even think I've ovulated yet. Feel like I'm going out of my mind! Although I did test this morning JUST in case, but a Bfn as expected plus a +opk. My appointment is Tue, hope he is helpful x


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: I'm sorry to hear that! Do you think you could be O'ing now with that positive OPK? I really hope you learn a lot on Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - Sorry for OV being elusive! You sure are getting a good surge though with a 3 day notice so far so hopefully today is the day.

How ya doing Torres?

Leinz - Any MS yet?

Not much going on with me. Took my last Clomid last night and I sure am moody today! We haven't started BDing yet as it will just washed away tomorrow at the test. Getting a bit scared and a bit excited about it so I guess I'm pretty anxious about it. I'm gonna start my OPK's on Saturday and BD if I feel up to it.


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies!

Snow - Thinking of you girl! Hope all goes well tomorrow and it isn't too painful. Just know that any pain will be worth it! Make sure you let us know how it went asap!

Bump - I really hope you get answers on Tuesday! What CD are you on? 

Babyhope - How are you? You've been so quiet!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Yay for clomid. And it being time to start watching for O. I hope June is your month! :hugs:

Just a few MS spells in the evening for me.


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!!!! One bump!!! OV!!!!! Hooray girl!!!

Torres - Glad you are back and in good spirits!! 

Yea Baby Hopes - Where are you!!

Leinz- Hooray for MS!! 

HSG today at 2. It's gonna be a long morning til the appt.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hi: Torres :hi: Hope DD is doing well :flower:

Snowflakes hope the hsg is not too bad and it's the kick you need to make a baby :D

Aw leinzlove, MS is at least a good sign.

I know I might have O'd but tbh I had a few drinks last night and I've read a lot that alcohol affects your temps, so not getting excited till we are three days down the road... I really hope so though. :baby:


----------



## onebumpplease

I haven't heard it, but I turned the car over and caught the last lyrics of the new Ed Sheeran song to hear the lyrics:

'You're just a small bump unborn just four months then torn from life.
Maybe you were needed up there but were still unaware of why'

I looked up the lyrics and they are beautiful, apparently he was inspired to write it when a friend lost their child.

I want to listen to the whole thing, but I'm touched by the lyrics. I sometimes find music helps me, so thought I would share. Not that I have had to go through this, but I know a few of us have. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

One bump: I've also heard that song, it is beautiful! :hugs: And I hope HOPE hope HOPE you are about to see your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies!

Onebump - Fx'ed you O'ed!!! Did you have any O symptoms at all?! 

Snow - Hope everything went well love. How are you feeling?!

Leinz - How many weeks are you now?! I know I've asked you about 3000 times, but when is your first appt?

Babyhope - How are you doing chica?! I know you've been down, but we're here for you.

Noodle - Do you read this thread still? You're in my thoughts, and I would like to know how you're doing!

AFM - I'm happy to say that my daughter is fine! The cultures came back and everything was negative. I'm not sure about the ultrasound yet, but my Dr. said that if the cultures are fine then there is nothing to worry about! He said sometimes the dipsticks are ultra sensitive, but it's always better to be safe than sorry! 
We're going camping at a local campground tomorrow with some friends and their little ones, should be a fun time. I should be gearing up to O soon, so hopefully there is lots of BDing in the near future!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Yay for approaching O! :) I see that you aren' t using tickers this month. I never did with O or testing because I never O'd on a set CD. I was Oing between CD16-20 and then after MC it was CD21. It was just to much to keep up with. Have a wonderful time camping! :) 

I'm so happy to hear that things are going perfect with your daughter. I've been through 4 major surgeries with DD. So, I definitley know the approach and how scary it is when you don't know how testing will play out. My daughter was born with Pierre Robin Sequence, a group of three birth defects. Everything is good now except that she sees a therapist twice a month for speech. (She was born without a palate.) And recently had palate repair in March. So now we are working on Dah, bah, pah, tah... All the sounds that you have to close your palate to say.

AFM: I'll be 6 weeks in a few hours. I actually have a ticker but I prefer not to show it in TTC forums. My first appt. is on June 19. I'll be 8w3d.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Onebump - Fx'ed you O'ed!!! Did you have any O symptoms at all?!
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm happy to say that my daughter is fine! The cultures came back and everything was negative. I'm not sure about the ultrasound yet, but my Dr. said that if the cultures are fine then there is nothing to worry about! He said sometimes the dipsticks are ultra sensitive, but it's always better to be safe than sorry!
> We're going camping at a local campground tomorrow with some friends and their little ones, should be a fun time. I should be gearing up to O soon, so hopefully there is lots of BDing in the near future!

:happydance::happydance: for your DD That is great news.

As for me...I've had O type pains for 3-4 weeks, so who knows... I'm bloated, but again have been for 3 weeks. Have sore breasts today, so that's new. I just keep thinking hopefully I'll have a sympathetic dr on Tue!



Leinzlove said:


> AFM: I'll be 6 weeks in a few hours. I actually have a ticker but I prefer not to show it in TTC forums. My first appt. is on June 19. I'll be 8w3d.

Although I personally wouldn't mind a ticker, I think that is very thoughtful of you :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: Please update on Tuesday. I stalked your chart and it looks like you might've O'd on CD22 or even CD23... But that isn't possible as AF hasn't arrived. Unless you are pregnant, and I assume you've tested. The OPK's make no sense at all either.

Your March chart looks lovely... I most certaintly think its possible for you to have kids on your own, with a chart like this.

I would definitley take a copy of your chart to the Dr. It will give him a better idea of whats going on. I'd also keep temping and see if you are about to O, and just had a cycle where you didn't. (Which it's normal for most women to have 2 cycles without O, a year.)

Oh, hun! I hope the Dr. has answers, so you can get pg FAST!


----------



## onebumpplease

I did a pregnancy test around 4 days ago and BFN as expected, thought I should check. If my temp stays up tomorrow I think I may have O'd on Thu (30th)...if not :cry: just feel useless.

I have had minor lower back pains today, which def. could suggest I've O'd. I don't mind now, but I need to move forward somehow, whether waiting to test/AF or getting a new cycle started.


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope either way limbo ends soon! Thats a lot of days to wait. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Either way, not long till Tuesday's appointment yet.

Snowflakes, would love to know how you felt your HSG went. I hope you didn't suffer too much :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

No, I'm glad Tuesday is almost here. :)


----------



## Torres

Hi all.

Snow - Worried about you babe, everything okay?

Onebump - only two more sleeps! Can't wait to hear how your appt goes. Like you said, hope you have an understanding doctor. If for some reason, he won't answer the questions you have, because it's a "discussion, no appt", then ask him how you can get an appt to get answers! Make your concerns known.

Leinz - This is your second pregnancy right? Is it any different from your first so far?


----------



## Leinzlove

This is my third pregnancy hun. They've all been different.

My first I had no MS at all. Cramping, frequent urination, sore boobs all starting within the 2ww.

My second ended in a MMC in March at 9w3d. In the 2ww I felt like I was coming down with something. Then the symptoms took longer to get here. Like my boobs weren't sore until 6 weeks. I had vivid dreams, frequent urination. 

This is my third. I had no symptoms in the 2ww, except for 8dpo I kept smelling things that weren't there. I have sore boobs which started week 4, frequent urination, vivid dreams, heighten sense of smell, fatique. I also have MS that occurs mainly in the evenings or if I don't eat frequently. I've never had MS before this.

They all have been sooooo different.


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm here girls. Everything is good. 

Leinz - I have heard that each PG is different!

Torres - Thinking you might be OVing soon??

One bump - Oh tomorrow is the big day for you! I really hope you get some answers! About to go and chart stalk you! I like that raise today girl!

AFM, the HSG hurt a bit more than I thought it would. Friday after the procedure, I just laid low around the house. We ordered take out from our fav asian restaurant here in town. I was a bit crampy and nauseous after. Saturday, I woke up a new woman and felt great. All in all good report though, Ute is normal (not reverse or tilted) and my tubes aren't blocked. 

I get my Ultrasound tomorrow to check out my Follicles and my Ute. So I am excited about that. It will give me a better idea of when I will OV. But really wishing it was today instead...

Which I think I am going to OV soon. Like tomorrow or Wed. My OPK was getting a good line yesterday but no smiley face on the digital. I test again today at 2. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

One bump: Yay for tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Apologies to anyone who reads my journal, but here is my account of docs today:

Well I had my appointment with the gyno today. He was SO nice and listened to everything I had to say, he asked me questions and then he asked OH some questions about his health too.

He then asked when we stopped using the pill, I said last April. So he said that we can now move forward and do some testing!! I can't believe it. My GP said now way. Foquita, I had thought I would have to be much more assertive like you said, but he was on top of it all. He took blood and is testing me for PCOS, blood count, HCG (just incase) and I can't remember others. He is booking me in for an HSG, but said there is a waiting list, so prob. won't be before July and then consider getting OH SA done.

WOW!!!! I am so shocked, but excited. IF all tests came back normal I would consider asking him to wait 6 months before using any medication, further treatments. However at least if anything shows up, we will be able to look at treating it. I CAN'T quite believe it.

It also turns out the dose of thyroxin I'm on, is a bit much so will need to speak to GP about that, but he made suggestions. I am excited, who would have thought 'infertility' could cause excitement in me!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh my One Bump! That is wonderful news! I am so happy for you! Sounds like you got a good OBGYN there! I know what it feels like to have a plan in place and know that you are getting treatment to help. It just lifts a huge burden off your shoulders and you can't help but feel good about things and bring a new sense of excitement! 

T-2 hours til my U/S... ;)


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh my One Bump! That is wonderful news! I am so happy for you! Sounds like you got a good OBGYN there! I know what it feels like to have a plan in place and know that you are getting treatment to help. It just lifts a huge burden off your shoulders and you can't help but feel good about things and bring a new sense of excitement!
> 
> T-2 hours til my U/S... ;)

Thanks, I'm already nervous about the HSG though. LOL, I don't have a high threshold. Hoping for some pretty follicles there Snowflakes. 

I am totally ignorant, what is 'UTE'?


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Wonderful!!!! So so so thrilled that you got an understanding and kind OBGYN!!!! When do you get your test results back?

Snow - Can't wait to hear about your u/s!

Babyhopes - Where are you girl? You okay?

AFM - Things have been a bit crazy the past few days. Hubby and I are considering moving back to Barcelona. Because of this uncertainty, I am now questioning TTC. Life is so messed up some times.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump - Wonderful!!!! So so so thrilled that you got an understanding and kind OBGYN!!!! When do you get your test results back?
> 
> Snow - Can't wait to hear about your u/s!
> 
> Babyhopes - Where are you girl? You okay?
> 
> AFM - Things have been a bit crazy the past few days. Hubby and I are considering moving back to Barcelona. Because of this uncertainty, I am now questioning TTC. Life is so messed up some times.

Wow Torres. Tell me more, when did you live in Barcelona or is that where you are from? As long as it is the right thing for your family. :) A wee one wouldn't be long in coming I'm sure. 

I know I'm missing a few of the ladies :( Noodlesnack, babyhopes???


----------



## onebumpplease

p.s. 3 x weeks for test results... not particularly stressed about the length of time, considering the doc told me I'd have to wait till April 2013 before getting any, I'm 10ish months ahead of schedule ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow Torres! Spain! I wanna come and visit! That is a very hard decision about moving but I am sure you will make the right decision that is best for y'all.

One Bump - Ute is Uterus. Ha! I just kinda abbreviated it! I took 4 Ibuprofen's 1 hour before the procedure. I would do the same if I were you. I am sure it helped some. I am a wuss when it comes to pain as well. So don't base yourself off my experience - there are lots of girls that I read about that they said it didn't hurt!! 

Yea Baby Hopes - where ya gone to?

+++++ OPK for me!!! ;)


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh wow Torres! Spain! I wanna come and visit! That is a very hard decision about moving but I am sure you will make the right decision that is best for y'all.
> 
> One Bump - Ute is Uterus. Ha! I just kinda abbreviated it! I took 4 Ibuprofen's 1 hour before the procedure. I would do the same if I were you. I am sure it helped some. I am a wuss when it comes to pain as well. So don't base yourself off my experience - there are lots of girls that I read about that they said it didn't hurt!!
> 
> Yea Baby Hopes - where ya gone to?
> 
> +++++ OPK for me!!! ;)


I'm still here - stalking away.
It's been a touch couple weeks for me - work is piling up (marking, end of classes, reports, end of year functions...), and I'm trying to train for bike races/runs at the same tie. I haven't had an evening home in forever. 

I'm trying to loosen my rein's on TTC, and not let it dominate so much of my life. I think the stress is getting to me, and it's starting to affect DH and I's relationship. So I'm just trying to 'casual observe'. I think I O'ed on Sunday or Monday, so I'd be 2-3dpo today. Hopefully Sunday, cause we only DTD on the Tues/Thurs/Sat leading up to it. Monday was probably too late to catch the egg. DH sat me down for a 'I dislike Baby-Making Sex' talk.... I guess it's too structured for him and is weighing him down. We've been bickering a lot, which I'm going to attribute to stress at this point, but it's tough, some days I don't feel like he's 100% on board. And if he isn't, I automatically assume it's cause there's a problem.

So here I go again, over thinking everything.
I guess I just thought it'd be so much easier than this...
But at the same time, part of me is now actually nervous about seeing that BFP. (Right now anyway, I'm sure I'll feel differently at 12dpo). Hopefully it's just a phase that will settle. I'm looking forward to summer - being able to focus on just him and I and sort out SMEP that works for us both.

But in the meantime, we're doing the best we can.

Sorry for the novella, hope you ladies are doing well.

Torres - Are you excited about the Spain idea? It sounds awesome to me! Do you have family/history there? And how are those crazy kitties? Are you going to keep them all or have them adopted out?

Snow - It'll be a long wait for the results, but at least knowing it's done and things are 'in progress' must offer you some tranquility. Fingers crossed everything looks great!

OneBump - that's AWESOME that your OB is so receptive and willing to work for you. I hope eerything comes out fine and you conceive naturally of course, but it's good to know there is someone on your side fighting for you. 

Alrighty - I'm off to work (yawn). I don't know why I bother - the kids are SO checked out they're not learning anything anyway! I feel like a glorified day care provider :)

Take care ladies, and sorry for being so invisible!


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe! So happy to hear from you Baby Hopes!

Torres - Any more decisions made on Spain?

One Bump - Do you think you are going to test early at all? Any sx's?

I OV'd yesterday - I am officially in the 2ww.

I had my U/S. It turned out well. I had 1-26mm & 1-18mm Follicles both on my right. The 26mm is a bit big from what I read and that it will hard for sperm to penetrate for conception to take place but then I read that it ok. IDK. So I am hoping that I OV'd that egg and the other one or just the 18mm - because that one is perfect. Basically I just hope that i get a BFP.

Anyways, I went ahead and made my appt with the Fertility Specialist - the soonest they could get me in was July 23rd - so I have little bit of waiting. I want a BFP before the appt so I won't have to go. It was a hard pill to swallow making the appt because going to the RE means that I def have something seriously wrong with me...


----------



## onebumpplease

:hi: babyhopes!! and all :)

I understand where you are coming from babyhopes. I think I will have to find a way of distancing myself from the process if this continues. I am in a mediocre place right now, thanks to knowing I'm being tested. I can't believe how much I want this!!



snowflakes120 said:


> Awe! So happy to hear from you Baby Hopes!
> 
> Torres - Any more decisions made on Spain?
> 
> One Bump - Do you think you are going to test early at all? Any sx's?
> 
> I OV'd yesterday - I am officially in the 2ww.
> 
> I had my U/S. It turned out well. I had 1-26mm & 1-18mm Follicles both on my right. The 26mm is a bit big from what I read and that it will hard for sperm to penetrate for conception to take place but then I read that it ok. IDK. So I am hoping that I OV'd that egg and the other one or just the 18mm - because that one is perfect. Basically I just hope that i get a BFP.
> 
> Anyways, I went ahead and made my appt with the Fertility Specialist - the soonest they could get me in was July 23rd - so I have little bit of waiting. I want a BFP before the appt so I won't have to go. It was a hard pill to swallow making the appt because going to the RE means that I def have something seriously wrong with me...

Really hope you get that BFP before your appointment :thumbup:

I probably won't test early, although I'm not promising anything. I'm just not 100% convinced about O, therefore whether I have even O'd. Still how long can I live in no man's land without peeing on something!


----------



## BabyHopes.

So I did the math finally (I've been trying not to micromanage so much) and it looks like 14dpo for me is going to be fathers day! I wonder what the chances are that I get a 13dpo BFP to be able to share with happy on Father's Day. That would be lovely.. but crushing if it doesn't happen. I feel like every cycle I'm not going to get my hopes up, but there's always something... Like there was the ovulating in Jamaica - I wanted SO badly to get pregnant there, but alas, no Jamaican baby and I was gutted... and now this. If I start to actually see it happening, it'll really mess me up if it doesn't go that way.

I hate the head games... I wish I could be one of the people who just 'try' but stay totally relaxed, not revolving their lives around their cycles. Maybe after a few more months of disappointments I'll stop obsessing and just roll with it. Or, I'll obsess even more. I just wish I had some sort of direction! I feel like with the CP on the first try I either "lost my chance", or that I screwed something up and now can't conceive. I never went to the dr after it happened cause it was so early, and TBH, what were they going to be able to do??? But now I worry that there may be some sort of lasting damage that's making it harder now? I guess I just thought it'd be easier... since it was so easy on cycle 1.

Argh... thank goodness it's Friday, and a PD day at that! So it'll be a VERY long day locked in my classroom writing report card comments. Ugh. I'll have to turn my computer off to prevent hours of wasted wanderings through TTC sites :)

Have a great weekend everyone - TGIF!


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes. said:


> So I did the math finally (I've been trying not to micromanage so much) and it looks like 14dpo for me is going to be fathers day! I wonder what the chances are that I get a 13dpo BFP to be able to share with happy on Father's Day. That would be lovely.. but crushing if it doesn't happen. I feel like every cycle I'm not going to get my hopes up, but there's always something... Like there was the ovulating in Jamaica - I wanted SO badly to get pregnant there, but alas, no Jamaican baby and I was gutted... and now this. If I start to actually see it happening, it'll really mess me up if it doesn't go that way.
> 
> I hate the head games... I wish I could be one of the people who just 'try' but stay totally relaxed, not revolving their lives around their cycles. Maybe after a few more months of disappointments I'll stop obsessing and just roll with it. Or, I'll obsess even more. I just wish I had some sort of direction! I feel like with the CP on the first try I either "lost my chance", or that I screwed something up and now can't conceive. I never went to the dr after it happened cause it was so early, and TBH, what were they going to be able to do??? But now I worry that there may be some sort of lasting damage that's making it harder now? I guess I just thought it'd be easier... since it was so easy on cycle 1.
> 
> Argh... thank goodness it's Friday, and a PD day at that! So it'll be a VERY long day locked in my classroom writing report card comments. Ugh. I'll have to turn my computer off to prevent hours of wasted wanderings through TTC sites :)
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone - TGIF!

:hugs: babyhopes, I know how you feel. Hope you finished those report cards, mine were due in last Fri I think it was. So glad it's behind me for another wee bit :) 

Have a lovely weekend all x


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies.
Where is everyone?!
Snow - when is your test date?
Onebump - How many DPO are you? You did O right?
Babyhope - Hope you're all finished with your report cards. That would be so amazing to get your BFP just in time for father's day! Fx'ed

AFM - We didn't try this month. I don't know what is up with me, I knew when I was going to O, and I avoided BDing. Maybe my mind just needed another month off.
Moving to Barcelona is still up in the air, but it's looking like less of an option by the day. With the news of Spain's bailout, and the prediction that the economy is only going to get worse this year - job prospects look bleak. As for why we would move there - my husband is from Barcelona. We met there, and lived there for 4 years before moving to Canada. 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Hey ladies.
> Where is everyone?!
> Snow - when is your test date?
> Onebump - How many DPO are you? You did O right?
> Babyhope - Hope you're all finished with your report cards. That would be so amazing to get your BFP just in time for father's day! Fx'ed
> 
> AFM - We didn't try this month. I don't know what is up with me, I knew when I was going to O, and I avoided BDing. Maybe my mind just needed another month off.
> Moving to Barcelona is still up in the air, but it's looking like less of an option by the day. With the news of Spain's bailout, and the prediction that the economy is only going to get worse this year - job prospects look bleak. As for why we would move there - my husband is from Barcelona. We met there, and lived there for 4 years before moving to Canada.
> Hope everyone has a good day.

Uch that's a shame Torres. I spent 2 hours in Barcelona; loved it. Would love to spend a little more time there. Did you like it Torres? What are the big 'lifestyle' differences between Barcelona and Canada? I REALLY want to visit Canada, maybe I will get the chance one day.

Hope DD is doing well :)

I may or may not have O'd Torres, if FF is correct I'm 11dpo today. I have typical post O symptoms, so think I probably have, but not sure of when exactly. We did BD mostly every 2nd day this cycle, considering it's length I think we are becoming athletes at it ;)

I want to be a mum. Some days it just takes over, today being one of them, it's all I think about. Finding it so hard. I know I have better days though, so hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## Leinzlove

One bump: I hope this is your month! :hugs: I'm always around, rooting you on. I didn't realize you had a journal. I hope you don't mind if I start stalking! :hugs:

Torres: I hate hearing about the no BD this month! I hope it is when you try again soon.

Babyhopes: I hope you get your June BFP! It took me 5 cycles TTC to get my BFP in January. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! I'm back from our NYC Vaca. It was super nice to get away and just chill out with my BFF. Man, I miss her!

Anyways, hang in there onebump & babyhopes. We will do this! 

Torres - I'm glad you listened to your heart - if you need another month off then do it! You will try when you feel ready enough. I plan to test on Mon. 6/18. I will be 12dpo and it is my would be EDD so I figure it will be a bad day already so I might as well make it a horrible day as I'm sure I'll get a BFN anyways. I'm afraid of how I might react with the EDD and then if I test a day or two later with a BFN. I'll just be super upset. At least by doing it all in one day it will done and over with in 24 hours....

I got the paperwork for the Fertility Specialist. Holy crap, they need a TON of info. Good thing I like to fill out forms. I also got a letter from my OBGYN. I'm super bummed - he is retiring and his last day will July 8th so I will only get another cycle or so with him. I love him and the way he monitors me - it's gonna be hard getting another OBGYN that is so awesome... :(


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls! I'm back from our NYC Vaca. It was super nice to get away and just chill out with my BFF. Man, I miss her!
> 
> Anyways, hang in there onebump & babyhopes. We will do this!
> 
> Torres - I'm glad you listened to your heart - if you need another month off then do it! You will try when you feel ready enough. I plan to test on Mon. 6/18. I will be 12dpo and it is my would be EDD so I figure it will be a bad day already so I might as well make it a horrible day as I'm sure I'll get a BFN anyways. I'm afraid of how I might react with the EDD and then if I test a day or two later with a BFN. I'll just be super upset. At least by doing it all in one day it will done and over with in 24 hours....
> 
> I got the paperwork for the Fertility Specialist. Holy crap, they need a TON of info. Good thing I like to fill out forms. I also got a letter from my OBGYN. I'm super bummed - he is retiring and his last day will July 8th so I will only get another cycle or so with him. I love him and the way he monitors me - it's gonna be hard getting another OBGYN that is so awesome... :(

Hi Snow! I hear you on trying to minimize unpleasantness if you can. And maybe you'll get your BFP and you'll have a new positive association with the date as a memory?

I'll be testing on Sat/Sun - I want to have a result by Father's Day. I'll be 13dpo on Saturday, so I'm fairly confident that if there WAS something to show, it'll be there.

So, in terms of SS - I've been having SUPER PAINFUL canker sores in my mouth, back to back for the last week... related? I don't know... I usually only get them when my Crohn's flairs up, but it's under control. Maybe it's some weird hormonal thing. Had some twinges yesterday too, and lots of falling asleep on the couch waiting for hubby to get home (who am I kidding - that would happen anyway :) The life of a teacher!)

On a non-TTC related front - I am super excited, I got a position at my same school for next year! I'm still not permanent (Thank you Province of Ontario) but I figure, 3 consecutive FULL YEAR contracts at the same school... I should be in for something permanent soon! So that'll help take some of the stress away for now. I wonder if I go on Mat leave how that'll work... they'll need a sub to sub for the sub! hehe

Have a great day everyone - try and stay cool if you're in Southeastern Ontario or Northeastern US!


----------



## onebumpplease

Stalk away Leinzlove.

Glad you had such a nice time Snowflakes. :)

Babyhopes I hope over the next 7 x days there is a lot of good news in this thread. I MAY be 14dpo on Thursday, but may not, chart stalk away to get my drift. I'm either 12dpo, 9dpo or 7dpo today. Clearly hoping for the first.

I am worried sick about my job ending. I haven't had one single interview. Apparently there will be plenty of supply work, but clearly I would love a job to call my own. I hope it comes for me one day!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Ok, so I caved and tested with FRER at 9/10dpo. I know it's rare, but I was hoping I'd be one of the lucky ones! I'm not too upset by it - it's super early. At least now it sorts of ties me over until Sat/Sun, when I'll test for Fathers day. 

Good luck ladies - stay positive!


----------



## snowflakes120

I like the temp raises you are getting One Bump! When do you think you'll test? I really hope things work out with work...

Baby Hopes - Yea, your way too early! Silly girl! Glad you got it out of your system to test on Father's Day. 

Not much going on with me. Just waiting. I have my Progesterone Bloodwork today so that is how I will be spending my lunch break - fun! I should know the number tomorrow.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs:babyhopes:hugs: Even although I'm sure it's too early, those BFNs are tough to see :( Sure a BF would more than make up for it though :)



snowflakes120 said:


> I like the temp raises you are getting One Bump! When do you think you'll test? I really hope things work out with work...
> 
> Baby Hopes - Yea, your way too early! Silly girl! Glad you got it out of your system to test on Father's Day.
> 
> Not much going on with me. Just waiting. I have my Progesterone Bloodwork today so that is how I will be spending my lunch break - fun! I should know the number tomorrow.

Oh Snowflakes, hope the numbers are good!

I testing this morning with 25mlu poundshop test and... Big Fat Negative :cry: 13dpo today, so convinced it's not my month. Maybe just maybe I just don't have my O day pinned down.

I do have a coldsore, yay ( :( )


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: You are having one heck of an awful cycle. :hugs: It looks like your temps have stayed above the coverline nicely, with an implantation dip at 5dpo. It looks like you should have your BFP. I know you definitley have had the BD, WOW! 

Or maybe O on CD48? I hope your waiting limbo ends soon. :hugs:

I really hope your job is not ending! And that you get an interview... SUPER SOON!

Babyhopes: I have lots of canker sores in my mouth right now. Its definitley hormonal... Hoping you are very close to your BFP! :hugs:

Snow: Hoping you get pregnant this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove said:


> Onebump: You are having one heck of an awful cycle. :hugs: It looks like your temps have stayed above the coverline nicely, with an implantation dip at 5dpo. It looks like you should have your BFP. I know you definitley have had the BD, WOW!
> 
> Or maybe O on CD48? I hope your waiting limbo ends soon. :hugs:
> 
> I really hope your job is not ending! And that you get an interview... SUPER SOON!
> 
> Babyhopes: I have lots of canker sores in my mouth right now. Its definitley hormonal... Hoping you are very close to your BFP! :hugs:
> 
> Snow: Hoping you get pregnant this cycle! :hugs:

:hiya: How is everyone?

Leinzlove..I hadn't even thought of CD48, I was thinking CD43. Unfortunately we have petered off to every 3 x days. We did so well, but it's not OH's fault, but I'm loosing motivation this cycle. Wondering if there has been an egg up there at all this cycle. A - today, but AF would at least signal a new chance.


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - Sorry for the BFN today huns. Just an observation of mine - if you look at last cycles chart you have a small steady climb with temps close together around 7dpo (CD22) like your CD48 of this cycle... I hope that makes sense. 

Babyhopes - Have you tested again? Your getting close to AF! Sorry for the cankers!

Leinz - 

Torres - Where you been girl? Has AF arrived for you or have you tested?

AFM, Progesterone level was 23.6 - which is up a tiny bit from last months (21). So I am pleased about that. But feel out because it's not a big change. Oh well. I'll have to wait and see. If my temps keep raising I may be temped to test on Sunday... My chart is making me happy for the time being. Only SX so far is my nipples are sensitive.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> One bump - Sorry for the BFN today huns. Just an observation of mine - if you look at last cycles chart you have a small steady climb with temps close together around 7dpo (CD22) like your CD48 of this cycle... I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Babyhopes - Have you tested again? Your getting close to AF! Sorry for the cankers!
> 
> Leinz -
> 
> Torres - Where you been girl? Has AF arrived for you or have you tested?
> 
> AFM, Progesterone level was 23.6 - which is up a tiny bit from last months (21). So I am pleased about that. But feel out because it's not a big change. Oh well. I'll have to wait and see. If my temps keep raising I may be temped to test on Sunday... My chart is making me happy for the time being. Only SX so far is my nipples are sensitive.

Hey Snow, 
Just tested with a $store cheapy - my new favourite thing :) They claim 25miu, but who knows. Although at least now they have a stamp on them that stays they are approved for health canada. Clearly if I see anything even remotely interesting I'll fall back on my FRER backup. But, I can't help but deflate a little bit. I know I'm not out until AF shows, but meh - just not feeling it. I'm either 11 or 12dpo. With my last BFP it didn't show until 14dpo on the nose, so I'm holding on to that.. but I know the stats aren't in my favour at this point. I said I would wait until Sunday AM, but I have a few of the $store cheapies, so I may test tomorrow morning and Sunday morning. Good luck if you're testing Sunday too!

How is everyone else?

Torres - you've been quiet!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## snowflakes120

I just tested with a $ store cheapy too baby hopes this afternoon. Can't beat it right? Of course, BFN. I am sure I am totally out this cycle again. Bummer. But what else is new!! I'm totally not feeling it either. Getting discouraged that my tubes are cleared out, my Progesterone is finally at an acceptable level for some time now & I am taking Clomid - I just don't understand why I haven't gotten my BFP. I have been patiently (somewhat) waiting for over a year now. What gives? I don't know... I am starting to think hubby has issues as well... Sorry for the vent ladies. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> I just tested with a $ store cheapy too baby hopes this afternoon. Can't beat it right? Of course, BFN. I am sure I am totally out this cycle again. Bummer. But what else is new!! I'm totally not feeling it either. Getting discouraged that my tubes are cleared out, my Progesterone is finally at an acceptable level for some time now & I am taking Clomid - I just don't understand why I haven't gotten my BFP. I have been patiently (somewhat) waiting for over a year now. What gives? I don't know... I am starting to think hubby has issues as well... Sorry for the vent ladies. Just thinking out loud.

I hear you Snow. Another BFN for me this morning too (SMU - I forgot to test when I woke up for a groggy pee at 7am!). I'll give it one more shot tomorrow AM for Fathers Day and then call it quits. I'm pretty sure SOMETHING would show by now.

I know we've only been trying for 6 months, but I suggested to DH (planted the seed) that maybe if this continues to be a struggle he should get tested... he wasn't against the idea, so that's half the battle. 

I can't help but feel that since it was so easy the first time (CP on my first month TTC) that something is "wrong" now. I didn't go to the Dr after the CP - in my mind, there's nothing they could have done anyway - but now I'm worried that something isn't right as a result. Is that possible? We're timing everything, having lots of BD leading up to (presumed) O.... unless I'm ovulating later than I think and we just aren't BDing for long enough into the cycle... we usually hit CH15/16 and burn out. Maybe I should wait until closer to the magic day, instead of wearing him out too early (it's a battle to get him into "baby making sex"). Maybe a CD13,15,17 strategy is better than an 11,13,15..... Anymore than that seems to put him off.

ARgh...


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm. You got me thinking Baby Hopes. I am starting to wonder if maybe my miscarriage did something to me. I opted for the Cytotec (pill that makes you miscarry). I had to take multiple doses over a course of a few days... It didn't work for me like it works for most. I wonder if it did something to my fertility somehow.

Maybe doing a round of different days next cycle might work for you. It's worth a shot ya know!! What's the worst that could happen - you get PG!! My Dr. said to do 12, 14, 16... We have been basically BDing every day from 10-17!! I am thinking of doing every other day next cycle in case hubby does have an issue - it will give his body more time to replenish itself. We have never done that!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, I hope you are pleasantly surprised with :bfp:'s this month! :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Hmmm. You got me thinking Baby Hopes. I am starting to wonder if maybe my miscarriage did something to me. I opted for the Cytotec (pill that makes you miscarry). I had to take multiple doses over a course of a few days... It didn't work for me like it works for most. I wonder if it did something to my fertility somehow.
> 
> Maybe doing a round of different days next cycle might work for you. It's worth a shot ya know!! What's the worst that could happen - you get PG!! My Dr. said to do 12, 14, 16... We have been basically BDing every day from 10-17!! I am thinking of doing every other day next cycle in case hubby does have an issue - it will give his body more time to replenish itself. We have never done that!

Wow - you can get your man going 7 days in a row?? As soon as mine realizes were in "the window" he digs in his heels.

They say every other day is better, as it takes more than a day for the swimmers to mature... So if you're using new soerm daily it might not be as developed? If only I could remember the details of that reproductive anatomy course I took in Uni! 

Can't hurt to try something new anyway is what I'm doing isn't currently working. 

Saying a prayer for tomorrow morning. Had a mini meltdown with hubby tonight - we were arguing that he finds I'm always "angry", where in reality I'm sad and he doesn't see the difference. I think I may have finally gotten him to empathize a bit with the pain I'm experiencing. I totally understand how some marriages don't survive infertility - the stress and anxiety and sadness and pain is ridiculous, and so hard to articulate to unsympathetic men...and we're not even that far in.

All the best to you ladies this weekend - whatever you may be up to!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> I just tested with a $ store cheapy too baby hopes this afternoon. Can't beat it right? Of course, BFN. I am sure I am totally out this cycle again. Bummer. But what else is new!! I'm totally not feeling it either. Getting discouraged that my tubes are cleared out, my Progesterone is finally at an acceptable level for some time now & I am taking Clomid - I just don't understand why I haven't gotten my BFP. I have been patiently (somewhat) waiting for over a year now. What gives? I don't know... I am starting to think hubby has issues as well... Sorry for the vent ladies. Just thinking out loud.

Remember healthy couples on average are able to conceive within 4 x months (25% chance a month). Therefore you need four months of everything being cleared and at normal levels. No harm getting DH tested, sometimes it's the not knowing that's worse.

Well babyhopes and snowflakes BFNs all round. Think AF should come tomorrow for me. Blech Blech Blech :cry:


----------



## BusyBee12

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to say hello, apologise for not messaging, and to say that I often do think about you and hope that you all become pregnant very soon.

I'm now 12 weeks 2days - dating scan on Fri which is the next step but due December 29th according to my dates and a previous scan. I got pregnant first time, but paid in other ways - I have had Hyperemesis (severe nausea and vom - sorry!) since week 6 and was in hospital for while. Now on meds for it at home. Little by little improving but still hard to feel ill day after day. Any how i'm just a rare case - most women get normal sickness so don't worry!
I think getting pregnant 1st time for me came down to these things:
1. Having lots of sex. Sex everyday running up to fertile time and often twice a day.
2. Ovulation smiley face sticks confirmed surge
3. Orgasm after OH every time - apparently draws Sperm into cervix nicely!

Keep positive girls. xxx


----------



## BabyHopes.

I'm out :(
On to cycle #7, and a call to my GP. I don't know what/if they'll do anything, but at least then I can feel proactive. I know some places say you need to be trying for 1yr+, but others say if you're 30+ 60months is enough for a referral.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for AF Babyhopes. In the US they say if you are 35+ to go after 6 months - if you are younger than that then they say 1 year of TTC. I totally went in and at least asked for blood work done around the 9 month point...

One Bump - Really hope that there is an end in sight for you. Either a BFP or AF so you start a fresh cycle. 

Torres - Thinking of you girl! Hope all is well in your world.

Yesterday was my EDD for my angel baby. It was ok. Hubby took me out for Ice Cream! Yum! My fav! So that was nice. I so can't wait to see the FS - I am so ready. I know I am out this month but Dr. wants me to continue taking my Progesterone til 16dpo (how annoying!!) then I can stop and AF should be here Sunday most likely.


----------



## onebumpplease

Busybee I'm glad everything with babs is going well, rubbish that you have to be so ill though :(

:hugs: Babyhopes. This is tough. Although AF isn't in full flow I have preliminary bleeding and cramps. I am 99% sure that it will come into effect over the next 24 hours.

Snowflakes. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to go through this. :cry: I'm glad your DH treated you well though. 

Sounds like it's time for the big guns for us ladies then. I expect my blood results by this time next week. I have my fx'd I don't need to wait any longer. 

I refuse to let go of my recently re-acquired PMA though. I can do this, even if it is with help. I was born to be a mum, and am sure that something can happen within the next year now that testing is under way.

We all need a little...no a LOT of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been quiet, just trying to sort through some things in my head! 
I'm sorry that everyone is out this month, but at least we're going through it all together! AF got me on thursday. I'm thinking I may use OPKs this month. We'll see though, this ttc is really messing with my head! (as I'm sure it is with all of you!)
My daughter is still talking away about being a big sister. She still sometimes asks if I have a baby in my belly, but she doesn't ask anymore questions when I say "not yet." 
Onebump - never let go of your PMA! You will be a mom one day, I know it. 
You all are going to be Moms, and great ones at that!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I've been quiet, just trying to sort through some things in my head!
> I'm sorry that everyone is out this month, but at least we're going through it all together! AF got me on thursday. I'm thinking I may use OPKs this month. We'll see though, this ttc is really messing with my head! (as I'm sure it is with all of you!)
> My daughter is still talking away about being a big sister. She still sometimes asks if I have a baby in my belly, but she doesn't ask anymore questions when I say "not yet."
> Onebump - never let go of your PMA! You will be a mom one day, I know it.
> You all are going to be Moms, and great ones at that!

Torres don't worry you have to do what's right for you, but know you are always in our thoughts.

I am going to be a mum and am super excited about the thought. TTC has me really messed up but am convinced I'm mentally on the way back up. I think I've been really down since my period came on my last cycle 57 days ago now. 

I have had no more blood or cramps, but honestly believe it to be a stay of execution. Major upside if AF does arrive tomorrow I haven't spotted anywhere near as heavily as the last few months. :happydance: Positives positives ;)


----------



## Torres

Heya everyone. How's everyone doing? Where is everyone in their cycle? I have to go back and look through here to see where I am, I haven't really been keeping track. That is changing this month, I want to do everything I can to up my chances of getting pregnant. So I'm going to chart and use OPKs again this month. I don't really think I could temp, as my daughter still tends to wake me up every night (I'm weaning her from co-sleeping.)
I'm jumping back on the PMA train with onebump. Time is going to pass and whatever is going to happen will, I might as well have a smile on my face while it does. My little princess will be a big sister and I will have my LO in my arms in 2013. 
Get ready hubby - cuz here I come! Ha!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay onebump and Torres, so happy to hear about your PMA! I hope you concieve your stickies this cycle. :hugs: Always rooting for you, ladies! :)

AFM: Scan went great. With my MMC in March, I've felt a huge sense of relieve getting that scan out of the way.


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Happy to see you are back! And hooray about temping and OPK's!! 

Onebump - Any news on the appt picking up their phone?

Not much going on with me. I've been pretty miserable this week to say the least. I need to get it together though. Today I am just waiting on AF - She better be here before Monday as I went ahead and made my appt (Clomid/Cyst check) for 8:45am Monday. Hubby and I are going on Vaca during my next fertile time. Really hoping it calms me down and we can do this dang thing and I can get a BFP and cancel that RE/FS appt at the end of July. That would be the best feeling in the world!!

Leinz - Great news about the scan huns! When I get PG again - I can't wait til I get past that point as the last time I got bad news at the 1st scan! I know I will a whole lot of relief!! So happy for you!!


----------



## onebumpplease

No luck at hospital for appointment. So gutted. BUT I did leave another message so that's my second. There is a chance they have made me an appt. knowing I was CD1 and will send a letter (slim mind ;) )

Torres Woohoo. Lets do this together (well not literally ;) )

My temp went up again and AF is practically non existent today. I'm hoping it doesn't mean anything bad. Only 4 days to my results (hopefully).


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Yay, for relaxing vacation... That would be so lovely a vacation baby! I hope so! And that you get good news on Monday! :happydance:

Onebump: That stinks that you couldn't get a hold of them. Hopefully they did set you up an appt. and you'll get the letter. I'm hoping you get good results in 4 days! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Just checking in. 

Not much going on here. Just waiting. Going to start Clomid soon. Nada else to report.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> Not much going on here. Just waiting. Going to start Clomid soon. Nada else to report.

Ditto - all is boring in my world. Waiting to ovulate, wrapping up the school year, just trying to stay busy.

Anyone else in a more exciting cycle spot?


----------



## onebumpplease

I called the docs and got antibiotics as I think I have a kidney infection :(

Not to worry, a wee 3 x day course of tablets, plenty of fluids and everything should be fine :) I did a wee pregnancy test as the tablets say you shouldn't take if pregnant and I just wanted to make sure!!.

So waiting to O, but hoping it will be while we are in Greece, so have stopped temping this cycle :dohh: Can hardly believe it!! I will be back to full TTC by July (unless of course we manage it ;) )


----------



## Torres

Nothing exciting here. Should be Oing in the next few days, so we'll try to get lots of BDing in. It's so hard when hubby is on afternoons though. 
Onebump - Are you still on your super long cycle? How manys days has it been? And Greece eh? Where about? You lucky duck you. The extent of our vacation this summer will be going to Yogi Bear campground, about 5 mins away from our house, with our daughter and family friends with their kids. It's alright, we only go for our daughter though, she has such a blast. 
Babyhopes and Snow - Do you know roughly when you'll be Oing?


----------



## Torres

Leinzlove - that's a beautiful looking bean in your profile pic!


----------



## onebumpplease

No Torres, last cycle was 57 days!! I am now on day 8. Although I had such a tiny bleed this month, cramping after AF and thought there was a chance..but a BFN and call to docs and I'm on antibiotics for a kidney infection. My lower back is killing me.

I am really lucky, I know :) I haven't been on a holiday longer than 4 x days since 1997. So decided I deserved it and with my friend getting married, it was the extra push to book it. :happydance:

Still baby obsessed despite lack of temperatures. lol


----------



## Torres

How's everyone doing? We've been quiet lately. Who's getting their BFP this month?!?!
I think today is O day. I haven't used OPKs this month, but if I'm reading my body right, then today is the day. 
We're going camping this weekend, just to the local campground. Our family friends will be there with their girls, so my daughter is super excited. Me....not so much. It's going to be stupid hot here, and I love my AC. The campground is only like 5 mins from our house, so once the kids are ready for bed, if it's still hot, we'll just come home to sleep. I know that's cheating, but I don't care! ha. 
How about you ladies? 
When do you leave Onebump?
Snow - you were going on holiday too right?
Babyhopes - any plans for the long weekend?
Leinz - What do you have going on this weekend?


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Hooray for OV day! Have you been BDing these past few days? I'm not too big on camping either but hubby loves it so I deal... I only ask for real bathrooms with a shower. It's supposed to be stupid hot here to this weekend. Today our high is 105 degrees. Blech! We're going to Charleston, SC next weekend. I'm super excited!

Onebump - Great job not temping! I give ya lots of credit because I know I could never do it. Hope you have a great time in Greece. I'm super jealous! Hope you are feeling better with your kidney infection.

Babyhopes - Ohhh. Your getting close too for OV time! I'm doing the trying to stay busy thing too. Hubby's aunt is in town this weekend visiting so that will be a good distraction. I feel I am doing well so far! Hope you are too.

Leinz - Hope all is well in your world! 

Not much going on still. I start my Clomid tonight. And won't be OVing for another 10 or so days. And not less than a week for hubby's SA.


----------



## onebumpplease

I am just rushing through, I am leaving tomorrow if the train will take us to station. Crazy weather here in UK, loads of flooding :(

Anyway ladies, have a lovely week and if I'm lucky I may come back with a wee bean cooking.


----------



## shellyt

Hi Ladies I have been a test o holic the last 6 months and because I have been fed up getting a BFN I have gave up the last 2months xx well I am a couple days late (maybe nearly a week) but havent tested because I dont think I can cope seeing anouther BFN xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Onebump! Time to make a Greece holiday baby! :happydance:

I hope everyone else O's soon... Lots of :dust:!

Shelly: :test: only way to know.... Truly hoping its your :bfp:! :happydance:


----------



## shellyt

Aww I will on Wednesday I think xxx trying not to get my hopes up but its hard lol


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey Strangers! It's been so quiet here...
End of year and an AQ course has been keeping me busy. Not much to report on buildup to O anyway. Should have been enough BD - CD 10, 12, 13, 15(today - predicted O day).
Let the wait begin!

Did anyone do anything exciting for the long weekend? I woke up with a killer cold on the last day of school (Friday) and have been a coughy phlegmy mess since. I hadn't had any EWCM until today (rare for me) so I thought the cold was messing with O but it looks like I might be ok. Fingers crossed anyway!

Hope you ladie are well, and getting into the swing if summer!


----------



## Babywait

Hi everyone......I'm new to the site and am starting my tww due for blood test on the 17!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks for asking about me, Ladies! I had a pleasant weekend... DH went back to work after vacation on Monday. We are in Ohio, luckily the storm missed us. However, unfortunatley it hit my family down South. They were without power until Monday. They had to throw out thier cold and frozen foods. Grocery stores did also and jacked up the prices... Isn't that awful? They spent time fishing and dipping in the nasty creek to keep cool as they had no AC and heat was awful. I'm just happy they are all ok.

I'm still trying to find baby via doppler. My symptoms are easing up for the most part. Except my trips to the loo are increasing. I also have this thing for bacon. I don't have any scans until 20 weeks. But, thats good as things are uncomplicated. 

I'm doing a lot better with the PAL worry. It really did me good to pass my MC point with my scan.

I hope to be updated with everyones BFPs super soon.... Some holiday conceptions would be awesome in here... I really truly want you all pregnant right now with your forever babies. Praying, hoping, wishing... And so happy to be apart of this thread. :hugs:

Welcome BabyWait! Let this be your month! Have you been trying long?:hugs:


----------



## Babywait

Thank you leinzlove...been trying for about 2 and a half yrs now


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry to hear that babywait! 2 1/2 years is a lot longer than anyone should have to be trying for. :hugs:

I hope it happens for you this month! Are you doing anything different? Lots and Lots of :dust:!


----------



## shellyt

:-( ladies please can you help... as some of you know I am about a week late. I did a test this morning and it looks BFN, however I swear I can see anouther line but it is that faint sometimes I think I imagined it, then I see it again!!! arrrgghhh I am beyond fed up.... i really thought I 'knew' I was pregnant! xxxx (on these tests is the line always there in the back - is that what i could be seeing)


----------



## snowflakes120

Shelly - Maybe you OV later than you thought so that is why you are getting a possible faint BFP. Just wait a few more days and test again.

Welcome babywait! 2.5 yrs hun! Wow - you are one strong woman! Have you gotten any testing done yet?

Not much going on with me. Just waiting on OV. I should start my OPK's tomorrow. Hubby has his SA today. Eeeekkkk! Super nervous about his results. Hope they don't take long to get.


----------



## shellyt

aww I will, thank you xxx just want to know now xxx how long do u think I shud leave it till i test again? xx


----------



## Babywait

Thx to you to leinzlove...it's been brutal but hoping this is our month! We did stair step clomid this month and it cause major fluctuation in hormones.


----------



## Leinzlove

Shelly: I hope you are about to see your BFP! :hugs:

Snow: Yay for time to start OPK's! Hope you see O super soon. :hugs: Let yours be the July BFP! :)

Babywait: I hope the clomid brings your BFP and this month is the one. :hugs:


----------



## shellyt

Hi everyone...

Sorry for everyones BFN... wishing u big baby dust this month xxx

I had abit of a breakdown when I got my BFN on Thursday and cried for over an hour... but picked myself back up xx

Still no sign of yet, over week late now I think xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Shelly: I hope you are out of limbo super soon. Hopefully, with your BFP! :hugs: I love your profile picture! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Hugs all round ladies :hugs: Hope you just have a shy :BFP:


----------



## Leinzlove

Have you returned, Onebump? From your holiday in Greece? If so... please tell me you are pregnant and you had a lovely time. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove said:


> Have you returned, Onebump? From your holiday in Greece? If so... please tell me you are pregnant and you had a lovely time. :hugs:

THANKS!!

Yes I'm back, using PMA, I'm sure I'm cooking a bean ;) Although it is only 4 days old if that, but hopefully in 2 x weeks I will have fabby news :happydance:

Snowflakes, I hope DH coped well with his SA regardless of his results :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Can't wait one Bump! This is so exciting! I'm sure it's happened. :happydance:


----------



## shellyt

Leinzlove said:


> Shelly: I hope you are out of limbo super soon. Hopefully, with your BFP! :hugs: I love your profile picture! :)

Thanks, I loved it too  xx oh I hope so ... still nothing (AF or BFP).



onebumpplease said:


> Hugs all round ladies :hugs: Hope you just have a shy :BFP:

SHY! lol well it needs to get a grip and put me out of my misery! 

I am worried because I have some life making decisions to make next week regarding next week and I need to know whats going on! lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Shelly - Hope you get an answer either way as it will help you make your decision for next week.

One Bump- Welcome back! Hope you had a great vaca and your bean is cooking away! Hope your friends wedding was fab!

I just got back from vaca as well. Very nice indeed to get away and spend some time with hubby. I got a + OPK today so I should OV soon! Also, saving the best news for last. Hubby is perfectly normal! His SA turned out great! Hooray!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Shelly: May you make the best decisons. And may they be the best choices. :hugs:

Snow: That is excellent news about Hubby! I'm so glad he's normal! :happydance: Yay for O, can't wait for you to get pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes, that is great news, looking forward to hearing about your BFP :flower:


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. I haven't been on the computer in days. My Uncle was in ICU in the hospital, so I've been "living" there for a few days. He passed this morning. It's all good though, he's in a much better place!

Onebump - So glad to hear you had a great time on hols. Hope you have a little bean cooking away in their! You'll have to give them a nice Greek middle name :)

Snow - Wonderful news about hubby! Now get down to business and go jump his bones and make sure there is a nice healthy supply of swimmers for your eggy!

AFM, I think AF is due the end of this week. I just hope all the stress and lack of sleep hasn't affected my body in a negative way! Fx'ed!

Babyhopes - where are you lovely? Enjoying your summer break so far?


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I'm sorry for the loss of your uncle. :hugs: I'm glad you find comfort in the fact that he no longer suffering. 

I hope this month is the one, and instead of AF you're about to see your BFP!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres, my condolences as well. 

Everyone has such exciting things going on! I'm already bored at home, and it's only week #2 . although I'm doing a math qualification course, so I'm not straying too far from my work laptop and backyard patio. There are worse ways to work I suppose!

According to my calendar I'm 8dpo, but I think in reality it's closer to 6dpo, as I didn't really have any considerable EWCM until 2 days after calendar O. I'm going to try and go with the later date to give my body extra time to do its thing before I start to test. This is probably the most relaxed about TTC I've ever been. Maybe it's something about 6+months in, I know it's out of my control. This is cycle #7. Im passed the point when the "average" person will become pregnant and that's a bit saddening. I can't stop thinking about my cycle #1 CP in Feb! Oh well, I'm trying to believe thing happen for a reason.

Hope everyone is doing well, and that we get our BFPs sooner rather than later.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres :hugs: Sounds like a rough time.



BabyHopes. said:


> Torres, my condolences as well.
> 
> Everyone has such exciting things going on! I'm already bored at home, and it's only week #2 . although I'm doing a math qualification course, so I'm not straying too far from my work laptop and backyard patio. There are worse ways to work I suppose!
> 
> According to my calendar I'm 8dpo, but I think in reality it's closer to 6dpo, as I didn't really have any considerable EWCM until 2 days after calendar O. I'm going to try and go with the later date to give my body extra time to do its thing before I start to test. This is probably the most relaxed about TTC I've ever been. Maybe it's something about 6+months in, I know it's out of my control. This is cycle #7. Im passed the point when the "average" person will become pregnant and that's a bit saddening. I can't stop thinking about my cycle #1 CP in Feb! Oh well, I'm trying to believe thing happen for a reason.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, and that we get our BFPs sooner rather than later.

Babyhopes, I have relaxed way more this cycle than any previous and I think it is in part to being past the 6 months when I thought it would have probably happened by. I had a heartbreaking couple of months on my last cycle, but feeling resigned to having to wait (as long as that is all it is).


----------



## shellyt

Don't know what to think guys, I have just started bleeding so its probably my AF but it is brown in colour? I dont think it can be implantation because the last time I could have ovulated is second week in June (3 weeks ago) so thats too long away.

I am just worried because my AF has been so late, unusual colour and I have had really bad belly problems last 2 weeks, all bloated and that xxx

Dont know what to think or if it is just normal? xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

shellyt said:


> Don't know what to think guys, I have just started bleeding so its probably my AF but it is brown in colour? I dont think it can be implantation because the last time I could have ovulated is second week in June (3 weeks ago) so thats too long away.
> 
> I am just worried because my AF has been so late, unusual colour and I have had really bad belly problems last 2 weeks, all bloated and that xxx
> 
> Dont know what to think or if it is just normal? xxx

I don't really know Shelly, but I have had similar experiences on previous cycles. It all turned out for me I O'd later than I had thought. Not that that is what happening to you and I don't know if it meant anything more significant ..

sorry wish I had more help!


----------



## Leinzlove

Does the bleeding have a flow to it, Shelly? If so its most likely AF.

If its brown and watery, or you are having pain on your left side. I'd call the Dr. it could mean etopic.

Brown also means old... So maybe you are experiencing breakthrough bleeding. Did you ovulate this cycle?

If you are worried at all... don't hesitate to call your Dr.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm. Not too sure Shelly. Hope you get some answers soon!

One bump and baby hopes - Hooray for being low key and less stressed this cycle. 

Torres - Sorry about your uncle. May he rest softly. Have you tested? Has AF arrived?

Well, not much news for me. I think I finally OV'd. I had a small temp raise this AM. Nothing too great. Kinda worries me that it wasn't a good and strong OV. This is the latest I have ever OV'd and I have like 16 charts!! I also have been having a hard time accepting the fact that I am going to a specialist in about 2 weeks. I just can't believe this is our story and that I have some pretty major issues that require lots of help. It's a hard pill to swallow. I'm sure once I have a new plan of action - I will happy again.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Hmmm. Not too sure Shelly. Hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> One bump and baby hopes - Hooray for being low key and less stressed this cycle.
> 
> Torres - Sorry about your uncle. May he rest softly. Have you tested? Has AF arrived?
> 
> Well, not much news for me. I think I finally OV'd. I had a small temp raise this AM. Nothing too great. Kinda worries me that it wasn't a good and strong OV. This is the latest I have ever OV'd and I have like 16 charts!! I also have been having a hard time accepting the fact that I am going to a specialist in about 2 weeks. I just can't believe this is our story and that I have some pretty major issues that require lots of help. It's a hard pill to swallow. I'm sure once I have a new plan of action - I will happy again.

:hugs: Snowflakes :hugs:

Late O doesn't mean you're out, so I do have my fx'd (most of those previous cycles didn't bring a BFP, so maybe something different is good) :thumbup:

Yes Torres, how are you?


----------



## Torres

Snow - :hugs: I understand your worry, but, the way I look at it is, the sooner you get everything sorted with the specialist, the sooner you will have your baby in your arms. But I still have my fingers crossed that you'll get pregnant this cycle. 

Onebump - Anything new with the OBGYN? Where are you in your cycle?

Shelly - Don't know what to tell you love, praying that you get your BFP.

Leinz - How's the bump coming along?!

Babyhopes - Did you gets lots of BDing in this cycle? I'm much more relaxed now as well. Maybe it's because my mind has been worrying about other things. And I know what you mean about thinking about you CP, I think about it a lot more than I thought I would. 

AFM - Well I'm pretty sure AF is due in the next couple days. I'm not really watching my cycle this month, so I'm not 100% sure. I have no symptoms though. We have my uncle's funeral tomorrow, so I probably won't even be in the mood to test for at least a few days. We'll see how things go.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Maybe O hasn't arrived yet. :hugs:

Torres: I'm sorry for your loss. May peace be with you as you celebrate your uncles life. :hugs: And may this all be your month.

AFM: 12w4d... things are going ok, thanks!


----------



## onebumpplease

:happydance: Leinzlove 

Torres, I hope it is a lovely funeral. :flower:

All of my previous tests, apart from Thryoid, were normal. I had my progesterone levels tested two days ago, but no idea when I'll get the results. If (note the hint of a BFP being a possibility) I get to CD1 I'll call for an HSG. After all that I'll get to see the OB/GYN again, so not holding my breath. 

On the upside the whole process has me very relaxed. I'm not going into the blind panic of 'what if I can't'. I'm sure I can, at this time, there is nothing to suggest I can't. I've only been properly trying since December. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow! Your almost out of 1st tri already Leinz!! Great that things are progressing nicely for you! Have you told anyone yet?

One bump - Awesome news about your tests all coming back normal. I like your raise on your bbt today! I'm jealous.

Torres - Sending you thoughts today.

I'm in a pretty bummed mood this week since getting back from vacation. I just can't shake this at all. I don't know what is wrong with me or how to get it together. My chart is looking like crap. I don't understand it. My temps are like a whole half degree cooler than they have been. My temp raise for OV was barely a jump. My OV was super late thsi cycle. My temps are still super low for me supposedly being in 2ww. I just don't know what to think. I have a feeling my Progesterone test is going to come back as bad this cycle. I just don't know anymore. Sorry for another rant. I need my PMA back but it's getting so hard to be positive about this anymore. It's been too long...


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh wow! Your almost out of 1st tri already Leinz!! Great that things are progressing nicely for you! Have you told anyone yet?
> 
> One bump - Awesome news about your tests all coming back normal. I like your raise on your bbt today! I'm jealous.
> 
> Torres - Sending you thoughts today.
> 
> I'm in a pretty bummed mood this week since getting back from vacation. I just can't shake this at all. I don't know what is wrong with me or how to get it together. My chart is looking like crap. I don't understand it. My temps are like a whole half degree cooler than they have been. My temp raise for OV was barely a jump. My OV was super late thsi cycle. My temps are still super low for me supposedly being in 2ww. I just don't know what to think. I have a feeling my Progesterone test is going to come back as bad this cycle. I just don't know anymore. Sorry for another rant. I need my PMA back but it's getting so hard to be positive about this anymore. It's been too long...

Sometimes I've noticed I need to hit rock bottom mentally before climbing back to genuine pma. Not that that is the case for you. But I've noticed my PMA follows an almost emotional breakdown... Don't beat yourself up for not feeling positive, it WILL come back, hopefully via a BFP!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm so sorry you are bummed out. It's cruel that its taking so long. I wish you were pregnant right now. Don't give up! :hugs: :hugs:

Onebump: I'm so happy to hear your tests are good! :) I have a feeling this is your month! :hugs:

AFM: Yes, Sunday starts my second tri. I can't believe it. I have a Dr. Appt. on Tuesday. I'm worried as I haven't seen baby since 9w2d. I also am not sure if I found babies HB on doppler or not. It's all so confusing! I told everyone after the 9 week appt. I have also scheduled a private gender scan for July 26. So, if baby cooperates we will know the gender.


----------



## Torres

Hi all. 

Snow - Chin up love. In this vicious game of TTC, it's hard to keep a PMA all the time. Take a few days, then get back on the wagon. 

Onebump - I like the hint at a poss BFP! I know I ask you this almost everytime, but what CD are you? How many DPO?

Babyhopes - how you doing?

Leinz - So happy for you girl. Are you starting to get a bump yet? I have a feeling I asked you that before, sorry if I did, my mind hasn't really been working well this week!

AFM - My uncle's funeral was nice. It left me without a feeling of closure though because he wasn't buried, so we never went to the cemetery. His long time girlfriend and my cousins are keeping the ashes. 
Well my boobs started bugging me yesterday, and I have been off my feet exhausted, but I figured I was just tired because it's been a longgggg week. But I stopped at the dollarstore on the way home and picked up a PT. Ladies, I got a faint positive! Hubby is ecstatic, but I am on the fence. I don't know if I can trust the cheapies, and even if it is a positive, I'm nervous about another chemical.
Here is a pic.....


Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-07-14 at 17.33.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Torres

Just did an EDD and it would be March 21st - my DD's bday is March 24. If this is a sticky bean then obvs June is my fertile month!


----------



## Torres

I ran out and got a FRER this morning. I wanted to get FMU.
 



Attached Files:







pregtest.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BabyHopes.

OMG ONG OMG - that's such a strong BFP!!! 
I'm literally in tears here for you. 
You deserve this so much.
Best of luck for a sticky bean!!! 

AFM- I should be 12 (or 10) dpo. I've been testing every other day since 10(8) with dollarstore cheapies. Still stark white. I had just about given up hope if being able to do this alone, and am resigned to needing fertility support. But, Torres, you've filled me with hope! My EDD based on LMP would be March25, so I'm few day behind you in cycle. Maybe there is still a chance for me! how long had you been TTC #2?

Really tho, a sincerest congrats. It's funny - I get super bitter and jealous when I hear random's getting preggers, but I'm truly happy for you!

Snow: try not to worry yet - its out of your hands at the point. Try and let nature take its course.

Leinz: that's so exciting! The gender screening is so soon!

Take care ladies - fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## Torres

Thanks so much. 
I've been TTC since January, same as you right? 
I was giving up hope as well, it really is devastating seeing negative after negative every month. I really wasn't expecting it this month at all. 
I am very cautious though, I'm so scared of another CP. I'm just trying to be very relaxed, and I'm not telling anyone (including my daughter!) until at least the first scan. 

FX'ed for everyone! We all need to be bump buddies!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Thanks so much.
> I've been TTC since January, same as you right?
> I was giving up hope as well, it really is devastating seeing negative after negative every month. I really wasn't expecting it this month at all.
> I am very cautious though, I'm so scared of another CP. I'm just trying to be very relaxed, and I'm not telling anyone (including my daughter!) until at least the first scan.
> 
> FX'ed for everyone! We all need to be bump buddies!

You're right - since Jan. And we each had 1 CP... I hope i'll follow right behind you! Did you test at all before this? Any lead up tests? Can you calculate how many DPO you are? I know you weren't temping, but based on the EDD that's 4 days earlier than mine *would* be, can you assume you O'd 4 days earlier? If that's the case you'd be 16dpo, which explains the nice dark FRER. All this to convince myself that I still have time to get BFP. When I had my CP in Feb (first month trying - way back when) I didn't get my BFP until 14dpo, so maybe I'm just slow to make HCG. Regardless, CONGRATS again! Try not to stress too much (easier said than done), and just take care of yourself.
All the best Torres!


----------



## Torres

Thanks again.
If I read my body right, I think I O'ed on June 29th. So that would make me 16DPO (good calculation!). 
Yesterday was the first test I took. So 15 DPO with a dollarstore cheapie, and as you can see it wasn't very dark. 
Do you have any FRER's? You could try testing with one of those. FX'ed for you girl! That would be amazing, we would be 4 days apart!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Torres!! Congrats girl. I am over the moon excited for you!! Wonderful news!! Yippeeee!!! Those are some beautiful lines on that FRER!!! Love it!! H&H 9 months to you!!

ETA: Also, given the day you think you OV'd. What was your BD pattern like? Every day or every other day... Just wondering. We are BDing like everyday and maybe we need to cut that back a bit...


----------



## Torres

Thanks snow! This is going to be annoying to hear, I'm sure, but we only DTD once around O. I was down and not really in the mood. When I noticed quite a bit of EWCM, I jumped hubby. If I was reading my body correctly, that was the day before O. 
Where are you in your cycle snow?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Thanks again.
> If I read my body right, I think I O'ed on June 29th. So that would make me 16DPO (good calculation!).
> Yesterday was the first test I took. So 15 DPO with a dollarstore cheapie, and as you can see it wasn't very dark.
> Do you have any FRER's? You could try testing with one of those. FX'ed for you girl! That would be amazing, we would be 4 days apart!

I did the same $store cheapie this morn, it looked start white. So I though F-it, I'm going to use my (last) FRER, and it was also blank. I think something would have showed on that tho, so I'm not holding my breath. I'm going to stick to cheapies for the next couple days - or maybe I'll just wait a few more day, and FRER it up again. Sigh...


----------



## Torres

:hugs: Babyhopes. Hoping you had late implantation!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am 4dpo today. I plan to test in a week on Sunday. I have my FS appt on next Monday and have to give them 24 hours notice to cancel. I want a BFP so I don't have to go but most likely will get a BFN. I'm not so hopeful this cycle. 

Thanks girl. I know I probably need to lay off alot of the BDing. But find it hard to just not do it as I'm super afraid of missing OV. I don't know. I am too much of a planner in life to let go - if that makes sense. I got my medical records from my old OBGYN and she described me as meticulous. Which I am. Horribly actually, but I can't help it. It's who I am.


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh my goodness. Torres 

:happydance::brat::dance::yipee::headspin:

CONGRATULATIONS. How exciting! This is the one, such beautiful lines. Go girl :D

AFM: I am CD26 and could be somewhere between 9 and 11dpo. Everyone is getting super excited and I'm starting to feel out. Things like temp drop, spotting and just the feeling that this doesn't happen for me, it's for other women. Soz...don't know where my PMA went. I don't feel really down, just a little, hopefully won't hit rock bottom as that hurts.


----------



## Torres

Thanks Onebump. Pregnancy IS for YOU, so is motherhood - I know it. Don't give up hope. Hopefully this is your month, but if not, you got to keep on truckin', and give it another go next month. You will get your BFP, and you will hold your precious baby in your arms. It's not fair that some us of who want it the most, have to wait the longest. Big :hugs: for you girl.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Torres! I'm going wild with your good news. :brat::brat::brat::brat:

Babyhopes, Snow, OneBump: I just know... KNOW this is the month for this thread! Can't wait to hear about all the BFP's up in here. :happydance:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Leinzlove said:


> Yay! Torres! I'm going wild with your good news. :brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> Babyhopes, Snow, OneBump: I just know... KNOW this is the month for this thread! Can't wait to hear about all the BFP's up in here. :happydance:

Thanks for the support Leinz, but I don't think I'll be involives in the celebrations this month. I don't think it's my turn. I'm 11-13dpo today, and still BFN's. I don't really feel pregnant, I don't feel PMS'y, I don't feel sad, I don't feel anything. I kinda feel like my emotional system is just shut down, trying to protect itself from more disappointment. I might go talk to my doctor, she what she is willing to do prior to the 1yr TTC mark. Otherwise I'm just really really blah.
It's down to OneBump and Snow. Good luck ladies - Torres needs some company!


----------



## Torres

I want all of you to join me this month!


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes. said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Torres! I'm going wild with your good news. :brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> Babyhopes, Snow, OneBump: I just know... KNOW this is the month for this thread! Can't wait to hear about all the BFP's up in here. :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the support Leinz, but I don't think I'll be involives in the celebrations this month. I don't think it's my turn. I'm 11-13dpo today, and still BFN's. I don't really feel pregnant, I don't feel PMS'y, I don't feel sad, I don't feel anything. I kinda feel like my emotional system is just shut down, trying to protect itself from more disappointment. I might go talk to my doctor, she what she is willing to do prior to the 1yr TTC mark. Otherwise I'm just really really blah.
> It's down to OneBump and Snow. Good luck ladies - Torres needs some company!Click to expand...

Babyhopes :hugs: I am with you. Feel completely out and very down about the whole process. I am mentally struggling with this whole process and very worried about my prospects...


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Ladies... ONEBUMP & BABYHOPES... I know you both know that you aren't out unless the ugly :witch: shows her nasty face. And I'm still hoping she has the best of all reasons for not showing up...

Don't give up right here! Not when your work is done and you are in the wait. I want this to be the 2ww... that surprises you both!


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove said:


> Oh Ladies... ONEBUMP & BABYHOPES... I know you both know that you aren't out unless the ugly :witch: shows her nasty face. And I'm still hoping she has the best of all reasons for not showing up...
> 
> Don't give up right here! Not when your work is done and you are in the wait. I want this to be the 2ww... that surprises you both!

You're one of the best cheerleaders out there. 

I think it's because nothing I can do now will change whether it's happened or not. Feeel like it hasn't happened, therefore useless because there's nothing I can do for about 4-6 weeks (next cycle will be a 2 monther). Blech!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

onebumpplease said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Torres! I'm going wild with your good news. :brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> Babyhopes, Snow, OneBump: I just know... KNOW this is the month for this thread! Can't wait to hear about all the BFP's up in here. :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the support Leinz, but I don't think I'll be involives in the celebrations this month. I don't think it's my turn. I'm 11-13dpo today, and still BFN's. I don't really feel pregnant, I don't feel PMS'y, I don't feel sad, I don't feel anything. I kinda feel like my emotional system is just shut down, trying to protect itself from more disappointment. I might go talk to my doctor, she what she is willing to do prior to the 1yr TTC mark. Otherwise I'm just really really blah.
> It's down to OneBump and Snow. Good luck ladies - Torres needs some company!Click to expand...
> 
> Babyhopes :hugs: I am with you. Feel completely out and very down about the whole process. I am mentally struggling with this whole process and very worried about my prospects...Click to expand...

Onebump - You took the words out of my mouth. I am still struggling hence my lack of posting. I am very very worried about my prospects. I am just super upset that Clomid didn't work for me! It works for like 50% of people - those are some really high odds and I wasn't one of them. It worries me that I might have something else going on. I am sooo scared of the RE/FS on Monday. I am afraid they are going to find something else out. I don't know if I can mentally take it right now. I was filling out the 10 page form for the visit and it was really depressing to put 14 cycles of TTC. :cry: I am hitting the rock bottom that you speak of.


----------



## onebumpplease

Unfortunately I feel that the only thing to truly pick us out of our funk would be two pink lines. :cry:

Snowflakes, I so hope you don't need to wait any longer. Why is it so hard?


----------



## Leinzlove

OneBump: I sure as heck hope your next cycle isn't two months. We know I'm still rooting for your BFP! But, isn't there anything they will do to fix your long cycles?

Snow: I'm sorry the Clomid isn't working! There has to be something else they can do.:hugs:

It breaks my heart that you both aren't pregnant! But, truly don't give up! And yes one of these 2ww's will be the one.... I'm hoping this one! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Leinz - Nice new avatar! Cute girl!

Onebump - Group hug! Wish we could meet for coffee and talk to each other!!

I am just hoping the RE/FS appt goes well (they don't find anymore issues) and that I can get my PMA back with another new plan of action.


----------



## Torres

Big group hug!

As Leinz said, this cycle is not over until the witch comes knocking. Hopefully she fell off her broom and will need 9 months to recover!
I pray for you ladies every day. You're all such deserving people. I can't wait to celebrate your BFP's with you (hopefully very soon!)


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Leinz - Nice new avatar! Cute girl!
> 
> Onebump - Group hug! Wish we could meet for coffee and talk to each other!!
> 
> I am just hoping the RE/FS appt goes well (they don't find anymore issues) and that I can get my PMA back with another new plan of action.

Yup a wee coffee with like minded friends would be perfect!!



Torres said:


> Big group hug!
> 
> As Leinz said, this cycle is not over until the witch comes knocking. Hopefully she fell off her broom and will need 9 months to recover!
> I pray for you ladies every day. You're all such deserving people. I can't wait to celebrate your BFP's with you (hopefully very soon!)

I 'know' it's not really over till the witch comes, but I took a test today and I'm pretty sure I'm 13dpo, got a negative. All the spotting and major temp drop. I kinda know it is over this month...sorry...



Leinzlove said:


> OneBump: I sure as heck hope your next cycle isn't two months. We know I'm still rooting for your BFP! But, isn't there anything they will do to fix your long cycles?
> 
> Snow: I'm sorry the Clomid isn't working! There has to be something else they can do.:hugs:
> 
> It breaks my heart that you both aren't pregnant! But, truly don't give up! And yes one of these 2ww's will be the one.... I'm hoping this one! :)

I don't know if they'll do anything about my cycles or not. Basically I will be booking in for an HSG and then I think the OB/GYN will decide what to do about not getting pregnant and our cycles. Thanks :)

Torres any symptoms? let me live vicariously through yourself and Leinz ;).


----------



## Torres

I'm feeling a bit tired, my boobs are sore and my nipples are quite sensitive. I'm still not really celebrating, as I'm nervous about another CP. I ran out to the dollarstore today to buy some cheapie PT's to keep on testing. I haven't tested yet today though. 
I went to my GP yesterday, he referred me to my OBGYN, and is sending me for bloodwork tomorrow and an ultrasound next week. My u/s appt is for the 26th, but I'm going to change it for the following week, as I will be 6 weeks and that's when the heart starts beating. 
When do you see your OBGYN again onebump?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> I'm feeling a bit tired, my boobs are sore and my nipples are quite sensitive. I'm still not really celebrating, as I'm nervous about another CP. I ran out to the dollarstore today to buy some cheapie PT's to keep on testing. I haven't tested yet today though.
> I went to my GP yesterday, he referred me to my OBGYN, and is sending me for bloodwork tomorrow and an ultrasound next week. My u/s appt is for the 26th, but I'm going to change it for the following week, as I will be 6 weeks and that's when the heart starts beating.
> When do you see your OBGYN again onebump?


I won't see him till after my HSG. I won't get that till Fri at the latest. I call on day 1 of my cycle and then they try and book you in roughly for CD10. They only have appointments on a Wednesday though. So it can vary. Like I say I'll call on Friday and claim CD1 even if she hasn't shown as she will be here by Saturday at the latest.

I called the hospital about my progesterone tests, as I wasn't sure if I should be re-tested, depending on when I o'd. The secretary couldn't discuss the results over the phone, but said they are in and a letter is in the post and I shouldn't worry. Therefore it sounds like they are ok, but she can't officially say so...


----------



## Torres

I find it so weird that they mail you so many important things. It would seem easier to see you or call you. I guess it saves them time though. And I'm thinking that if the results were bad, you would have been called in. 
Are you nervous for the HSG? Do you know how long it takes to get the results for that?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> I find it so weird that they mail you so many important things. It would seem easier to see you or call you. I guess it saves them time though. And I'm thinking that if the results were bad, you would have been called in.
> Are you nervous for the HSG? Do you know how long it takes to get the results for that?

I'm not nervous about it RIGHT now, but I know it's meant to be painful, so I know I will be nervous on the day of it. I am nervous of the results though, what if they show the problem. I keep imagining I don't have ovaries or something, but imagine that my hormonal tests would have shown a blip if that was the case. Anyway my consultant will get the info within a few days of the scan and I call to make an appointment with him and then we discuss what happens next. So I don't know how long I'll need to wait on an appointment, would really like the whole process complete before I return to school in August. Well not necessarily the whole thing, just this part of it; initial tests.


----------



## Leinzlove

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Leinz - Nice new avatar! Cute girl!
> 
> Onebump - Group hug! Wish we could meet for coffee and talk to each other!!
> 
> I am just hoping the RE/FS appt goes well (they don't find anymore issues) and that I can get my PMA back with another new plan of action.
> 
> Yup a wee coffee with like minded friends would be perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> Torres said:
> 
> 
> Big group hug!
> 
> As Leinz said, this cycle is not over until the witch comes knocking. Hopefully she fell off her broom and will need 9 months to recover!
> I pray for you ladies every day. You're all such deserving people. I can't wait to celebrate your BFP's with you (hopefully very soon!)Click to expand...
> 
> I 'know' it's not really over till the witch comes, but I took a test today and I'm pretty sure I'm 13dpo, got a negative. All the spotting and major temp drop. I kinda know it is over this month...sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> OneBump: I sure as heck hope your next cycle isn't two months. We know I'm still rooting for your BFP! But, isn't there anything they will do to fix your long cycles?
> 
> Snow: I'm sorry the Clomid isn't working! There has to be something else they can do.:hugs:
> 
> It breaks my heart that you both aren't pregnant! But, truly don't give up! And yes one of these 2ww's will be the one.... I'm hoping this one! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if they'll do anything about my cycles or not. Basically I will be booking in for an HSG and then I think the OB/GYN will decide what to do about not getting pregnant and our cycles. Thanks :)
> 
> Torres any symptoms? let me live vicariously through yourself and Leinz ;).Click to expand...


I hear you. 14dpo today, skipped cheapie, went straight to FRER and nothing. I think I O'ed 2 days late, so Thurs might be my official 14dpi. Either way, SOMETHING should have showed. I'm tired of trying to strong. I'm tired of my body not cooperating. I'm just tired of this whole thing. *SOB*


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

There is CLEARLY a line, but there isn't a trace of colour in it... sigh

Ok, so it's kinda hard to see, but I swear there is a line in real life - even on my phone, just not on the jpg. Either way, I don't think it's real.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## onebumpplease

Babyhopes I am hoping this is just the start GL :thumbup:

AF arrive 30minutes ago, properly devastated. Going to take some time away from BnB. I'm struggling so much. I can't see this happening for me and I don't know how to move on with my life. 

Good luck ladies, I'll be back, just need to get my head around this.


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Babyhopes I am hoping this is just the start GL :thumbup:
> 
> AF arrive 30minutes ago, properly devastated. Going to take some time away from BnB. I'm struggling so much. I can't see this happening for me and I don't know how to move on with my life.
> 
> Good luck ladies, I'll be back, just need to get my head around this.

Take care OneBump, and thanks for all the support. I totally hear where you're coming from. I felt the same a month or 2 ago, and came back much less emotionally invested. We'll be here for you whenever you need/want our support!


----------



## Torres

:hugs: Onebump. I, like babyhopes, know how you are feeling. I took a few steps back the last two months, and it really did help me emotionally. I look forward to hearing from you again. Take care love. Motherhood is in the cards for you, I know it is. 

Babyhopes, I deffo see the line. It's hard to tell if there is colour to it though. Was it with FMU? I haven't really heard of FRER's having problems with evaps though. How long did it take to come up?!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> :hugs: Onebump. I, like babyhopes, know how you are feeling. I took a few steps back the last two months, and it really did help me emotionally. I look forward to hearing from you again. Take care love. Motherhood is in the cards for you, I know it is.
> 
> Babyhopes, I deffo see the line. It's hard to tell if there is colour to it though. Was it with FMU? I haven't really heard of FRER's having problems with evaps though. How long did it take to come up?!

It was SMU, and came up well within 3 minutes. I'm thinking maybe it was a fault with the Ab strip, cause you can *kinda* see the same white smudgy line through the pink on the Control line. I think I need to call it quits for a couple days... I'm gonna send Hubby and I to the poor house!


----------



## Torres

Dollarstore cheapies don't cost much...........


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, Babyhopes I can't wait for you to test, again! Sounds very promising. This could be your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh one bump - Sorry for AF. I am sending you the biggest hugs right now. I completely hear ya about the emotional stuff. I am still struggling. I am actually thinking of asking the FS/RE on Monday if they recommend a therapist for me. This is how bad it has gotten for me. Between still feeling grief from the MC in November to TTC issues to my diagnoses to the 14 months of TTC and not pregnant. I am becoming a mess. Work isn't helping my attitude as my co-worker keeps getting bigger and bigger and is due in Oct. And I work like 2 ft away from her and people are asking about the nursery and shower and blah blah blah. Then my other co-worker another 2 ft away keeps asking her questions about TTC and dropping the not so subtle hints that she's trying. I feel like I can't away from it. They bring it up all day long. I haven't told work about any of TTC stuff what so ever. And my feeling of bitterness and negativity are not right. So I will see what they say. 

I have thought that it might be a good idea for me to go to the FS/RE on Monday. Let y'all know what they say and then I have thought about taking a BNB break. I'm not sure yet. We'll see though. 

Baby hopes - It looks like either the start of a line (maybe you OV late) or it could be a evap. Hard to tell honestly in the pic.


----------



## snowflakes120

I have a renewed sense of faith for this cycle. My Progesterone was 52!!! It is usually in the 20's!!! I can't help but be hopeful that this is it! It can either mean: the medicine is doing its thing, I am PG, or I OV'd more than 1 egg. OMG.


----------



## Torres

SNOW!!!!!! I'm shaking! I don't even know what to say! YAY!!!! How did you find this out? Doctors? If so, what did they say? You're 8 DPO, OMG, I want you to test!


----------



## snowflakes120

I get 7dpo Progesterone blood tests every cycle as I have a Luteal Phase Defect. This level of 52 is anything but low!! I am so going to hold out. The longer I wait the better. I kinda want to test on Sunday so if I get a + then I can cancel the RE/FS appt on Monday but I feel it is still too early to test - I will only be 11dpo. I don't know what to do. But I know I want to hold out - I want beautiful pink lines like yours!


----------



## Torres

I just googled Progesterone level 50 8 DPO and I must say, it is very exciting news!!!! Are you having any symptoms? I wouldn't freak if you're not, I didn't have any, besides being a little extra tired! I would still go to the specialist, just to see what they say, and maybe they will test you!!! Oh man, I'm feeling impatient already! I can just imagine how you're feeling!


----------



## Torres

Snow - as you know, I don't know much about charting whatsoever, but, from what I do know - yours looks fantastic! Keep those temps up girl!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Dollarstore cheapies don't cost much...........

Haha - true that! $1.25 at the one I go to. I can sneak that from the change jar unnoticed! :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> I have a renewed sense of faith for this cycle. My Progesterone was 52!!! It is usually in the 20's!!! I can't help but be hopeful that this is it! It can either mean: the medicine is doing its thing, I am PG, or I OV'd more than 1 egg. OMG.

That's FANTASTIC - physically, and emotionally! I'm glad that news came at a down time for you (not that I'm glad you had a down time) just that it was able to pick you up a bit. 52 is super high... the meds are doing their work! How many dpo are you? When will you know for sure? I hope it's means you are PREGGO!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ha! Yes, Torres - I am bursting! Hmmm - I like your idea of going to the specialist and seeing if maybe they will do a HCG blood test. You got me thinking there. No symptoms. I did have a bit of heartburn yesterday after lunch but I did eat an Italian Sub!! :haha:

Baby hopes - When are you going to test again? The test was done yesterday on 7dpo - I am 8dpo today. I am still debating on when to test. I want to hold out as long as possible. I like Torres idea of going to the RE on Monday and see if they will do bloods on me perhaps.


----------



## Torres

I'm assuming we take the same dollarstore cheapies as we are both in Ontario. I will say that they aren't as good as frers (the lines are a lot fainter), but they do work!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Snow - as you know, I don't know much about charting whatsoever, but, from what I do know - yours looks fantastic! Keep those temps up girl!

I'm with Torres... even though you're only 8 dpo, with number that high, you may be one of the lucky ones who gets an early BFP! I'm SO excited for you!!!

I'm not so confident with me - still no AF (today is calendar 16dpo, but I think my actual 14dpo), and starting to feel a bit pms'y. I may test again today, why the f- not??? I'm starting to wonder if all this time I've been screwing up the BD timing, and maybe that's my problem. If I assume I O'ed 14 days before my period starts, (usually 16-17dpo) most months we stop BDing at day 15, 16. Maybe it's been my fault all along.. I think this next cycle I'll going to do every other day, from cd 10-20, to cover our bases. Hubby tends to complain tho when things are too "structured" so I'll have to find a way to keep it interesting 

Ok, so I'm off to shower, and hit the $store. Part of me wants to go for big guns and redo FRER, as I'm thinking how light Torres' cheapie was compared to the same day FRER... but, one step at a time. Maybe by the time I'm ready to go AF will have snook in. 

What an exciting month - good luck everyone!


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Ha! Yes, Torres - I am bursting! Hmmm - I like your idea of going to the specialist and seeing if maybe they will do a HCG blood test. You got me thinking there. No symptoms. I did have a bit of heartburn yesterday after lunch but I did eat an Italian Sub!! :haha:
> 
> Baby hopes - When are you going to test again? The test was done yesterday on 7dpo - I am 8dpo today. I am still debating on when to test. I want to hold out as long as possible. I like Torres idea of going to the RE on Monday and see if they will do bloods on me perhaps.

Yes - keeping the app't can't hurt! I'm sure they would have test kits.. being a fertility clinic.


Hey, we're actually all online at the same time! Too bad there wasn't a 'live chat' option on B&B.


----------



## Torres

I agree, they should have a chat feature!
Snow - how many months have you been on clomid now?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Ok, off to Dollarama. Altho I'm way past FMU... been having some (TMI) gastro issues all morning, so I've been in the bathroom a lot. That's often a PMS symptom for me, so things may not be looking as positive as I thought :(


----------



## snowflakes120

I agree about live chat option!

I am in my 4th round of Clomid Torres.


----------



## BabyHopes.

F'ing Dollarama - the box was EMPTY!!! Someone opened it, and took out the test. ARgh.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Is this another evap? I know they are notorious with this brand.
There's colour.. but the line is super super skinny - not anywhere near as thick as the control line.
I think it's sufficiently curious to warrant a FRER!
What do you ladies think?
I'm not allowing myself to get excited yet.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Torres

You're joking!!! Unbelievable. Some people are just despicable!


----------



## Torres

I think it's FRER time babyhopes!


----------



## Torres

How fast did the line come up?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> I think it's FRER time babyhopes!

But I'm all pee-ed out! hahe 
I'll have to wait until later this afternoon.
I agree, even if it's an evap, it's curious enough... hubby wouldn't mind! :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> How fast did the line come up?

About 3-4 minutes. Which is confusing, cause the box says results in 1 min. But now, 10+ mins later, the line disappeared. Is that a bad sign?


----------



## Torres

3-4 minutes seems like a reasonable time to me! And remember after 10 mins the test is invalid. I would go buy a frer, try not drinking anything for a few hours and see what happens!!!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> 3-4 minutes seems like a reasonable time to me! And remember after 10 mins the test is invalid. I would go buy a frer, try not drinking anything for a few hours and see what happens!!!!

CTDP seems to agree with you! 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=38729

Ok, off I go. 
(starting to MAYBE get a bit excited)


----------



## Torres

Oh I have my whole body crossed for you!!! I've been stalking this thread all day for you and snow! Best case scenario - Snow, you and I get our sticky beans this month, and onebump gets hers next month!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Oh I have my whole body crossed for you!!! I've been stalking this thread all day for you and snow! Best case scenario - Snow, you and I get our sticky beans this month, and onebump gets hers next month!!!!!!!!

Should I do it now, or try and wait a few hours?
It's seriously ALL I can think about.


----------



## Torres

I would probably do it now, but that's because I have no patience.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> I would probably do it now, but that's because I have no patience.

I'm trying to keep myself busy for at least another hour... I did that first test right around noon. Laundry, dishes, watering... the house will look great when I'm done :)

I'm so glad you're here today - I'd be going stir crazy alone!


----------



## snowflakes120

I would hold it for at least 3 hours total! Get cleaning girl! Or go for a nice walk. I'm sure it's not 90-something in Canada!


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> I would hold it for at least 3 hours total! Get cleaning girl! Or go for a nice walk. I'm sure it's not 90-something in Canada!

Actually, Snow, it HAS been 90+F the last couple weeks in South/Eastern Ontario. Hit record highs this week for consecutive days over 40C. Thankfully it's cooled down, and IS a lively day for a walk :)


----------



## Torres

Snow - I'm not sure about where babyhopes is, but I live in the southern most part of Canada, and it has been over 100 for the past 3 days! And wickedly humid!


----------



## Torres

Does it get really humid in Ottawa Hopes?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Does it get really humid in Ottawa Hopes?

Sometimes, yes, but not as much as the Hamilton/Windor area I don't think. But it has been nasty hot and dry, fires everywhere. The city imposed a water ban on all non-essential uses (watering lawn, washing car etc). The the Fire Dept put out a statement essentially saying 'Screw that - water your lawns people to prevent brush fires'. Not in those words, but you know... there were 40 fires yesterday just from people's lawn's catching. It's THAT hot in Ottawa


----------



## onebumpplease

I've been stalking as I everything looks so amazing babyhopes and snowflakes. I have everything crossed for you. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Snow - I'm not sure about where babyhopes is, but I live in the southern most part of Canada, and it has been over 100 for the past 3 days! And wickedly humid!

I just did the conversion - 100F = 38C. We've DEFINITELY been up there for a good part of the month, although usually only with the humidex. But it's easily been 30-35C before humidex. It's crazy. It's a tough summer to be a runner!


----------



## Torres

I hear you. I love riding my bike, but has been near impossible due to the heat and the humidity. I live in Windsor and the humidity is a killer here. Literally, there have been deaths due to this heat. That is crazy to hear that people's lawns just catch on fire, I've never heard of anything like that before!!!!
Hi Onebump!!!! How are you doing?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> I hear you. I love riding my bike, but has been near impossible due to the heat and the humidity. I live in Windsor and the humidity is a killer here. Literally, there have been deaths due to this heat. That is crazy to hear that people's lawns just catch on fire, I've never heard of anything like that before!!!!
> Hi Onebump!!!! How are you doing?

Surprisingly better today than I've been the week leading up to AF. AF hormones were probably causing the extreme reaction to my situation. In general I'm having an extreme AF. Tons of blood, especially considering I had a really week AF last cycle. Strange cramps, so I think I probably was affected by the usual AF depression harder.

I don't know if I can get pregnant, but today I have hope I might. I think part of my worry is due to the fact I've not had a CP or a MC, now let me make it clear. I DON'T want one of them, but I wonder why I haven't even conceived a weak bean. Surely that means it's even less likely I can conceive in the first place.

NHS didn't do us any favours though, called for my HSG and only one guy can do them and he's on holiday for 3 x weeks. So I won't get it till next cycle. Going to call hospital tomorrow about scheduling OH's SA. I don't know what I'll do if he has a poor result. But I'm hoping it won't be. 

Thanks for the support. I think I'll make it through, till next AF anyway!


----------



## snowflakes120

Holy cow my Canadians! Very hot for you! I'm surprised my parents haven't said anything about the heat. I don't know if I've said it before but I grew up right on the NY/ON border. I lived in a small suburb outside of Niagara Falls/Buffalo, NY til I turned 25 then I moved to NC. 

One bump - Honestly, my OBGYN told me average is 7 months to conceive. And I have read 3 books that say the same. I would not worry hun. And I know easier said then done! Really! I am so mad at NHS for you to get the HSG. Glad to see you posting again! Hugs hun!


----------



## BabyHopes.

It must have been an evap on the $store scheapie.... FRER is stark white :(


----------



## Torres

Oh no Babyhopes. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Babyhopes :hugs: That is rubbish.

(Am I allowed to secretly hope it's just because it's not FMU without anyone minding...?)


----------



## BabyHopes.

I am so done with all this testing. If AF doesn't show in a week, maybe I'll test then. For now, I'm checked out. Thanks for your support today girls.


----------



## Torres

We're always here for each other!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for the evil evap line and a BFN. But at least you have a nice clean house! Maybe you OV'd later than you think and it's just still too early!

Torres - We are always here for eachother!


----------



## Torres

I'm with onebump and I'm holding onto hope. Fx'ed that AF stays away.
Snow - I'm trying to decide if that was you agreeing with me, or fixing my grammatical errors! haha


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> I'm with onebump and I'm holding onto hope. Fx'ed that AF stays away.
> Snow - I'm trying to decide if that was you agreeing with me, or fixing my grammatical errors! haha

I suppose I'm still hopeful, can't I can't dwell on it, every waking moment.
Your grammar was correct - you were both correct! I think it was a statement of agreement....
We're = we are! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: I was hoping not to hear that. :hugs: I hope the :witch: has the best reason for keeping her ugly face away.


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha Torres - I am just nodding my head in agreement!! xoxo Totally not correcting you huns!! 

OMG. Another temp raise. I can't wait to see tomorrows as last month I had some raises but got a bigh drop on 10dpo which is tomorrow for me. Still no symptoms though! Torres and Leinz - did you girls have symptoms at about 9dpo??


----------



## Torres

Snow - None that I was aware of. I wasn't symptom spotting as I was concerned about my uncle at the time. I was tired, but I'm not sure if that was because of the pregnancy or because of sleeping in a hospital waiting room for a few days! Do you have any symptoms? I'm so excited for you! I really hope this is it!!!!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Haha Torres - I am just nodding my head in agreement!! xoxo Totally not correcting you huns!!
> 
> OMG. Another temp raise. I can't wait to see tomorrows as last month I had some raises but got a bigh drop on 10dpo which is tomorrow for me. Still no symptoms though! Torres and Leinz - did you girls have symptoms at about 9dpo??

Snow: If it's not my month, I honestly hope it's yours :)

I now wish I temped... might provide some more info. 
15/17dpo today - still nothing. Didn't test this morning, didn't have the heart, but still no sign of AF. I know would like confirmation that I at least ovulated. I know I was sick with a killer cold at the time, and I feel like I did O 2 days later than "calendar" says (which is why I have the 2nd 'dpo' day), but maybe I didn't O at all. That would be the 2nd anovulatory cycle in 6 months/7 cycles... maybe there is a bigger problem here??

Anyway, I'm keeping busy - going to go see a film with my mom, sis, and 2 nieces (total dolls) then having friends over tonight, so I won't be puttering around. 

Good luck ladies!
Leinz & Torres: Hope you continue to feel good and healthy!
OneBump: Stay strong! Less stress = higher fertility - ask Torres!
Snow: Fingers crossed for you chicka! 10 dpo... almost worth testing?


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - do you have any symptoms of AF or preg? 
Snow - I would love for you to test!


----------



## Torres

Snow - I see the drop in temp, but it's so small. Could it be a temping error? All of your other drops have been quite dramatic. 
Babyhopes - AF still away?
Onebump - Thinking about you chica!
Leinz - How are you feeling? How are your symptoms? I have no MS so far, just sore boobs and sensitive nipples!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Babyhopes - do you have any symptoms of AF or preg?
> Snow - I would love for you to test!

No symptoms either way. Nothing to report. Missed FMU this morning, thinking I should wait another day. BFN yesterday. Starting to wonder if this is all just a big misunderstanding between my body and myself, and that I'm not prego.

Snow: what's up with you girl? Any news?


----------



## Torres

How many days late are you Babyhopes?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> How many days late are you Babyhopes?

By calendar 5, by my feelings about when I O'ed, 3.
Another BFN today with SMU, FRER and all.
I think I'll make an appt with my doc for early this week if nothing happens by the end of the weekend. Sigh. Losing hope.

Hope you ladies are all staying strong and positive.
BabyHope(less)


----------



## snowflakes120

Well girls. I tested BFN. I'm devastated. I just want to give up. I can't do this anymore. Since I have waited 7/8 weeks for the RE appt - I still plan on going on Monday but my heart really isn't in it. I'll let ya know how it goes.

Babyhopes - Hope you get an answer soon on whether its BFP or AF.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Well girls. I tested BFN. I'm devastated. I just want to give up. I can't do this anymore. Since I have waited 7/8 weeks for the RE appt - I still plan on going on Monday but my heart really isn't in it. I'll let ya know how it goes.
> 
> Babyhopes - Hope you get an answer soon on whether its BFP or AF.

I'm sorry Snow. I hear you girl. I just had the worst, messiest mental breakdown with DH. At least now he knows just how badly this is affecting me. He actually asked - this occupies your every waking thought, doesn't it? And I totally lost it. Most of the month I'm ok, but this 10-14dpo wait, and than POST 14dpo just totally takes the life out of me. He think (due to the crying fit) that I'm PMS'ing, and that I can expect AF any time now. I kinda hope he's right. We also discussed our plans for next cycle... he has also noticed that we kinda just stop BD'ing once I think I've O'ed. His suggestion is to keep going for a few more days in case I've miss-read the O signs. Which I think I have on at least 3 cycles, where if I count backwards from day 1 of AF, I O'ed later than I thought. I think I'm going to go get a BBT this weekend, and start temping. At least when I do go for my FS appt after 1 year of trying, I'll have more information about my cycles, instead of just lengths, etc. 

Again, Snow, I'm really really sorry. It's not fair for our bodies to mimic the symptoms so closely, and than not follow through. I have no idea how all those 'non-chalante' people do it.

Take care ladies.


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm so sorry babyhopes and snow. I have no words to help, I just hope we feel better soon and more importantly a BFP around the corner. I was so convinced for you both :( It's bad enough one of us not getting it, but so many....

Torres am so chuffed you made it and Leinzlove is flying away from us... ;) Hope you are enjoying every minute :D (or at least most).


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: NO! You aren't out unless that stupid :witch: shows her ugly face. And I'm hoping she doesn't. Now, trying to be helpful here... Do you know about exactly when you O'd? If you do and you reach 15dpo... there is only one explanation for this you are pregnant! Don't give up! And if your AF is late, it probably means you ovulated later. I did this cycle 4 in December and totally missed the egg. Which also means there is still a good chance that you are pregnant! :hugs:

Snow: You are definitley not out either. I'm hoping the :witch: keeps her ugly face away for the best of reasons. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

As for symptoms: More of my big mouth! The first possible symptoms are of conception and they are... unexplained all day nausea or cramping that continues throughout the 2ww wait or around the time of conception... Unlike Ovulation cramping.

Then the next symptoms appear around implantation... You know of the common IB or O like cramping.

Then right before the BFP any other symptoms can occur. Earliest in my opinion would be headaches, changes in smell, increased CM.

And ofcourse you can always be pregnant. None or all mean a thing. This drove me crazy every month. Truthfully, 4 out of 5 cycles I thought myself pregnant and wasn't. 

AFM update: I still have all symptoms. I thought they would be easing by now. My worst is emotional, depressed, cry over everything feelings. I also have fatique, frequent urination, and MS remains. No complaints here though.


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. I woke up at 4:30am with the worst stomach ache. I threw up about an hour later. I had to temp a half hour later at 6 so I think that is why my temp is raised. I feel so incredibly sick still. I'm not too sure if it's the flu, something I ate (even though hubby had same thing) or if it's morning sickness. I feel disgusting though....


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG. I woke up at 4:30am with the worst stomach ache. I threw up about an hour later. I had to temp a half hour later at 6 so I think that is why my temp is raised. I feel so incredibly sick still. I'm not too sure if it's the flu, something I ate (even though hubby had same thing) or if it's morning sickness. I feel disgusting though....

Snowflakes, when will you next be ready to test? Wednesday (14dpo?)

As much as that's rubbish you're ill, I really hope it's a symptom.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm truly hoping you are about to update us with your BFP! :hugs: I hope you also feel better.


----------



## Torres

Oh snow, I hope it's morning sickness! I know you were devastated with your bfn, but 10dpo is still so early!!! Fx'ed for you!
I'm kind of freaking. My boobs aren't as sore as they have been. My nipples are super sensitive, but I'm so worried that I might have another chemical.
I have a FRER at home, but I'm not sure that do me much good, because they are obviously very sensitive, and will probably still give me a BFP. I'm so worried.


----------



## Torres

Snow - your chart is fantastic no?


----------



## Torres

I just took the FRER, the test line is darker than the control line, so I'm taking that as a good sign.
I also googled about sore boobs and there are tons are women who said their soreness was on and off. So, I'm a bit calmer now, especially because my nipples still want to kill anyone/anything that touches them. Haha


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG. I woke up at 4:30am with the worst stomach ache. I threw up about an hour later. I had to temp a half hour later at 6 so I think that is why my temp is raised. I feel so incredibly sick still. I'm not too sure if it's the flu, something I ate (even though hubby had same thing) or if it's morning sickness. I feel disgusting though....

I hope it's good news!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> I just took the FRER, the test line is darker than the control line, so I'm taking that as a good sign.
> I also googled about sore boobs and there are tons are women who said their soreness was on and off. So, I'm a bit calmer now, especially because my nipples still want to kill anyone/anything that touches them. Haha

Phew - glad all is well. There are probably a million different symptoms that can come and go, and everyone is different. Easier said than done, but try not to stress out! Little bean is doing great :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

So, AF came last night in full vengence. I had a bachelorette party to go to last night, and wasn't going to drink just in case, but Hubby sat me down and said 'you're going to hate me for this, but hear me out' and essentially told me he didn't think I was preggo, and that the super melt-down was probably PMS. I hate when he's right :( 
I'm not as broken up as I thought I would be - I guess I knew I wasn't really preggo with all the negs on the FRERs. Oh well, we have a plan in place for the next cycle, and I'll give it everything I've got - again. May start temping, taking DHA and baby aspirion, although I need to do some research on the last one.

Take care ladies. xo


----------



## Torres

I'm taking baby aspirin babyhopes. My OBGYN told me to take it as I had severe Pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome. Is it supposed to help conceive?
Glad you're okay and you have a plan for next month. Make sure you keep BDing even after you think you O'ed!


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Babyhopes :hugs: But you have a plan, I have a plan. We CAN do this I'm sure. Maybe this time next month you'll be celebrating, because you will be, I'm just hoping it's sooner rather than later.

Torres, I understand why you're panicking. I hope you can settle a little as statistically everything is going to be fine with your little bean xx


----------



## Torres

I hope we'll all be celebrating everyone's BFP's next cycle! Actually hopefully we'll be celebrating snows in a few days!
Maybe I'm selfish- but I don't want new BnB friends, I want you all to be my bump buddies!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well it was def the flu. I had a bad fever last night and this AM. I go to the RE in a few hours. I'll update with a new plan of action. FRER today and BFN so I am totally out! Pretty disappointed but not too surprised! Just thought we had it in the bag with my higher Progesterone and my chart looking so nice... Onto cycle #15. WTF.


----------



## Torres

Snow :hugs: I thought this was your month too. Hopefully the RE will be able to come up with a plan and you'll get your BFP next month!


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow I can't imagine how you're feeling. I really hope the next stage is the stage that gives you your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Torres

How are you doing Onebump? Why do you think this cycle is going to be so long?


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Well it was def the flu. I had a bad fever last night and this AM. I go to the RE in a few hours. I'll update with a new plan of action. FRER today and BFN so I am totally out! Pretty disappointed but not too surprised! Just thought we had it in the bag with my higher Progesterone and my chart looking so nice... Onto cycle #15. WTF.

Hey Snow, how'd it go with the RE? Any insights?


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I am back. I was there forever! We talked for like an hour. Basically, she is recommending IUI with Femara, mid-cycle ultrasound & Ovridel (a shot that will make me OV within 24-36 of injection). I don't know what to do. I don't know if I'm ready for all this. It's really super expensive. Hubby only works part-time and goes to school full-time and we pay cash for his tuition. It's gonna be hard. I just don't know what to do or think. My mind is mush after all the info that was given to me. I am so confused right now. I have some serious thinking to do. Sorry to be the downer of the day.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Well, I am back. I was there forever! We talked for like an hour. Basically, she is recommending IUI with Femara, mid-cycle ultrasound & Ovridel (a shot that will make me OV within 24-36 of injection). I don't know what to do. I don't know if I'm ready for all this. It's really super expensive. Hubby only works part-time and goes to school full-time and we pay cash for his tuition. It's gonna be hard. I just don't know what to do or think. My mind is mush after all the info that was given to me. I am so confused right now. I have some serious thinking to do. Sorry to be the downer of the day.

:hugs: Snow :hugs:
That sounds like a lot to take in. At least the positive side is, should you choose to proceed with it, there is a plan. It sounds like your specialist is willing to do whatever it takes, which is a good thing. I haven't actually looked into it, but I'm sure the costs are nuts. I don't wish this on anyone! Take whatever time you need to process, talk it out with hubby. Maybe a year or two of saving isn't a bad thing - take the stress off TTC. (Of course still to NTNP in the meantime!), but know at the back of your mind that when you're ready to be more proactive, that the help is available. 
I'm really sorry you have to go through all this :(
I can only imagine how long a road it's been for you. This is why I'm worried about having to wait a year to get tested. If there is a problem with me/hubby/us, I feel like we're wasting time just letting the months go by. 

Take care, and try and have a restful night, I bet you're utterly exhausted after all that. Whatever we can do, we're here!!! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Snow - No need to apologize! You know that! You don't have to make your decision at this moment. You don't even have to make it within the next month, or even in 4 months. I have no idea how expensive it is, but I do know what it's like having one person working full time (my hubby) and one part time and in school (Me 2 years ago). It's not easy, and I applaud you guys for doing it. 
What my suggestion is, is to take your time to think about it, go through the pros and cons (money vs. rate of success), and while you are thinking about it, keep TTC and start putting whatever money you can aside. Either you will get pregnant on your own, and you will have extra money already set aside for whatever you want, or you will have the money to go ahead with the IUI.
No matter what you do, we'll be here cheering you on, sharing the hard times and celebrating the good times. :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - did you look into temping? Are you going to try it this cycle?


----------



## Torres

Snow - did the specialist say anything about your progesterone levels?


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this. I can't believe how many women have difficulty TTC. I always expected to have difficulties (I have been known to be a bit of a pessimist), but I am so surprised as to how many women do have difficulties.

Snow I hope you and DH and come to a decision. Although it's horrible, saving up over a certain amount of period (not too long hopefully) will cause your body to do the trick that you hear so often, stories of women falling just before starting treatment. Wish I had something more helpful to say. You are always welcome to either have all the positivity in the world or when you are at rock bottom. We are with you, we want you to get that BFP. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, my pattern since I came off BCP April 2011 to have a 2month cycle followed by a one month cycle. Therefore just had a lovely 28day cycle, so expecting a longer version. Would obviously be delighted if my body proved me wrong :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Babyhopes - did you look into temping? Are you going to try it this cycle?

I'm still hesitant - although I know I should technically have started on CD1. My concern is that it will give me one more thing to obsess about. And I know I ovulate, so I don't really need it for confirmation; and now that we're going to keep BDing a week past when I think I O, I don't know if we need to.

But yet, it'll be good info to give the doc... I guess the answer is I still haven't decided! Do you temp? Do you find it helpful, or an added stressor?


----------



## Torres

I never temped. I wake up a few times a night, and am normally going to and from my daughter's room, so I never thought it would be accurate for me. 
Fx'd this is your month and you won't even have to think about temping again.
How are you doing snow?


----------



## onebumpplease

I think it could cause extra stress if there is no real need. I don't have regular cycles, so find it necessary to confirm ovulation, in order to know when to expect AF. But am considering quitting temping a few days after that as I find the TWW can be a bit stressful.


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm here following you girls. Just lurking away (in a non stalker creepy kinda way). xoxo

We are going forward with the IUI. I'm prolly quitting temping after AF arrives for the IUI as they will be giving me a schedule of dates that will outline when and what will be done. They will also tell me when and when not to BD. RE said the cycle will be all planned out for me and I won't have to think about a thing. Hoping this will alleviate some of my anxieties of missing OV and such. I might even not do any OPK's either. I plan to ask at my next appt that will be when AF arrives. Which should be Thurs or Fri.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> I'm here following you girls. Just lurking away (in a non stalker creepy kinda way). xoxo
> 
> We are going forward with the IUI. I'm prolly quitting temping after AF arrives for the IUI as they will be giving me a schedule of dates that will outline when and what will be done. They will also tell me when and when not to BD. RE said the cycle will be all planned out for me and I won't have to think about a thing. Hoping this will alleviate some of my anxieties of missing OV and such. I might even not do any OPK's either. I plan to ask at my next appt that will be when AF arrives. Which should be Thurs or Fri.

:hugs: Sounds good snow. Here's hoping for the best :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> I'm here following you girls. Just lurking away (in a non stalker creepy kinda way). xoxo
> 
> We are going forward with the IUI. I'm prolly quitting temping after AF arrives for the IUI as they will be giving me a schedule of dates that will outline when and what will be done. They will also tell me when and when not to BD. RE said the cycle will be all planned out for me and I won't have to think about a thing. Hoping this will alleviate some of my anxieties of missing OV and such. I might even not do any OPK's either. I plan to ask at my next appt that will be when AF arrives. Which should be Thurs or Fri.

Snow, lurk away! There's nothing creepy about to keep up, but keep quiet. 

I'm glad that you guys have made a plan - and I think your doc is right, having everything planned will be SO MUCH LESS STRESS! I know you're still struggling with all of this but I'm actually excited for you - this is HUGE step towards getting your little one! I hope the process isn't too difficult (I really know nothing about how it works except for the mechanics of IUI... ) or painful. This could be the beginning of the end for you! (In a good way.. not an ominous one - you know what I mean!)

Take care, and keep your chin up.
xo
Hopes


----------



## Torres

Snow - I agree witht the girls. This is a good thing and one step closer to your BFP! I also think it will be very nice for you to have the responsibility of it all off your shoulders. We'll be here every step of the way!


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: I never temped either. I just BD CD10-20 nearly every day, and never missed more than every other. I hope you don't have to go for help, but temping is helpful.

Snow: I'm sorry to hear that the :witch: showed her ugly face. :hugs: I hope your first round of IUI is successful! It will be worth it. :hugs: 

Onebump: I really hope this isn't a long cycle. I don't get why your Dr. isn't doing anything about these super long cycles... Isn't there a way to shorten them? Have you looked into B6 at all? The fact that the Dr. is doing nothing is making me mad. :hugs:

Torres: It sure is hard being PAL. My boobs also went from sore to not sore. Seemed like they are sorer when they are couped up in a bra. Symptoms came and went. When is your first appt/scan?


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm taking Bcomplex again, I had stopped all my vitamins under some sort of trying to fool my body into not trying. Completely ridiculous and we are back to normal vitamin munching :)

I don't want to ask my GP about my cycle, but once all our tests are done, including the HSG and I get to speak to the gyno, I will discuss fixing the cycles at least. Not letting it get to me now, but if O hasn't happened within the next two weeks I'll maybe not feel so happy about it!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Hopefully the Bcomplex will help with your cycle this month. When does that HSG guy get back again? I can't believe they don't have a replacement for when he's on vacay. Are you in a small town in Scotland?

Leinz - What's PAL? I go for my first u/s tomorrow. 

I wish I wouldn't have complained about not having symptoms. Yesterday I was so dizzy that I had to leave the store while I was shopping, I had to sit with my head between my legs for what seemed like an hour, and then I had to eventually call my mom to come over and check on me! I have never been that dizzy (without being drunk, hehe), the room was spinning, I felt like I was going to throw up, urggg, it was bad. My mom came over and gave me saltine crackers, I ate a whole package and drank 3 bottles of water. She also brought her portable BP machine to check my BP. It was normal for me (95/50). I'm going to the Dr. for my physical today and to fill in the start of my pregnancy forms, and I want to talk to him about it. I know in the beginning of pregnancy, you can have low BP spells, and because I already have low BP, I don't want to have fainting spells or something. (I fainted a few times when I was preg with my daughter). But, at the same time, I have to be super careful of doing anything to raise my BP, because I am at high risk of developing PE and HELLP syndrome again. Blah, if it's not one thing it's another eh?


----------



## onebumpplease

PAL = pregnant(cy) after loss I believe.

Torres that's yucky. I have really low blood pressure and BCP can raise your blood pressure, but the doc said I was still really low on it. That is something to keep in mind when I get my BFP ;)

Must be good to get the ball rolling at the docs :) Woohoo for your USound, please keep us informed :)


----------



## snowflakes120

How's my girlies doing?

Torres - HOw did the appt go?

AF should show tomorrow for me.


----------



## Torres

Hey. Just got back from my u/s. I am 6 weeks spot on, and she said everything looks really good so far. Got to see the little heart beating - amazing seeing the baby is only 2.2mm! I go back for my second u/s on Sept 11th. I have my OBGYN appt on Sept 5th, and because he does in vitro, he may do the u/s there, so I won't have to go back to this place. 

How's everyone else doing? 
Snow - so if AF shows tomorrow, you go see the specialist tomorrow too? You're doing IUI this cycle right? How are you feeling about it?! 
Onebump - Fx'ed you O soon and don't have a super long cycle.
Babyhopes - When are you estimated to O this cycle?
Leinz - How's the bump?


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I just wish AF would stay away for 9 months! :hugs:

Onebump: I take B6 and I still take it. I will take Bcomplex even when I'm not TTC. I'm glad you are being positive. I hope O gets here soon! :hugs:

Torres: So happy you saw baby's heartbeat. Happy 6 weeks! I know how hard that first appt. is... I didn't breathe easier until I got out of the first tri. 

AFM: PAL does mean pregnancy after loss. I had a perfect day. I also had an ultrasound... measured right on and found out my bump is pink!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am beyond annoyed right now. My AF always shows 1st thing in the AM. She's a no show. WTF. The only time I want her be here - she's skips by me. I really just want to get started with the IUI process. What a witch! I supposed since my Progesterone levels were so high this cycle, it makes sense that it will take longer for the them to go down to get AF. I still am highly annoyed! Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torres

Snow - Are you sure you're not pregnant?

Leinz - Congrats! Is this your first girl? 
- I can't wait for first tri to be over, I'm so scared to miscarry.


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm a bad buddy. 

Congrats Leinz on the GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So very very happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! I ideally would love a girl but at this point will not complain about either!! Any names picked out? I have a girl name I really love!!

And you too Torres - Congrats on the U/S and seeing the HB. That is wonderful!! I doubt I'm PG with my temps dropping like they have. Maybe I'll buy one at walmart for 88 cents and see later. I hate to waste the money though. Even if it is only 3 quarters, a dime and 3 pennies...


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I hope AF has a reason and its because you aren't pregnant! I just can't wait for it to happen for you. :hugs:

AFM: I have a DD, this is DD #2! I'm so happy though to have a baby! My names are Bella Dawn and Priya Dawn... Can't choose and still looking at the same time. :)

DD #1 is Chloe Noreen


----------



## snowflakes120

Af totally arrived. Booo!! Oh well. I'm not surprised! Just add it to another busted cycle.

I am no longer charting. It was so nice to just sleep in today without the alarm clock going off and me struggling to go back to sleep.

I am feeling quite hopeful for this cycle. I go to the Dr. tomorrow - they have open hours from 6am to 8am. I can't wait to get some more info. I also made an appt to go and get acupuncture, she specializes in fertility. I go Friday after work - I'm super excited for it and it's supposed to help me relax as well. I went to Yoga yesterday and felt great after. Hope everyone's having a great weekend. Been totally engrossed with the Olympics!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow I am so glad you are ready for this cycle :) I hope the acupuncture is just the ticket :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Snow - excited to hear about your time at the doc's tomorrow. I've heard that acupuncture works wonders for a variety of things. Hope the combo of IUI and acupuncture gets you your BFP this cycle!
Onebump - Any sign of O?
Babyhopes - How are you doing? You should be gearing up to O in the next week right? Ready to put your new plan in action?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, you are keeping us going eh ;)

No sign of O, but it's CD13 so even last month when I O'd on CD14, I didn't have O signs till after I'd O'd on CD 15,16 etch. So progesterone symptoms.

I did have a sharp stabbing pain during the night that could've been O related, but just easily not. We'll see ;)


----------



## Torres

Onebump - I told you, I want you ladies as my bump buddies, so I don't care how long it takes, I'm here till we all get our BFPs!
- I hope that was an O pain. Are you getting in lots of BDing just in case? When do you see the Dr next? What are your hubby's thoughts on all of this? Is he being very supportive?
Snow - Excited to hear how the Drs went this morning!
Babyhopes - Your quiet. Just waiting to O eh?


----------



## snowflakes120

The appt was quite boring. I waited like a half hr. Spoke to the Nurse in the hallway. Got blood work done - which the girl was less than gentle and my arm hurts and is already starting to bruise and I have awesome veins! She is calling with my Estrogen blood results this afternoon. I was less than pleased when I asked if they would do anything if they end up being too low and she said they are more concerned with them being too high. Boo. I have a feeling that mine will be low as estrogen dictates CM & lining - and I have an issue with both. I have to go to the Pharmacy after work and pick up the Femara. My ultrasound should be next Tuesday for check my lining and Follicles. Nothing too exciting. 

One bump - Hope that OV happens soon. Do you plan on doing OPK's?

Babyhopes - How ya doing girl?


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> The appt was quite boring. I waited like a half hr. Spoke to the Nurse in the hallway. Got blood work done - which the girl was less than gentle and my arm hurts and is already starting to bruise and I have awesome veins! She is calling with my Estrogen blood results this afternoon. I was less than pleased when I asked if they would do anything if they end up being too low and she said they are more concerned with them being too high. Boo. I have a feeling that mine will be low as estrogen dictates CM & lining - and I have an issue with both. I have to go to the Pharmacy after work and pick up the Femara. My ultrasound should be next Tuesday for check my lining and Follicles. Nothing too exciting.
> 
> One bump - Hope that OV happens soon. Do you plan on doing OPK's?
> 
> Babyhopes - How ya doing girl?

Boooooooooooooooo Snowflakes, sore arm :( It's funny how some people are so much better at taking blood than others.

I thought I was going to do one today, but never really got around to it, I might do one tomorrow. Just avoiding obsessing over it.


----------



## snowflakes120

How quickly things change. My estrogen level was high (how wrong was I). So I have to go back tomorrow AM for an ultrasound to see if I have a cyst or if my estrogen is just high. I am figuring its a cyst bc that is just how things roll with me. I am not to start the Femara tonight. Just my luck. If it's not one thing it's another. I swear.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> How quickly things change. My estrogen level was high (how wrong was I). So I have to go back tomorrow AM for an ultrasound to see if I have a cyst or if my estrogen is just high. I am figuring its a cyst bc that is just how things roll with me. I am not to start the Femara tonight. Just my luck. If it's not one thing it's another. I swear.

:hugs: Aw honey, that's rubbish. I hope this is the last step though in getting you closer to your wee baby!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey girls,
Torres: Congrats on seeing the little heart beating! That must at least offer some relief.
Leinze: Pink! That's awesome! 
Snow: at least AF means you can get started dealing with the doc etc.
Onebump: I hope the pain was you O'ing!

I'm in that crappy limbo phase. EOD not until August 7th. We'll be on vacay... and it's the day after our 1st wedding anniversary. It makes me sad. I hope my mood improves between now and then, cause right now I'm just not feeling it. I don't feel particularly close to him right now... we haven't BD'ed in FOREVER and I'm kinda ok with it. I'm super not interested in being close, which sounds so awful :( I'm not sure what the problem is. I can't help thinking that maybe this isn't a good time for us to be trying, and that's why it's not happening. I'm starting to question my motivation for wanting to be pregnant... is it really just for someone to love/need me, as I often feel like I don't get enough from DH? Is it an attempt to get to reconnected, have something in common with him? I just don't know anymore. I don't want to be that person who tries to have a baby in an attempt to "fix" or improve our relationship you know? I want to make sure we're solid before we start, and I just don't know right now. Maybe it's not the right time. I wish I knew....
Anyway, sorry for the downer-rant. I hope at the very least you ladies are in a better place than me right now.


----------



## mbrew180

BabyHopes I'm very sorry you're feeling that way and I want you to know that your rant isn't a downer, you have to have some way to vent. I can't give any advice as I don't have any experience to share and learn from like that, but at least you know you have us here to talk to. :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm sorry to hear you can't start Famara. I'm unsure of why this is, though. Pregnancy and cysts go hand in hand. Not all cysts prevent TTC... They are very common. I hope you can maintain your PMA and you get pregnant soon! :hugs:

Bump: I sure hope O gets here super soon. Have you heard anything from the DR.? :hugs:

Babyhopes: DISLIKE! DISLIKE! DISLIKE! I'm sorry to hear that you are having doubts. I have no advise but vent away. We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, this cycle is cancelled. It was def a cyst. So I can't take any meds at all & no IUI will take place. We get to try all natural. Here's hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Well, this cycle is cancelled. It was def a cyst. So I can't take any meds at all & no IUI will take place. We get to try all natural. Here's hoping for the best but expecting the worst.

So what do you do now the Snow about the cyst? Sorry for the ignorance.

Torres I think you asked a while back about OH, not sure if I replied, it came to me today when I was out of the house. Now that shows you how much time I spend thinking about this stuff. OH is great. He REALLY wants this, but manages to take care of me when I hit rock bottom and I know he's hurting too. It's nice because in general I am the carer in my family and don't let them see me when I'm upset etc. So it's nice he takes care of me. Especially when I feel like I'm letting him down, he helps me to realise that it's not my fault.

Last BD was Sunday, so there is more on the cards tonight, yesterday was missed due to some probs my brother was having. I was nowhere near in the mood. I did have a temp dip, which could mean I may be Oing today or tomorrow. But I am doing my best not to get my hopes up.

As for the doc, I will get an appointment once I have had my HSG (won't be till next cycle) and OH has had his SA. We are avoiding booking that till I am sure we are out of my fertile window as I don't want to abstain for 3-5 days at this time, just in case.


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - It should resolve itself on its own by the end of this cycle. It should just go away. Once AF arrives (hoping the witch stays away!) I have to make an appt for another estrogen and ultrasound to make sure its completely gone. If all is good then I can start the Femara and do the IUI next cycle. 

Babyhopes - I hope you get that spark soon. Maybe a little time away together alone would be good for you both. I know that I felt super close to hubby while we went on vaca and even after. 

Welcome MBrew!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I hope O is here. Happy BD! :hugs:

Snow: I'm truly hoping you concieve naturally this cycle. Right now!! Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes- :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling all of those emotions right now. I must say that I do understand. In our almost 6 years of being married, I have had some times of doubt as well. Just the other day I caught myself thinking 'why are we having a second child together?'. But those doubts always pass and I remember why we are together and how good we are together. Marriage is super hard, and it takes so much work. I hope everything works out in time. If you're still feeling doubtful, maybe sit this month out and try and do some reflection. Vacation is a great time to reconnect.
Snow - sorry about the cyst. Look at the bright side, it gives you extra time to save up for IUI. 
Onebump - Was that temp dip O?


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Babyhopes :hugs: Hope things turn around soon x

Hey Torres, how are things? Are you feeling well?

My temp rise today suggests O, but won't be convinced until it's been up for a few days.


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - Looking good girl! BD again today! I bet your body is proving you wrong and you OV'd early this cycle!

Not much going on with me. Been trying to stay calm, cool and relaxed. So far I'be been doing pretty good at it. I go for Acupuncture tonight. I am so excited to go!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - fx'd it's O!
Snow - excited to hear how acupuncture goes!

AFM - I have horrible, almost crippling MS, well actually all day sickness. I have never experienced anything like it. I have lost 4 pounds in a week, which my dr freaked on me because I am already quite small. He told me to drink ensure and try and eat anything that I think will stay down. That's the thing tho - nothing is appetizing at all! I had to run into the grocery store the other morning, and the smell and look of all the food had me dry heaving in the store, I was super embarrassed.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> One bump - Looking good girl! BD again today! I bet your body is proving you wrong and you OV'd early this cycle!
> 
> Not much going on with me. Been trying to stay calm, cool and relaxed. So far I'be been doing pretty good at it. I go for Acupuncture tonight. I am so excited to go!

ooooo that sounds good. Well done Snow, super proud of your cool, relaxed attitude, it's the best for your body. I need to learn that, so keen to hear how your accupuncture feels. :flower:



Torres said:


> Onebump - fx'd it's O!
> Snow - excited to hear how acupuncture goes!
> 
> AFM - I have horrible, almost crippling MS, well actually all day sickness. I have never experienced anything like it. I have lost 4 pounds in a week, which my dr freaked on me because I am already quite small. He told me to drink ensure and try and eat anything that I think will stay down. That's the thing tho - nothing is appetizing at all! I had to run into the grocery store the other morning, and the smell and look of all the food had me dry heaving in the store, I was super embarrassed.

Aw honey :hugs: Well keep experimenting. You need to find something to help. What about nutrition drinks, in the UK we have Fortisip, Ensure etc, they have tons of calories, but taste like milkshake? I know it's not ideal, but you need to look after you and bubba. No doctor would worry about me loosing 4lbs ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: You got that right marriage can be hard. I'm sorry to hear of your awful MS. I hope you find relief soon. Mine is still here... but not losing weight. I've gained 5lbs thus far... 

Bump: Now girl... your chart is sending me mixed signals. Did you O on CD13? But what about that dip today. Do you think it could be a muck temp? Not enough sleep, alcohol or something? I sure hope you are in the 2ww.:hugs:

Snowflake: I hope this is the month for your miracle. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope your feeling better Torres. MS is the sign of a healthy baby!!

Onebump - See that your raise was a bit short lived. Boo. 

Babyhopes - Thinking of you hun and hope that things are looking up for you. 

Just waiting around for me. We started the every other day BDing yesterday. Acu went wonderful. I love it and loved the girl. She gave some new things to try/change. One of the big things is cutting out all dairy - which sucks - because we ate ice cream every night before bed. And I love me some cheese. It was a hard weekend to not eat any dairy but I did it and will continue to do it. I figure it will all be worth it in the end. I am already excited to go back on Saturday.


----------



## Torres

Snow - Ice cream before bed every night? Oh man, that sounds dreamy. I'll have to try that when food looks appetizing to me again! Why cut out the dairy? And you're totally right, it will be worth it in the end. Just think, you'll be able to have your little baby in your arms while eating ice cream before bed! Heaven.  
So, you liked the acupuncture? I've always been so curious about it. Where did she place the needles? Did you feel them at all? 

Onebump & Babyhopes - :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Where my girls at?

Torres - Yes, we ate it pretty much every night. I love it. It's my fav. Something about dairy making your body thick. You want things to flow freely without any blockages in Acupuncture. I LOVED the acupuncture. She had 3 on my stomach. A few on my feet/ankles. A few on my wrist/hand. One in my head and I think 2 in my ear. It felt like the tiniest little pinch ever. I didn't mind it at all - the needles are super thin. I already can't wait to go on Saturday! I am soo excited!

One bump - How ya doing buddy?

Babyhopes - Thinking of you huns. 

Leinz - Have you started a nursery? Any theme or ideas yet?


----------



## onebumpplease

:hi:

I'm alright, hoping I've O'd, but temps are pretty inconsistent. However I have had post O symptoms so there is a chance. But the big news is I'm not worried about it. OH has been great at keeping up the every other day thing. We have always kind of been 2 or 3 times a week, but he's been so consistent at keeping up with the every two days. He wants this as much as me, which means a lot. I always thought he would be ok about it as he has one, but I honestly think this means an awful lot to him.

In fact, every year he goes away with the boys in Sep for a weekend. Last year his friend announced they were preggers and OH said, hopefully this time next year it would be him. Well as you know not yet, but know he will feel it when he goes away. We knew it would take time, but did think that after 9 months we would have fell. I know, super naive!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Wow! 8 weeks! :happydance:

Snow: That is amazing! I don't know if I could do acupuncture. All those needles scare me. :) I hope you fall pregnant right now. :brat:

Bump: I'm glad your OH is great! I'm disapointed that you haven't fell pregnant by now! But, it'll happen because you are doing all it takes. :hugs: Its time to fall pregnant, this month. :brat:!

AFM: I don't have a nursery planned. (Thanks for asking.) I plan on just putting the baby in DD's room thats decorated in minnie when she gets big enough. We will Co-sleep for the first year. DD will go to a twin bed, as I'm not doing the toddler bed step... and baby will have her crib. (DD is 15 months old.)

I may just be lurking or not around much next week. I'm having oral surgery, getting 29 teeth extracted. I have severe periodontal disease. It's embarrassing that I have to go 4 months without teeth. But, its best for me and baby. Not doing anything will ruin my chances for dentures ever as I'll have no bone to hold them in. Also, getting them out takes away my increased risk for premature labor and stillbirth immediatley.


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinz as much as it sounds awful, you're right you have to do what's right for you and bump :D

Torres how is your pregnancy ticking along. Everyone is awfully quiet, I want to know how you all are, positive or not :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Hey chicas! 
This thread has been quiet, I can't say too much though, as I've been stalking but not talking. I wish I could give all of you big hugs right now. I feel for what everyone is going through. 
One - Was that O? When does that guy come back from vacay? Should it be soon? Will they call you when he's back to make your appt? That's wonderful that your hubby wants this as bad as you. He sounds like a good guy. You will make wonderful parents 
Snow - How was acupuncture? Did she do the same as last week, or do they mix it up? When are you due to O, or have you already? Hopefully this month with the laid back approach is your month! 
Babyhopes - Hope everything is going well girl. Big hugs. How was vacay? Where did you go?
Leinz - When do you go for your dental surgery? Prayers for you and that you heal quick. Take it easy and rest, and get your hubby to wait on you hand and foot! Have you felt the baby move yet?

AFM - MS is still kicking my ass. I really hate to complain, as I know it stems from a blessing, but it's really taking a lot of out me. It's pretty much non-stop from about 10-15 minutes after a wake up, until I fall asleep. I want nothing to do with food, but when I don't eat I feel worse and very faint. Blah....... 
I think it's made worse by my increasing anxiety. Ever since I had my daughter, I have suffered from sometimes severe anxiety. I had a wonderful pregnancy up until around the 35 week when I got pre-eclampsia. I was so horribly mis-managed, I ended up with HELLP syndrome and was seriously sick. I could have died. 
I thought I would never have another child as I was scared shitless. Over time though, the longing for another baby outgrew my fears. Well they have all come rushing back to me now. I just think, what if it happens to me again and they can't control it? What it if comes on earlier and it affects the baby? I'm scared my anxiety is going to be even worse after this delivery, and I'm scared I'm going to have post-partum depression (as it is very common in women who have complicated pregnancies/deliveries.) My hubby has been working like crazy this past week (70 hours) so he hasn't been home to talk to. Plus I'm feeling a little distant from him because I almost feel jealously that he doesn't have to experience any of this, and he still gets to enjoy our child. I just can't wait to see my OB as he is amazing and so reassuring. I don't see him till the 5th of September though.
Wow, I don't even know where that came from. I wasn't expecting to write about that at all. Guess I needed to get it off my chest. 
Monday is my birthday, so my parents want to take us all out for a nice dinner, but just the thought of being stuck in a restaurant with so many different smells of food makes me want to gag!
Thanks if you actually read through all of this! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I'm sorry to hear you are so sick. I wish hubby could be home more with you. 70 hours is terrible. Feel better soon. :hugs: If you need help... Seek it. Talk to a professional, your best friend or family member... Someone! :hugs:

AFM: Oral surgery tomorrow. Ewwww..


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove said:


> Torres: I'm sorry to hear you are so sick. I wish hubby could be home more with you. 70 hours is terrible. Feel better soon. :hugs: If you need help... Seek it. Talk to a professional, your best friend or family member... Someone! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Oral surgery tomorrow. Ewwww..

Oh Good Luck Leinzlove :hugs:

Torres, it is so lovely to hear from you. Yeah hopefully getting it off your chest helps a little. :hugs: I think panic attacks can't be understood by those who don't suffer from them. I have NEVER suffered from them, but think that my worrying has a major impact on me, my aunt who has had them is convinced I will take one one day, due to my inability to relax or compartmentalise what is truly worth worrying about. Gosh that sounds like a ramble. I hope OH isn't going to be working so much, I don't think being alone helps any... Anyway post as much/as often as you want, I'm here, we all are ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

Leinz - Thinking of you hun! I agree with doing what is best for baby and for you in the end.

Torres - I think you need to make an appt, if you are getting sick that often. My friend was reallllllly sick with her PG. She was in the hospital for 10 days. I have heard of other girls using Zofran when I was PG to help with MS. I really hope you feel better soon. I am so sorry about your anxiety coming back a bit. Happy Birthday girl! Hope you have a grand day!

Onebump - I worry too much too. SO happy to see you aren't having a super long cycle again!

Not much going on with me. Bored in the 2ww. Don't have any temps to obsess about!! Had lots of twinges yesterday but was most likely the cyst as it's way to early to be anything at all. Had a nice and relaxing weekend. Had Acu and got my hair highlighted, hung out with friends which was a nice and relaxing weekend.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snowflake: This 2ww is the one! How are you feeling about this month being it? :hugs:

AFM: Didn't go so well. I met the same oral surgeon, I met last week. Well he scheduled my surgery for today. He was 45 minutes late... then he was mean! He said that periodontal disease is elective. I said I have a diagnosis that theres nothing else that can be done from a specialist. I got a referral also from my dentist. He was an all go last week with my OB's approval which I took with me today.... Well, he wouldn't do it. DH took off time from work to care for DD and everything. Now I don't know where I go... another dentist. I don't think I give up. 

I hate the risks to baby. Even the American Pregnancy Association says the disease poses more risks to the fetus and newborn than having the procedure done. 

Well then he said my gums wouldn't be so swollen if I cared for them properly. (Which I do.) I said I'm pregnant with severe periodontal disease. I left the office and tears of frustration fell. I had a hard time spilling it all to DH. So, I have all of my teeth. What a waste of time. 8 Months, 4 specialist visits, 4 different dentists and nowhere. I don't even know what to do.


----------



## Torres

Oh my Leinz, that's a nightmare! What an ass! Why wouldn't he do it? Does it matter if it's elective or not? Are you going to have your dentist refer you to a new oral surgeon? Big hugs and I hope you get everything sorted soon.
Snow - How are you feeling? Are you planning a test date or are you going to wait it out?
Onebump - I am reading your chart correctly, you are 9 dpo? What about you, testing soon? How are you feeling this month?
Babyhopes - Hope all is well. We miss you. 

AFM - Still sick, although I think there has been a slight improvement. Hopefully this is the beginning of the end of MS. Hubby and I had a nice chat over the weekend. Made me feel better. I just wish he didn't have another 65-70 hour work week this week, and to make it worse, he's working midnights. Next week he's back to 8 hour shifts, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## snowflakes120

leinz - OMG, What a nightmare! I am so sorry hun. I hope you can go to another oral surgeon and explain the situation and they will understand how critical it is for you to have this done.

Onebump - Do you think yesterday's spotting I see on your chart could have been IB? Are you going to test soon?

Torres - Have you told your daughter yet? Did you have a grand B-day? How did the dinner turn out? What did you get to eat? Sorry you are still so sick but at least a bit better. But very happy you got to spend some time with your hubby. Next week will be great for you both.

AFM, having a bit of a down day. I am feeling not all that great about my TTC journey. I just feel so bad for hubby for letting him down every month - I feel less womanly for not being able to conceive and provide him a family. I just don't know anymore. I have had a great few weeks of being positive and hopeful but today I just don't have it. 

AF is due either Mon, Tue or Wed sometime. I suppose if I don't see her - which I am sure I will - I will test after then.


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove, :hugs: I didn't get on any journals last night, so I missed this. I can't believe it!! What a carry on and I bet you are super worried now :hugs: Hope you and dentist come up with a solution soon x

Torres, I am so happy your DH will be working less, at least you have something to look forward to. Hope that MS continues to get better.

Snowflakes I'm not feeling great, in general, it is during the TWW and week after AF i feel like crap, so I'm lucky if I get 2 weeks a month feeling positive at the moment. I just don't 'feel' pregnant, I also don't believe I can get pregnant at the moment. However I hope you get your PMA back toot suite ;)

Yup Torres, I think I'm 9dpo and I may have already answered the spotting question. I don't think it's IB considering I spot every month. Only difference this month was dark old blood spotting on 9dpo, last time I spotted this early it was red. Jeez I don't know. Truly fed up. Maybe I'm kidding myself of that I 'should' have children. Maybe I'm just not meant to :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I hope you are feeling better. :hugs: 9 weeks, moving right alone. :)

Snow: I'm sorry you are feeling down. It totally isn't your fault. I surely hope you are about to be surprised this month with your :bfp:! And definitley don't feel bad for hubby. You are in this together. :hugs:

Bump: NO! Old blood, 9dpo sounds great... Why can't it be IB? It definitley isn't the :witch:. She throws out fresh stuff. Besides she doesn't start showing at 9dpo does she? I love your chart. I will seriously be broken hearted again if this isn't your month. You are definitley meant to have children!! Don't start thinking you aren't. Besides, I don't see a temp drop.. Why are you so sure the :witch: is coming?

AFM: You ladies are so sweet. I really am touched by you all. I feel home in this thread. :hugs: I'm so mad at that dentist and was frustrated because I'm doing all I can. They keep telling me there's a problem that needs fixed but noone wants to help me. I did call the periodontics office that gave me my diagnosis. I asked to talk to someone that knew dental care. The lady I talked to suggested that I didn't call the insurance company as I'd planned. She said they would try to delay treatment for sure and wouldn't want to pay. Instead she told me to find oral surgeons and talk to them and set up consults... So yeah I'm back there again.

I called the insurance company. Asked them for some numbers of oral surgeons that accept my insurance. They sent me 40+ miles away and gave me three numbers. I'm calling them tomorrow to feel it out. And I'll set up consults. If this doesn't work out. I'm calling my dentist and demanding a gum cleaning.

This should hold me over to next Spring. As I won't be able to do surgery until I establish breastfeeding and have enough stored for the meds to run out of my system. I will them express milk and throw it away.

But, If I don't have the surgery within 9 weeks. I won't get it. They will do it in the 2nd tri but not the first or third.

Also on positive note: We've found our baby girls name. Zoela Dawn (Zo Ella)!


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinz I regularly convince myself that the fact I have trouble believing I can get pregnant is my bodies way of preparing for that truth! It is so sad, but I can't help it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I'm sorry hun! I wish your long TTC journey didn't bring you here. I'm so excited that you may have your little bean growing. Oh, how I hope so... :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hello my girlies!

I am feeling a bit better today. Oh well. Have a fun weekend planned to get my mind off things. Friend is having a big B-day party with a S'mores bar with 2 fire pits! Tomorrow - Acupuncture & we're taking the boat out on the lake!

LOVING the raise one bump!! Test! Test!

Leinz - Hope you get some more answers soon!

Torres - Thinking of you!

Babyhopes - Missing you girl! Check in soon!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Hello my girlies!
> 
> I am feeling a bit better today. Oh well. Have a fun weekend planned to get my mind off things. Friend is having a big B-day party with a S'mores bar with 2 fire pits! Tomorrow - Acupuncture & we're taking the boat out on the lake!
> 
> LOVING the raise one bump!! Test! Test!
> 
> Leinz - Hope you get some more answers soon!
> 
> Torres - Thinking of you!
> 
> Babyhopes - Missing you girl! Check in soon!

Yup babyhopes, I know you were thinking of not TTCing at all, but we would love to know how you are doing x

Torres, hope that sickness is disappearing..

Snowflakes, so chuffed you are feeling better!!

I think I 'might' test tomorrow, even although I will probably only be 12dpo....I don't really think I'm pregnant, don't think I can think I'm pregnant though!!


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies!

Snow - Sounds like a great weekend! How did your friend set up the S'mores bar? Sounds awesome!
Onebump - I hope you get a nice BFP tomorrow when you test! I'll be checking the thread as soon as I wake up!
Babyhopes - Miss you girl. 
Leinz - Did you get your appts for your consults? Zoela is a nice name, how did you come up with it?! I was talking about names today with a friend, I really don't have any ideas. I like the name Adelaide (Addy for short), but I'm not sure if I LOVE it. That's the only girl name I've thought of so far. For boys, the only name I've thought of is Lucas. But I don't know. We still have a long way to go though, so we have time. 

Tonight I'm staying in with my daughter. Hubby is working (of course), until 7am tomorrow. Tomorrow is our 6 year anniversary, but we don't really have anything planned. I don't want to go for dinner, I probably won't enjoy it because of the nausea. I would actually like to do something as a family, as both my daughter and I miss him. Sunday we're taking my daughter fishing at the harbour. I'm not to keen on fishing, but she really wants to try it. Should be alright though, as they have a nice beach and park right there as well. 
Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Sounds like fun. A weekend party! 9dpo... Just about to get your BFP! :) I'm glad you are in a better mood.

OneBump: You know I can't wait for you to test. Your temps have had me excited since crosshairs. :)

Torres: Yes, I have another consult set up for Sept. 6. I've decided to just do all I can and leave all the dental stuff in God's hands. It's been stressing me out and not worth taking even an ounce of my pregnancy joy.

As for Zoela. We came up with it as DH wouldn't come off Zoey. Wanted Zoey as DD is Chloe. But, I couldn't stand it rhyming. We had Bella on our list for weeks. But, I kept thinking Twilight. I put them together and go Zoela. DH liked it and so did I. :) 

I knew we still had plenty of time. But, I'm relieved that is over. lol DH was driving me mad with the Zoey. Adelaide, love it... Especially Addy for short. Have you thought of Addison? I love that too. :)

Happy Anniversary. I have scheduled a 4D scan for mine. Making a family experience day. Which isn't until November. I hope the nausea settles down so you can enjoy fishing with DD. :)

I'm going to my brothers wedding. A weekend 3 hours south with family.

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Snow, with the awareness of pg and bfp. Bump's BFP in the morning. :) Its gonna be sweet!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey girls! Still on vacay. Thanks for thinking of me! Have been without web for most of it (camping/hiking Mt Rainier, St Helen's, Yosemite, and Sequoia National Parks). We're heading back into civilization - wil be in San Fran until Tuesday when we get back. Just read all the previous posts, but don't gave tome to comment on all the posts (but OMFG - what an Orthodintic Asshole). Glad everyone is for the most part keeping well (Torres: talk to your doc about Meds if you're inability to eat is affecting YOUR health! I had a good friend on Meds - I forget the name- daily for 6 months and she felt so much better).

AFM: not expecting any good news thus cycle. Only 1 BD session during window, even while on vacay :(. We've been moving around so much, it's been difficult. But it worked for Torres, so who knows. I think if this isn't it we're going to switch to NTNP and wait out the 1 yr referral limit. AF is due in 2ish days, just before I get home, so I'll only be testing once I get home if AF is late.

Take care ladies, I'll try and check in again soon!


----------



## onebumpplease

:hi: babyhopes. Sounds like your vacation is jam packed!! Woohoo, I am hoping you get a sneaky BFP, just like Torres.

Happy Anniversary, hope you have a pleasant time :)

Leinz, hope you enjoy the wedding.

Anyone who hasn't seen the journal news :bfn: No tears as I am still in the 'convinced it won't ever happen', therefore it was hardly a surprise.

Take care ladies, hope you are doing well Snow :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

I see AF came Onebump. Hugs hun. You can add me to the "convinced it will never happen" group. 

I tested today - 12dpo and BFN. I just want AF to come so I can get started on the IUI stuff. Then I can feel like I am doing something.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> I see AF came Onebump. Hugs hun. You can add me to the "convinced it will never happen" group.
> 
> I tested today - 12dpo and BFN. I just want AF to come so I can get started on the IUI stuff. Then I can feel like I am doing something.

:hugs: Oh babes, I know. I wish I knew how to feel better, how to help you feel better, but I think two lines might be the only thing to truly shift our thinking (well that and a fully realised pregnancy).

I am close to the stage of thinking that I need to put my all into my 'no child' life.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Torres

Snow and Bump Big :hugs:

Please don't feel like it will never happen - it will. Maybe with some medical intervention, but it will happen. Snow, hopefully it will happen next cycle. You could be a lot closer to your BFP than you think.
Bump - When is that guy back from vacay? Should be soon right?
Babyhopes - Sounds like a great vacation. I love being out in nature, there is something so peaceful about it. Really hoping that the one time BD works for you too!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump & Snow: So sorry to hear of your :bfn:'s! I just hate how cruel TTC is for you both. Don't ever give up... It's going to happen. I just wish it would right now. :cry:

Babyhopes: Good to see you! Once is all it takes... Wouldn't that be special a vacation baby. :)

AFM: Wedding was beautiful! I had a wonderful time. :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey ladies, 
So, after a very VERY long travel day home, I get some surprising welcome home news... SEE BELOW!!! It looks like the '1 shot deal' really does the trick! :)

This one is undeniable - so twisting, turning, squinting. I'm trying not to get too excited - I'll wait a week or so and do a digital test to see what it says timing was, but according to my calculator I'm 4w3d. That's already farther than I got with the last attempt!

I'm going to keep it to myself longer this time - but I had to share with you ladies. Thank you all for being so patient, supportive and understanding of all the rants and raves that go along with the stress of TTC. The weird thing is I actually came to peace with the fact that this may not be easy or natural while I was gone. DH and I had decided to try NTNP, to relieve some of the stress and pressure. I guess we don't need to know!

Wishing you ladies all the best - keep your chin's up, it'll happen!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Babyhopes! I am so very very happy for you!! H&H 9 months! Hope you will stick around like Leinz & Torres!! 

AFM, AF was supposed to show 1st thing this AM. She's a no show. I def don't think I'm PG. Took that test 2 days ago on 12dpo with a BFN. I have a feeling that the cyst is still lingering around and causing AF to be delayed. I did a tiny bit of research this AM and seems the type of cyst I have can do that. Great. Awesome. Ugh. So now I wait. I took my temp this AM for kicks to see if she's going to show and it was 97.73 - which is a pretty typical non-medicated LP temp for me. It is usually around 97.00 when she will show. Seems like I got a bit to wait. Oh well I suppose. I can't do anything to make the cyst resolve so it's a waiting game now. I just wish my body would do something right. Just one thing is all I ask for. I am so extremely frustrated with it.


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes!!!!!!!!!!! I seriously let out a squeal when I saw your BFP!!!! So happy for you chica! High five to the 1 shot deal! Do you have any symptoms?! What did hubby say? So so so so so happy for you!
Snow - What kind of cyst do you have? If it sticks around, so you have to wait another cycle to do IUI? The Drs can't do anything to get rid of the cyst? Big :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - If you can wait a week for the digital, kudos to you! I went to the dollarstore and bought a bunch of tests, and I would test every morning, to make sure it was sticking. I think it came from being paranoid of another CP. 
Was that test FMU?


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah Baby Hope - Dish out the symptoms!!

Torres - It's considered a Functional/Follicular Cyst from the Clomid I was taking. If it doesn't resolve - I will have to do another natural cycle and the med's and IUI would be cancelled again. The only thing other than waiting it out is they can give me birth control pills for a month...


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Babyhopes - If you can wait a week for the digital, kudos to you! I went to the dollarstore and bought a bunch of tests, and I would test every morning, to make sure it was sticking. I think it came from being paranoid of another CP.
> Was that test FMU?

Not even close to FMU - it was 2am, after getting home from the airport after a missed and rescheduled flight from TO. I knew I was a day or 2 late, so thought what the heck, I have 1 lonely test from last time. I might get some cheapies today just to have on hand for spot checks, but I'm already way more relaxed than last time. 

The only symptoms I can attribute to the pea was some heartburn (very rare for me) and a super sensitive nose. I seriously smelled someone who was sick on the plane 14 rows ahead, and hubby thought I was insane :)

He's good - hesitant to get too excited, but extremely supportive. He just wants to protect me in case it doesn't stick. He's not as giddy as me, which I suppose is understandable. But yeah, he's happy.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Yeah Baby Hope - Dish out the symptoms!!
> 
> Torres - It's considered a Functional/Follicular Cyst from the Clomid I was taking. If it doesn't resolve - I will have to do another natural cycle and the med's and IUI would be cancelled again. The only thing other than waiting it out is they can give me birth control pills for a month...

I'm sorry, that's crappy. Are the cysts caused by the Clomid or did you get them beforehand too? It sucks that doing what you *think* is the right thing, causes more trouble :( I hope it all resolves soon enough so you can get back on track. Why do they have to cancel the IUI, just too low a likelihood of it taking?


----------



## snowflakes120

BabyHopes. said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Baby Hope - Dish out the symptoms!!
> 
> Torres - It's considered a Functional/Follicular Cyst from the Clomid I was taking. If it doesn't resolve - I will have to do another natural cycle and the med's and IUI would be cancelled again. The only thing other than waiting it out is they can give me birth control pills for a month...
> 
> I'm sorry, that's crappy. Are the cysts caused by the Clomid or did you get them beforehand too? It sucks that doing what you *think* is the right thing, causes more trouble :( I hope it all resolves soon enough so you can get back on track. Why do they have to cancel the IUI, just too low a likelihood of it taking?Click to expand...

I got the cysts from the Clomid. They have to cancel the IUI bc they want you to be medicated to produce good/multiple follicles - unfortunately taking the meds can cause the cyst to get bigger. So therefore they cancel the meds and IUI. 

Great line for not even FMU!! I think my hubby will be the same - he was pretty upset with my MC. I think we will both be very emotionally cautious when it happens next.


----------



## Torres

Snow - How/when will you find out if it's still the cyst? 
Babyhopes - Great line for 2 am urine!  Super nose was one of my symptoms too. It can be brutal! I can't even count how many times a smell has sent me running to the washroom. So when is your EDD?


----------



## Torres

Snow - I just re-read your msg, and I missed the part about birth control. How would that help? Is it something you would do?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Snow - How/when will you find out if it's still the cyst?
> Babyhopes - Great line for 2 am urine!  Super nose was one of my symptoms too. It can be brutal! I can't even count how many times a smell has sent me running to the washroom. So when is your EDD?

EDD is April 29th... 2 days after my own bday. What an awesome gift it'll be :)
Now it's the heartburn that's annoying. But I'm not complaining! I expect to feel worse before I feel better, but I'm happy to deal with all the side effects if it means all is well in there. I have a Dr appt next Tuesday. Anything in particular I should ask?


----------



## Torres

I'm assuming your Dr appt is with your family Dr? Do you know of any good OBGYN's around you? You can ask to be referred to a certain one, if not, than just tell him your preference (man/woman). He should also give you two forms. They are "Antenatal Record 1" and "Antenatal Record 2". They are from the Ontario Medical Association, and they go over things like Pregnancy Summary, OB History, Medical and Physical Exam, Risk Factors, Ultrasounds, Visits, etc. They are carbon copy, one for you that you bring to the hospital with you, one for the DR, and one for your baby's chart. 
I have to go bring my mom to the dentist. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw babyhopes, what wonderful news!

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: A fabulous birthday gift. Here's hoping for a problem free 9 months (well 8 ;) )


----------



## Torres

Hi Onebump! How are you doing? Feeling a bit better at all?

Babyhopes - Some OB's won't see you till around 12 weeks, so ask your Dr if he is going to be sending you for a dating scan and for all your blood and urine tests. As you think of questions from now till Tuesday, write them down so you don't forget.


----------



## onebumpplease

Not good today tbh.

Hate feeling so useless and incapable. Not 1 sign that I can fall pregnant. Just signs that I can't. I'm fed up, sad, exhausted, wish I knew how to stop trying, because I don't want to feel like this any more. Would love to go to a hypnotist who could change my mind and make me not want a family.


----------



## Torres

Onebump - What's going on with you getting a HSG? When do you go see the obgyn again?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump - What's going on with you getting a HSG? When do you go see the obgyn again?

I'm booked in for next Wednesday Torres, OH's SA is 12th September, our obgyn will then book us in to review all of our test results and what we should consider next. What if it's all pointless :cry:


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Not good today tbh.
> 
> Hate feeling so useless and incapable. Not 1 sign that I can fall pregnant. Just signs that I can't. I'm fed up, sad, exhausted, wish I knew how to stop trying, because I don't want to feel like this any more. Would love to go to a hypnotist who could change my mind and make me not want a family.

*hugs* 
I know it's hard to let go, but in all honesty, like Torres, this was the first month we DIDN'T "try" and it happened. Maybe you could just try and give yourself permission to relax and reset, allow some time for you to heal and strengthen. 

All the best to you, stay strong!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - it's not all pointless, you'll see. Like babyhope said, maybe all it will take it a little relaxation, or maybe it will take more. But think how far fertility treatment has come. But don't get stuck in the thought that "it's impossible" (I know it's hard love). I just read this in wikipedia -
"It has been claimed that pregnancy rates are increased in a cycle when an HSG has been performed.[citation needed] Using catheters, an interventional radiologist can open tubes that are proximally occluded". 
Maybe that's all you need, it's obviously worked for other women! Or it could be something else small like hubby has a lower sperm count, so you guys DTD every other day won't work. 
It could even be, that you just haven't gotten lucky yet. 
There are hundreds are possibilities Onebump. I understand that since you are the one going through it, it is hard to be objective, but think if you were talking to a woman in your position. She tells you that she has been TTC since December, but has not yet fallen pregnant. Would you assume that she just can't get pregnant? Probably not. Can you see how it's easier to be objective/positive if it's someone else? 
:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, how I love this thread and you ladies in here. :) Your support is amazing! 

Babyhopes: I'm so happy for you! Those are very nice lines. I also had heartburn in my 2ww. And I kept smelling things that didn't exist at 8dpo. Congratulations! :wohoo:

Snow: I'm sorry about your miserable cyst. I hope it isn't causing you pain. And it really stinks that you got it from clomid. Do you know how long it usually takes to go away? I hope not long. I'm opposed to birth control pills... Don't like hormones.

Bump: My heart is broken for you hun. I hate how life can be so cruel. However, I'll be here when you get your BFP! And its sounding sooner everyday. :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

I guess it's officially official? This is farther than I got on the last one. Although I know I'm not out of the woods yet. It's weird - I still feel kinda detached, I'm not super excited yet. Cautious I guess. 

Hope you ladies are having a good day.
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## onebumpplease

Whoop babyhopes, what a lovely image :D Don't forget to keep us informed ;)



Torres said:


> Onebump - it's not all pointless, you'll see. Like babyhope said, maybe all it will take it a little relaxation, or maybe it will take more. But think how far fertility treatment has come. But don't get stuck in the thought that "it's impossible" (I know it's hard love). I just read this in wikipedia -
> "It has been claimed that pregnancy rates are increased in a cycle when an HSG has been performed.[citation needed] Using catheters, an interventional radiologist can open tubes that are proximally occluded".
> Maybe that's all you need, it's obviously worked for other women! Or it could be something else small like hubby has a lower sperm count, so you guys DTD every other day won't work.
> It could even be, that you just haven't gotten lucky yet.
> There are hundreds are possibilities Onebump. I understand that since you are the one going through it, it is hard to be objective, but think if you were talking to a woman in your position. She tells you that she has been TTC since December, but has not yet fallen pregnant. Would you assume that she just can't get pregnant? Probably not. Can you see how it's easier to be objective/positive if it's someone else?
> :hugs:

Torres you are 100% correct. I wouldn't think for a second it meant 'she' couldn't get pregnant. It's not really the length of time that makes me think it's impossible. No I am even more irrational than that!!! I believe my inability to envision myself as a mother is my bodies way of telling me I can't be a mother. There must be a part of me that believes it though, or I wouldn't be here, I also bought a package of 'bedtime books' today, well I ordered them from a book company at work, it comes next week.....


----------



## Torres

Beautiful picture Babyhopes! Have you and hubby told anyone yet? I still haven't told my friends! And I totally understand the detached feeling. I still feel it, although not as much as I did the first few weeks. I think it will be better once I have my 12 week scan.
Onebump - Whenever you get a negative thought in your head immediately think the opposite! Train that brain!  I think it's wonderful that you bought those books! 
Snow - How are you doing love? AF show her nasty face?
Leinz - How are you feeling? Is your daughter excited to be a big sister? Any dentist appts coming up at all?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Beautiful picture Babyhopes! Have you and hubby told anyone yet? I still haven't told my friends! And I totally understand the detached feeling. I still feel it, although not as much as I did the first few weeks. I think it will be better once I have my 12 week scan.
> Onebump - Whenever you get a negative thought in your head immediately think the opposite! Train that brain!  I think it's wonderful that you bought those books!
> Snow - How are you doing love? AF show her nasty face?
> Leinz - How are you feeling? Is your daughter excited to be a big sister? Any dentist appts coming up at all?

I've only told my mom and bestie. I rationalize it by thinking that if something does go wrong, they're the ones I would turn to for support, so they may as well know! That and I'm just sh*t at keeping secrets :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: I don't think not being able to picture yourself as a mother means anything. I couldn't picture myself as one. I always knew I wanted to be one, but I couldn't picture it. I can't picture having two now. I'm sure you will be pregnant and you'll be a mother. I have no doubt and an amazing one at that. How is the school year starting off?

Torres: DD really doesn't understand she's going to be a big sister. We tell her and say baby and show her babies all of the time. She finds them facinating. But, its going to be a big transition for her. As for the dentist my Appt. is Sept. 6. If they won't do the extractions... I'm going to ask for a deep cleaning and wait until after baby. I'm done with consults and I definitley don't want to pay for anymore.

Babyhopes: I definitley don't blame you for feeling optimistic. I felt the same. The first trimester pregnant after loss is so hard. I was fearing the worst, a total wreck all of the time. I didn't tell anyone until my first scan at 9 weeks. (Except for DH.) Even then I wasn't at peace until I heard the HB at my Dr.'s at 13 weeks. :hugs: 

April is a wonderful time of year for a baby. DD was due April 30, and arrived on April 25. It sure did make the summer go so much quicker, though. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Leinz - Glad to hear that you have an appt coming up soon! Great news! Really hope they can help!

Babyhopes - Like you, I only plan on telling my mom and BFF too. I am realllly good at keeping secrets sometimes too good so I plan on not telling anyone til I am past the 1st trimester.

Torres - Are you starting to show at all yet? 

Onebump - So happy that you have appts for the HSG and hubby has a SA. That is great! You have a plan! I too haven't been able to "see" myself being PG or having a baby. I have been doing some "visualization techniques" to help. I think of it as "believe you can conceive" When I am resting after Acupuncture, at the end of yoga when you relax with eye bags or before I go to sleep. I close my eyes and "visualize" myself being PG and seeing the baby, doing things with a baby etc. It's kinda like daydreaming with your eyes closed and your in a relaxed state of mind. It is supposed to help with TTC. You can google it and get lots of info on it.

AFM, AF arrived Thurs. afternoon. I went to the RE Friday AM during their open hours. I had my estrogen bloods and ultrasound. Ultrasound still showed the cyst but it decreased in size. I waited for the estrogen levels yesterday - they called in the afternoon and said they were great! So that means that we will be doing the IUI with Meds this cycle!! I went and picked up all the drugs - Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone after work. I am super excited to get started and really hope that this thing works 1st try - It's costing us an arm and a leg!! (Let's hope it's 2 little arms and 2 little chunky legs!)


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Leinz - Glad to hear that you have an appt coming up soon! Great news! Really hope they can help!
> 
> Babyhopes - Like you, I only plan on telling my mom and BFF too. I am realllly good at keeping secrets sometimes too good so I plan on not telling anyone til I am past the 1st trimester.
> 
> Torres - Are you starting to show at all yet?
> 
> Onebump - So happy that you have appts for the HSG and hubby has a SA. That is great! You have a plan! I too haven't been able to "see" myself being PG or having a baby. I have been doing some "visualization techniques" to help. I think of it as "believe you can conceive" When I am resting after Acupuncture, at the end of yoga when you relax with eye bags or before I go to sleep. I close my eyes and "visualize" myself being PG and seeing the baby, doing things with a baby etc. It's kinda like daydreaming with your eyes closed and your in a relaxed state of mind. It is supposed to help with TTC. You can google it and get lots of info on it.
> 
> AFM, AF arrived Thurs. afternoon. I went to the RE Friday AM during their open hours. I had my estrogen bloods and ultrasound. Ultrasound still showed the cyst but it decreased in size. I waited for the estrogen levels yesterday - they called in the afternoon and said they were great! So that means that we will be doing the IUI with Meds this cycle!! I went and picked up all the drugs - Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone after work. I am super excited to get started and really hope that this thing works 1st try - It's costing us an arm and a leg!! (Let's hope it's 2 little arms and 2 little chunky legs!)

Oh Snow, that's GREAT news! I really really hope the IUI works magic for you. Prayers going your way!


----------



## onebumpplease

On my mobile, so not best for typing...
Thx for the support ladies. Leinz will keep abreast of denyist situation. Torres cant wait to hear about your scan. Babyhopes, wise choice I think, I wld share with a choice few too, wld help me share worries etc... snow I am delighted at your results, hope this is the last money u need to spend on ttc, hoping u'll b spending it all on impending baby xx


----------



## Torres

Snow - Fantastic news. Make sure you keep us 100% informed with what's going on.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Very exciting! It's time to get pregnant!! You to ONEBUMP! 

All of us BUMPS at Christmas! :happydance:


----------



## Torres

Snow - What is the procedure for IUI? Im assuming you take the meds until you O, then they implant hubby's sperm? Sorry for being so ignorant, I've just never known someone who's had IUI. Are you getting excited?

Onebump - How are you doing lady? How are you feeling about your appt next week? How long does that procedure take? Is hubby going with you? I don't think your supposed to drive after, right? 

Leinz - 20 weeks eh? Half way there! How was your scan?

Babyhopes - Hope all went great at your appt today. Can't wait to hear all about it!

AFM - Feeling a bit better. Still a bit rough around the edges in the morning and at night, but I'm actually pretty much functional during the day now.  I've been getting headaches the past week or so though, nothing crazy painful, just dull and pounding. I was freaking out a bit at first, as headaches were one of my main signs of pre-eclampsia last time, but my BP isn't high. I go see my OB next week, which I can't wait for.


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Here's a quick overview - I hope it makes sense. I take Femara (like Clomid) only on CD3-CD7. I have an Ultrasound on Friday which is CD9 to check my lining and see how many and what size my follicles are. I also have another estrogen blood test. I will then trigger (give myself an injection). This shot will make my body ovulate the egg(s) 24-36 hours after. We are instructed to BD that night. Skip a day. Then hubby goes in to give his goods. They "wash" his "sample". Which means the strongest swimmers swim to the top. They only want to take the best ones. I go in 2 hours after him - they use some sort of catheter type thing to insert them directly into my uterus. Poof - hopefully I am knocked up. 
I am getting very excited. I can't wait. My spirits are way up. I am feeling really positive. I really enjoyed Acupuncture last night. I feel like a kid during Christmas time about this cycle. I honestly can't wait. I am very positive for some reason this cycle and just really hope that we get lucky with IUI #1.
Happy that you are feeling better and more functional! Did your daughter start school yet. The kids here went back yesterday. Is she excited about her new sibling? 

Onebump - I see you already started your BDing! You go girl!


----------



## onebumpplease

Kind of started, but I have my HSG tomorrow so don't like the idea of someone looking up there if there is sperm up there. LOL, but will get to it as soon as I'm capable after, don't expect it to be tomorrow night though!!

No not meant to drive, considering walking to work, it isn't too far but is just a five minute walk from the hospital. So will make tomorrow easier.... we'll see, depends how organised I am in the morning. 

Snow I am just super excited about your cycle. I am sure it won't be long now :happydance: You go girl.

I was crying tonight about it all again. Blech!! Have a splitting sore head now.


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck tomorrow at the HSG One bump. It's really not too too bad. A little awkward bc some radiologist staring all up your hoo-ha. And a bit uncomfortable. Cramping is mostly when they are inserting the catheter. Just make sure to take those 4 Ibuprofen 1 hour prior to the procedure. And don't forget your own pad - they will try to give you those huge pillow pads that they gave you at the nurse's office in middle school!! 

Chin up girl. I'm sending you hugs and some of my PMA. xoxo


----------



## Torres

Onebump - oh it's tomorrow! For some reason I thought it was on the 5th! I will most def be sending positive vibes your way! Make sure you let us know how it goes.

Snow- this is a very exciting time! What happens after they insert the sperm? Do you have to go back, or do you just wait and take a hpt? 

My daughter doesn't start school full time until the 11th. She's going into JK so they have what they call a "rolling start.". We go tonight for her school bus orientation and test ride, on the 6th we go in the morning to meet her teacher and see her classroom, on the 10th she goes for the afternoon with a small group of classmates, then the 11th is the big day! She's so excited. During July her school had 9 mornings where JK students could go and "practice" for big kid school. I think what she's most excited for is to not have nap time. She hasn't napped at home since she was 2, and she hates that there is a 2 hour nap at daycare. The teachers don't even try and make her sleep anymore though, they just let her play quietly or hang out with them. I don't know how I'm going to take her being in school all day everyday. I'm going to miss her so much. She is my little buddy, we do everything together, we always have. Hubby and I have always thought it was best to do things as a family. Obviously we do have occasional adult nights out, but we prefer for her to be with us. I do know that her being in school all day everyday will probably seem like a blessing once the baby comes though. It's just the first 3 months that are hard. 
Whoa, don't know where all that banter car from!
Snow - to answer your question, yes she is ecstatic about being a big sister. She always calls the baby "my baby.". She's always talking about "when my baby comes I'll....". It's adorable. Hopefully she is still this enthusiastic when the baby actually comes!


----------



## Torres

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/551776_10152094314120122_1270625549_n.jpg


----------



## Torres

That is a pic of my daughter (tall blonde on right) and her friend, about to go on their first practice bus ride. She was so adorable and excited. After she got off the bus tho she was a little upset, and finally after half hour of asking her what was wrong she told me. 
"Mama, I just was a little scared and sad because I didn't know where the bus was taking me." It just about broke my heart.
Silly me, I should have told her that it was just a quick ride and she would be right back. Damage control was done, and she is now excited to ride the bus again!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you today One Bump!

OMG. Torres. Your daughter is soooooo beautiful!!! That is super cute that she is so excited about "her" little sibling!


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Torres - Here's a quick overview - I hope it makes sense. I take Femara (like Clomid) only on CD3-CD7. I have an Ultrasound on Friday which is CD9 to check my lining and see how many and what size my follicles are. I also have another estrogen blood test. I will then trigger (give myself an injection). This shot will make my body ovulate the egg(s) 24-36 hours after. We are instructed to BD that night. Skip a day. Then hubby goes in to give his goods. They "wash" his "sample". Which means the strongest swimmers swim to the top. They only want to take the best ones. I go in 2 hours after him - they use some sort of catheter type thing to insert them directly into my uterus. Poof - hopefully I am knocked up.
> I am getting very excited. I can't wait. My spirits are way up. I am feeling really positive. I really enjoyed Acupuncture last night. I feel like a kid during Christmas time about this cycle. I honestly can't wait. I am very positive for some reason this cycle and just really hope that we get lucky with IUI #1.
> Happy that you are feeling better and more functional! Did your daughter start school yet. The kids here went back yesterday. Is she excited about her new sibling?
> 
> Onebump - I see you already started your BDing! You go girl!

Snow: its so good to hear you sounding confidant! There is something to be said for positive attitude. I really hope this all goes well for you. Keep the spirits up and anxiety down and all will be fine! Take care.


----------



## Torres

Thanks Snow. She sure is my little princess. Hubby still jokes sometimes about wanting a paternity test as neither of us have blonde hair, we both have super dark brown hair. She definitely does not look half Spanish! 

Babyhopes - Is your Dr sending you for an early scan? 

Onebump - Thinking about you today girl! Hope all goes well and this is a giant leap towards your BFP!


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Kind of started, but I have my HSG tomorrow so don't like the idea of someone looking up there if there is sperm up there. LOL, but will get to it as soon as I'm capable after, don't expect it to be tomorrow night though!!
> 
> No not meant to drive, considering walking to work, it isn't too far but is just a five minute walk from the hospital. So will make tomorrow easier.... we'll see, depends how organised I am in the morning.
> 
> Snow I am just super excited about your cycle. I am sure it won't be long now :happydance: You go girl.
> 
> I was crying tonight about it all again. Blech!! Have a splitting sore head now.

Good luck Bump! May this be the beginning of the end of all your TTC troubles. I wish you all the best. I hope it's not too uncomfortable, and that it works perfectly and that you're on the road to your own BFP. Thoughts with you today!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/551776_10152094314120122_1270625549_n.jpg

She's beautiful!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Thanks Snow. She sure is my little princess. Hubby still jokes sometimes about wanting a paternity test as neither of us have blonde hair, we both have super dark brown hair. She definitely does not look half Spanish!
> 
> Babyhopes - Is your Dr sending you for an early scan?
> 
> Onebump - Thinking about you today girl! Hope all goes well and this is a giant leap towards your BFP!

Nope, dont think. She mentioned getting one "mid-sept", but I dont see her again until the 25th? What's the norm for the first scan? 

She also gave me a bunch of stuff to read on prenatal genetic screening which freaked me out. Is that normal or just cause I'm old?? It won mean an additional scan but I don't know that i would want that info.


----------



## Torres

I'm pretty sure that's normal. I can't say that with 100% certainty because I did my 6 months prenatal in Spain with my daughter. Although, in Spain they talked to me about genetic screening, and I had tests around 12 weeks. And I think that's the main reason for the 12 week scan, to check for growth and any markers of Downs or any other abnormalities. 
Sorry if this didn't help! Maybe try asking over in 1st trimester.


----------



## Torres

Normal for first scan is around 12 weeks. Than they do another one around the 20 week mark.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks babyhopes! 

Torres - My mom has dark hair and my dad has blonde hair. Me and my 2 sisters all have blonde hair. hehe!

I'm gonna post a picture of my little girl.


----------



## snowflakes120

She may have ears that stick out, bulgy eyes and a flat nose but she's my baby! Y'all can put a face to my name too.

This is me and her out on the boat last weekend:
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/040.jpg

And one of just her:
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/048.jpg

She's a Boston Terrier and her name is Demi. My love!


----------



## Torres

She is absolutely adorable! And you are stunning yourself Snow!


----------



## onebumpplease

You are a stunner Snow :)

Your dog is better though ;) She is a cracker though!

So I got a chat from the doc then laid up on the bed. The doc washed me, EUW, I know I know, but EUW. He put in the speculum and then the catheter, it was AGONY, I screamed and the doc pulled out and said they would have to stop if it was too much for me. I burst into tears saying no, I need to know, please keep going. They were quite reluctant but willing to try again. So he went back in and it wasn't as painful, it was sore, but not as bad. I said it seemed bearable. So they called in the radiologist and got the x-ray in position. It was so sore, but better than the initial agony.

Then the suppository. Lovely, that was my first!!

But the news is not great (it could be worse I know). One tube seemed blocked, but one was fine. Doc did say the report might appear slightly different though, the radiologist and gyno couldn't decide if they saw spill from the right one or not...Won't get proper results for a while yet though...


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Sorry you were in such pain. Thank goodness it's over now though! So one tube is blocked? Can they unblock it? What would it mean if they saw spill? What is EUW? When do you go for the proper results?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump - Sorry you were in such pain. Thank goodness it's over now though! So one tube is blocked? Can they unblock it? What would it mean if they saw spill? What is EUW? When do you go for the proper results?

Looks like it Torres :cry:No idea if they will do anything about it yet, as I won't get to speak to my gyno till after OH's SA on the 12th. So a bit in the dark at the minute. Although at least it's not impossible, depending on where I O from. So we will BD and hope for the best towards the end of the week.

Euw was kind of my way of saying yuck as in 'eeeeeeuuuuuuuwwww' lol. Getting cleaned by a doc felt pretty yuck!! 

No idea when I'll get those proper results, but I would guess around 3 weeks at the earliest. :thumbup:


----------



## Torres

I wonder if your long cycle is when you O from the blocked side?! It would make sense wouldn't it? If it is, then at least you will know which cycle you are more fertile! This is a short cycle month isn't it?! Get BDing!!!!
I thought that's what you meant by EUW, but I just wanted to ask incase it was short form for something! Yes, that would most def be uncomfortable! Wow, would it ever.


----------



## Torres

Onebump - I just googled HSG and blocked tubes, and there are SO many people who got pregnant after having a HSG and told that their (a lot of cases both) tube(s) were blocked. Someone said that an HSG may actually temporarily unblock tubes for up to 3 months!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: What a beautiful DD you have! :)

Snow: You are beautiful and Demi is gorgeous! :)

Bump: I'm so glad though you got the HSG done and are now closer to your forever baby. :hugs: I'm sorry it was painful and uncomfortable. :hugs: I hope you fall pregnant before the results get back. Wouldn't that be sweet. Sending you lots of hugs and PMA!!!

Babyhopes: I think scans depends on where you live or which Dr. you have. I live here in Ohio and my Dr. does scans at about 8 weeks. But, then you don't get another until 20 weeks. I couldn't wait until 20 weeks, so I paid for a private scan at 14+4. 

Its a good thing I did. My scan went ok yesterday, but about freaked me out. Tech couldn't get measurements or look at brain structure or kidneys. She also couldn't tell me the gender and said it wasn't possible until 21 weeks. She was a B****! So, I've been worried that there is something wrong. Etc. She said the baby was small, but I looked up 9oz and thats normal for 19 weeks. 

I'll see my Dr. on Tuesday and see what he says. I should be rescheduled another ultrasound for 23 weeks, I think.


----------



## Torres

Unblocked them if the contrast travelled all the way through your tubes*


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks girls.

Oh Torres how sweet of you going away researching. Thanks I am feeling a little more optimistic than a few hours ago! Don't think I became unblocked as only one tube spilled (the open one)...but then maybe it was previously blocked and that one was unblocked by the procedure ;)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Snow: love the pup (and the pic)! My bestie was a Boston too, they're awesome. A good size, a bit high strung  
You look so young! You'll love that when you're 40 :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Onebump: sorry you had such a crappy time of it :(
Torres is right - a lot of people have great results afterwards, a flushing of the system of sorts. Hoping your BFP is right around the corner!
The short vs long cycle based on side makes perfect sense...


----------



## BabyHopes.

Leinzlove said:


> Torres: What a beautiful DD you have! :)
> 
> Snow: You are beautiful and Demi is gorgeous! :)
> 
> Bump: I'm so glad though you got the HSG done and are now closer to your forever baby. :hugs: I'm sorry it was painful and uncomfortable. :hugs: I hope you fall pregnant before the results get back. Wouldn't that be sweet. Sending you lots of hugs and PMA!!!
> 
> Babyhopes: I think scans depends on where you live or which Dr. you have. I live here in Ohio and my Dr. does scans at about 8 weeks. But, then you don't get another until 20 weeks. I couldn't wait until 20 weeks, so I paid for a private scan at 14+4.
> 
> Its a good thing I did. My scan went ok yesterday, but about freaked me out. Tech couldn't get measurements or look at brain structure or kidneys. She also couldn't tell me the gender and said it wasn't possible until 21 weeks. She was a B****! So, I've been worried that there is something wrong. Etc. She said the baby was small, but I looked up 9oz and thats normal for 19 weeks.
> 
> I'll see my Dr. on Tuesday and see what he says. I should be rescheduled another ultrasound for 23 weeks, I think.

What a snarky lady! Hope you get a better, more positive sonographer next time, and that Zoella is perfectly fine!

In Ontario the first regular scan is an 11-14week prenatal screening scan (optional) and the 18-20week morphology scan. They only do early scans if they see a need, which my dic said at this point you wouldn't see anything but a sac anyway! I go back in a month, and that'll be just about 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Torres

Where my girls at?! :haha:

Snow - What cycle day are you on? So excited for you to get your BFP!

Babyhopes - How are you feeling? Any MS? Fatigue? 

Onebump - Make sure you BD BD BD! The HSG is hopefully all you needed to clear the way for hubby's swimmers!

Leinz - How are you feeling? You go to your Dr on tuesday right? Can't wait to find out when you go for another scan!

AFM - I have a kidney infection :-( Well at least that's what Doc thinks, but he's not ruling out kidney stones. Oh it's so very painful. Just as my MS was starting to give me so relief....
I'm actually relieved it's nothing anything worse.  With my daughter when my pre-eclampsia turned severe I had radiating epi-gastric pains, which are actually similar to the pain I'm having now. But my BP is still low, so that's a good sign!
Well I'm off to do some grocery shopping, just wanted to check in first. 
Happy Long Weekend!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Where my girls at?! :haha:
> 
> Snow - What cycle day are you on? So excited for you to get your BFP!
> 
> Babyhopes - How are you feeling? Any MS? Fatigue?
> 
> Onebump - Make sure you BD BD BD! The HSG is hopefully all you needed to clear the way for hubby's swimmers!
> 
> Leinz - How are you feeling? You go to your Dr on tuesday right? Can't wait to find out when you go for another scan!
> 
> AFM - I have a kidney infection :-( Well at least that's what Doc thinks, but he's not ruling out kidney stones. Oh it's so very painful. Just as my MS was starting to give me so relief....
> I'm actually relieved it's nothing anything worse. With my daughter when my pre-eclampsia turned severe I had radiating epi-gastric pains, which are actually similar to the pain I'm having now. But my BP is still low, so that's a good sign!
> Well I'm off to do some grocery shopping, just wanted to check in first.
> Happy Long Weekend!

It had been awfully quiet!
Torres: sorry to hear you're still struggling. You deserve a break for a while!
Onebump: are you feeling better? All recovered? When was the procedure relative to your cycle, are you due to O soon? I really hope the HSG was all you needed to get you going!
Snow: updates!

AFM: still feel good. Tired, and boobs are sore, but no complaints. It sounds crazy but I wish I felt more pregnant. I keep testing once a week to be sure! Doc doesn't think I need an early scan, so I need to wait 5 more weeks for heartbeat confirmation, which will put my mind at ease.

Happy long weekend - back to school on Monday! I have NO IDEA how I'm going to function a whole school day + life. 
Take care everyone!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

Demi says thanks for all the kind words about her!

Oh man Torres! I really hope you feel better soon. That sounds like no fun at all! Did they give you an antibiotic to take?

Babyhopes - Good luck on 1st day back to school! Glad you are still feeling pretty good! Thanks - I'm 32 so 40 isn't really all that far off!! Demi is pretty small (about 14lbs) and she's sooo freaking lazy!! I swear she lives to sleep!!

Onebump - Are you going to do OPK's this cycle? 

Leinz - That tech sounds like a real biotch! That is crazy that she couldn't tell the sex - I swear my 1 friend found out at like 18-19 weeks. I can't wait to hear what you are having! Any names picked or a guess on sex?

AFM, Ultrasound on Friday went well. I also had estrogen bloods again. I have 3 follies on my left and 1 follie on my right. My lining was 5mm - which seems pretty normal from what I googled. Too early to trigger. I have to go back on Tuesday for another ultrasound - just waiting on the follies to get bigger and my lining to thicken even more. So we will wait and see!! ;)


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - You start school on Monday? You work on Labour Day? Is that normal for teachers? 
Snow - Yes, I am on Amoxicillin. He didn't want to risk not giving me meds (until we find out if it's kidney stones) because kidney infections can get serious pretty fast. 

I go see my OBGYN on Wednesday. I can't wait. I really hope he does an ultrasound in office (he is a high risk OB and also a fertility specialist so he has ultrasound in office. Other OB's around here don't). I just want to know that everything is progressing well. I also want to find out how he's going to monitor me. I think normally OB's see you once a month until 6 or 7 months, then they see you every other week until 36 weeks where they see you every week. When I went in for my consultation before deciding to ttc for #2, he said he's going to watch me like a hawk, so we'll see. I just don't like the anticipation of waiting to see what the "game plan" is.


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: I'm also hoping HSG is all you needed! That'll be sweeeet a BFP this month! I'm so excited, I'm dancing for joy! :wohoo:

Torres: 11w2d!!!! :happydance: My OB is the same way. I hope you get a scan. But, I went at 13w for my 2nd appt. and all he does is here HB! Can't wait to hear about Wednesday! :hugs:

BabyHopes: No worries about no symptoms yet. It is so hard being PAL. :hugs:

AFM: I'm team :pink:! I found out at a private scan 14+4. I totally didn't understand my last scan. Anyways, I go Tuesday to see what the Dr. says. I was worried but not so much now. I've looked it up and scans need redone 15% of the time for one reason or another. DH says if something was wrong my OB would've called. And my Mom says its probably because I didn't eat or drink anything but water than walked a mile to my scan. It probably rocked the baby asleep. I still look forward to Tuesday. I really want the Dr.'s reassurance that all is fine.


----------



## onebumpplease

Possibility of a few scans this week then :) Snow here's hoping for nice healthy results.
Leinz, so keen to here how baby is this week.
Fingers crossed for you Torres. So gutting about the infection :(
Babyhopes, I can imagine wanting to 'feel pregnant' more. Lets hope wee bean is nice and cozy and growing well :thumbup:

I'm on CD15 today, so really expect to O today. Got a BD in this morning. Although I wonder if the HSG can postpone O, due to the trauma down there...
My temps are odd, but would love a rise tomorrow as we will need to abstain for the SA from Fri, so it would be good to feel like we at least have a chance.


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: Thanks! My scan won't be Tuesday...More like 3-6 weeks from now. I'll just get my Dr.'s opinion, which will be reassuring.

I hope you O SUPER SOON! I'm praying for it to get here before Friday! This month is it... I don't know if HSG can delay O, I wouldn't think it could, but the stress could. :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Babyhopes - You start school on Monday? You work on Labour Day? Is that normal for teachers?
> Snow - Yes, I am on Amoxicillin. He didn't want to risk not giving me meds (until we find out if it's kidney stones) because kidney infections can get serious pretty fast.
> 
> I go see my OBGYN on Wednesday. I can't wait. I really hope he does an ultrasound in office (he is a high risk OB and also a fertility specialist so he has ultrasound in office. Other OB's around here don't). I just want to know that everything is progressing well. I also want to find out how he's going to monitor me. I think normally OB's see you once a month until 6 or 7 months, then they see you every other week until 36 weeks where they see you every week. When I went in for my consultation before deciding to ttc for #2, he said he's going to watch me like a hawk, so we'll see. I just don't like the anticipation of waiting to see what the "game plan" is.

Whoops - brain fart. School starts Tuesday! :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Leinzlove said:


> Onebump: I'm also hoping HSG is all you needed! That'll be sweeeet a BFP this month! I'm so excited, I'm dancing for joy! :wohoo:
> 
> Torres: 11w2d!!!! :happydance: My OB is the same way. I hope you get a scan. But, I went at 13w for my 2nd appt. and all he does is here HB! Can't wait to hear about Wednesday! :hugs:
> 
> BabyHopes: No worries about no symptoms yet. It is so hard being PAL. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I'm team :pink:! I found out at a private scan 14+4. I totally didn't understand my last scan. Anyways, I go Tuesday to see what the Dr. says. I was worried but not so much now. I've looked it up and scans need redone 15% of the time for one reason or another. DH says if something was wrong my OB would've called. And my Mom says its probably because I didn't eat or drink anything but water than walked a mile to my scan. It probably rocked the baby asleep. I still look forward to Tuesday. I really want the Dr.'s reassurance that all is fine.

Thanks Leinz!
Although I'm pretty excited, I woke up feeling queasy this morning, and had a couple waves of nausea throughout the day. Am I insane for being happy about that?? :). I'm sure the novelty will wear off shortly, but for now, I'm enjoying *feeling* pregnant. I didn't even have to nap today! We'll see what tomorrow brings. I'm 6w today - sweet pea!


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Possibility of a few scans this week then :) Snow here's hoping for nice healthy results.
> Leinz, so keen to here how baby is this week.
> Fingers crossed for you Torres. So gutting about the infection :(
> Babyhopes, I can imagine wanting to 'feel pregnant' more. Lets hope wee bean is nice and cozy and growing well :thumbup:
> 
> I'm on CD15 today, so really expect to O today. Got a BD in this morning. Although I wonder if the HSG can postpone O, due to the trauma down there...
> My temps are odd, but would love a rise tomorrow as we will need to abstain for the SA from Fri, so it would be good to feel like we at least have a chance.

Go OneBump Go!
BD BD BD!
:)
Good luck!!
xoxo


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Keep jumping hubby's bones! Make sure you keep it fun though. ;) What's this about SA and Friday? What's SA? And what's going on Friday? I feel like I'm missing something obvious. I'll be stalking your chart, I've kind of learned a bit from watching yours for a few months! 

Babyhopes - Here comes the MS! Have you had any aversions to food yet? It's not weird that you're happy about it, it's a symptom that you really are pregnant! My MS has gotten much better this week, and it actually has me a little bit worried. I just don't understand how it can go from being so brutal to being only a couple times a day. I know I'm nearing the end of the first tri, but I'm not quite there yet! 

Snow - Where you at girl? Enjoying the long weekend out on your boat? IUI time is soooo close - very exciting! 

Leinz - I don't think anything was wrong with Zoela in your scan, you unfortunately just got a [email protected]#*h sonographer who didn't give you any info. You walked a mile to your scan? That for sure would rock her to sleep. Looking forward to hear how all is good after you see your Dr on Tuesday. 

AFM - Nothing really new. I've been having my first craving of the pregnancy - warm apple pie with ice cream. I've ate almost a whole pie in 24 hours. I'm not too worried about it, I lost weight due to MS so I figure the apple pie will just help me catch up!


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: Yay for symptoms! :wohoo: Happy 6 weeks! :)

Torres: Nothing wrong with Apple Pie. :) I've only craved one food this pg... Bacon! Luckily I could add it to salad. I did add it to pizza or a burger occassionally.


----------



## onebumpplease

I love the sound of cravings, am such a foodie :) And would love the excuse to eat something I would normally ration.

Torres, SA = sperm analysis so we will have our last chance for BD on Friday to allow the 5 days abstinence to build up in time for the test ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: I truly hope O gets here before Friday! Do you think she's approaching?


----------



## onebumpplease

I think so Leinz. I think maybe Sun/Mon past...maybe... possibly today. All the pain, my temps and what I think may be fertile CM over the weekend. FX'd


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck with hubby's SA Onebump! And hooray for impending OV!

Torres - We didn't go out on the boat. It's always so busy on the lake during a holiday weekend. Our neighborhood has a community pool that we hung out at. It even has the tiniest little water slide. hehe. But we hung out with friends all weekend. It was nice. OMG apple pie!!!!!!

babyhopes - Hooray for nausea!!

Leinz - Yummm-o bacon!!!!

AFM, had my ultrasound today. I have one 22mm & one 14mm follicle. My lining is 8.9 - which I am very happy about. I trigger tonight at 10pm. I should OV 24-36 hrs after the shot. We BD tonight. Skip BD tomorrow. Hubby goes into RE office @ 8am on Thursday to give his goods. I go in at 10am for the IUI. I am quite excited. Wish I had more follicles for targets but it will have to do!! FX!!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Good luck with hubby's SA Onebump! And hooray for impending OV!
> 
> Torres - We didn't go out on the boat. It's always so busy on the lake during a holiday weekend. Our neighborhood has a community pool that we hung out at. It even has the tiniest little water slide. hehe. But we hung out with friends all weekend. It was nice. OMG apple pie!!!!!!
> 
> babyhopes - Hooray for nausea!!
> 
> Leinz - Yummm-o bacon!!!!
> 
> AFM, had my ultrasound today. I have one 22mm & one 14mm follicle. My lining is 8.9 - which I am very happy about. I trigger tonight at 10pm. I should OV 24-36 hrs after the shot. We BD tonight. Skip BD tomorrow. Hubby goes into RE office @ 8am on Thursday to give his goods. I go in at 10am for the IUI. I am quite excited. Wish I had more follicles for targets but it will have to do!! FX!!

Fabulous news honey :thumbup: Oh here goes ;)


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Good luck with hubby's SA Onebump! And hooray for impending OV!
> 
> Torres - We didn't go out on the boat. It's always so busy on the lake during a holiday weekend. Our neighborhood has a community pool that we hung out at. It even has the tiniest little water slide. hehe. But we hung out with friends all weekend. It was nice. OMG apple pie!!!!!!
> 
> babyhopes - Hooray for nausea!!
> 
> Leinz - Yummm-o bacon!!!!
> 
> AFM, had my ultrasound today. I have one 22mm & one 14mm follicle. My lining is 8.9 - which I am very happy about. I trigger tonight at 10pm. I should OV 24-36 hrs after the shot. We BD tonight. Skip BD tomorrow. Hubby goes into RE office @ 8am on Thursday to give his goods. I go in at 10am for the IUI. I am quite excited. Wish I had more follicles for targets but it will have to do!! FX!!

That's amazing! I can't believe how fast this has all come together for you. Best of luck, you deserve this!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm so happy! Yay for the trigger. Let those spermies attack your egg. :happydance:

Onebump: Loving the temp. Truly hoping you are right. :)


----------



## want2bmommy2b

hi ladies!!! im 4 dpo testing :test: on the 15th! just wanted to give u all some baby dust :dust: and good thoughts your way... hoping for a :bfp: for all who are trying!!


----------



## Torres

Snow and Onebump - Exciting times for you both! Fx'ed that you BOTH get your BFP's this month!!!! 
Onebump - Fertile CM was my biggest clue to my O. I want to see when FF gives you your crosshairs.

Snow - Tomorrow is the big day! I'll be stalking the thread to find out how it went. After the procedure, do you just continue on as if you're in a normal TWW? Or do you go back in to see them at all?

Babyhopes- How are you feeling? How is it to be back at work?

Leinz - How did your Dr appt go yesterday?

Hi want2b - Hope you get your bfp on the 15th.

AFM - I see my OBGYN today at 2:45. I'm excited but also nervous. :loopy:


----------



## snowflakes120

Yipppppeeee Torres! U/S day for you!! I don't think I have to go back for anything else. We'll see though. It will be nice to take a break from that place - been there 4x in 2 weeks! 

Onebump - Looks like you OV'd on CD16 to me!! Hooray!!

Leinz - Hehe! I am picturing spermies attaching my egg!!

Hey there want2bemommy!

Well, giving myself the shot wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Wasn't too bad at all. Very small needle, so that was good. I'm a bit nervous though. I am so afraid I am going to OV before the actual IUI. I had a + OPK yesterday which would normally mean I would OV today. I don't know what to think or if I should call the RE office and see what they say. I don't know if I should just be patient. I don't know what to do. I feel lost.


----------



## Torres

Snow - If you have any doubts, I would call. You are paying a lot of money to get this done and you def don't want to miss O. Just give them a ring to see what they say, otherwise you will be worried all day and you don't want to stress out your body the day before the big day! 

I'm not sure if I'll get an u/s today. They called me yesterday to remind me of the appt and they didn't say anything about drinking water for a u/s. I wish I had a better memory as I don't remember if I had to drink water or not before my 12 week scan in Spain. I don't think I did, it may have been trans vaginal though. Even if he doesn't do an u/s in office, I have an appt for the 11th for an u/s where I had my dating scan. Ugg, I really don't like not knowing what to expect. *lightbulb* - In Spain, they give you what they call a "pregnancy journal*, you bring it to every appt and they fill it in. I put it in my daughter's baby book. I'm off to read it now. (That is one thing I def prefer about the Spanish health care, they give you copies of EVERYTHING! Anytime you go for bloodwork or any type of test you get to keep a copy of the result. This was extremely helpful to me when I came back to Canada 6 months preggo, I had all my pre-natal care info with me. I can't believe I didn't think of this till now!)


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Torres, that's handy. Good Luck this afternoon.

Snow, you did a BD in though didn't you? Hopefully if you did O early that would help, but I agree with Torres, it's your money in the end, at least ask, if nothing else they might be able to put your mind at rest. :thumbup:

GL wantobe.

:hi: leinz

Keep going babyhopes :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I never ended up calling and now I am kicking myself. My aches were more pronounced this AM. Now they are barely there. I bet I already OV'd. I am so mad at myself for not even calling. I am such a wuss when it comes that kinda stuff. I hate to be a bother to other people. Ugh. Also, I just want to trust the RE and the staff. And I am working on trying to be more patient. Guess we'll have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp is. I temped this AM and it was a normal pre-OV temp so... I just know it's going to be up tomorrow. Hopefully, I'll be pleasantly surprised and it will be down. Not counting on it though. 

We did BD last night around 10pm but the reason why I am getting the IUI is because my CM is less than desirable. It's horrible so hubby's swimmers can't swim in it. So they can't make it to the stupid egg - they all just die. Ugh.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Well, I never ended up calling and now I am kicking myself. My aches were more pronounced this AM. Now they are barely there. I bet I already OV'd. I am so mad at myself for not even calling. I am such a wuss when it comes that kinda stuff. I hate to be a bother to other people. Ugh. Also, I just want to trust the RE and the staff. And I am working on trying to be more patient. Guess we'll have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp is. I temped this AM and it was a normal pre-OV temp so... I just know it's going to be up tomorrow. Hopefully, I'll be pleasantly surprised and it will be down. Not counting on it though.
> 
> We did BD last night around 10pm but the reason why I am getting the IUI is because my CM is less than desirable. It's horrible so hubby's swimmers can't swim in it. So they can't make it to the stupid egg - they all just die. Ugh.

:( I know. Well I'm really hoping that your temp stays down tom fx'd


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Waiting to hear about your appt./scan? I didn't get a 12 week scan here in the US. (Just a 9w and 20w.) I did go private 14w and will do so again at 28w. That book sounds amazing. I've did pregnancy journals for all of mine and I love going back and seeing how my pregnancies differ. Etc.

Onebump: Feeling so good! This month is the one. :hugs:

Snow: That sucks! I also wish you'd of called. Maybe you didn't O. You can have O pains before O. Hoping your temp stays low. :hugs:

AFM: Appt. yesterday went great! Quad screening came back a perfectly negative. And also my anamoly scan came back with great results. Next appt. in 4 weeks!


----------



## Torres

Snow - I am the same way with calling people, I hate it. I really hope you wake up with a low temp again tomorrow. Think positive! :hugs:

Onebump - Excited to see where your chart takes you tomorrow.

Leinz - So happy to hear everything is fantastic! 

AFM - I love my OBGYN. He is seriously the best Dr I have ever met (and he's hot too!). Everything is good so far. My BP is "beautiful" and I have no protein in my urine. He said I have a less than 10% chance of developing pre-eclampsia and/or HELLP syndrome again. He is going to watch me like a hawk though. He gave me his cell phone number and told me about 25 times that if ANYTHING comes up, anything at all, to give him a call no matter what time it is. He did say that if anything happens he will admit me to the hospital stat, so we have to have a plan for our daughter just in case. He also does not think he will let me go to 40 weeks for 2 reasons. 1 - The longer I go, the higher my risk gets. #2 - My daughter got stuck in the birth canal and she was only 6lbs 9 ozs, so he doesn't want the baby to get too big. 
I'll be right back......


----------



## BabyHopes.

Spent the day in emerg after passing tissue at school. BhCG was only 900; I'm miscarrying. I'm going to sign off for a while for some space to figure out what I'm going to do.

Best of luck to all you ladies- you've been a wonderful support. May you all have healthy, happy pregnancies in the very near future.


----------



## Leinzlove

NOOOO! I'm so sorry Babyhopes! I truly hoped and prayed with all that I had that the bleeding didn't mean this. Don't ever give up! Whenever you are ready come back and hang out with us. We will miss you, however, I understand you need time away. All my thoughts and hugs are with you. My heart just aches. :hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - :hugs: I was really praying that your spotting wasn't a m/c. My heart is breaking for you. It's understandable you need time away, but just know that we will be here for you anytime you need and you will be in our thoughts. Take care of yourself and I hope hubby takes good care of you too. A rainbow baby is in your future when you are ready.


----------



## onebumpplease

OH Babyhopes, I just don't know what to say. I wish you all the best and completely understand your need to switch off. I hate that this has to happen. I really hope that you get your rainbow baby as soon as you are ready to try again. I'm so so sorry hun... :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

I am so very sorry for the MC Babyhopes. I am sending you the most biggest hug in the entire world right now. I am so sorry. I understand completely about taking some time off from BNB. See us when you are ready. We will be here for you.

Well, I am done with IUI #1. Things went well. However, our timing was so absolutely horrible. My bbt temp today rose a half a degree. So that means I OV'd yesterday. I bet it was when I was feeling all those pains around 10am. If that's the case then the egg would have been already dead by the time we did the IUI today. 

Alls I can hope for is that some of hubby's swimmers made it up to wait for the egg during our Tuesday night BD. Or that I possibly OV"d later than I think yesterday and the egg was still alive. Either way I feel for sure out already. What a waste of money.

Good news is that hubby's numbers were freaking awesome. They want > 5 million. Hubby gave up 35 million post wash with 97% motility. He's got some superman swimmers. 

I feel like giving up though. I don't know how much longer I take this and be strong. I am so sick of things not going right for us.


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> I am so very sorry for the MC Babyhopes. I am sending you the most biggest hug in the entire world right now. I am so sorry. I understand completely about taking some time off from BNB. See us when you are ready. We will be here for you.
> 
> Well, I am done with IUI #1. Things went well. However, our timing was so absolutely horrible. My bbt temp today rose a half a degree. So that means I OV'd yesterday. I bet it was when I was feeling all those pains around 10am. If that's the case then the egg would have been already dead by the time we did the IUI today.
> 
> Alls I can hope for is that some of hubby's swimmers made it up to wait for the egg during our Tuesday night BD. Or that I possibly OV"d later than I think yesterday and the egg was still alive. Either way I feel for sure out already. What a waste of money.
> 
> Good news is that hubby's numbers were freaking awesome. They want > 5 million. Hubby gave up 35 million post wash with 97% motility. He's got some superman swimmers.
> 
> I feel like giving up though. I don't know how much longer I take this and be strong. I am so sick of things not going right for us.

BUM!!! Hopefully you are wrong ;)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Snow: Hope it was late yesterday, and that the egg was still viable! Do you only get 1 treatment per payment? Or is it like IVF where you get 3 tried with each 'session'?

AFM: Had the F/U U/S this morning, and they are suspecting ectopic. For some reason I find this extremely reassuring. It means that there's truly nothing I did wrong (not that it would have had it been a reg MC but you know it feels that way), and that it was my "female intelligence" the doc called it knowing that this could have become life threatening for me had it of not proceeded this way. They found no sign of uterine pregnancy at all (surely something would still be there? this only happened yesterday!), and told be I have an anteverted uterus - it tilts forward. This shouldn't really affect my fertility or ability to carry, but is interesting anyway. It looks like my body is doing it's job in clearing out everything that's there, so I don't need any sort of invasive treatment (no D&C thank god). I just have to wait for hcg levels to go back to trying. I think we're going to NTNP for a while once we get the ok. After all that's what got me knocked up this time! I guess my body works better unstressed. 

Thanks for all the support and kind words ladies. It's amazing how much better I feel each day, and thanks to the u/s results I feel like I can heal faster and get back to life. I think I'll even go back to work tomorrow - idling around at home moping and sleeping isn't going to help. 

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Torres

Snow - I really hope you O'ed late. Isn't it kind of their fault if they missed your O? That's wonderful news about hubby's swimmers! I really believe IUI is going to work for you! This is going to be one long TWW eh? 

Onebump- I see FF gave you your crosshairs! So you're in the TWW too! Exciting month for you too!

Babyhopes - I'm so glad to hear from you again. I would def think that they would see something in utero at 6 weeks. I know it's devastating but thank goodness it happened now if it was ectopic. They can get nasty and dangerous fast. You will have your rainbow soon, I know it. 

:hugs: to all


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Sweetheart :hugs: I understand why it's fairly reassuring for you that it was an eptopic and I'm pleased you caught it early.

Mind stop by once you have a baby cooking and you feel comfortable sharing :hugs:


----------



## Torres

So I've been on antibiotics for a week for my supposed "kidney infection", and well, the pain hasn't gone away. It was quite intense this morning so I went back to my Drs. He tested my urine - clean. So now he said it sounds like "kidney problems". I asked if he thinks it could be stones and he said no because they don't present like that. So I asked him what he thinks it could be and he didn't give me an answer. He referred me to a urologist. My Drs receptionist is awesome and she said she would make sure I get in asap, as specialists here normally take months to get in to. She called me a few hours later and my appt is on Monday! If it would have been even in a few weeks time, I would have went to the hospital. Hearing you have kidney problems is concerning and I don't want to wait forever to find out exactly what's going on. The reason why I'm so worried is because one of my mom's closest friends has kidney disease from having severe pre-eclampsia, which I had with my daughter. And she didn't get it right away either, her kidneys started failing about 3 years after she delivered. I'm going to have to look at my hospital records at my blood work and see if there are any indicators. I know my liver was failing and my platelets were dropping, but I'm not sure about my creatinine levels. 
I know it's probably not that serious, but my dumbass Dr did nothing to calm my fears. 

How's everyone else doing? How many DPO are you Snow and Onebump?
Babyhopes - Did you go back to work today? If so, how was it? 
Leinz - How's little Zoela?! Kicking away?


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh gosh Torres, I hope it's sthg easily fixed. Kidneys worry me too due to my brothers life long probs with his :( Sending out all mypositivity for an easy fix xx

I'm 5 dpo, but dont u worry bout that ;)


----------



## Torres

Yeah, it's quite scary. I know it's probably nothing big, but it's impossible not to worry, especially when you've seen someone go through kidney disease. Did you brother have to have a transplant at all?
Your chart is looking good Onebump. How are you feeling?
Snow - How are you doing? Any symptoms? When are you testing?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Yeah, it's quite scary. I know it's probably nothing big, but it's impossible not to worry, especially when you've seen someone go through kidney disease. Did you brother have to have a transplant at all?
> Your chart is looking good Onebump. How are you feeling?
> Snow - How are you doing? Any symptoms? When are you testing?

Al, my brother was born with reflux of his ureter tubes, causing urine to constantly go back into the kidneys and destroy them, he was rushed to hospital aged 2 when they found out. So since then it was a monitored decline till his function came below 10%: which is considered kidney failure. He was then put onto dialysis and a transplant list. He dialysed for around 5 years, one day we were told he had a year to live as it was nearly impossible that they would find him a kidney due to a raised level of antibodies linked to blood transfusions. 3 x days later he got that kidney. We are coming up to the 1 year anniversary of that day, knowing my brother could have gone. I am extremely close to Al and plan to celebrate the anniversary his life was saved and mourn the loss of the donor who had to die for me to keep my brother.

I think you're right, it won't be anything to worry about. Will just be good to get to the bottom of it and clear it up!


----------



## Torres

That's a very powerful story. I am going to share it with my mom's friend as she is going through the same thing with the difficulty due to blood transfusions and antibodies. I totally believe in organ donation and although my hubby didn't like the idea, I signed up to be one. Any chance to save a life is a beautiful thing.
You didn't answer my question though, how are you feeling? Any SS?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> That's a very powerful story. I am going to share it with my mom's friend as she is going through the same thing with the difficulty due to blood transfusions and antibodies. I totally believe in organ donation and although my hubby didn't like the idea, I signed up to be one. Any chance to save a life is a beautiful thing.
> You didn't answer my question though, how are you feeling? Any SS?

LOL ;) The doctor told AL she had never seen a list of antibodies like his, it's hard because for the first time in Al's 30 years fighting it, we lost hope. Organ donation is the best gift you can leave the world if you have to go I believe.

As for how I'm feeling. I don't really SS any more, did way too much of it with devastating results. I'm sure I would automatically symptom spot if there was something I didn't recognise, but so far it's the usual; super sore boobs, spots, odd womb/ovary niggles.

I'm also in the extremely negative part of my cycle. I know you ladies have way more confidence, but I get to this point and find it extremely difficult to believe it can happen for me.


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - Hope your positivity comes back soon. Wow that is an amazing story of your brothers. A dear friend of mine passed away almost 2 years ago, she was an organ donor. I have a few very touching letters from a gentleman that received her kidney. 

Torres - How are you feeling hun?

Babyhopes - Hope that you are doing ok girl. Thinking of you!

Leinz - Have you had your appt yet? I think it was in the beginning of Sept sometime.

AFM, 6dpo. I had lots of creamy CM yesterday. Totally thought I peed my pants in Ulta!! And have had a good bit today. That's my only symptom. Not much else to report. Testing Monday. Not feeling all that confident though but trying to remain positive!


----------



## snowflakes120

I like the temp raise today One bump! When are you testing? I'm testing on Monday. No Sx's for me.


----------



## onebumpplease

I may test any time between Sat and Mon..
Snow, I hope this is your month, snow bump in time for Christmas x


----------



## onebumpplease

Just here to say :hi: missed u girls recently.
Looks like I'm out, fed up as usual. 12 dpo redish spotting and a bfn yesterday.
Hoping for the best for Snow.
Leinz says she is having laptop issues on her journal. 
Torres hows tricks?


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I'm sorry to hear you are having kidney issues. I hope they are resolved soon and you have great results. It's also nice that they were able to get you in right away. You enter the 2nd trimester this week... EEEEEK! Congrats! Everythings going to be just fine with your forever baby and your kidneys. :hugs:

Onebump: I'm so disappointed about the ugly :witch: showing her face also. I can't wait for you to get pregnant! It'll happen! :hugs: I'm also sorry to hear about your brothers kidney trouble and how rough it felt thinking you would lose him. I know that feeling with DD and our experience. And sadly I also know the feeling of losing a brother. It's the most terrible thing I've ever been through in my life. I know I probably talk about it to much. But, its been so hard for me with his death anniversary approaching. I also believe in being a donor and I've been one since I got my drivers license. It's an incredible gift and if you aren't living, you aren't using it anyways. :)

Snow: Yay for 10dpo! :wohoo: Have you tested? If not I don't know how you can wait and I'm ready for you to hurry here and update us with your BFP.

Want2b: I'm also looking forward to your BFP update today. :)

AFM: Computer has been giving me issues. It's been aggravating. It'll go to any website but BNB. I just don't get it. 

Zoela has been moving wild. I love it! It is definitley my favorite part of pregnancy. I feel great also... :)

I go to the dentist on Thursday to have those two extractions. I don't go to the baby Dr. until Oct. 2. (Just regular appt.)

We also put a bid in on a house on Thursday. I should hear back by Tuesday! I hope we get it! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm waiting with baited breath Leinz to hear about the decision on your offer :thumbup:

Yes ladies, bring us some BFPs please :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

I think I may have a BFP coming up. I took 2 tests today and got the faintest of all lines possible today. The 2nd one def had color. I'm going to test again tomorrow AM to see if it darkens up. I'll keep y'all updated!


----------



## onebumpplease

Omg Snow,I'll reserve my congrats for now,but my heart just flipped a beat, what's the latest?.....


----------



## snowflakes120

I took another test this AM - got a slightly darker line still pretty light though. I called the RE office. I went in for Beta's for my HCG and progesterone levels. I'll prolly go back on Wed for more. I'm keeping my feelings guarded. I'm really super scared. Like I'm not even excited to tell you the truth. I am so afraid of another miscarriage but trying to stay positive at the same time. It's just so hard. I don't want to be crushed again. 

Sorry for your temp drop One bump! xoxo

Torres - Are you ok? You haven't checked in in a while. Worried about you!

Leinz - How cute that she's moving all around! Good luck tomorrow at the Dentist!

Baby hopes - Thinking about you girl!


----------



## onebumpplease

Well I'm excited,but understand your reservations. Woohoo snow, your sticky bean. Xxxxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow tell us your symptoms too....when will you get today's bloods results?


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh that is one of reasons why I am so nervous & scared is because I don't have any SX's. My boobs hurt a tiny bit but not much - they hurt more 2 days ago. I don't know what to think. Other than that not much of anything else. :(


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs:


snowflakes120 said:


> Oh that is one of reasons why I am so nervous & scared is because I don't have any SX's. My boobs hurt a tiny bit but not much - they hurt more 2 days ago. I don't know what to think. Other than that not much of anything else. :(

:hugs::hugs: Darling I hope all of your blood results show good things, I'm sorry you aren't more excited, even although I would probably feel just the same. Actually I just can't imagine how I would feel...:hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Well I am PG. HCG was 63 and Progesterone was 30. I am in shock. Numbers are good. I am very happy. Still remaining reserved. I'm not out of the park quite yet. I have to go back on Wed to make sure the numbers are doubling as they should be.


----------



## momof3bears

Hi. I am 1 DPO. Been TTC for 2 months after tubal reversal in July. I got on this site ALOT last month and read alot of things tha were helpful. I got a little too consumed in it all last month....constantly thinking about it and thinking every little thing my body did was a symptom! I did have several symptoms but they all just stopped one day and my period came 4 days early. And it was TERRIBLE! Cramping was bad at times but not unbearable, I almost went to ER one night because the bleeding was so bad. TMI-and I passed alot of clots, which I usually hardly ever see while on period. Does this sound familiar to anyone? I think I may have had a very early m/c. I just "felt" pregnant! And I had spotting at about 6 or 7 DPO which got my hopes up to be implantation bleeding. But bleeding for about 8 or 10 days, I have just been trying not to think about it. And I have not obsessed about it this month. We only BD'd twice during the week i should have been fertile. I wasnt even sure exactly when I was due to ovualte because of my period coming so early. But I just wamted to see if anyone else on here has had a similiar experience. Thanks!


----------



## onebumpplease

Am on my mobile again,so no smilies,but I am screaming with excitement for you snow. Woohoo xx
Welcome mom, I have no experience like yours,but I hope thos is your last TWW for a while I'm fed up of them!


----------



## Torres

Ssssnnnnnnnoooooooowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! I am completely over the moon for you!!!! I read your posts yesterday and tears were streaming down my face! I am excited to hear all about your journey to motherhood! Don't worry about your boobs not being super sore, my weren't and still aren't. My nipples are more sensitive, but they are not super painful as some other women describe. So how far along are you?
Onebump - You're up next girl! I know it! Don't lose hope. Snow is a wonderful example that it may take a while, and sometimes a little help, but it can happen!!! When do you go back to talk about your results?
Babyhopes - Thinking about you, hope you're doing well. I can't wait till your sticky bean, it's going to be soon :)

AFM, sorry I've been so quiet. I have been reading pretty much everyday, but I just haven't been posting as my mind has been kind of crazy lately.
Went to the urologist. He didn't seem overly worried about my back pain. I have to go for blood work and an ultrasound, but I can't get in until Oct 2nd. I go back to see him on the 11th. Hopefully I'll get some answers. 
Found something else with my health (I'm 29 and I'm falling apart!). When pregnant with my daughter, my Dr sent me to get an echocardiogram as I have some scary family heart history. They found that I had mitral valve regurgitation. Just mild tho, so nothing to really worry about. Since I'm pregnant again, my Dr. sent me for another echo, and this one showed regurgitation not only in my mitral but in my tricuspid valve as well. Still both mild, so nothing to really worry about (although my Dr did say tricuspid valve is a bit rare). The scary thing about the echo is that they found calcification on both my mitral and tricuspid valves. My Dr didn't like that. He stat referred me to a cardiologist and I went to see him yesterday. He said that I have nothing to worry about now, and that although I am very young to have this, my heart should still be good to go for many years without any treatment. I asked what would cause this damage and it turns out that it was probably caused by my first pregnancy and my severe pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome. He then asked me "didn't anyone tell you not to have anymore babies?" Fantastic f'ing thing to say to someone who is 3 months pregnant! He was quite rude and told me if I have any blood pressure problems this time around, I could do more damage. Like I wasn't already worried enough!
On top of this stress, I'm dealing with my baby girl going to school all day everyday. I miss her so much. She's growing up way too fast, and although she is growing into a wonderful little lady that I am so proud of, I miss my little girl that I could cuddle at all times of the day without being told "Mama, I don't want to cuddle right now!"
Ah hormones, you have to love how they make you crazy!!!! 
Sorry for my rant, just wanted to let you ladies know why I haven't been posting everyday!


----------



## Torres

Ohhhh, how could I forget! I went for my ultrasound on the 11th and saw my little Toby (nickname hubby and I have for the baby!) I'll post pics in a bit. I tried to get the sonographer to guess the sex, but she said she really couldn't tell. All seems well though - 2 arms, 2 legs, 10 fingers, 10 toes, heart beating away at 159 bpm, saw the two hemispheres of the brain! And it seems I am finally getting a little bump! (Still having a hard time gaining weight because of stupid ms).


----------



## Torres

Onebump - I was just skimming through your journal, and I'm confused. So you didn't start your period this month? Just a little amount of spotting? From what the other girls are saying, your temps are still good, so you might be preggo??!?!!?!?!?! Are you going to test? How many DPO are you?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, that is so sweet. I thought I took AF on Sat,turned out to b a bit of bloody spotting. I'm 15 dpo today, but took a test after work and it was :bfn: have never had a glimmer of a bfp, loosing hope fast that I can get pregnant. Will call gyno next week to find out about a follow up appt. Meh
Still dancing for u Snow ;)


----------



## Torres

Big :hugs: Onebump.


----------



## Leinzlove

SNOW! SNOW! SNOW! I'm straight up... OVER THE MOON! Dancing & Dancing! I'm so happy you've gotten your so longed for... :bfp:! Eeeeeek! :wohoo: Congratulations! Everything is going to be just perfect. This baby is forever, hun! :hugs: I can't wait to hear how beautifully your numbers are rising. You are going to be getting a bump. It's also normal not to have any pregnancy symptoms yet. Some women go through a whole pregnancy without even knowing they are pregnant. :)

Onebump: I definitley don't understand your cycle. 15dpo and no :witch: means :bfp:! It's about time for Dr.'s to get it figured out. Have you showed them copies of your charts? Sorry hun, getting super impatient for you. :hugs:

Torres: I'm so happy to hear Toby is doing just perfect! :happydance: I'm sorry for your emotional stress about DD growing up. I'm the same way but not with my DD yet. Instead, I pick fights and such and get mad and upset over the littlest things that didn't bother me before. I've been doing it the whole pregnancy. I hate it... I even cry over spoiled milk often. DH knows I didn't act like this with my first pregnancy. But, this pregnancy is so different. I'm more emotional and have crazy vivid dreams 2-3 a night. 

I wouldn't worry about what the Dr. says about this pregnancy. Etc. Just take it easy and one day at a time. I had a counsler tell me today... I'm at risk for premature labor because of my periodontal disease. I said "I know." And she said "I had periodontal disease and my baby came 8 weeks early. (I didn't know what to say.) But, what am I supposed to do? No dentists will do my procedure, I'm doing everything I can. I then told her DD came at 39w induced (I had HBP from week 34, NST every other day.) She said probably because of your periodontal disease. I said... NO, she was born with birth defects. I just wish these professionals would think before they say. (Sorry for long rant.) Anyways, take what they say with a grain of salt. If they can't help you improve your risks... they need to shut up.

AFM: I'm a little grumpy as you can tell. No answer on our offer today. I just would like to know something either way. I'm not sure I can handle looking for a house at this time in my life. If this doesn't go through... I'm going to start nesting and preparing for baby here. I think.


----------



## Torres

Snow - Patiently waiting for your numbers! Can't wait to see how much they've jumped!


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres said:


> Snow - Patiently waiting for your numbers! Can't wait to see how much they've jumped!

HCG went from 63 on Mon to 185 today!! More than doubled! Progesterone went from 30 to 29 - which is great! OMG, I'm PG and am going to have a baby!


----------



## Torres

Snow! I'm beyond words happy for you! You're going to be a Mommy! How's hubby? He must be ecstatic too eh?! When's your due date?! Ohhhh I just saw your ticker! LOVE IT!!! Feeling any symptoms yet? I hope for your sake you don't get MS, it can be brutal! Mine started just a few days before I hit 6 weeks.

Leinz - Any news on the house? I really hope you guys get it!!!! I don't blame you for not wanting to house search right now! Are you guys just renting right now? I didn't know you had high BP with you daughter. And that's so stupid that no dentist will do your procedure! Did you go for that deep cleaning that you were planning on?
And I'm so with you with the vivid dreams! It is ridiculous just how real they are. I wake up at least once a month due to a dream. I can't wait for them to be done with!

Onebump - How are you doing love?


----------



## Torres

Once a night, not once a month! ha


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Love! Love! Love! The numbers! Your rainbow is forever! I'm so happy! :yipee:

Torres: Yes, I had HBP... No protein in my urine though. I don't know whether it was from DD having birth defects. She was born with Pierre Robin Sequence. Long story but you can look it up online. She was transported to childrens and we were seperated at birth. She then underwent 3 major surgeries and 1 minor in her first year. Spent 5 days in the NICU, a week in PICU intubated, and several other days on the surgical recovery floor in her first year of life. It was hard, but so fortunate. :) She was special fed and still undergoes speech therapy and has trouble putting on weight.

So, I don't know if that caused my HBP. Which it can or if it was all me and likely to happen again. I've decided what will be will be as everyone keeps telling me I'm at 4 times greater risk for premature labor. Thats always been my worse fear. But, theres nothing I can do, but what I am. I get the extractions tomorrow, and then my cleaning is on October 4.


----------



## Torres

Leinz - Oh wow. I knew your DD was born with Pierre Robin Sequence, but I didn't know what you both had to go through her first year. Tough little girl and Momma, that's for sure!  Try and relax as much as possible. And like you said, what will be will be. You should be getting close to V day soon, and modern medicine is amazing if she does come early. And even though you may have a higher risk of premature labour, you have a higher chance of making it to term. You are doing everything you can to prevent anything from happening, and that's all you can do. Zoela is lucky to have such a great mom.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Torres you are super sweet! Yes, I'm looking forward to Vday! :) But, even more so... 28 weeks will be great, take those odds to 90%! :happydance:

Yeah, I have those vivid dreams 1-3 times a night. Its ridiculous. Usually they are good so it doesn't bother me much. And occassionally they are very sexy. Maybe it helps that I've been reading Fifty Shades. :haha:

Also about the house we got countered and have recountered. Should know Friday, but what will be, will be. We are actually a year in on another 10 yr loan. But, when I got this little 2 bedroom house I wasn't thinking. DH said I told you it wouldn't be big enough for the 3 kids we had planned. Well I said we could stay here 5 years refinance and rent out or something. I just had to have it. Preggo with Zoela and already regretting that decison. Which if we moved I'd just rent it out and pay it off. The Rent would be enough to pay both morgages.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Congrats Snow, I'm so so happy for you. I hope this works for you first time around, you deserve it. You've been through so much.

And Congrats Torres on the great scan.

Congrats Leinz for finally getting your dental stuff sorted and progressing so well.

AFM: things are not good. I just can't seem to bounce back. I'm down all the time, have no motivation to do anything. I feel like my marriage is falling apart. I have no interest in any sort of physical intimacy with my husband, would really rather just be alone. I don't foresee us trying again in the near future. I feel like I'm back at ground zero, no further ahead than I was months ago - further behind if anything. My heads just not in the game of life right niw. People around me everywhere are announcing pregnancies, and I feel guilty not being happy for them, and feel even more awful about myself. I really don't know what to do. Life isn't bringing me much happiness these days, and that scares me. I feel bad for my husband - I'm a miserable wife. He's been patient for so long, but you can tell he's getting tired of me and ready to move on. I just want to crawl into a hole and disappear.

Sorry being the downer.


----------



## onebumpplease

BabyHopes. said:


> Congrats Snow, I'm so so happy for you. I hope this works for you first time around, you deserve it. You've been through so much.
> 
> And Congrats Torres on the great scan.
> 
> Congrats Leinz for finally getting your dental stuff sorted and progressing so well.
> 
> AFM: things are not good. I just can't seem to bounce back. I'm down all the time, have no motivation to do anything. I feel like my marriage is falling apart. I have no interest in any sort of physical intimacy with my husband, would really rather just be alone. I don't foresee us trying again in the near future. I feel like I'm back at ground zero, no further ahead than I was months ago - further behind if anything. My heads just not in the game of life right niw. People around me everywhere are announcing pregnancies, and I feel guilty not being happy for them, and feel even more awful about myself. I really don't know what to do. Life isn't bringing me much happiness these days, and that scares me. I feel bad for my husband - I'm a miserable wife. He's been patient for so long, but you can tell he's getting tired of me and ready to move on. I just want to crawl into a hole and disappear.
> 
> Sorry being the downer.

:hugs: Babyhopes :hugs:

Oh darling, life can be so cruel. Have you spoken to a doctor, I know it's not ideal but maybe you need extra help, whether it's someone to talk to or medication to re-align your hormones to allow happiness back in. 

You don't deserve this, wishing you lots of love and luck to get back to a happy place, whatever that takes.


----------



## snowflakes120

Babyhopes - I am so very very sorry that you aren't all that happy. I do know how hard it is. I had been throwing around the idea of getting some counseling actually. I got a card from the RE office for a Psychiatrist that specialized in Infertility. Do you think you could benefit from going to talk about your losses and why you don't feel the love between you and hubby? 

I am sending you lots of love and good vibes your way. I really hope you can find the joy again soon. But understand how hard it is. 

We are here for you!! Feel free to come and talk with us anytime!


----------



## Torres

Big hugs babyhopes. I agree with Snow and Onebump - maybe you should talk to someone. Your thoughts and feelings are very much signs of depression. I hope I'm not being too outspoken. I feel comfortable talking about it because I have been there and done that. I have suffered from a severe anxiety disorder for years and because of the limitations I put on myself I got depressed. I felt the feelings you are feeling now. No motivation, not feeling connected to anyone, feelings of guilt, isolating myself, etc, etc. I went to the Dr and was put on Zoloft. Antidepressants are not miracle drugs, they don't take away the pain from what you have been through (and you have been through a lot), but they do help get your head out of the clouds enough to deal with everything better. Talk therapy is also important. The pain from miscarriages, especially early in pregnancy is not talked about enough. Most women suffer in silence which can make everything so much worse. The pain from the loss of a pregnancy is so much more than just a loss of a fetus. It is a loss of a future you have been planning for and dreaming of. I guess what I'm trying to say in my rambling, is that you have valid reasons for feeling the way you do, you have been through a lot in the past year and maybe it's just too much to handle on your own right now, which is completely okay. 
And remember, we're always here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: I'm sorry about how cruel life is being to you and your husband. I agree with the other smart ladies. You should seek help. My heart aches for you... :cry: Noone one should have to deal with infertility and its not fair.

But, don't ever give up! You deserve your forever baby. I hope you and hubby can work through things and get the baby you long for. All my :hugs:!


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow, Torres, Leinz how you doing? I want to live vicariously through my pregger friends, so how are you all?

I've decided I'm not 'trying' this month no extra effort. I'm just sort of exhausted. I don't think it will create that magical combination, but it is going to give me and my stressed noggin the rest it needs.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah, Onebump. I think that the relaxing no-meds cycle bc of the cyst worked it's magic for my BFP cycle. 

I'm not feeling all the confident or hopeful today. I am quite worried and scared to tell you the truth. I just don't feel any different than I do when I got my BFP early last week. I feel that bc I should be 5 weeks tomorrow I should be feeling more. I have no nausea, not tired, haven't cramped or twinged in days. I just have some sore boobs. That's it. This is just playing out very similar to my MC. Meaning no symptoms!! I am waiting on the RE office to call me and see what time I can go in tomorrow for another beta/P4 test. I am so worried it isn't going to be good news. I cried my entire lunch break today - I don't know anymore.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Aw Snow :hugs: I can't imagine how you're feeling, but I'm hoping, wishing, down right begging for the best for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I know its harder said then done... Please don't worry so much. It's normal not to feel any pregnancy symptoms at all. And most of the time they don't appear until 6 weeks or so. Some don't have any the whole pregnancy and don't even know they are pregnant. I'm sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: I have huge faith and hope that tomorrow you will hear how nicely those beta numbers are rising. :hugs:

Bump: Thats not a bad idea... But, it is time for the spermy to meet the eggy. It has to be... I feel it. PMA! PMA! PMA! :hugs:

AFM: Busy... House inspection, Radon testing, Termite/Pest inspection all taking place and underway. We'll know all we need to know Thursday evening. And if we are satisfied, which I hope we are... We'll be closing next week. Eeeeek! 

As for Pregnancy, heartburn, vivid dreams... Thats about it. Baby quite active, can't get enough of that. Worry some days that I might be :blue: and not :pink:. Mainly after I go girly shopping. I have a Dr. Appt. on Tuesday.


----------



## Torres

Snow - try not to worry, like Leinz said it's so normal not to have any symptoms so early. Your boobs are still sore which is a great sign. I didn't have ms until 2 days before 6 weeks. My fatigue started somewhere around 6 weeks too. 
Onebump - I have read on so many threads about women TTC for sometimes YEARS, only to take a "break" and get their BFPs that month! I'm hoping that it's you writing on one of those posts in a few weeks with your BFP! 
Leinz - so much exciting stuff going on with you right now! I hope everything passes inspection and you close next week! 
AFM - ms is finally leaving me alone! YAY!!! I seriously feel like a brand new person. Food still doesn't appeal to me like it did pre-pregnancy, but it doesn't completely gross me out either- which is fantastic! The only thing still kicking around (besides the sore boobs/sensitive nipples) is the fatigue. It's not near as bad as it was, but it still creeps up on me hardcore around 2pm. 
So I go for my kidney ultrasound next Tuesday, and I have a plan! I'm going to ask the tech if she can take a sneak peek at baby to see if she can tell the sex. I'm really hoping they will. I'm going to the same place I had my first two ultrasounds, so chances are I will get a tech I already had, and both of them were super nice. The only thing is hubby can't come with me, so I'm going to being an envelope, ask her to write the sex down and put it in the envelope, seal it (because I probably would peek) and then open it together with hubby when he gets home from work. I really hope they will do it. I will make or clear that I know that it's not an official u/s and that she can't tell me anything medically or whatever. I just don't want to wait another month to find out the gender!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Snow - try not to worry, like Leinz said it's so normal not to have any symptoms so early. Your boobs are still sore which is a great sign. I didn't have ms until 2 days before 6 weeks. My fatigue started somewhere around 6 weeks too.
> Onebump - I have read on so many threads about women TTC for sometimes YEARS, only to take a "break" and get their BFPs that month! I'm hoping that it's you writing on one of those posts in a few weeks with your BFP!
> Leinz - so much exciting stuff going on with you right now! I hope everything passes inspection and you close next week!
> AFM - ms is finally leaving me alone! YAY!!! I seriously feel like a brand new person. Food still doesn't appeal to me like it did pre-pregnancy, but it doesn't completely gross me out either- which is fantastic! The only thing still kicking around (besides the sore boobs/sensitive nipples) is the fatigue. It's not near as bad as it was, but it still creeps up on me hardcore around 2pm.
> So I go for my kidney ultrasound next Tuesday, and I have a plan! I'm going to ask the tech if she can take a sneak peek at baby to see if she can tell the sex. I'm really hoping they will. I'm going to the same place I had my first two ultrasounds, so chances are I will get a tech I already had, and both of them were super nice. The only thing is hubby can't come with me, so I'm going to being an envelope, ask her to write the sex down and put it in the envelope, seal it (because I probably would peek) and then open it together with hubby when he gets home from work. I really hope they will do it. I will make or clear that I know that it's not an official u/s and that she can't tell me anything medically or whatever. I just don't want to wait another month to find out the gender!

Hey Snow, hope you get in today to get some reassurance, although I think the girls did a good job too, both PAL. :hugs:

Leinz, you have SO much going on :)

Torres, bump pic yet????????


----------



## Torres

What's PAL?
I will post a pic soon. I still have to post my 12 week u/s pics.
Keep us updated Snow!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> What's PAL?
> I will post a pic soon. I still have to post my 12 week u/s pics.
> Keep us updated Snow!

pregnant(pregnancy) after loss...

Torres, I can't believe you're keeping them from us...


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I can't wait for your update!

Bump: A Break will be the month. :)

Torres: Yea, whats up with that. I want to see scan pics! Also I don't see why they won't! I want to know tooo!! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

All good over here in HCG land. I am up to 5,892! However, Progesterone went down again to 20. I'm not too happy about it and am generally pretty concerned. 

I have an extra early US on Monday to help calm my fears a bit.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I've been thinking about you. So happy to hear your numbers have risen. :yipee: Does the Dr. seemed concerned about your progesterone levels? Have you discussed supplements? I can't wait to hear about your scan. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

RE is not concerned with levels at all that is what is bothering me because I am very concerned. I am already taking 200mg of Progesterone each night. I talked to her late yesterday. We just didn't really see eye to eye so to speak. I'd rather be safe than sorry and she would rather just stay with current regimen. I don't know what to think or do. She did say that I could supplement with another 200mg if I wanted - I think she said it to just appease me - I think I'm going to just for more piece of mind so I can hopefully relax. I shouldn't be this worked up already.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've read here online that 12-20 is normal for 5-6 weeks of pregnancy. Can it cause issues if you are getting to much progesterone?

I'm sure if the RE thinks it wasn't a normal range she'd tell you to take more.

This baby is forever, hun! Everythings going to be ok. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

What fantastic news Snow. I completely understand your worry, glad Leinz knew about the levels, but I can imagine it's the dropping of level that worries you. However I'm sure your RE isn't worried for a reason ;) 

Oh Snow it's your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Hey Snow, how are you getting on?

Torres ?

(quiet hugs :hugs: for Babyhopes)

Leinz, you know I keep abreast on your journal too :thumbup:

I'm ok, my not trying is treating me well, I couldn't tell you what CD I'm on, I'm not oblivious, I know I must be reaching my fertile period. Was sort of window Christmas shopping today, so much baby and kid stuff; SO broody and desperate!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I went shopping today too One bump!! I couldn't help but go an look at the trees and ornaments at Macy's!! I love Christmas!

I am doing OK. I am very scared for the Ultrasound tomorrow. I am so afraid that they aren't going to find anything like last time. I honestly don't expect anything else. I still don't feel pregnant at all and have been preparing myself for another MC all weekend. Ugh. I just feel too normal to be pregnant. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Torres

Hey!
I've already bought a few Christmas gifts for my daughter! One store had a huge sale on Barbies and games the other week so I couldn't resist!

Onebump - Are you feeling a bit more relaxed this month? I really hope so. Just get lots of BDing in, but remember to enjoy it! Of course, there is no harm in maximizing your chances by lifting your legs in the air for a while after your enjoyable BD session!  I'm sending you all my positive energy and baby dust, I so want this to be your month! 

Snow - I hope you get to see the heart beat tomorrow! Right about now is when the heart starts beating, so you still may be a little early though. Don't worry about not feeling pregnant, soon you will be wishing you didn't feel pregnant! :haha: This is your forever baby, and come end of May you will be holding your little bundle of joy in your arms!

Babyhopes - Hope all is well with you girl. Remember we're always here for you!

Leinz - V-Day! So exciting! You also have an OB appt this week too right?! 

AFM - I'm good. MS is gone, energy is coming back and I'm starting to feel little flutters!
I finally took a bump pic. It's from yesterday, so 15 weeks 2 days. Let's see if I can figure out how to post them..........
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6









15weeks2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Look at you and your tiny little self + baby! You look great girl! 

Onebump - FX that your relaxing month is it!

I had my scan. They saw a Gestational Sac and Yolk Sac. RE seemed pleased and said that is all they usually see at my timeframe. I go back next Friday 10/12 to hopefully see a Fetal Pole and Heartbeat! 

I am excited - we are flying home up to NY for my cousin's wedding. I get to see both my sisters - we haven't all been together in over 2 years! Sooo Torres - How's the weather been?!!? What should I be packing??


----------



## Torres

So happy for you Snow!!! For sure you will hear the heart next Friday! So exciting!
As for weather....I live in Southern Ontario (Windsor), not really close to NY. Although they do tend to get similar weather to us (a few days after us). Here it has been sunny and 68F for the past couple days, but it's supposed to be rainy the next few days. When do you fly out? Where in NY? Have a wonderful time, and enjoy being with your sisters! Have you told them the fantastic news yet? 

AFM - I go for my kidney ultrasound tomorrow morning at 9. I'm realllllllyyyyyy hoping the sonographer will take a quick peek to check the gender for me. I think it's about a 50/50 chance. If she doesn't, I know I will be upset and pissed, although a part of me will understand. And if she does check, I'm having her write it down and put it in a sealed envelope for me, so I can open it will hubby when he gets home from work. Well that's the plan, I really hope I can resist temptation! 
I also go see my OB on Wednesday for my monthly check up. So far everything seems to be going well - BP is staying low, no swelling, etc. etc.


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Yeahhhh, for low BP. I reallly hope she lets you get a sneak peak of the gender! Sending you lots of good thoughts to directly to your kidney! For some reason, I thought you were in Mississauga.... I totally have that wrong!! You are near Detroit!! Basically the entire other side of the Lake!! I grew up in a small suburb outside of Niagara Falls/Buffalo, NY. Hubby and I moved to NC about 7 years ago. Soooo I thought that you'd be having about the same weather!! Sorry about that!! I haven't told my sisters - I most likely will because my one sister leaves to go back to Tanzania next week for another year. My mom knows and my Best Friend and that's about it.


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow :cloud9: Good news, and can't wait to hear all about how you felt when you heard the heartbeat next week :D

Torres, good luck tomorrow hun, hoping the sonogropher is kind to you :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

OneBump: I'm glad you are taking it easier this cycle. I'm excited though, about your BFP. I just know its coming. :) Lets see... Starting the 2nd trimester for Christmas. :) I also love Christmas and you are about to be buying for your kids every year.

Torres: Love Love Love the bump! You are gorgeous and very thin. :) I'm glad you are feeling flutters. It's amazing! :) I hope the sonographer will tell you and also that all is great with your kidneys. :hugs:

Snow: I'm so happy! Your news is perfect and amazing!:) I'm sure you'll be seeing baby's beautiful beating heart next week. :)

AFM: Yeah, I have a regular OB appt. tomorrow. I'm so excited... Just one month until my 3D/4D scan. I can't wait to see her again.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw you've got an ickle bump Torres (couldn't see it on my phone, when I checked in yesterday). What a fab body too, I could only dream of that ;)

Leinz I can't believe how fast your pregnancy seems to be going. Looking forward to more scan pics. :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweee. I love your new siggy One bump!!! Do you feel any post OV symptoms yet? You think you OV'd yet?

Thinking of you Torres!

Leinz - yeaahhh for another US!


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow nothing :) Don't think I've O'd. Hoping I haven't, although we aren't pushing it this month. Could do with a more sperm friendly BD position. Thu would be great, as we BD this morning, I could go again tomorrow and because I don't KNOW I can just tell myself that we had a perfect BD just in time. Obviously I would hope my body follows the pattern of the last 3 months; Oing between CD14 and 16...


----------



## Torres

Thanks ladies!

Well I went for my kidney ultrasound this morning. Sonographer said kidneys look good! Yay! Now for the interesting part......
So you know my plan about asking her to check the gender and have her write it down to put in an envelope? Well, it didn't work out that way.
I went in, she asked me how much water I drank and if I felt the urge to pee. I told her 3 bottles of water, and yes I had to pee, but that I am pregnant so I almost always have to pee! She congratulated me, asked me how far along I was and then put the doppler (I'm assuming that's what the little u/s thingy is called) right on my belly! She took a few minutes to let me see baby, watch baby move around, see the heart beat, etc. So I asked her if she could maybe take a peek to see the gender, she said "Oh, I don't know if I can do that." She was extremely sweet though, so I pouted to myself for a second or two and got over it. She then looked at my kidneys, and then at my bladder. She said she was looking for (insert technical term here) which basically meant she was looking for a stream of urine to pass from my kidneys to my bladder. My kidneys didn't feel like emptying at the mo, so while we were waiting she went back to look at baby. She did look at the genitals, but said not to get my hopes up, that baby kept putting their leg in the way. So then she went back to my bladder, did her thing, and went back for a quick look at baby. It seemed all was finished when she said "I think it's a girl. Don't go out and buy a bunch of clothes, but if you do, don't buy blue." I was so in shock that she just blurted it out that it took me a moment to register what she said! As soon as I left the office I thought how I should have asked how sure she is % wise! But I figure it's higher than 50 or she wouldn't have said anything! Plus she was probably late 40's so she has experience! So I'm thinking that it's a girl, that or a very unlucky boy! haha!
My daughter is going to be SSSSOOOOO happy! She wants a baby sister so bad! 

How is everyone else doing?! 
Snow - you are right around when ms started for me. I really hope you don't have to experience it! 

Leinz - How was your OB appt? I go tomorrow at 2.

Onebump - Getting lots of bding in? Do you think O is coming soon? FX'ed for you!!!!


----------



## Torres

Oh, she also gave me a few pictures! I'm going to take a nap now (I've been up since 3:30am!), but I will post them after. Or maybe I'll post one now.....


----------



## Torres

It looks like she is saying "ssshhhhhh!" 
Look at those long fingers eh?! My daughter was the same, all the nurses and doctors said she was going to be a piano player!
 



Attached Files:







baby15.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> It looks like she is saying "ssshhhhhh!"
> Look at those long fingers eh?! My daughter was the same, all the nurses and doctors said she was going to be a piano player!

:cloud9:

So have you had the chance to share the at least 51% girl news? oh you are probably sleeping. Glad it was a successful trip :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweeee! Glad that they didn't find anything with the Kidneys! Whata relief! Annddddd possssibly another little girlie!!! Hope you saved DD clothes!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Thanks Onebump - quiet hugs to you too.
Hope all is well and you're hanging in there.
Wishing all you ladies the best.



onebumpplease said:


> Hey Snow, how are you getting on?
> 
> Torres ?
> 
> (quiet hugs :hugs: for Babyhopes)
> 
> Leinz, you know I keep abreast on your journal too :thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok, my not trying is treating me well, I couldn't tell you what CD I'm on, I'm not oblivious, I know I must be reaching my fertile period. Was sort of window Christmas shopping today, so much baby and kid stuff; SO broody and desperate!!


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - So nice to hear from you. Really hope everything is going well with you. Your presence is greatly missed here. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: So good to see you! Are you ready to TTC for your sweet rainbow? How have you been? It's true, we've missed you around here! :)

One Bump: It has started to go so fast. I'm so busy! :) I also love your Signature! And ofcourse you will O between CD14 &16 this month! I'm very positive about this cycle. It hasn't been long since that HSG! :)

Torres: Yay, that you are most likely team :pink:! I also feel like I'm most likely team :pink:. I will love to have conformation... though. I've been buying a bit as I just can't help myself. I'm glad your kidneys are looking so good and the tech let you see and have pictures of the baby. How lovely! :) Let us know how great your appt. goes. :)

AFM: Dr. Appt. went great. My MIL went with me. I scheduled glucose of Oct. 23, and my next appt. is Oct. 30... Then I'll go every 2 weeks.


----------



## snowflakes120

Babyhopes - Missed you girl! Hope you are fairing well. We have def missed you. 

Leinz - Seems like once you go every 2 weeks that the time will start to fly!

Torres - I think you are right, I fell asleep on the couch at 9:30 last night. Woke up at 10:30 to go into the bed. I felt hungover. Then I couldn't go back to sleep bc my tummy was not happy. I think the nausea is starting to kick in... is this what is feels like? A hangover?

Onebump - I think this will be your month - seeing as you had the HSG and your tubes are all nice and open for the swimmers to get to that eggie!


----------



## Torres

Snow - oh yes, it can def feel like that! I suggest that you go by some gingerale (made with real ginger) and some bland foods that you like. Hope you don't get it too bad, but i'm happy for you that you are now feeling pregnant! 
And yes, I kept all of my daughters clothes (the ones that weren't stained anyway). I have probably at least 15-20 (no exaggeration) full large garbage bags in my storage space.


----------



## Torres

OB appt went well. Heard baby's heart beat, bp is good, no protein in urine. I go again Oct 31st.

How's everyone else today?


----------



## onebumpplease

Hey honey, that sounds good. :D

Fraid I dont have anthing to add...just waiting


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Do you think you've O'ed? Do you show many signs of O? CM, O pain, etc.


----------



## onebumpplease

Honestly don't know Torres. I do get O pains some months. The O I had on holiday I didn't have any pain though. I have had the tiniest of niggles on my right side, which is crap as that is the side I have a suspected blocked tube!! Grrrrrrrrrr. Think I ovulated from right last month. Hopefully I'm wrong.

I can't read my CM, apart from: lots, little, none. I do have lots and have done for 2/3 days, so depending on what type it actually is, it seems promising.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey girls,
Thanks for all the well wishes. I feel so out of the loop with nothing to add or share :(
The calendar says I'm 13dpo today, if I count day 1 of MC bleeding as cycle day 1. I think, based on my own S&S that I'm 10dpo. I may tomorrow morning just for old time sake. I'm not expecting much, but in a way that's good, there will be no disappointment. I've read lots of research saying that fertility increases after a MC, so I'm hoping that's me. 

I got a call from my family doc today saying that I still have an appt with the high risk OBGYN that she setup when I was pregnant. I assume they'd cancel it, seeing I wasn't pregnant, but it looks like she still wants to see me. Maybe just to follow me as a GYN instead of OB? Either way, I hope the re-referral is not as a result of the follow-up ultrasound I had last week. I haven't heard that there was a problem, but who knows. I'm just trying to go back to business as usual and wait. 

The one good thing out of all this is that the doc at the hospital had suggested that I get my doc to refer me to the fertility clinic in ottawa early. Usually you need to be trying for +1 year, or have 3 consecutive MCs. The medical team decided that with my complicated medical history, it would warrant investigation. So at least I know the ball is rolling; I don't feel like I'm sitting around waiting for time to pass to hit the 1yr mark. And who knows, maybe I won't even need the fertility diagnostic.

Hope you ladies are doing well.
Leinz: you're moving right along! How exciting...
Torres: SO glad that the kidney stuff has resolved, and that you've had no pregnancy complications. Does having had HELLP once make you more likey the next pregnancy?
Snow: Congrats again - and I hear you, there is something awesome (in a sick masochistic way) about starting to FEEL pregant - nausea or not!
Bump: We need to stay positive and keep trying; we'll have our turns. Is this your first cycle since HSG or second? Sorry, I've lost track. Hopefully everything works out, and you are in fact O'ing from the side that's NOT blocked.

That's about it for now.
Take care everyone!
xo


----------



## Leinzlove

One Bump: I also love the fact that this is O after HSG. Before we know it... You'll be saying "I'm pregnant"! Try not to worry about Oing from the blocked tube. Maybe it was unblocked... PMA! :hugs:

Babyhopes: I'm hoping your fertility increases also, hun. I've read that also and many fall pg within 3 cycles of MC. I TTC for 5 months before I fell pg with my loss. And then I had one AF and was pregnant this time. It can happen. 

I'm sure they didn't see anything on the ultrasound and if they did. I'd think they'd have seen you a lot sooner. You won't need a fertility diagnosis, but you are right its very good to have the ball rolling! 

Let this cycle be the one! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Hopefully your HSG unblocked your tube and now both are good to go! It's been a while since you've had a long cycle right? Do you think they are over with?! That would be fantastic! How are you feeling!? Still have lots of CM or do you think that was O time? How's school going? What grade do you teach again?

Babyhopes - Did you test yesterday? I've also heard that you are much more fertile after a MC, fx'ed for you! Did you find out for sure that it was ectopic? When do you go to the high risk obgyn? How are things with hubby? TTC and especially a MC can be very hard on a marriage. Hope everything is getting better! Oh and Happy Thanksgiving!

Snow - Hope you are having a wonderful time back at home! Can't wait to hear all about it! How are you feeling?

Leinz - How are you feeling?! How's Zoela? Nice and active? What's going on with your new house? When do you get possession? Did you/are you having a lot of round ligament stretching? I swear this baby is going to be huge, the stretching feelings I've been having are crazy. I asked my OB and he said it was normal, but I don't remember this with my DD. 

AFM - besides the stretching discomfort, everything is going well. My belly has seemed to pop quite a bit this week. I'll take a pic and post it later for you ladies to see. Hubby and I are getting our new bedroom set delivered today - very excited. I'm just not really looking forward to putting all of our clothes away in the drawers. I've never liked putting clothing away. 
It's Thanksgiving weekend in Canada, so I will be attempting to make a pumpkin and a blueberry pie. Wish me luck!


----------



## onebumpplease

Babyhopes :hugs: :flower: Thank you for the update. I am so glad you are getting a wee bit of attention early. It certainly helps to know something is happening. 

I hate the fact that I've not even had my results from the HCG as I'm now waiting on an appointment for the fertility clinic as my GYN has referred us over. Would have been great to get our results first, just to know for sure about my possible blockage.

Think my cm has reduced. I have a p5/6 class, the ages range from 9-11. It is a very challenging class and we have been out of class for a week for painting so it's been a tough time. Getting there I hope. 

Snow how are you? Any further news? I'm hoping for the best for you honey. I want to hear about the birth in around 8-9months time.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey girls, 
So I guess the MC has screwed around with my cycle... I'm CD 34 which is the longest cycle I've ever had. Calender wise, I would be 17 dpo (I usually O on cd16 with a 30 day cycle - I think). I think I O'd three days later than that, so I would be at 14dpo today. I tested yesterday AM (I wanted to make sure before I drank at Thanksgiving dinner) but nothing. I'm not sure what to think. I was a bit hormonal yesterday, which my hubby chalked up to oncoming 'shark week', but I'm not sure. I'm not crampy or anything - no sign from what I can tell. I can't get a new test today cause all shops are closed. If I pick one up tomorrow, I'd have to wait until Weds for a FMU. If I'm still neg by then I'll officially be concerned. For now I'm not trying to get worked up - in a good way or a down way. 
Glad everything is going well with you guys.

Torres - I'm the EXACT same - the chore I hate the most in the world is emptying baskets of clothes into drawers. I don't mind doing or folding laundry, but I would happily live out of the hampers until I need them for the next load :) Hope the discomfort isn't too bad. Try and remind yourself it's all to make baby more comfy!
OH - and I hope your pies were awesome. I made gluten free pumpkin pies with my mother in law (they are here from Nova Scotia for the week) and they were superb!

Leinz - any news lately?

Snow - where are you chica? How you feeling?

Bump - I understand the frustration of not having results... even if it doesn't necessarily change anything you can do in the moment; but knowing is better than being in limbo. 

AFM - I haven't gotten my test results from the follow up ultrasound either. I'm assuming no news is good news. Now more waiting. Sigh.

Happy thanksgiving Canadian gals!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup, I like the no news equals good news :thumbup: hope thats the same with your inability to test due to thanksgiving weekend. Hope u had a great time. Hope u r brewing a sticky bean x


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hmm... CD35 and still BFN, and no sign of AF. Maybe an annovulatory cycle? If so, how do I kick start it??


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - I have no idea chick. Maybe check with your GP and see what they say? Maybe you O'ed later than you thought? Fx'd

Onebump - How's everything going with you? What CD are you on? Any symptoms?!

Snow - hope you had a great time back at home and at the wedding. How are you doing? Any symptoms? When do you go for your u/s? Friday?

Leinz - hope you had a fantastic time this weekend. How are your princesses doing? What does DD think of your bump? Has she felt Zoela move yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

Babyhopes - I know I OV'd a little bit later than usual with the MC. It's prolly that. Let us know how the appt goes with the OBGYN. 

Torres - No symptoms, just the sore bb's. I think the slight bit of nausea, I had last week was just a fluke. I don't know. 

Onebump - Looks like you haven't OV'd yet based off those lowesh temps. Get BDing! 

Leinz - I have heard the glucose test is no fun!

Not much going on with me. We are back from vacation - it was great but super super busy! Ultrasound is Friday. I am very very nervous. I am so scared that they aren't going to find anything based off my lack of symptoms.


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Babyhopes - I know I OV'd a little bit later than usual with the MC. It's prolly that. Let us know how the appt goes with the OBGYN.
> 
> Torres - No symptoms, just the sore bb's. I think the slight bit of nausea, I had last week was just a fluke. I don't know.
> 
> Onebump - Looks like you haven't OV'd yet based off those lowesh temps. Get BDing!
> 
> Leinz - I have heard the glucose test is no fun!
> 
> Not much going on with me. We are back from vacation - it was great but super super busy! Ultrasound is Friday. I am very very nervous. I am so scared that they aren't going to find anything based off my lack of symptoms.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Torres

Make sure you update asap after your u/s Snow! 
How's everyone else?!


----------



## Leinzlove

How much do I love you, ladies! In here asking about me. :) 

Torres: New Bedroom set? Eeeeek! How exciting! I'm envious. Yay for yummy pie! I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I'm finding pregnancy different this time around, also. I had stretching early on but not alot. With DD I cramped non stop the whole pregnancy. This one I get braxton hicks especially after BD. My uterus is always achy and I definitley feel alot of stretching going on. It's been getting worse the last few weeks or so here. But, yeah its all normal. Other symptoms are my boobs being sore again, and fatigue is coming back. Some days better than others.

Last weekend I went through 3 days with baby on a nerve. Sharp pains went up and down my hip. My lower belly hurt so bad I found it hard to move. After several baths and a heating pad... I felt so much better. :)

As with the house. We were set to close on Oct. 5. But that was extended until Oct. 31... so just waiting on the seller (Government) to get a surveyor to survey our property lines. Seems like with buying houses something always comes up. DH and I've did alot of packing lately and I've been doing the baby buying I'm supposed to be cutting back on. LOL

DD is facinated with my bump. She pulls up my shirt and pats my belly. But, I don't think she completely understands yet. More so that she knows something is different. I bet your DD understands alot! :)

Babyhopes: I'm sorry to hear your cycle is being troublesome. My cycle after MC before I missed AF was wacky also. It was frustrating but I OPK every day and it took along time to O, and then I was so upset when AF got me with a 8 day LP. Good news is I fell pregnant the very next cycle. I hope you are about to see your BFP. :hugs:

OneBump: I hope you did O, and that this cycle is the one. Stranger things have happened. :) I agree No news is always good news. I think the HSG helped. It's time to get pregnant. :)

Snow: IT'S FRIDAY! :yipee: I can't wait for your update about your wonderful ultrasound. Yay, for getting to see your beautiful baby! :) The sore boobs is a wonderful sign that everything is progressing normally. I wouldn't worry about no nausea... that is blessed. 

I'm not down about the glucose. Not totally looking forward to it, either. I don't mind the goo drink. I just chug and done. I just hate that my Dr. doesn't give it to me at my earlier appt. and I have to wait around the lab for an hour. But, I'd do anything for Zoela.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just checking in really fast. I need to get to work! But we saw a baby with a heart beat, it was 145. And the baby looks alot like a squirrel!! haha!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Just checking in really fast. I need to get to work! But we saw a baby with a heart beat, it was 145. And the baby looks alot like a squirrel!! haha!

Best news Snow!!:happydance:


----------



## Torres

Yay for baby squirrel with the fantastic heart beat!  How happy were you when you saw him/her?!!? Was hubby with you?! When is your next u/s? Soooo happy for you! Do you feel a bit more relaxed now? 

Onebump - You've been so quiet. Talk to us chick! :hugs:

Babyhopes - AF still staying away? When do you see the gyno?

Leinz - You must be stressed with the house being pushed back and your bump growing bigger and bigger! How far along will you be when you move in? You had DD a little early right? How's your BP this time around? 

AFM - the flutters are starting to turn into little kicks! I can't wait till my daughter can feel them. Leinz - she does seem to understand what's going on, but I don't think anything can compare her for the changes coming up. The good thing is she is very excited and already talking about helping with the baby, sharing everything with them and doing things for them. I really hope she doesn't get too jealous when the baby is born, it would break my heart!

Hubby and I have finally come up with some names. For a girl we are 99% sure it will be Soraya Maren (Sor-rye-ah Mare-in) and for a boy the first name will 99% be Andres (On-dre-as), but we are unsure of a middle name. I first heard the name Soraya when I was studying spanish in Barcelona (it was my teachers name) and I fell in love with it. We came up with Maren by combining our mothers names, and I think it's different yet pretty, and it flows nice with Soraya. Andres is another spanish name that I have always loved. 
What do you ladies think?


----------



## Leinzlove

SNOW: I'm sooooooooooooo happy to hear your good news! I knew this bean was sticking forever! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm dancing all over the place with joy! :)

Torres: Yea, just a bit of stress. To top it off DH's best friend is getting married Nov. 3. We didn't get the invitation or know anything about the wedding until this month. And then today... DH said he's going to be in the wedding party. So, thats great but I don't want to deal with another bachelor party. haha. 

I hadn't really thought about how far along I'd be when we are expected to move in. But 33 weeks eeeeek! I was induced with DD because of high blood pressure. But, not to early 39w2d. But, the high blood pressure was probably because of her birth defects.

As for this time around... I'm 7 times greater risk for premature delievery. Which is more than I'd like to be. But, I'm not dwelling on it and hoping to make 37 weeks at the least. :) As close to 40 as possible is best, and as much as I want baby... I know that!

Awwww... I'm sure your DD knows alot more. :) It will change everyones life. But, it'll be for the better! :) I love the names so pretty and different just like Zoela. :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, am ok, just feeling a bit out of it. Noones fault, but dont have any pregnancy stuff to compare.I love reading how u r all doing,but dont feel I have anything to contribute x


----------



## Torres

:hugs: Onebump.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Bump: I hear you. I feel like I'm just sitting here going through the motions, thinking about where I WOULD be if things had gone different. I know that doesn't help anything, but what can you do.

AF showed up, 5 days late. I hope 35 day cycles are not my new norm :( 
I had a long one right before my BFP, which was also rare... I don't like it! 
I spent SO MUCH money on tests - thinking 'this will be the day, yesterday was just too early, or too dilute, or too something.... '

My cousin's wedding is this afternoon, and I would have been 11 weeks tomorrow, so our plan was to let it slip with family then (while still maintaining this as her special day of course). Now I feel so lost...


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: You don't have anything to contribute, but you are about to update us all with your BFP. :hugs:

Babyhopes: I'm sorry the :witch: got you with a 35 day cycle. May this month be the one. :hugs: I hope the wedding wasn't to difficult to enjoy. :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## onebumpplease

Hey ladies, been super busy,flats a tip. Will check in properly tom c


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, how are you?

Leinz, obviously I would love to add a BFP to the list, but please don't hold your breath. 

However i love coming by to see how you all are, but you are all so quiet. Tell me your news!! Hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Bump - When do you plan on testing? Do you think you have OV'd yet?

Babyhopes - Sorry about AF - I know mine was a bit late after my MC as well. It just may take a few cycles for it to pop back into place or this could be your new normal.

Leinz - Hope that she comes as close to 40 weeks as possible.

Torres - LOVE LOVE LOVE the name and that it has meaning behind it too. We pop names back and forth. We don't really like any boys names so if this is a boy we are going to be really having to figure one out! And yeah for kicks!

Hope you CA girls had a great Thanksgiving. I can't wait for the US Thanksgiving to be here. My MIL and her fiance are coming to visit and I just love Thanksgiving - it's one of my fav holidays! Plus, I will out of 1st tri by then and should be a bit less nervous about things. I still really don't have any stand out symptoms. I went to a new OBGYN yesterday and I really didn't like the practice. I liked the Dr. but not how busy the place was. It took 2 hours for just a simple check up. Redic. So I think I am going to back to my old practice but to another OBGYN since mine retired before he referred me to the RE on Oct 30th. I also ordered a doppler yesterday so I can't wait to get that to see if I can find a heartbeat on my own. 

Hope are well.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I'll never stop holding my breath! I'm soooooo looking forward to the sweet announcement of your BFP! And I know its coming soooooon! :hugs:

Snow: Thanksgiving sounds fun... I look forward to Nov. 19, alot! It's my Wedding anniversary. :) It will be nice for you to get the doppler. It did wonders to ease my fears. So, you have a Dr. Appt. on Oct. 30? Me too!


----------



## onebumpplease

Babyhopes, hope the wedding wasn't too painful :hugs:
Torres, how are u n bump gettimg on
Leinz and Snow, love the fact u share an appt day. Thx Leinz u r SO supportive x


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow, I think if AF didn't show up by Sat or Sun next week I would consider testing...we'll see:thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - I see you put in your crosshairs. Yeahhhh!

Babyhopes - How ya doing girl?

Leinz - Yeahhh for appt!

Torres - :wave:


----------



## Torres

Onebump - When are you testing? Fx'ed!!!!

Babyhopes - Sorry AF got you. You will have your forever rainbow soon, I can feel it.

Leinz - 3rd Tri right?!!? How exciting!!! You should get possession of your house soon too right? And isn't your 3d u/s right around the corner? Lucky/busy lady!

Snow - How are you doing? Still no ms? Lucky duck! :haha: When is your next scan? Is it starting to sink in yet?!?!

AFM - Well I think I can finally say I have a noticeable bump. I'll take a pic soon and post it. I'm not sure if people who see me think I'm preg or just ate wayyyyy too much for lunch!  
I go for my anatomy scan tomorrow - YAY! So excited!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres Yay bump pic, I'm excited.

I won't test. Started spotting brown today. This is yet another month to make me think I won't do it. Pretty fed up tbh.


----------



## Torres

Onebump. - when dO you get to see the specialist? It feels like you've been waiting forever for that appt!

It's been confirmed - it's a girl!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump. - when dO you get to see the specialist? It feels like you've been waiting forever for that appt!
> 
> It's been confirmed - it's a girl!

Aw that's wonderful, Congratulations!

I phoned the hospital yesterday and left a message. I got a reply today while I was in class. They have my referral but it can take up to 12 weeks. We were officially referred to them around 3 weeks ago. She did say in her message that 12 weeks is the max. It's perfect timing for me in the sense that if it hasn't happened by the end of the year at least we have something to pin hopes onto. I just can't help thinking, there must be a reason I've not fallen, I feel SO inadequate :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Please do not feel inadequate. You are amazing and strong... And wonderful and just lovely. I hurt for you every month when the nasty :witch: shows up. But, she isn't here yet... And it could be implanatation. Afterall you weren't literally TTC this cycle, so it really could be... It's going to happen, hun! I envision it for you and when you are holding your long awaited for baby, all this will be worth it. You are getting closer and closer everyday. All my :hugs:

Torres: :pink: eeeeek! Congrats! :wohoo: So exciting!

I sure hope our closes soon. We haven't heard anything yet. DH got ahold of the realtor who emailed the seller yesterday. We are supposed to close Oct. 31... And I must admit I'm getting a bit discouraged. Yes, this will be my third and maybe last ultrasound. I entered the third trimester this past Saturday. You never know I may be changed to BLUE. Haha! I also had my one hour glucose test yesterday and I failed... So, now I'm rescheduling a three hour test. I'm hoping for Monday, as I can't take DD, I can't expect a toddler to sit still for that long. I have my next OB appt. on Tuesday... I already have to take DD to that because DH has a business meeting that morning. (He usually works nights on Tuesdays.) Then Thursday is my long awaited for ultrasound.

In the meantime.. Trick or Treat is tomorrow night. We are going to a Cleveland Browns game on Sunday and next Saturday our good friend and DH's best is getting married. So another wedding. DH is in the wedding party... Which is expected. But, I hate it because it means I'll have to chase DD around all night and thats tiresome. Also, I didn't bother buying another dress, just going to wear the one that I did for my brothers wedding in August... I'll take a breath now! LOL


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for AF One Bump. Sending you hugs hun!

Leinz - Hope you had a great weekend! You sure sounded like a busy bee!

Torres - Looking for that new bump pic! Yeah for confirmed girl! Go buy pink with confidence!

Hey there babyhopes!

I can't believe I turn 10 weeks on Thursday. I go for some bloods and the genetic forms tomorrow at the Dr's. I'm going to ask for an U/S to ease some of my fears - I hope they can fit me in - my main concern right now is that my tummy is still quite flat and I fit in all my pants nicely. I figured with me being like 5'1" and just about 100pds that I would start to show quickly. And it's not like I've been having MS to make me keep my shape - I feel great. I am scared baby isn't growing/developing. Or maybe my long torso is just hiding it all. Either way I'd like to feel better about things!


----------



## Torres

Hey my lovely ladies! I miss you all to bits, we can't let this thread die! This is the only thread that I actually follow! I understand it's getting a little difficult with all of us being in our own stages of TTC and pregnancy, but we're adults, we can handle it, and we can still support one another. We started this thread together, and we're not ending it until each of us has given birth to our beautiful babies! Got it?! haha.

Snow - Don't worry about not showing. With my daughter I didn't show until I was like 4 months, and I am also tiny and was not throwing up with her either. Your bump will come  I understand your want for an u/s though. 

Bump - I read on your journal that THIS IS YOUR MONTH! I totally 100% believe it and agree. Make sure you update us often as I will be stalking so I can celebrate that BFP with you! Are you temping this month or just going with the flow? Anything else new that you're trying, or just going with a fantastic PMA? I liked your comment about even if you have doubts in your mind that you're not going to voice them/write about them. (Of course you can here if you want, but that may hinder your PMA) The faster you can push those negative thoughts out the better! Sending you all the baby dust I possibly can!

Babyhopes - How are you doing? Sorry AF got you, but you are still extra fertile. I think they say that you are for 3 months after a mc. I know I asked before, but I don't think you answered - did they confirm ectopic? How are you feeling this month? I defo think you should jump on Onebumps PMA wagon and get your rainbow BFP this month! Are you supposed to be affected by hurricane Sandy? It's already well windy here, and it's supposed to get worse over the next 24 hours. Nothing like NY/NJ etc though.

Leinz - How's the closing of the house looking? Is it going to be Wednesday? I don't know if I could deal with the stress of closing a house and renovating it so close to being due! When do you have to go back for your next glucose test? Did you fail it last pregnancy too? 

AFM - My anxieties are getting the worst of me the past few days. When I went for my u/s last week I asked the sonographer twice if everything looked okay (I know you're not supposed to, but everyone does!) and both times she gave me very vague answers. She said "I'm getting all the pictures I need." WTF does that mean? And it's not like she was some sort of bitch or anything, we were chatting nicely the whole time! I didn't like her answers then, but I didn't start freaking until I thought about them after. I see my OB on Wednesday and will get the u/s results as well as the triple screening results. I'm petrified. It doesn't just all come from her remarks. This pregnancy is so different than my first. M/S kicked my ass the first few months and I'm worried that I didn't get enough nutrition and vitamins, and even now I don't seem to have a healthy appetite. I have to force myself to eat and half the time I end up with an upset stomach. I haven't gained much weight at all, and although my bump is growing, I don't know if it's enough. I do feel the baby move increasing, so I know she is alive, I'm just worried that something is wrong. Whew - that was nice to get off my chest. I've tried talking to my mom about it but she comes back with "Well I don't think you're eating enough" and hubby just tells me to relax and that everything is fine. 
Blah. <---------That's how I feel right now.


----------



## onebumpplease

Hey ladies, Torres, I had tears in my eyes there.

It is hard to come by as I realise Babyhopes doesn't want to post (which I completely get, I think it would help me too, but I've proven in the past to be too obsessed). The rest of you are up the duff ;) :thumbup: 

However I want to hear about all the pregnancy stuff, I want to know what happens right through to the feeling of holding your baby in your arms. 

I do feel like it's my month, which I've never felt before. I still cry thinking about the what ifs but I'm doing by best to quash them. I am temping, but as I've only just started back, I forgot to temp this morning :haha: early enough in the cycle not to matter. Am doing everything, nothing new. Feel silly posting here about it all somehow though...

I would be the same Torres, but I'm hoping that it's great news on Wednesday.

Snow, I just grin from ear to ear when I see your ticker. Really hope they are sympathetic and squeeze you in for the U/S :hugs: Worry aint good either.


----------



## Torres

Bump - don't feel silly posting in here! We understand how you're feeling and how devastating a negative test is. We were all ttc just a few short months ago - we havent forgotten what its like. Just look at Snow - she was trying for over a year, and now here she is almost 3 months preg! 
The last thing I would ever want is for you and babyhopes to feel uncomfortable here while you're TTC. I would rather shut up about my pregnancy and be here to support you both. Honestly.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Torres:hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is so sweet. OK I need to realise you don't mind hearing about my TTC...I just know what you guys are doing is so much more exciting!! 

But I would hate to not hear about your pregnancies. Truly! So please don't stop :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Torres

Snow - Make sure you let us know how your appt went and if you had an u/s!

Bump - How many DPO are you?

AFM - Hubby felt Soraya kick last night! I loved the look on his face, I think it made it more real for him. Can't wait for my daughter to feel it!


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Torres, that's amazing. I can't wait to experience that whole side of pregnancy.

Yup Snow, we await all news ;)

I'm only on CD4....so awaiting the sexy bit ;) This time next week OH is on orders that we will be dtd daily. Now we know he has a normal sperm count (although we haven't had details as we are waiting on our appt. sometime by January) we feel he can afford a daily deposit, we weren't so sure before. So just taking it easy. Doing all the stuff...vits/grapefruit, honey, cinammon....


----------



## Torres

January? Man I hate the wait to get into specialists. 
Fantastic that hubby has great swimmers! Just make sure to tell him that there will be NO self pleasure next week! They are all for you! Not like he would need to with DTD everyday. Make sure you put your legs in the air for at least 5-10 mins after bd. Gravity can be a wonderful help!
Your cycles have been pretty regular the last couple months, no? I'm thinking the procedure unblocked your tube! 
I'm having a cleaning day - yay. Sorting through my daughters playroom and tossing everything out that she hasn't really touched. That's the thing about her being an only child, she has been beyond spoiled. Everyone buys her everything and half the time it's stupid stuff that she never touches! I just want all the extra clutter to be gone before Soraya is born. Plus the cleaning is helping me keep my mind off my appt tomorrow.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> January? Man I hate the wait to get into specialists.
> Fantastic that hubby has great swimmers! Just make sure to tell him that there will be NO self pleasure next week! They are all for you! Not like he would need to with DTD everyday. Make sure you put your legs in the air for at least 5-10 mins after bd. Gravity can be a wonderful help!
> Your cycles have been pretty regular the last couple months, no? I'm thinking the procedure unblocked your tube!
> I'm having a cleaning day - yay. Sorting through my daughters playroom and tossing everything out that she hasn't really touched. That's the thing about her being an only child, she has been beyond spoiled. Everyone buys her everything and half the time it's stupid stuff that she never touches! I just want all the extra clutter to be gone before Soraya is born. Plus the cleaning is helping me keep my mind off my appt tomorrow.

Good call :thumbup: Nest away there!

Check, legs in the air!! Wouldn't that be fab if my tubes were unblocked! Well that was my first cycle after HSG (not sure if I'm meant to include the cycle I was on when I got it, but for positivity's sake I'm not), so have another 2 to have the post HSG luck!


----------



## Torres

I only have a minute - just popping in to say that Soraya looks perfect so far! Triple screening came back negative (1 in 50,000 chance of Downs) and BP was great! Dr. said I'm doing really well too weight is fine (I should start gaining more the next few weeks), and BP is still down! Yay! Don't have to go back for 4 weeks!
How's everyone today?


----------



## onebumpplease

Nice work Mrs!! ;) :happydance::happydance:

I'm alright. Tired, OH is on a driving lesson (I know he's 34) and I need to go in and get dinner on. It's enchiladas tonight IF I can be bothered moving.

Because we're in a flat we don't really get 'trick or treaters' but my neighbour came in with her grandchildren. I am so mortified, my house is a tip, a proper tip!!! No rubbish kicking about, but clutter upon clutter. We have one of those old massive tvs in the hall and our hall table is low down and covered in 'stuff'. I have some Christmas things outside the hall cupboard because I was looking for halloween stuff the other day. So I'm mortified :nope::nope:


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - Get it girl!

Torres - That is great about her measuring perfect and your weight being good too! Your odds are amazing! I hope mine are that good!

Leinz - I think we both had appts yesterday. How did yours go?

My appt went great. Loved loved loved the OBGYN. Had lots of bloods done. And a stupid pelvic exam. He checked to see if my uterus was enlarged and he said it was so I was happy about that. No U/S but I do go for the NT U/S scan/bloods on 11/12 so it's really close - I can totally wait it out! It's basically a week and a half! Not far at all! Then I go back to the OBGYN on 11/20 and then I should be able to stop the Progesterone - man, I just can't wait for that! I am so sick of these dumb things 2x a day! So annoying. So all in all - I'm happy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies, You all have been chattier than usual in here.

Bump & Babyhopes: I do want you to stick around. We are cheering you on, wishing you all a BFP each and everyday. We can't wait to dance for you and hear all about your forever babies. I hate that TTC and loss splits us up. :hugs:

Bump: You are amazing and I think maybe you should get started decorating for Christmas. I have a sister and a friend whom put up there trees already. :) As for this month being the one... IT is... Don't give up! I can't wait for your BFP update. :)

Torres: All that is excellent news! Yay! So, happy she is moving and it won't be long before DD feels it! Yay for being 1/2 way! :wohoo:

Snow: I'm happy your appt. went great! It won't be long before your leaving the first trimester! Amazing! November 12, will be here in nooooo time. :) Not much longer before you can do away with progesterone. :)

AFM: First of all good news is...My scan is here, tomorrow... I'm counting down hours. :)

Bad news: My Appt. didn't go very well. I took the 3hr glucose on Monday and I failed it. To tell you the truth I know its not the end of the world. But, I cried... I don't want to be high risk, nor do I want complications of any sort. I see a dietician tomorrow. And I started using a glucose meter yesterday. I check my glucose 4 times a day. Well, all my readings have been good, and I haven't changed my diet. But, I guess they rise the further along you get. So, we'll see.

I go to the OB every 2 weeks now... And I definitley won't be allowed to go pass my EDD. I'm probably looking at a 39 week induction. I'm fine with that... Full term is good. No, I didn't have gestational diabetes with DD. This is a first. :( However, it does scare me about birth defects as DD was born with them. Etc.

I'm not to worried about a big baby. My Mom had GD with 3 out of 7 pregnancies but yet her biggest baby was 7lbs 15oz. DD was 6lbs 3oz and that was small for 39 weeks gestation.


----------



## Torres

Leinz - How did the dietician go? Hope your glucose stays under control. :hugs: Love the 3D pic of Zoela! 

Snow - Getting close to second tri!!! How's your little prune doing? Any intuition about the gender?

Bump - How are you doing girl?! Gearing up to O? Can't wait for your BFP this month!

Babyhopes - Miss you. Hope all is well!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Torres! The scan was wonderful. I was in happy tears all day long. It's really something feeling her move, while watching her move on screen at the same time. Also very good to know her measurements are on. Etc. She weighs 2lbs 6oz and was 10 1/2 inches long. 

As for the dietician. She took 10 minutes and just gave me a meal plan. It's eating very frequently and more than I am now. I've noticed my sugar reads are higher in the evening. So, I think I may be having what would be lunch at dinner time... And dinner at lunch and see how that goes. I have to limit my carbs... Which is weird in the sense I can't eat whatever fruit I want.

How are you getting along?


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinz that is comforting that you know what you are dong to look after you both. Your scan sounds amazing, must really hit home when you can feel and see what Zoella is doing.

What's happening with yourself Torres?

Yup, all's good, hopefully we can start our daily marathon tomorrow ;)

Was at pub last night, had a few and I'm not suffering today. Normally 2 is enough for me to suffer. I feel great. So glad :) I have so much to do.

:hugs:babydreams:hugs:

Snow, hope your symptoms are bearable and you are enjoying your pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Torres

Leinz - 2 1/2 pounds! That's fantastic! I can't wait for my 3D/4D u/s. We're booking it for right around Xmas. Still seems so far away.
What kind of food does your diet consist of? Changing around your dinner/lunch seems very logical to me. Let us know if that helps out your readings.

Onebump - I'm like you, 2 pints and I am normally feeling it in the morning. I love the social aspect of going out for a few beers, I just hate that I suck at it! 
So it all begins tomorrow eh?! Sending you all the baby dust in the world! Just think, in a little under a month you will be preggo! It's happening this month - I know it! 
AFM - Nothing really to report. Other than some annoying symptoms (dry skin, stomache aches, indigestion, constipation, fatigue, etc) I'm doing alright. I'm counting down to V day - I think that will be a big relief. 

Snow - how are you? You've been quiet!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry guys. Work has been horribly busy and I don't have as much time to get on during the day anymore and then I get home and make dinner and get so exhausted and tired at night. 

Love that things are getting worked out for you Leinz. And glad the u/s was a tear jerker! So cute! I haven't decided if we will do one yet or not.

One bump - Love the new avatar pic! Oh a drink at the pub would be great. We went to a renaissance festival yesterday. It was quite interesting but really wanted a drink! I still feel great - got off with no nausea and def no MS at all. Symptoms are quite mild: sore boobs, tiredness, constipation and thats about it! So happy you are temping again so I can chart stalk you!! heeh!

Torres - V day is right around the corner. I have a good bit of those same annoying symptoms. Where's your bump pic??!! No real intuitions about sex at all. Hoping for a girl!! I only have sisters. I can't see myself with a boy but we will wait and see. 

I'm doing good but life is just super busy right now for us. I ended up moving the NT Scan bc I thought it was too early. So I now go 11/16. Can't wait to see baby again.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Leinz - 2 1/2 pounds! That's fantastic! I can't wait for my 3D/4D u/s. We're booking it for right around Xmas. Still seems so far away.
> What kind of food does your diet consist of? Changing around your dinner/lunch seems very logical to me. Let us know if that helps out your readings.
> 
> Onebump - I'm like you, 2 pints and I am normally feeling it in the morning. I love the social aspect of going out for a few beers, I just hate that I suck at it!
> So it all begins tomorrow eh?! Sending you all the baby dust in the world! Just think, in a little under a month you will be preggo! It's happening this month - I know it!
> AFM - Nothing really to report. Other than some annoying symptoms (dry skin, stomache aches, indigestion, constipation, fatigue, etc) I'm doing alright. I'm counting down to V day - I think that will be a big relief.
> 
> Snow - how are you? You've been quiet!

Thanks, me too. Well, why not?? ;)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Wow, have you ladies every been busy!
Sorry I've been so quiet... Hubby and I decided to get a puppy to give me something positive to focus on and she's been SO MUCH WORK! I'm loving it tho, every minute. I'm having such a hard time looking forward, and not back. I do enjoy tracking you ladies and your adventures - so don't even feel guilty sharing. Torres put it perfectly - we started this together, let's end it together with babies in our arms. My BFF, who was going to start TTC this fall decided to start early cause she saw how much trouble I was having... and of course she fell on her second month trying. I'm happy for her, I really am, but am devastated that I'm now alone in this. I really want to support her, but it'll be very difficult to stand by and watch her and the baby grow. I haven't been thinking about TTC so much anymore, I guess I've sort of finally come to terms with the fact that I can't control it and just need to let go. The constant obsessing wasn't healthy. I feel like I've wasted the last year of my life wishing time away in 2 week intervals, instead of really enjoy life as it happened. The pup (Abby) has been good at brining me back to the here and now, and reminding me that there is still a life to live, and it'll only be as good as I make it. I think I'm somewhere between 8-11dpo (cd24). Hopefully it's not another long cycle (last was a 35 day trauma fest). It's actually really calming not to have to dwell on it, and just go about living life for what I have now, which I had forgotten how to do. Hubby and I are in a better place already, with something different to focus on together. 
Anyway, sorry for the ramble, but I figured I owed you ladies an update - I do still feel your support from afar! I'll try not to be so long in checking in again. Hopefully I'll have a BFP update in about 3-4 days, but I'm not holding my breath and considering it the end of the world if it's not my time. I'm still waiting for the FS consult - I'm 1 month into a 2 month wait list. I'll have been TTC for the full year when that rolls around. 
Wishing you ladies all the best, as usual!
xox
Nat


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: How exciting! You'll really love having the 3D/4D scan also. I waited 3 months for it and it came before I knew it. It was nice to look forward to. My diet is nooo diet. It's more food than I normally ate. But, its more frequent also... I should've probably been eating more frequently. Its limiting carbs for the most part. Yay, for Vday... that won't be long. :)

Onebump: Yay for beer! It's good that you drank it now. You won't be doing so for a good long while now. :)

Snow: I can definitley relate to your exhaustion. I hope Nov. 16 hurries along and gets here. I never had a NT scan. They don't do them here, I don't think. I can't wait to see a picture of your baby. :)

Babyhopes: We've surely missed you. It was so wonderful seeing that you updated. Yay for new fur baby. I'm glad you are in a better place now. And I can't wait for your BFP update in a few days. It's going to happen, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes! Thanks for the update. I always hope to hear from you when I log on. What kind of puppy did you get? They sure are a lot of work, but it's def worth it. They become such loyal friends for life. We have a 7 year old golden retriever and she is amazing. I feel bad because she does take a back seat now that we have our daughter, but she is so good about it and so wonderful with our daughter. 
Hopefully your cycles get back to normal this month and you will be updating us with your rainbow bfp in the next few days!
That sucks about your best friend. I mean, it's wonderful for you, and you are being very graceful, but I can imagine how difficult it is for you. But think how nice it will be for you and your bestie to have children so close in age. 

Snow - 10 days till you get to see baby again! I loved going for my NT and seeing how much the baby grew in 6 short weeks. (I went at 6 and 12 weeks). Baby will actually look like a human baby and not a squirrel! And it's amazing to see them move around. Oh! I'm so excited for you!
It's crazy how intense the fatigue can be eh? It really feels like the life has been sucked from your body! As I'm sure you've heard, it does get better in second tri, although mine never really went away completely and I still tend to get tired a lot easier! And as for constipation - it sucks. That's all I have to say about that!

Onebump - As you well know, I am no expert in chart reading, but with your temp dip it looks like it could be O time. Am I correct? I really do believe your HSG unblocked your tube and this is your month! 

Leinz - Did you get possession of your house?


----------



## onebumpplease

Well my temp went up today, hope I haven't O'd though, just because I would love some stability to my cycles. O'ing on CD12 would be very unusual.

However we would be covered as we started our marathon BDing on Monday. As promised legs were up and favouring my left side as it was the def. open tube. Then last night just up in centre. So should manage another before sleep. Although I'm starting to feel really ill :wacko: Hoping OH is up for the battle to get me going ;) He's been great so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Taking posession tomorrow. Everything's a go for 1pm... :yipee: So, excited! Let the work begin.

Bump: Yay, Its not uncommon for cycles to vary. Let O be here, time to get eggy! I have a very good feeling about this month! Happy BD!


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove said:


> Torres: Taking posession tomorrow. Everything's a go for 1pm... :yipee: So, excited! Let the work begin.
> 
> Bump: Yay, Its not uncommon for cycles to vary. Let O be here, time to get eggy! I have a very good feeling about this month! Happy BD!

Wow Leinz, that's fab.

You're funny Leinz, you always have a good feeling :thumbup: :haha: I have a fab feeling about this cycle too though and since starting TTC, I've never felt quite as positive as I do now. Proper positive, not putting it on to bluff my body ;) 

However I am so loaded with the cold, just came on tonight. Loaded, sore head and throat. :( Thought I was cooking dinner and didn't put the oven on, poor OH went to put dinner out after his driving lesson. We're starving now, hopefully not long, or I'll eat my fingers.

They do say a cold can help, don't they ?? :( Oh dear...woe is me :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I had a cold during O time... And look at me pregnant with Zoela. EeeeK! They say your immune system is down and less chances of your immune system fighting off the sperm. :) How can I not have a good feeling... It's gonna happen! I'm so excited about it already! You are only days away from finding out you're gonna be a Mama! And a Summer baby! Summer babies are fantastic... I'm byist as I'm a summer baby, but hey! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinzlove said:


> I had a cold during O time... And look at me pregnant with Zoela. EeeeK! They say your immune system is down and less chances of your immune system fighting off the sperm. :) How can I not have a good feeling... It's gonna happen! I'm so excited about it already! You are only days away from finding out you're gonna be a Mama! And a Summer baby! Summer babies are fantastic... I'm byist as I'm a summer baby, but hey! :)

:thumbup: :happydance: for colds then ;) :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

BUMP: Temp looking good! :)


----------



## Torres

How are my girls?!
I'm alright - lots of round ligament discomfort/pain. :-(


----------



## onebumpplease

What's that? Hope it's not too cripling x
Snow how you feeling?


----------



## Torres

Since I suck at explaining things, I googled it. :haha:

"Several thick ligaments surround and support your womb (uterus) as it grows during pregnancy. One of them is called the round ligament.

The round ligament connects the front part of the womb to your groin, the area where your legs attach to your pelvis. The round ligament normally tightens and relaxes slowly.

As your baby and womb grow, the round ligament stretches. That makes it more likely to become strained.

Sudden movements can cause the ligament to tighten quickly, like a rubber band snapping. This causes a sudden and quick jabbing feeling."

How are you doing Bump?!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Since I suck at explaining things, I googled it. :haha:
> 
> "Several thick ligaments surround and support your womb (uterus) as it grows during pregnancy. One of them is called the round ligament.
> 
> The round ligament connects the front part of the womb to your groin, the area where your legs attach to your pelvis. The round ligament normally tightens and relaxes slowly.
> 
> As your baby and womb grow, the round ligament stretches. That makes it more likely to become strained.
> 
> Sudden movements can cause the ligament to tighten quickly, like a rubber band snapping. This causes a sudden and quick jabbing feeling."
> 
> How are you doing Bump?!

howzer!! Oh dear poor you. 

I'm doing good Torres, still going at it for Scotland, night off tonight though. Think we both need it. Have enjoyed this week though :haha: :blush:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, the round ligament pain is here also. Its worse on active days or when I've been walking a great deal. And owoooo the backache, broke out the heating pad.

Torres: I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:

Bump: Yay for a night off... :) Temps still above the coverline. :wohoo:


----------



## Torres

Leinz - be careful with the heating pad, they can be dangerous to the baby. 
How's everything going with your house? How are your glucose levels?

Onebump - how are you feeling!?! Fill us in! 

Snow - I hope you're not leaving this thread :(

Babyhopes - always looking out for your updates!

Nothing really new here. Kicks are getting stronger, my DD was able to feel one the other day. The look on her face was priceless! 
Started decorating for Christmas. DD is at such a perfect age and her Christmas enthusiasm is rubbing off on me!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am totally not leaving. I am just beyond exhausted all the time. I go home from work, make dinner and usually fall asleep before 9. I don't even go on the compy anymore after work. And at work - I am slammed. My boss is on Mat leave so I am in charge and it's hard to even find time to get on really quick. Hopefully 2nd tri coming up will give me some more energy to get on compy at nighttime. I def stalk you ladies though. xoxo

Torres - yeah for kicks! And big sissy for feeling them! Hope your RLP gets better soon for you. Means you are growing huns! We still need that updated bump pic!! I am super excited about Xmas too! 

Bump - Do you think you had a fever when you were sick and that is why you had your temp raise for a few days? It seems like it is back to around pre-OV temps for you. Just an idea. I'd keep BDing to be safe!!

Leinz - Hope your glucose is good and your RLP and backache are a bit better!! Awesome news about the house! I bet you'll be busy doing all sorts of fun house stuff before baby gets here! 

Babyhopes - Ohhhh I remember the puppy days. Sooooo much fun! But alot of work at the same time! I think that that is great. So happy that you are much more calm about TTC. I think that month off before my BFP bc I had the cyst helped me out a good bit!! 

My NT scan is on Friday. I can't wait to see baby again. I have been quite nervous about it though. Scared that baby isn't developing or growing. I guess we'll see in a few days. I still feel great no nausea or MS at all. Just totally exhausted. I have a headache today. Super emotional yesterday. Belly growing just the tiniest bit. Still haven't told anyone other than our Mom's and my best friend. Going to prolly do some sort of announcement in about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## onebumpplease

Well Snow I hope you get to share your pic from the scan with us :thumbup:

As for whether I've O'd, I don't know, I have post O symptoms. Very sore BB, shooting pains in hooha. Although my temp is quite low, 36.4 anything is normally a post O temp, coverline is normally 36.2 something...I don't know:cry:

We needed the break, we should be able BD again tonight. But really hoping I'm in TWW. 

Although I still think this is possible for me to fall pregnant. I feel a bit fed up with it all today. Just hate how much 'work' goes into it. So much of my life is eaten up thinking about/worrying about this. I just wished today that I didn't want kids. I would feel such a weight lift off my shoulders...


----------



## Torres

Onebump :hugs: 
Now back on the PMA train! This is your month! You WILL be a mom - SOON! 
What's the cover line mean? 

Snow - good to hear from you! Make sure you post a pic of baby when you get it. Everything is fine, you'll see. Fatigue sucks, but it's a great indicator that baby is doing well and growing!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Onebump :hugs:
> Now back on the PMA train! This is your month! You WILL be a mom - SOON!
> What's the cover line mean?
> 
> Snow - good to hear from you! Make sure you post a pic of baby when you get it. Everything is fine, you'll see. Fatigue sucks, but it's a great indicator that baby is doing well and growing!

It's kind of like an imaginary line that shows up as the maximum pre O temp, minimum post O temp. I'm sure there is a better way to explain it...


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I've always used a heating pad during pregnancy. It doesn't elevate your tempature enough to cause any damage and I'm using it on my back. Yay for Christmas decorating and DD being the perfect age. How exciting! Also yay for stronger kicks. :) I've bought a few things for DD, but still more shopping. As for decorating, I hope I get to... I don't know where I'll be Christmas morning, hopefully in the new house.

Snow: I remember the exhaustion to well. The second trimester will bring you lots of relief. But, then it returns in the third. It's all for wonderful reasons. Can't wait until I see your scan pic. I'm sure everything is perfect! I've been more emotional this entire pregnancy.

Onebump: My thoughts are that you've O'd. Your temps have stayed above your coverline. I wish FF wouldv'e given you solid crosshairs. I hate so much that you have to deal with all this stress of TTC. :hugs: I know though, this is your month and you'll be updating with your BFP this month! 

AFM: Well, we had to make a decison on what we wanted to do with our downstairs bathroom. They tore up the floor and took out the tub. Now they couldn't get the tub back in and wanted to know if we just wanted to make it a half bath. Then we could put our washer/dryer in there also... But we've decided to try to put the washer/dryer in the large upstairs bathroom. We'd rather it be where we don't have to carry laundry up and down the stairs. Plus, its still large enough to be a full bath upstairs. So, we are putting just a shower stall downstairs and making that a full bath as well.

We are also picking out paint colors. DD's room is going to be bubblegum pink. The nursery a mint green, our room a medium blue, and the down bathroom pool party blue. I want a rubber ducky theme.

My next Dr. Appt. is Friday. Glucose levels are under control.


----------



## Torres

Leinz - I can't imagine going through such large home renovations in third tri. Kudos to you! Glad your glucose levels are behaving! I wonder when I will have to go for my test. It's normally around 28 weeks right?

Bump - Temp is still looking good!!!! You're what, 8 DPO now? Any symptoms? 

Snow - 12 weeks tomorrow. Wow. The time is flying by, isn't it?!


----------



## Leinzlove

I went for my first test at 27 weeks, and the second at 28 weeks. I had to schedule between 26-27w but I put it off until very last minute. Haha!

With the house I haven't did anything really. Just making decisons until they get the drywall done. Then I'll go over there and help paint. I've did some packing here.


----------



## Torres

Onebump - Just looked at your chart......looking good!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - WTF? FF changed your O date? Temping still confuses me! Well, did you DTD around that O date? Fill us in chickie!

How's everyone else doing?

I had some Braxton Hicks yesterday and to be honest, they kind of scared me. I knew that you tend to get them earlier in 2nd pregnancies, but I didn't expect them this early. Didn't even BD or anything, was just relaxing watching a movie! 

Snow - Looking for to the weekend? Hopefully you don't have much planned and are able to rest up a bit! The exhaustion in 1st tri can be brutal! And like Leinz said, you get a escape from it in 2nd tri and then it comes back full force in 3rd tri!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Quick check in. All went great. Baby is measuring 2 days ahead. HB was 154. Fluid was normal - I'll get results of BW next week. Waving his/her arms all over and bouncing around. I'll scan in photos when I get out of work. xoxo


----------



## Torres

Snow!!!! I totally forgot you had your scan today!!!! Can't wait to see the pics of your little peanut! So glad everything is going well! :yay:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies!! Photo's as promised. Sorry so big. Don't know how to make them little!!

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks2-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks9-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks1-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks5-bnb.jpg


----------



## Torres

Amazing :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Thinking of you! :hugs: Grrrr to FF! 

Snow: I love love love the beautiful baby pictures! :) I'm soooo happy for you! 

Torres: Yeah, I also had a few braxton's early. I asked the DR. and he said they were fine. I think I was around 24 weeks. They seemed to be worse after DTD.


----------



## Torres

Bump - FF is being annoying to you this month isn't it?! At least your temps are still looking good!!! How are you feeling?! Symptoms should be coming on soon! :wink: 

Leinz - how's everything going with you? How's your bump? Is Zoela moving like crazy? Which time of time is she most active? How's the house? Do you have a tentative move in day yet?

Snow - My gut tells me that your having a boy, but my mind says girl. So in other words - I really have no idea - ha! 

Babyhopes - :hugs:

AFM - things are good. I had a horrible dream last night though. I started bleeding, went to the hospital, my lung collapsed, they thought I was going to bleed out, I couldn't feel Soraya moving. Ugh - it was terrible. One funny thing though - although I was scared shitless - I was worried because my wooha wasn't freshly shaved! Dreams are so messed up!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

One bump - I see FF moved your CH. How do you feel about that! I love that you waited a day and BD'd the day before. I think that is perfect! I think you got a great shot this cycle!

Torres - I kept referring to baby as "He" or "Him" at the scan out of no where. I think my inner conscience thinks it's a boy. Plus I think I see a nub in the 1st pic. I hate bad dreams - I've had a few lately too. They sucks. 

Leinz - House decisions are so fun! I totally loved decorating the house - it's the best part!!

Hi Baby Hopes!

So excited for our Thanksgiving this week coming up. My MIL is coming so that should be nice, I guess. :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm kind of gutted Snow. I know it looks like we are in with a shot, but the BD on Sat pm and Sun am were not BD friendly, although we finished in the right place, unfriendly saliva was involved, apologies for TMI.

Also gutted cause we went at it like rabbits the week before, hate we missed a day when we were doing so well!! 

Also not convinced FF knows what's happening as 36.6? coverline is SUPER high for me, find it difficult to believe I actually O'd that late, but I am convinced it's happened at some point.

I'm constantly testing as I have some poas pushers on my thread, sometimes it seems there's a squinter, but mostly they look BFN.

More importantly, your scan pics are AWESOME Snow. They are so clear. :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I think your DTD enough... And who cares about a little saliva. I'm sure women have gotten pregnant before using just a little.:hugs:

It's going to happen, hun! I'm disapointed because I really thought your squinter was a BFP. I was totally shocked and heartbroken to find it now. :cry:

However, I know that if this month isn't it... December is and just in time for your favorite holiday! All my :hugs:!


----------



## onebumpplease

Well most of you know; I haven't been posting as I've felt so confused as to where I am in the cycle so when I am allowed to test ;) Anyway I am over the moon to share this with you :D
 



Attached Files:







21.11.12 am pm diluted wee FRER and DIGI.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowflakes120

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! One Bump!! XOXO!! Aweeeee!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

I just am so amazed and finding it hard to truly believe. I keep staring at my tests!! Here's hoping it's sticky. Wish I knew which day I was due my period, so I know I'd made it by that landmark!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! I'm sooooo over the moon! Congratulations hun! We knew it was coming... And its here! :wohoo:

We are officially bump buddies! Looks like I need to be changing my signature! :) :) :)


----------



## Torres

I've been smiling for you all afternoon bump! Now just try to relax a bit - this is your forever baby. I read on your other thread about you not temping and I think that's a good idea. Trust that YOU ARE PREGNANT :yay: and that it will stick. 

We now have to send all of our baby dust to babyhopes!


----------



## Leinzlove

Come on babyhopes! Lots of sticky :dust:!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thx Torres, glad u agree, I'll do my best :) 
Babyhopes, we are rooting for you :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

BUMP: TOMORROW IS SATURDAY! :)... Well here in OHIO it is right now exactly SATURDAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Torres

Hey girls. On my way to the hospital :(
Hubby and I dtd this morning And now I am bleeding a bit. Nothing major, but enough to warrant a trip to l&d triage. Not going to lie - pretty scared right now. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, keep your chin up, def worth getting checkd out, but I know it happens. I wld b feeling terrified. Hope to hear good news very soon x


----------



## Torres

Thanks bump. I'm just concerned because I've been googling (stupid I know!) and some pages say its nothing less it touches your underwear (I had to change mine) and its not bright red (it is). I'm not having contractions but I do feel some pressure down there.  I think I'm freaking myself out. Almost at the hospital (it's abOut 30 mins from my house).


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Thanks bump. I'm just concerned because I've been googling (stupid I know!) and some pages say its nothing less it touches your underwear (I had to change mine) and its not bright red (it is). I'm not having contractions but I do feel some pressure down there. I think I'm freaking myself out. Almost at the hospital (it's abOut 30 mins from my house).

:hugs::hugs: But even at that the hospital would be able to help. You're nearly there and they should look after you!! :hugs: SOrry, you must be so scared :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Waiting for the dr, but te triage nurse thinks its just from the bd. bleeding has pretty much stopped. 
Update again when I see the dr


----------



## onebumpplease

K honey. It sounds sensible. But will be nice to be looked at and double check.


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you're being taken care of just now honey :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Hey. Things are okay. Dr. Didn't like The amount of blood and my Braxton hicks, so he did an ultrasound to check my placenta and my cervix length - all good. He then did an internal to make sure there was no cervical change - all good.
He wants me to lay low for a few weeks and he's happy that I'm going to see my OB this week.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Hey. Things are okay. Dr. Didn't like The amount of blood and my Braxton hicks, so he did an ultrasound to check my placenta and my cervix length - all good. He then did an internal to make sure there was no cervical change - all good.
> He wants me to lay low for a few weeks and he's happy that I'm going to see my OB this week.

That's good that all checks are good. You take his advice honey, relax relax relax. Phew, I've been hoping for this. Did he say where he thought the blood came from? Was it from the cervix? So stressful babes, but feet up, all is good :hugs:


----------



## Torres

He said it was cervical blood. Is that bad? Is that bad that I don't know if that's bad?


----------



## Torres

Oh and happy 4 weeks bump!!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks honey :hugs:

NO I think that's the best kind. As much as I don't know much, I suffer from cervical erosion and ALWAYS bleed post coitus after I've ovulated. In fact I bled the morning I got my bfp because we dtd that morning. Some days it's A LOT!!! others a trickle. I know even women who don't suffer normally can get it during pregnancy. 

I've said to Bryan I'm nervous about dtd because of that. Will speak to the midwife I see on Thursday. I can't believe it, got an appt. on Thursday, think it's because I suffer from an underactive thyroid, but I have that to ask about too and I have low blood pressure, docs have always said so, but i know it can go down in pregnancy too, so not sure what they will say to that.


----------



## Torres

Thursday?! Oh I'm so excited for you!!!! I can't wait hear all the details! Is it normal in Scotland to be sent for a dating scan? They should for you because of your history of irregular cycles. What is your estimated due date?! Omg - DUE DATE! You have a due date bump! :)
I have low blood pressure as well, with pressures averaging in the 90's over 50's. My OB told me to make sure I get plenty of fluids and to pump my leg muscles when I get dizzy to help move the blood back upwards (very helpful when you can't lay down). 
Kind of weird that I have low pressure yet I am high risk for pre-eclampsia - ah pregnancy.
How does under active thyroid affect pregnancy? 

Also, I just went to the loo and I am still bleeding. :/
I'm on strict orders from my hubby to lie down and not move for at least an hour, and then get up and check again. I'm thinking it may be because my cervix was already irritated and then the OB doing an internal maybe irritated it a little more.
Thanks for the info on cervical bleeds, made me feel better!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Thursday?! Oh I'm so excited for you!!!! I can't wait hear all the details! Is it normal in Scotland to be sent for a dating scan? They should for you because of your history of irregular cycles. What is your estimated due date?! Omg - DUE DATE! You have a due date bump! :)
> I have low blood pressure as well, with pressures averaging in the 90's over 50's. My OB told me to make sure I get plenty of fluids and to pump my leg muscles when I get dizzy to help move the blood back upwards (very helpful when you can't lay down).
> Kind of weird that I have low pressure yet I am high risk for pre-eclampsia - ah pregnancy.
> How does under active thyroid affect pregnancy?
> 
> Also, I just went to the loo and I am still bleeding. :/
> I'm on strict orders from my hubby to lie down and not move for at least an hour, and then get up and check again. I'm thinking it may be because my cervix was already irritated and then the OB doing an internal maybe irritated it a little more.
> Thanks for the info on cervical bleeds, made me feel better!

Yup rest up. It will take time to calm down. I believe that the best way to describe the cervix is some of the internal cells, once normally facing the inside of the womb can come out, these are easily irritated by friction, so dtd rubs away a layer of cells and you bleed, so the blood comes from nowhere near baby rather just like a cut in your finger, but takes a while to heal. As long as it's slowing down and yeah I'd imagine the internal will have irritated it again.

tbh I don't really know the specifics about my underactive thyroid. I've looked it up and if you don't have levels right, apparently it can affect development, maybe risking a small baby. However from everything I've read when you know you have it before you fall pregnant there's nothing to worry about as they take your levels regularly.

Oh and 3rd August is my official due date just now. I think my dating scan will be my 12 week scan Torres. So that would be towards the end of January..seems like such a long time away.


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, How are you today??

:hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope things are better today Torres. I am thinking of you. Very scary! So glad the Dr's said all will be good and just rest up!

One bump - Happy 4 weeks. Countdown to Thursday now! I too have been scared to BD. We have only BD'd a few times. In the beginning, I would have really bad cramps after - not like period cramps but weird cramps so it kinda scared me. 

MIL and finance left this AM. Kinda paranoid - Her finance developed a cold last night. I went out this AM and bought like $30 of cleaning supplies to disinfect the entire house. I really don't want to get sick. I have yet to get my flu shot.

Oh yea. I went to an appt on Wed and am still waiting on my combined NT results. Boo. But got to schedule my gender scan! 12/20 we will know! I can't believe it. We will be able to get some blue or pink before Christmas!


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh wow Snow thats amazing.
Boy or girl by Christmas....wow :D


----------



## BabyHopes.

OMG bump - CONGRATS!
I can't believe you all got your bumps, that's amazing. 
Torres: glad ER wasn't too concerned - lay low until you see OBGYN!
Snow: lovely Pics - I love the waving one!
Liz: congrats on the house, glad all is going well with Zoella.

AFM, had the FS intake consult yesterday. Waiting for next "Day 1" then it's bloods on day 1,3,15,24 and US on day 3 and 8(HSG ugh). DH will have a Kruger morphology SA test. The doc said the best case scenario is that the find absolutely nothing wrong and I've just had a bout of bad luck - so frustrating.
Hubby is getting so tired of me being down and mopey, says he feels like I don't appreciate him and our life anymore, as I'm too busy being upset over I dont have I've stopped enjoying what I do have. There's some truth to that I think.
The doc says I don't have 'infertility' as I've gotten pregnant twice and says be patient. Kind of unsympathetic. She wasn't warm and fuzzy, but she's efficient which I guess us better in the long run.
I'm just already so so tired of dealing with this. In the Fertility Clinic, holding hubby's hand, all I could do was cry thinking "I can't believe this is my life". :(
I might switch over to ond of the LTTTC boards - I feel like I belong better there. You all have such exciting things going on, and I don't want to damped your forum. I don't know... I don't know where I belong. I just feel so alone. My bestie is preggers after 2 months of trying and has totally disappeared.
To add stress , I don't know if I have a job for next semester cause the gov't just changed hiring requirements for LTO teachers and I think I'm honna get screwed out of my current position. What a Christmas. Bah Humbug. :( :( :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Baby Hopes - Girl, I totally get you. And please don't leave - you don't damper at all. I did the whole FS/RE and the whole nine yards of testing etc. I know how hard it is to be positive some days (more like all days, right?!). It took us just about 1.5 yrs total with a MC thrown in. Lots and lots of ups and downs. The emotional toll it takes on us is hard. I still can't believe what we have gone through to even get PG. I am still too scared to get too confident in my PG, I still have my feelings protected. I haven't even told anyone yet bc I am so scared still. I feel it never goes away after all I've been through. Anyways, I hope the testing gives you answers you so deserve of what is going on with y'all. Sending you lots of positive vibes.

AFM, I got some bad news last night (what else is new right?!) The Genetic OBGYN called and gave me my combined NT results from the scan & bloods. I have a 1:270 chance of having a down's baby. Not all that great of odds. For my age average is 1:700. I am less than thrilled and am having a hard time with it - cried all last night and this AM. My result is considered "normal" however, it is right on the cusp of normal/not normal. I don't know what think. I have to do more bloods around 16 weeks for the final result. I hope things change by then. I am so freaking scared.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: babyhopes :hugs: I'm sorry this is so hard, it's worse that medics don't necessarily take it seriously. :hugs: I'd hate to see you go, but know why if you do. I do hope that when you do get that :bfp: you'll come back and tell us though. I'm rooting for you.

Snow that's awful news. I hate that now you are pregnant you are still being tested. Well obviously for your child's sake I hope the tests look better at 16 weeks. And there is clearly still hope considering the numbers are 'normal'.

I don't have good news either. Found out I won't have my job after Christmas, so 21st December is mt last day of guaranteed work :cry:


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - I sincerely hope you don't leave. We're here for you and never think that you would be a downer! Remember that Snow and Bump both totally get the emotional roller coaster of long term ttc. Also remember that Snow, Leinz and myself understand the devastation of miscarriages. You're in good company here that cares about you! Have you tried a nice long sit down heart to heart with hubby? I know a lot of men really want children, but I don't think they truly experience the deep longing like a woman does. I don't think it's about not appreciating your life, I think it's more about feeling there is a void that we want filled to enrich our lives. Plus it's kind of human nature to always look forward, don't you agree? When you're little you want to be big, when you're in university you want to be done, when your dating you want to be engaged and then married, etc, etc. I'm rambling, sorry!

Snow - Try to think of it in these terms - there is a .37% chance of downs, and a 99.63% chance of everything being perfectly normal. I've read threads on BnB where some had 1:12 odds and their babies are downs free. I know that no matter what anyone says over the next few weeks, you will still be worried, but try to relax, and think that your odds are MUCH greater of having a healthy baby. If you google, only read the positive! Google can be the scariest place on earth!

Bump - I'm so sorry to hear about your job. Are you covering for a teacher that is coming back in the New Year? Didn't you just switch schools this September? Is there a possibility of you going back to your old one? What about tutoring or looking in a different field? Teaching jobs are extremely hard to come by here as well. Try to not stress out too much, remember you have a beautiful bean baking in there!

Leinz - 2 months left! Crazy!!! I'm getting so excited for you! How's the house coming along? Do you think you'll be in by Christmas?

AFM - Spotting is all gone. I'm still taking it easy until I see my OB tomorrow. That was scary as hell and I don't want to go through that again! The only good thing about it was being in L&D triage made me even more excited to have this baby! I loved hearing all the women coming in. There was one next to me, poor girl, that was having contractions and was not handling them well at all! By the sound of her, I thought she was going to be at least 5cm dilated, but nope, not even close - she was just about 1 1/2cm. They told her to walk around the hospital for an hour and then come back to see if there was any change. She came back as I was leaving, and I overheard the Dr tell her there was no change and that early stages of labour can sometimes last days, so I think she got sent home. 
There was another girl that came in, her water had broke, but she wasn't contracting. She was as calm as could be (it was her 3rd). Her water broke at 7:30 and she didn't go to the hospital until 11! They were going to induce her as there is a risk for infection if your waters break and you don't have the baby shortly after. 

Have you ladies thought about what kind of delivery you want? Natural? Epi? At home? Birthing tub? Who do you want in the room with you?


----------



## onebumpplease

I haven't thought of it seriously. I think I would LOVE to have a water birth with little to no pain relief. However I don't have a great pain threshold, so have a funny feeling I'll be screaming for everything they have ;)

Yup no teachers jobs around :( You just don't want to not be able to provide...


----------



## Leinzlove

How did I miss so much in here, ladies? What a terrible last few days in here. :hugs:

Torres: I'm sure it was just cervical irritation. But, I love that you went to L&D, its always better safer than sorry! How scary! I'm sure your OB will relieve all of your worries today. 

I have thought about the labor that I want. It's really simple I think. First of all do whatever is necessary for mine and baby's health. I'll get the epidural if I want it. (Didn't have with DD.) After baby is born... I'd like her placed on my chest skin to skin and I want to breastfeed right away. My MIL will take pictures, and my grandmother will be there. They are to remain quiet... No one is to mention how long labor is going to be, my progress etc. (I hated that will DD, everyone acted like I had days of labor to go.) DH will also be there and he will be my partner... He will put chapstick on my lips, feed me ice chips. Let me squeeze him, etc. And he is absolutley the only one allowed to touch me. He is to make sure I remember at the end, we'll have a baby. Because when you are in labor, you don't know anything, you forget. He is also to make sure everyone is nice to me. Sometimes nurses can be mean. 

I have to be moved in by Jan. 1. I really, really hope to be in by Christmas.

Babyhopes: I'm so happy to see you. :hugs: Don't give up! You'll get your forever baby. I just know it! Men don't entirely get it, even when you are pregnant. I wish it could be easy for you and OH. I do understand if you need a break from this thread. And I also think you should talk to others in the LTTC for support. It can't hurt... I can't wait to be updated with your forever BFP! :hugs:

Snowflakes: Don't let that test get you down. They are often not accurate and even more so with it being a borderline in your case. It just means they need more testing to know. I'm glad you will know :blue: or :pink: before Christmas. I'm sure you'll also learn that baby is perfect. They should be able to see no markers at your scan. :hugs: As scary as it seems, you most likely have no reason to worry.

Bump: I'm sorry about your job. That really sucks. But, you will be just fine. This I know. You are amazing! Plus, it seems like everything always comes up when you are pregnant. Don't let it get to you. :hugs:

AFM: I had my Reg. OB Appt. yesterday (Tuesday). Everything went great. Good blood pressure. This next appt. on Dec. 11 would've been when it all went downhill with DD. So, I'm ready to get through that hurdle. I also start going every week. And cervical checks start in 3 weeks. SAY WHAT? Oh, goodie, lol. I should get an ultrasound first week of January to check on growth. But, so far so good and so blessed.


----------



## Torres

Fantastic new Leinz! Try to relax about the thought o complications again. Remember this is a new pregnancy, and it may go perfectly until the end! I know it's easier said than done. I'm already freaking about going through pre-e and HELLP syndrome again and I'm still 10 weeks away from when it presented with Laia. 
Love how throughout your birth plan is! I can't believe you had high bp and you went natural last time! Did your Bp behave during labour? How was it going natural? 

Last time I was induced due to pre-e, and to be honest, I wouldn't mind being induced again! Going into labour at home scared the crap out of me, and I would hate to rush to the hospital only to be sent home and told to come back when I'm further progressed.
They also made me get an epi very early on (2 1/2cm) as my bp was not reacting well to the pain of the contractions! That is the only thing about being induced (with a pitocin drip) is it really intensifies your labour. This time I would like to try to hold off on the epi until I feel I really need it. 
When I'm in labour I won't mind certain people (close friends and family) popping in for a quick visit as long as i'm not in too much pain or too tired. For the delivery it will be my hubby and my mom in the room. My mom is there to watch her granddaughter being born and that's it - no touching me or commentary. Hubby is to be by my side as I need him, although last time I didn't mind that he stood next to the Dr as Laia came out. 
As with Leinz - I want skin to skin immediately and breast feeding. 
I also plan on being in the hospital for 48 hours after the birth, as I had post partum HELLP syndrome last time and I want to make sure I do not get it again! Because if I leave and then go back to the hospital with it, only I will be admitted, not Soraya. 

I have my OB appt at 10:30. Will fill you ladies in after. Oh and one more thing - V DAY is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

One Bump - I am so very sorry about your job. That sucks. We are kinda trying to make a major decision about hubby's job as well. He is in his final yr of College and will graduate in May about 2 weeks before my due date. He has been going a few interviews for Internships for his final semester. I am so scared he is going to quit his current job that is stable (but pays peanuts!) to go to a Internship only to find out in May that they don't want to put him on full time. Then we would have an infant, hubby would have no job and I will only be getting 60% of my pay while on Maternity leave. There is no way we could live like that. We are potentially taking a big risk. I just want him to take the Internship and be promised that he will have a job at the end paying good money (wishful thinking here!). I'm not sure what to do. Anyways, sorry to babble on about us. Again, I am sorry and hope you can find something really fast...

Torres - I will def be taking the drugs. I don't do so well with pain. I just want me and hubby in the room. I don't think I want my mom in the room. But I don't know how it going to all work out bc I do want her to come after the baby is born to help me as I will have no clue what I am doing. My parents are about 11 hours away from me... Yeah for V-day! Update how appt went when you get back! Thanks for the re-assurance - when you put it into percentages it looks much better!! I am feeling much better about things. I did call the Genetic Dr. again yesterday to go over some more things and I feel more confident about things.

Leinz - Hope you are in before Christmas too! That would be great! Glad everything went great at your appt. Sounds like you have a great birth plan going already! I bet it is easier to know what you want after the 1st! Do they look for markers at the gender scan then?


----------



## Torres

Snow - The gender scan is a very detailed scan. They look that baby up and down! The check everything: the brain, the lungs, kidneys, heart chambers, etc etc. The purpose is actually to check all the organs, limb lengths, placenta, cervix, etc. 
Tbh, I didn't really want my mom in the room but she sat me down and told me that she's always wanted to watch her grand babies being born. I couldn't say no after that!


----------



## Torres

OB appt went well. Everything is good. My Bp is a bit higher than normal (108/65 compared to 90's over 50's) but I'm nowhere near the danger zone.
He's confident my bleed over the weekend was nothing as I was checked out so well at the hospital. 
Only thing is I gained too much weight this month :blush: 6 pounds. He said it's not a big deal as I'm "in such great shape" (his words, not mine!), but I do have to watch it from now on as I am high risk already. So lucky me, the month I have to not gain much is Christmas month! And my next appt is December 27th! Boo!


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw boooooooooo indeed. I'm hoping MS doesn't kick my ass enough that I don't fancy all the lovely Christmas food on the go.


----------



## Torres

Oh I hope not Bump! You will be 8 weeks at Christmas - prime ms time! Hopefully you'll be lucky like Snow and have none! And if you do get it, hopefully it's very slight and goes in and out!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Oh I hope not Bump! You will be 8 weeks at Christmas - prime ms time! Hopefully you'll be lucky like Snow and have none! And if you do get it, hopefully it's very slight and goes in and out!

Yup, here's hoping!! Not only that my dad goes into hospital for day surgery on Christmas Eve, so I need to cook dinner. Hope to get some of the cooking done and frozen over the next couple of weeks though!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I guess I should've said...Natural induction. Lol. I was induced because of High BP with cervadil. They started pitocin and it sent my BP over the moon. I had to be put on magnesium sulfate with a cathetar. No epidural though. I missed it because I stationed and enfaced first... Then I dilated FAST! From 2cm to birth in 45 minutes. DD was transported to Children's... My hospital had no NICU and she needed help with feeding. I was released within 21 hours because they couldn't stop me from running to her. I could've breastfed but It would've been HARD. As solely pumping and with her never being able to latch. She was special fed for 9 months.

Your BP increases as pregnancy does, I think. Mine was 132/70 and considered excellent. With the weight gain, I wouldn't worry. I gained 8lbs in one month and now I haven't gain any in 12 weeks! My Dr. isn't concerned and I wonder if it has anything to do with the GD. December 27 for next appt.? That seems like a long wait. I'm glad the bleed was nothing. :)

Snow: It is much easier to know what I want after the first time. They will look at everything in great detail. Its an anomaly scan and is done more for that purpose than that of telling gender. I'm sure it will tell the big defects. It didn't detect Pierre Robin Sequence, which is what my DD was born with. I didn't know until she was born. Mainly because she had a cleft palate and that is on the inside of the mouth. I know they pay attention in great detail to the major organs. Don't worry yourself hun! Everything is going to be great!

Bump: Can't wait for tomorrow! I want to hear how the midwife goes. :) I hope you are doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Leinz - you were put in mag sulfate? How was that? They were going to start me on it, but the epidural calmed my bp until the end. The nurse while explaining the mag sulfate to me was scaring the crap out of me telling me! She said that it was going to make me feel very sick and they were explaining to my family that they were to leave me alone because I would not be up conversations and company. 
I'm really nervous that I'll need it this time!
As good for you for pumping for 9 months! Many moms wouldn't have the patience for that. You're a good mom Leinz!
What week did your bp go high last pregnancy?


----------



## Leinzlove

No, I didn't Breastfeed her at all. My words came out wrong. I could've but didn't. As I didn't want to solely pump. She was bottle broke at 9 months. And she was fed with Mead Johnson cleft palate nurser. It was hard because she could never use the bottle herself. I bottle broke her right before surgery and she used Advent magic cup with the spill proof valve removed.

Yes, I was put on Magnesium Sulfate during active labor. It wasn't bad. I do not know what normal is though. I was in a fog, but I assumed that was from the pain itself. Hmmmm... I didn't like the cathetar at all. It stuck me to bed more and I wanted to remain active to keep things going. 

I remember the urge to push being the strongest urge I've ever had in my life. It just felt so good. But, at the same time I knew to much and worried about going to fast and ripping. This time I will not worry so much about that. 

My blood pressure went bad at 34 weeks. I had NST every 2-3 days. I was induced at 39w1d, and DD arrived at 39w2d.


----------



## Torres

Leinz - I can still tell by your caring nature and enthusiasm that you are a fantastic mom!

Snow, bump, and hopes - you're also going to be fantastic mommys! 

V-DAY TODAY!!!! And Bump's first appt! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Thank you! I bet you are as well. :)


----------



## storkwatch

4 Dpo... and I am anxious from all sides. I've had one mc and we've been actively tryin from the past 12months. I had an iui 4 days ago, scan showed i was ovulating and yesterday woke up to a big zit staring back at me from the mirror, and miss zit always comes with aunt flo, never comes alone. And today i have been peeing like a cow every 30 minutes. 
Hoping this means something.


----------



## Leinzlove

Storkwatch: I hope it does also. Come on BFP! :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. I too experienced a MC in March 2012. I fell pregnant again after first AF after MC. :)


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - when are you expecting "day 1"? Are you feeling optimistic about the fs? How's Abby? Getting big? What kind of dog is she? 

Stork watch - fx'd for you! Update us!

Snow - 14 weeks!? Wow! Time sure is flyyyying by. How are you feeling? When do you think you're going to start telling people? I finally just told two of my close friends (that I hadn't seen in a few weeks) a couple days ago. They couldn't believe I waited so long to tell them. I just didn't feel comfortable doing it earlier.

Leinz - at 34 weeks eh? Did they say what your chances are of it happening again? Or do they think it was because of DD birth defects? Hoping that was the reason and the next month and a half are a breeze! 

Onebump - how was your first midwife appt?!?! Do you like her? Fill us in!

Nothing new here! I'm getting very antsy and want to start pulling out all of our baby stuff we have in storage, but hubby wants to wait till after Xmas. I just feel like I've done nothing to prepare for this baby! Well I did buy a new change table mattress, a new bath tub and a couple outfits, but I want more! Haha. I want to go through everything we have and see what we still need.


----------



## storkwatch

Thanks LeinzLove. Fingers crossed


----------



## storkwatch

Sure will Torres. Hoping for some baby dust to fall all over me


----------



## Torres

Sending you and babyhopes all the baby dust I have! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

GL Storkwatch. Sounds like good SX's. I got my BFP after my 1st IUI! Best of luck to you!

Torres - I think I decided that we will tell family/friends next weekend. It is my Grandpa's Birthday and he LOVES his Birthday. So I figured it would be a great time to spill the beans. I am starting to feel a tiny bit more confident about things. I dropped the Progesterone down to every other day yesterday. And will be off it completely next week at 15 weeks. Still a bit nervous about everything - the final NT results and that I could still MC but hoping for the best.

Going to get a stupid flu shot tonight too. Boo. I've been too scared. It was a hard decision to make. Scared it will harm baby and cause a MC. But then scared of getting the flu too. 

Getting our X-mas tree tonight and decorating all weekend. Also have a pregnancy announcement idea that I might throw together this weekend too. Just hoping the camera cooperates with me!


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck storkwatch :dust:

Well the midwife I met was great, but won't be the midwife I see regularly, she was standing in as mine was on training. Not only that but my antenatal care will be done here in North Lanarkshire, but I plan on giving birth in Glasgow council, so will be a bit of juggling. This means all of my scans and some appointments and classes will be in Glasgow and some of them more local here.

She made sure I was aware of why I shouldn't take up smoking and why I shouldn't drink. She gave me an edd 3.08.13. I came the day I was due, wonder if my baby will grace me (although I know the stats are against it).

(ps can't believe I'm even discussing this stuff, still feel like I can't believe this is truly happening to me)

She also spoke about anomaly testing and stuff, pretty depressing and worrying. I know Snow you are worried after your tests. It's not an easy thing to consider, however going to do my best to not worry about events until/if they happen. It won't help me relax.

I got loads of leaflets and bits n bobs, even a wee dvd. Might put that on once Bryan's DD goes to bed ;)

I'm truly excited and amazed. I check my pants every single time I go to the loo. It is such a relief when all I see is some sticky/creamy type cm. Phew. Wondering what will be the moment that I realise I truly am pregnant...


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: That is awesome! I can't wait to hear how you reveal and the responses. I have been putting off the flu shot, also. But, I really have to get it done. It really helps with babies immunity. 

Bump: How lovely! :) You are pregnant, hun! :wohoo:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Babyhopes - when are you expecting "day 1"? Are you feeling optimistic about the fs? How's Abby? Getting big? What kind of dog is she?
> 
> Stork watch - fx'd for you! Update us!
> 
> Snow - 14 weeks!? Wow! Time sure is flyyyying by. How are you feeling? When do you think you're going to start telling people? I finally just told two of my close friends (that I hadn't seen in a few weeks) a couple days ago. They couldn't believe I waited so long to tell them. I just didn't feel comfortable doing it earlier.
> 
> Leinz - at 34 weeks eh? Did they say what your chances are of it happening again? Or do they think it was because of DD birth defects? Hoping that was the reason and the next month and a half are a breeze!
> 
> Onebump - how was your first midwife appt?!?! Do you like her? Fill us in!
> 
> Nothing new here! I'm getting very antsy and want to start pulling out all of our baby stuff we have in storage, but hubby wants to wait till after Xmas. I just feel like I've done nothing to prepare for this baby! Well I did buy a new change table mattress, a new bath tub and a couple outfits, but I want more! Haha. I want to go through everything we have and see what we still need.

Hey Torres, 
Day 1 *should* be somewhere around Dec 9th. I'll have bloods and U/s on day 3, bloods and HSG on day 9, bloods on day 16 and 24. 

DH has his SA on Dec 6th. I kinda feel like they should start there, before sending me for all the invasive stuff... but whatever. Bump had good luck following an HSG so maybe that's all it takes. (Bump: was it as bad as everyone says? I've done a lot of reading and there is a HUGE spectrum of responses... many say it was uncomfortable but bearable, others say the most painful thing they've ever experienced...)

What a lovely run up to Christmas it's going to be :( We're hosting DH's brother, wife and 2yo from Boston, as well as his parents from Nova Scotia, so there will be a lot going on. I don't know how much I can keep this all to myself while everyone is here. 

I just pray that by next Christmas I'll have some sort of resolution - one way or the other. At least now I'm under investigation, so it's progress at least. And hey, maybe I won't even have a Day 1... but I'm over getting my hopes up and then shattered. We'll see I guess.

All the best to you all!


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: I hope all you need is the HSG! You're closer than ever before to your BFP! May you be pregnant in time for Christmas. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes, I completely missed your post. I was hoping that mc fear wld leave me. I have brown tinged cm every now and then which makes me worry. I know it can b normal, but can't stop my heart sinking when I see it.
Babyhopes, I'm sure Snow thought it was fine. I had a bad one, it wasnt even the dye. It was the insertion of the tube. My body started cramping worse than I'd ever felt. Doc wanted to stop in case I went into shock overpain,so took tube out. I started to cry saying I needed to know, nurse said I had a good colour and wasn't clammy,so he said he'd try again and it didn't hurt more than mild period cramps that time. Think my body went into shock. But anyone I've seen write about their experience here is much better than mine. And it was my 2nd cycle after HSG for me :D Can't tell u how much I want this for u!


----------



## storkwatch

here comes a little migraine thats not supposed to come before af. And i've also got a wee bit of a backache. The janitor fears we're goin to run out of water the way i've been working the flush tank. Oh please god lemme have one bfp


----------



## onebumpplease

storkwatch said:


> here comes a little migraine thats not supposed to come before af. And i've also got a wee bit of a backache. The janitor fears we're goin to run out of water the way i've been working the flush tank. Oh please god lemme have one bfp

Fx'd storkwatch.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

New to this whole chat,message board so please fill me in... I am TTc after 15 years. I had tubal reversal back in April and been trying ever since. I am driving myself nuts with looking for signs and symptoms and have learned so much about baby making because with my first 2 I was pretty young and didnt realize what all happened when trying.(It was easy then) Now its a bit more difficult and technology a bit different so I am VERY EXCITED about TTC! I am 2DPO so hopefully this time it worked!! I was looking for someone going through the same stresses with the TWW as I was...


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome baby willow.

Best of luck Stork.

One Bump - Lots of people have some brown CM. Try not to worry. I know how hard it is. I am still worrying - I need to take my own advice! 

Baby Hopes - The HSG wasn't too bad for me. I had mine done in June (BFP in Sept) Just a bit uncomfortable more than anything. I had some cramping. But my tubes we're blocked. I hear when your tubes are blocked it causes more pain. I think your sticky bean BFP is right around the corner! Lots and lots of dust to you.

Leinz - Get that flu shot! I did it last night. Easy Peasy. It protects baby for 6 months after birth as well.

Hey Torres!

Off to run errands. Have a great weekend y'all!


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you have a lovely weekend too Snow. 
I'm trying to not worry, truly am, really want to meet this baby nxt year ;)


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - What CD or DPO are you now? Wouldn't that be fantastic to get your BFP on this cycle?! Fx'd for you. 

Bump - I'm sure it's just your cervical erosion causing the brown tinged cm. Have you and OH been DTD? It can def come after that.

Snow - I can't believe your in second tri already! Wow! How are you feeling? Getting a bump yet? Any gut feelings about the gender? I know I asked you that before, but I don't remember your answer! I think boy for you, girl for bump, and my first guess is it will be a boy for babyhopes when she gets her BFP.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

I thought I would ask, did anyone have slight cramps the days after ovulation?? I have had slight cramping last night and today and hoping its a good sign but makes me wonder... I have also woke up the past 2 mornings with super rosie cheeks which is not normal for me :blush: I know I often overanalize things when I am waiting! :help:


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres no!! I haven't had any in over a week, now that's quite a while for me!! Way too freaked out because I KNOW dtd will cause me to bleed. This could be a VERY frustrating 9 months; worth it though ;)

babywillow I think I did have cramps post O, I must admit I did my best recently to ignore any symptoms, because I would get my hopes up. Here's hoping it's the best sign for you.

Torres how have you been feeling since your scare last week?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres: 9dpo I think. AF should show up sometime around Monday. I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hoping for that BFP Babyhopes! I'll def be stalking our thread for an update from you!

Onebump - DH and I have barely DTD since my BFP. I am still too scared. I guess once I get a bit further along I feel better about it.

Willow - I really didn't have many symptoms but then again I prolly wasn't really paying attention. I had been TTC for well over a yr and it just exhausting after a certain amt of time dwelling over them each month only to be disappointed in the end. 

Torres - I have an inkling that it might be a boy. I swear I see a "nub" in one of the ultrasound pics! It will only be 2 weeks til gender scan on Thurs. I can't believe it is coming up so fast. I am still feeling great. I am still small - I am in a pair of my regular jeans today and they button still but I think it's bc they are quite low. I have outgrown some others and have to use the hairband trick but those are my skinny jeans. Gap was having a sale this weekend so I picked up a bunch of maternity clothes for when I will need it - I know I'll wake up and not fit into anything one day and now I will at least have something to wear. I have gained 2.5pds so far. I remember seeing your I think 15 or 16 week pic you posted on here and thinking you were super tiny but I am sure I am around the same. Maybe I can get hubs to take a pic of me this weekend to share.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Snow a wee boy :) 

Would love to see a pic. I'm quite big, so think it will be AGES before I show. 

Babyhopes, I'm hoping for the best update :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

12dpo = BFN. :(
Why do I do this to myself?
I had secretly hoped that just initiating the testing (and the thought of painful invasive testing) would be enough to convince my body to do it's thing. I guess at least come January I may have some answers. 
Best to you all, as always.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about the BFN Babyhopes. Many hugs to you. :hugs: Like you said, the bright side is that you will start to get some answers soon. And it is great that you already have a plan of action for your next cycle. It is very similiar to what I did. I will be thinking of you! Please check in a let us know how the process is going for you. And let me know if you ever have any questions! :winkwink:


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry babyhopes.

I have an appt. with an out of doors clinic as I had some blood, pink more than red but worried ladies, not convinced all is well :(


----------



## Torres

:hugs: babyhopes and bump

Babyhopes - I hate that you are going through this. I'm glad your going to a FS, but I hope that everything is fine and it's just been shit luck. Come on rainbow! We're all waiting for you! 

Onebump - please update ASAP. I pray that it's nothing serious.


----------



## onebumpplease

Getting ready for bed, so copied direct from my journal....

So the doc did an internal check and said right away she could see blood coming from cervical erosion but nothing from the passage (assuming that means from the womb) She really didn't seem concerned.

She took a swab though as there was some discharge in case I have an infection too. She also said call my midwife on Monday as they may want to scan me early. She did say if the blood increased or I started having cramps or a sore back I should get in touch. I've been having niggles since my bfp though so aware that I think she means proper sore pains.

I know I'm not out of the woods by any means, but there was a definite feeling that this doesn't mean the end. I've had no bleeding since that wipe at half7.

I'm knackered. We waited ages at the hospital, even although it was an 'appointment'. There was no reference to my heart palpitations so don't think it's related. Off to bed ladies, here's hoping I don't wake up to tons of blood, although I'll get a bit no doubt due to the swab! 

Here's hoping girls!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

onebumpplease said:


> Getting ready for bed, so copied direct from my journal....
> 
> So the doc did an internal check and said right away she could see blood coming from cervical erosion but nothing from the passage (assuming that means from the womb) She really didn't seem concerned.
> 
> She took a swab though as there was some discharge in case I have an infection too. She also said call my midwife on Monday as they may want to scan me early. She did say if the blood increased or I started having cramps or a sore back I should get in touch. I've been having niggles since my bfp though so aware that I think she means proper sore pains.
> 
> I know I'm not out of the woods by any means, but there was a definite feeling that this doesn't mean the end. I've had no bleeding since that wipe at half7.
> 
> I'm knackered. We waited ages at the hospital, even although it was an 'appointment'. There was no reference to my heart palpitations so don't think it's related. Off to bed ladies, here's hoping I don't wake up to tons of blood, although I'll get a bit no doubt due to the swab!
> 
> Here's hoping girls!!

I'll be thinking about you, and anxiously waiting for an update! I pray that everything is fine and that everyone is healthy.
xo


----------



## Leinzlove

Snowflakes: I did get the flu shot on Wednesday. My injection site still hurts. But, other than that I'm fine.

Baby Willow: Welcome. I did have cramping during O and after and found myself PG. I hope you are too. :)

Babyhopes: I know you know, you aren't out yet. I'm hoping the :witch: has the best reasons for staying away. :hugs:

Onebump: I'm sorry you are having these first trimester scares. It's good that the blood doesn't look to be coming from the womb... Sounds promising! You are always in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

So glad everything seems to be OK with your onebump. How scary though. I really hope that the CM mix calms down a bit for you. 

Yeah for flu shot Leinz, I got mine last Friday - can't remember if I posted about it. I too just had a tiny bit of soreness for a day or so. 

Willow - Any SS updates? When is AF due again?

Babyhopes - Hope the witch stays far far away!

Hey Torres!

I woke up with some shooting pain going from my butt down my thigh. Looked it up and seems to be my sciatica. I hope it goes away - mama no likey. 

Told most of my family yesterday. They all seem quite excited and happy for me and in turn it is getting me finally excited about everything. Can't wait for gender scan to do a bit of shopping. I bet I will get more excited about that too.


----------



## Torres

Good morning ladies.

Bump - Any more spotting? Are you calling your midwife tomorrow to talk about your cervical erosion? I've only read that it tends to get worse (but not dangerous) during pregnancy, I wonder if it will last the whole 9 months?

Snow - Super exciting that you told family yesterday! Did they know how much you wanted this baby? When is your gender scan again? Have you bought anything for baby yet? Or are you waiting to find out the gender?

Babyhopes - I really hope af stays away. I know you're going to get your rainbow soon, I just wish it would hurry up and happen now (as I'm sure you do too). I have no doubt in my mind though that next time this year you will have a bouncing bub hanging off of you and you will be Christmas shopping like crazy for presents for their first Christmas. 

Leinz - Holy Moly you're due next month! That's craziness! How are you feeling? Getting super excited? Did you and DH figure out your move in date yet? I know there was some conflict over that right? How's your BP and GD? Are they still controlling themselves?! Are you going to the OB every week now? Any talk of induction?

AFM - I'm alright. My hormones are driving me crazy and my anxiety has been acting up. Blahhh. It didn't help that when I took my BP last night it was 117/74. I know that's considered a good BP, but my BP averages in the 90's over 50's. Instead of freaking out (which a part of me definitely wanted to do), I made myself a nice hot cup of peppermint tea and forced myself to relax. I decided I would take my BP this morning when I was a bit more calm. Well, my DD has been up since 3am with a stomach flu type bug, so I am on veryyyy little sleep and a bit more anxious than usual as I hate when she isn't feeling well. 
Maybe I'll go take it now. I have to be aware. My OB told me to monitor my bp daily and note any changes and let him know. 
Wish me luck.....will update in a few minutes.


----------



## Torres

101/56 Woohoo!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> 101/56 Woohoo!

Good news Torres!

Snowflakes I'm so glad everything is progressing so smoothly for you.

:af: :af: :af: babyhopes

Leinz, can't believe it's so soon.

I've had bits of brownish discharge yesterday, but pretty clear today. It was just the one burst. I WILL call my midwife tomorrow, hoping they are helpful and want to give me an early scan. Would be good to rule other problems out, even though the doc was convinced it was the CE. They can't do anything about it while preggers, so could last all 9 months, if that's the case, I just need to find a way of dealing with it.

We went for our Christmas tree today, won't decorate it till next weekend when OH's DD is here, but didn't know when else we'd have time to go get it :happydance:


----------



## BabyHopes.

CD32/15dpo = still nothing. Now I wish AF would just hurry up and get here so I could get started on testing. I guess I should officially update my cycle to a 32 day, as my last 3 cycles after the MC were min of 32 days. Long cycles suck.
On a positive note however, SNOWDAY in Ottawa! Schools still open, but busses are off - and we're 90% bussed kids. 
Torres: glad the BP has come back down, and hope DD feels better soon!
Bump: SO glad the spotting stopped - I was worried about you! Hope they'll give you the early scan to ease some anxiety.
Snow: I bet it feels more real now that the fam knows and you can all discuss it openly :)
Countdown to gender scan!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - let up know what the midwife says.

Babyhopes - make sure you keep up updated throughout the testing process. Is fertility testing covered under OHIP?
How much snow did you guys get? I hate snow, that's why I'm glad I live as south as possible in Canada! We still get snow but nearly as much as you or even London (On). 
DD ran a low grade fever last night. She was cool when I felt her this morning though, so hopefully the fever was able to burn off whatever bug she had. I'm keeping her home today as a precaution though. It's annoying to me when parents send their sick kids to school - thanks for spreading the viruses around jerks! I'm sure you teachers agree!


----------



## onebumpplease

I have an appt on Wed that I have to have a full bladder for, so sounds like an early scan, keep your fingers crossed for me, am more nervous than excited...


----------



## snowflakes120

FX for early US bump. My thing always say full bladder bc they always take my pee.

Yeah for snow days! I miss the snow this time of year!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Onebump - let up know what the midwife says.
> 
> Babyhopes - make sure you keep up updated throughout the testing process. Is fertility testing covered under OHIP?
> How much snow did you guys get? I hate snow, that's why I'm glad I live as south as possible in Canada! We still get snow but nearly as much as you or even London (On).
> DD ran a low grade fever last night. She was cool when I felt her this morning though, so hopefully the fever was able to burn off whatever bug she had. I'm keeping her home today as a precaution though. It's annoying to me when parents send their sick kids to school - thanks for spreading the viruses around jerks! I'm sure you teachers agree!

Thankfully all the diagnostic stuff is covered (except a more indepth semen analysis). Only treatment are a fee for service. It was more a 'freezing rain day' than a snow day. Crazy scary roads - unsafe to be out anywhere! 
I know the elementary teachers get it worse when there are stick students, the high school kids are pretty good about keeping their germs to themselves!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> FX for early US bump. My thing always say full bladder bc they always take my pee.
> 
> Yeah for snow days! I miss the snow this time of year!

Aw no I've got my heart set on a scan now :cry:


----------



## Torres

I've only been told to have a full bladder for a scan. Fx'd 
What did the midwife say?

How are you doing Snow? How's the bump coming along?

Babyhopes - Bad driving conditions is such a phobia of mine! Did you have to go to work? Thank goodness for OHIP. We may not have the best health care system, but at least it's "free."


----------



## onebumpplease

Babyhopes, sounds like a terrible day, a day for a duvet and a film ;)

Torres she didn't really say anything, it was over the phone, so she really just took my details and booked me in. She asked if I was still bleeding and how heavy it had been. Hate the fact I'm not purely excited about it, rather I'm super nervous!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Leinz - Holy Moly you're due next month! That's craziness! How are you feeling? Getting super excited? Did you and DH figure out your move in date yet? I know there was some conflict over that right? How's your BP and GD? Are they still controlling themselves?! Are you going to the OB every week now? Any talk of induction?

I'm feeling great! Sleep is uncomfortable. 3-5 loo trips a night, achy lower back and tummy. I'm very excited... Still seems like forever away.

We are moving January 7. I wasn't happy about it being pushed back that far. I want time to nest and get Zoela's room done. I do know that she'll be rooming with us for atleast the first 3 months and maybe longer. But, I still want to do it. I also hate that I'm not putting up a Christmas tree or decorations.

GD is fine. I don't know about the BP. It was fine at my 32 week appt. But, I see my OB tomorrow and I hope its good. (This is the appointment it went bad for DD.) I go every week now. Cervical checks begin next week. And the last we've talked of induction was for 39 weeks. But, if the only reason I have for being induced is GD... I'm going to pass.

I hope your DD is feeling better. My DD has been running a low grade fever for two days. The pediatrian said they don't want to see her unless she develops further symptoms or its Thursday. As most viruses run thier courses in 4 days. She is super clingy but eats and loo ok. We are home bound and are missing DH's work Christmas party tonight. 

Snow: How exciting that you got to tell everyone! Yay for being nicely in the second trimester! Will you find out what you are having? How exciting! I'm so happy for you!

Bump: I had my first ultrasound with DD at 6w5d. I saw a little beating dot. I'm so happy for you! I hope they let you have your baby's first picture! :) Don't be to nervous. The bleeding isn't coming from the womb... 

How exciting about the tree! I'm envious! I really wish I could do decorating and put up a tree. :( I feel like I've been robbed of it.


----------



## BabyHopes.

CD1 yesterday - on to life phase 2: Fertlity Testing. Baseline U/S and bloods this week, HSG and bloods next week. May this be the beginning of the end.


----------



## Torres

It is babyhopes! Look at snow and bump - they both went to a fertility clinic and now they're preggos! 
You'll be conceiving your rainbow right around Christmas!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup Babyhopes, Torres is right, I got all my tests and the day after my BFP got my appointment in for what to do next. Hope your body just knows and does what it has to ;)

I went for my scan today, there is a baby with a heartbeat. It is measuring 5 days less than I thought I was, so 5wks6days, I'll change my tickers but think it could alter :D


----------



## Torres

Yay Onebump!!! I was just coming on here to ask about it! So it was a scan, and you saw the heartbeat!!! Amazing isn't it?! What was the heartbeat? When do you go to your midwife for the results? Or does your midwife do your scan? Did they check your cervical erosion!?


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! Awesome news One bump! Hooray for scan. I didn't mean to scare you or upset you - things are done so differently it seems between y'all and us here in the states! I am so freaking excited for you! 

Yeah babyhopes for the testing! I feels great to have a plan of action doesn't it??!! 

Leinz - We are finding out gender next Thursday on the 20th! I can't wait! 8 days away!


----------



## Torres

8 days! Wow! What is everyone guessing? 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: I'm sorry the evil :witch: showed up! I hope this cycle is the one. :hugs:

Snowflakes: How exciting! Just 8 days! :wohoo: I can't wait to know. I'm guessing girl... How can I not? I'm having a girl, Torres is having a girl. Go Team :pink:!

OneBump: Yay! I'm so over the moon for you! I knew it, this baby is sticking forever! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Torres

My guess is a boy. I've had a boy vibe from snow from the second I read about her BFP. One thing is for sure Leinz - we both can't be wrong!
For bump I had a girl vibe, but now I'm undecided. 
Bump - will you find out the sex?
What about you babyhopes? Will you find out your rainbow's gender?
I don't know how people can stay team yellow. I just couldn't do it! 
Just realized today that we have our 3d scan in two weeks (the 28th)! Can't wait!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: How exciting 3D scan on the 28th!!!! Eeeeek! You are probably right about Snow... I'm wrong 80% of the time and thats worse than just a guess.


----------



## Torres

How are my ladies doing!?? 

Snow - Wow - Just looked at your ticker - 16 1/2 weeks. That's crazy! Time is flyyyinnngg. Countdown is on for scan - 4 days! You must promise that you are going to update asap! How's everything going?

Bump - How are you feeling? Any m/s? Fatigue? Etc. I read in one of your posts that you told some co-workers...how good did that feel to tell them that your preggo?! 

Leinz - Zoela will be in your arms before you know it! Man, it seems like yesterday that we were celebrating your V-day! You start going to your OB weekly this week right? Make sure you keep us updated on all your visits. So happy your BP is behaving! I get more and more nervous as the weeks pass about my BP. 

Babyhopes - What CD are you on? What have you had done for far, what do you have coming up? This may be a stupid question, but can you ttc this month? Or do you wait till next month? 

AFM - Pregnancy hormones have been getting to me lately! I've been getting quite anxious and emotional. Gotta go put my princess to bed, I'll continue later!


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Torres, that's rubbish. Hope you feel better soon. 
It felt nice telling them, they were all so supportive, even though its so early. But as this is my last week of school wanted to share.
we've all been so quiet, hope you're all well. I had my first bowt of ms last night, no actual sickness, just couldnt face moving off couch.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres - feel better soon!
So far they've done bloods and baseline U/S on day 3 (last Friday). Next they'll do HSG on day 9 (this Thurs). They purposely do it between AF and O. Lots of people do actually get their BFP the cycle they have HSG. I have more bloods (progesterone) in day 24, then meet again in Jan to review all results and start a plan. My last few cycles since the 2nd MC have been all over the map - 30, 32 and 35 days, so who knows when I'll likely O. Christmas isn't CD14, so I may ovulate somewhere around the 27-29th.
It seems so so far away, especially since all my friends are getting more and more preggars every week. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: This whole pregnancy, I've had the emotional bouts. They are lovely, haha! I never did have them like this with DD. These pregnancies are so different. Are yours? Yes, Tuesday is my first weekly appt. I have a group B strep test, and my first cervical check. I will be dancing if my BP and everything is great! I also got more nervous about the BP rising again the further I get. Last week made me feel so much better, having good BP when it went bad with DD was a relief.

OneBump: Eeeeek! So happy you shared your news! You are pregnant! :wohoo:

Babyhopes: I've also heard of many women getting pregnant right after they have HSG done. It's going to happen. I just know your future holds a 2013 baby, too! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeahhh for telling co-workers One Bump. I bet it will be hard last week. :(

Babyhopes - I too have heard of lots of ladies getting it done and Bam! Pregnant! FX for you!

Torres - I have been sooo emotional too the past 4 days. It's been horrid. I really hope it goes away. I don't know if it's from all the stress of the holiday's or what... Ummm. Most family members say girl for me as I come from a family of all girls - I have 2 sisters so I think that is why they say girl. I have always wanted a girl for that reason as well. I know absolutely nothing about boys. Hubby comes from a family of all boys - he has 2 brothers. I can't believe it's 3 days away. Hubby and I are still thinking boy.

Leinz - Got all your shopping done for your DD? How's the house coming along?


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea. I did my Facebook announcement too yesterday.

Here it is:


Our Christmas present came early... We're expecting a little miracle!!!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/37083_10151299081484875_1008746977_n_zpsf0eb8f0f.jpg


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow that's gorgeous! As well as so freakin cute x


----------



## Leinzlove

Snowflakes: I love your announcement! How precious! I wish I would've thought of something that amazing. Eeek, you'll be finding out soon. I hope its a girl for you! It's normal to be emotional. I am myself for no reason at all. I hope it goes away for you, but it didn't for me.

AFM: Well, my Dr. Appt. went great. Blood Pressure perfect 122/72. No protein or sugar in my urine. I've gained 27lbs this pregnancy which is good. Zoela is low in perfect vertex position. And... Nice strong healthy HB at 138. Bump measuring right on. I had the Group B, so thats over with. 

And... I told my Dr. about all the pressure, pressing down feeling, achy lower back, and lower tummy. And about the 8 braxton hicks I had in one hour. And he said it was all normal for how low I'm carrying and my gestation and that he wasn't going to do a cervical check today because he didn't want to irritate my cervix. Say what?? I was so worried about preterm labor, but he says everything looks good and healthy. He said that he would check my cervix next week. He also said he wouldn't be surprised if I was dilated or enfaced some. That it all happens earlier with subsequent pregnancies... And just like we all know it doesn't mean labor will occur sooner or later. 

So, that is that. I'm happy all is going to perfection.

As for the house. It's coming along. They installed our new shower, and our new tub yesterday. DH and I are going shortly to go see it. They also put in all new plumbing and insulation. Also the downstairs bathroom had no foundation. (Idiots built it straight on the dirt ground.) So, they tore out our floor and put foundation underneath. They also tore off our back porch and put in a drainage system so water would flow away from our house and garage. Things are getting done, and lots of things, but I still wish it went faster.


----------



## Torres

Hey, sorry I've been so quiet. Been struggling with my anxiety and had to go back on my medication :-(
It has not been an easy decision, and I have shed many tears trying to make it. I have talked to 2 doctors, a therapist, and Motherisk (a department of the Sick Kids Hospital in Toronto that researches meds in pregnant women and breastfeeding). All have said the same thing - the medication seems safe and the benefits greatly outweigh the risks. I just wouldn't know what to do with myself if I was the 1%. I am on the lowest dose possible though. And I know it's necessary for my well-being, and that of my family.
Anyways - so hopefully I'll start feeling like myself again soon.

Snow - Make sure you update asap tomorrow!

Onebump - How are you doing?! When is your next appt? Are you still spotting from your cervical erosion?

Babyhopes - When is your hsg again? Keep up updated! Hopefully you'll be ringing in the New Year with a BFP!

Leinz - Not long now!


----------



## Torres

Oh and Snow - love love love your facebook announcement!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: They used to have the pump and dump because there was so much they didn't know about meds and breastfeeding. But, as my consultant explained to me smaller amounts of meds get into your breastmilk.

Like my oral surgeon told me I'd need to pump and dump after my oral surgery. The consultant said the meds were no different than the ones I'd be offered during labor. Definitley get more than one opinion.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Hey, sorry I've been so quiet. Been struggling with my anxiety and had to go back on my medication :-(
> It has not been an easy decision, and I have shed many tears trying to make it. I have talked to 2 doctors, a therapist, and Motherisk (a department of the Sick Kids Hospital in Toronto that researches meds in pregnant women and breastfeeding). All have said the same thing - the medication seems safe and the benefits greatly outweigh the risks. I just wouldn't know what to do with myself if I was the 1%. I am on the lowest dose possible though. And I know it's necessary for my well-being, and that of my family.
> Anyways - so hopefully I'll start feeling like myself again soon.
> 
> Snow - Make sure you update asap tomorrow!
> 
> Onebump - How are you doing?! When is your next appt? Are you still spotting from your cervical erosion?
> 
> Babyhopes - When is your hsg again? Keep up updated! Hopefully you'll be ringing in the New Year with a BFP!
> 
> Leinz - Not long now!

HSG is tomorrow at 11am. I'm nervous :(
And to top it off DH brought a cold home and it's starting to get me. I'll be cranky tomorrow!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for HSG and closer to getting pregnant! :) I hope you are mistaken and aren't coming down with a cold. If so I hope it passes quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Leinz - I got 3 professional opinions plus the info from the leading research hospital. I did not take this decision lightly and I made sure I was as well informed as possible.

When are you having your surgery? Do you have a date booked?

Babyhopes - good luck with your hsg!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, I can only imagine how difficult your decision was. But medication is stimes the right answer for our physical and/or wellbeing.


----------



## Torres

Here's my 27 week bump. Pics taken last night before DD's Christmas Concert.
 



Attached Files:







27weeksF.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5









27weeksL.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5









27weeksR.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Your bump is beautiful! Happy 3rd trimester! :yipee: I hate tough decisions but if three opinions say meds is best, its best I'm sure.

My surgery is planned for 6 weeks after baby is born.


----------



## Torres

Thanks Leinz! I'm so confused as to when 3rd tri starts. Everyone I talk to says a different week. I feel like I'm in limbo until week 28, as everyone seems to agree that by week 28 3rd tri has started!

Waiting for updates from Snow and Babyhopes! 
I will be shocked if it's a girl Snow.

Babyhopes - I hope the hsg was kind to you. Big Hugs!


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't remember either. But, I think I put myself in at 27 weeks. Thats what it is here on BNB. Also... I think its different for different countries. 

I put myself in the second trimester at 13w3d... And the third at 27 weeks. Its just approximate anyways. :)


----------



## Torres

Well then 3rd tri it is! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Your bump is gawjus Torres! You are gawjus!


----------



## Torres

Thanks Onebump! And congrats on finally being out of week 6! Haha. 
How are you feeling? Ms? Tired? 

Snow?
Babyhopes?


----------



## BabyHopes.

The anticipation and crippling anxiety was considerably worse than the procedure itself. It definitely wasn't comfortable or pleasant, but was relatively painless. Just when the catheter went in there was a bit of cramping. The results were positive - they saw nothing. Everything was completely normal. So back to the drawing board. I was in such an emotional whirlwind during the procedure they were actually worried - kept asking if I was ok and "still with them" etc. apparently I was totally "checked out", so wrapped up in my own anxiety - anticipating and bracing myself for the killer pain that never came, that I was almost catatonic and unresponsive. Sean watched it all on the screen and commented how amazing the technology is - all I remember looking at is my eyelids. But, all in all, more emotionally traumatizing than anything. I wish I hadn't read as much about the horror stories.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice bump Torres!! Sorry about the anxiety and the everything. I hear ya about taking the meds. At my appt they told me I have a yeast infection. Well everything I read says it's not the best med to take during PG but the benefits outweigh the risks. I just took it and am hoping for the best.

My HSG wasn't bad at all either Babyhopes. Glad everything was free and clear!! Come on BFP!!

So now for me!! IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!! Yeahhh. Just as we thought!! We were busy shopping thats why I am checking in late!! Everything looked great. We are so excited and happy!!


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies. In the hospital one again. I am having regular contractions - every 1 1/2 to 3 1/2 mins. They are not painful. Just waiting on dr to see if they are just Braxton hicks or if it's preterm labour.
Scared, nervous.
Snow - congrats on team
Blue!!! Post pics!


----------



## Torres

Hey, just saw dr. He did a swab to check for some protein that shows up when you are in labour. I'll have the results in an hour. 
He checked my cervix and it's closed!!!! That's a good sign!


----------



## Torres

Hey, I'm home.
The test the did on me is called a fetal fibronectin. It coming back negative means I only have about a 5% chance of going into labour in the next 10-14 days - so that it great news!
Dr gave me a script for progesterone tablets. I have to take 1 100mg tablet 3x a day to help relax my uterus. 
He did say that because of this I am at a higher risk for preterm labour. I am also to modify my activities and make sure I rest especially for the next few days. Easier said then done with a 4 year old at Christmas time! But I most defo do not want to go into preterm labour, so I'm going to have to figure it out! 
Still contracting, and some are actually a bit uncomfortable :(
I never expected anything like this to happen. It's scared stuff, but I guess I just have to have faith in the doctors. I'm going to call my OB in the morning, I wouldn't mind getting his opinion on this. I must say though, that the dr I saw at the hospital was fantastic. Very kind and very knowledgeable! And to boot - they were really busy and he really took his time with me, and even had a chat with me about my anxiety disorder, my medication (which he totally ok'ed) and even recommended a book!

Babyhopes - sorry I missed your post earlier. I was freaking out and didn't even think to look at the previous page. I didn't even realize you posted till now when I actually read through snow's whole post (I just skimmed it before to find out the gender!)
I'm glad it wasn't as bad as you thought, that the results are good and that it's over!
What's the next step?


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres :hugs: that wee baby likes to scare you!!! Glad the tests show you seem ok for a couple of weeks, that has to be good news. Yup suppose you need to find a way to rest somehow and nice to hear someone else say the meds are the right way to go.

Snow yuck at the yeast infection, they can be so uncomfortable!! 

But :happydance::happydance::happydance: a boy!! Yay. Glad it was a good appointment :D

Babyhopes glad your experience wasn't bad, think the majority of women's isn't. Funny how we always grasp on to the negative and assume that will be us!!! So are there more tests in the planning?


----------



## Torres

Yeah I think this daughter is going to be a hand full! I already joked with hubby tell him she's getting a spank as soon as she comes out! 
The bh have seemed to calm down. I'm still getting them but not every couple minutes! I am getting a bit more crampy though, but nothing major. 
How are you feeling bump?


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Torres. That is scary. I am so glad that things are calming down for you. Are you doing the Progesterone vaginally? That is what I did - they say it gets to the uterus much better as it is right there than if you take it orally and goes throughout the entire body system. Just an idea. I will say prayers for you and baby. Please please please take it easy. Do you have any family near by that could watch DD for you.

I have another big announcement to make. I felt my 1st kicks late last night too! I am feeling them again today!! It's so cool!


----------



## Torres

Wow Snow! Isn't it an amazing feeling?! They get stronger and stronger as the weeks go by. It's one of the best parts of being preg for sure! 
Have you picked out any names? I think I remember you saying that you had, but I could be wrong.
And yes, super scary for sure. I'm still really uneasy today as I am feeling a bit more crampy. 
And no, I'm taking them orally. From what I have been reading, most people do take them vaginally though. I'll have to ask my OB when I see him.
Did you get any side effects from it? 
When are you going to post a pic of your bump?


----------



## snowflakes120

It is a crazy and honestly a little bit of an odd feeling. I do like it. It just kinda feels weird. Ha. But I am happy to be feeling him. OMG I said him!

We had girl names we liked but have like no boy names. I plan to run to Target and get a baby name book today (if I can peel myself off the couch) to hopefully help us pick a name. My parents get in tomorrow and I have a bunch of house crap to do that I don't feel like doing.... I will make hubby take a pic of me today when he comes home. I am on vaca now til the 2nd! Yippeee....

Onebump - Yeah for 7 weeks!! I just realized we are exactly 10 weeks apart!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: I'm sorry you had to go through the HSG. But, I'm so happy everything is normal. It's time to get your forever BFP! :hugs:

Torres: How scary! I'm sorry you had to go through that. No worries though, baby will keep cooking. You are well monitored. And even if she arrived now, she'd be ok. :)

OneBump: Eeeeeek! 7 weeks! The days are passing right along. :wohoo:

Snowflakes: :blue:, see I am always wrong! People going against what I say are better than 80%! :wohoo: Can't wait to find out what you are naming him. I'm so happy you are feeling movements. Won't be long and you'll be feeling hiccups. :wohoo:


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies! Going to be a busy few days coming up - so I just wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas! I hope Santa treats you all very well. 
Babyhopes - Make sure you find some time to DTD! I'm really praying for a New Year BFP for you!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres thankfully things have calmed down.

Have a lovely Christmas ladies, I hope we are all holding wee babies by next Christmas!


----------



## Leinzlove

Have a wonderful Christmas, Ladies! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Just want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!! Much love to all!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you have all had a lovely time! Hoping for a relaxing time today :)
Had some pink cm today, although I dont like seeing it I 've stopped panicking. My wee blueberry is strong and I know it's growing away!


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is bump! Blueberry is tough! :)

AFM: My Dr. Appt. today went to perfection. I'm progressing! :yipee: I'm 20% enfaced, 1cm dilated. Babys head can be felt and is head down. He never said anything about station. I know I can walk around like this for weeks. But, still exciting to see that my aches and pain are helping things along. My blood pressure remains perfect 126/70.

My next Dr. Appt. is Monday, Dec. 31! I also scheduled my last ultrasound for Jan. 2. I'm so excited about seeing my little love again.

My MIL & SIL are going crazy thinking I'm having her this week. I doubt it... but its funny that they realized in reality she could come any day.


----------



## Torres

Bump - its just your cervical erosion. Baby is safe and snug and not going anywhere for another 33 weeks!!! How are you feeling?

Leinz - wonderful news! I can't wait for you to have Zoela. I hope you start a baby journal!

I go see my OB in 2 hours. A bit nervous to see what he's going to say. I wonder if he'll do an internal to see if my cervix has changed at all.
Will update after my appt.
Oh and I have my 3D ultrasound tomorrow! SO excited! I can't wait to see her little face. I wonder if she'll look like DD#1.


----------



## onebumpplease

Looking forward to your update Torres and fab news Leinz!
My bro broke up with his girlfriend and took an overdose last night. I spent the day at the hospital, hes sleeping just now, but not out of the woods. Its so tough!


----------



## Torres

Oh Onebump I hope he's okay. I remember you saying how much you look after him, with his kidney disease and all. Does he have a history of depression?
OB appt went well. He said not to worry too much, but to pay attention to any change I may have in the contractions. No sex :( and light bed rest. Everything is going really well though, weight is good, bp is great, baby is measuring perfect. I have to go for my sugar and iron tests tomorrow or sometime next week. Next appt with OB is Jan 9.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw thats fab news Torres, thats rubbish about sex, but worth iit if baby stays put!
Yeah he's my baby!! It broke my heart when I found him this morning, but he was conscious so I was hopeful. He is in living room with us tonight whereas I gave him space and he spent night wallowing. Seems better, although I know its going to take a lot longer to fix properly...


----------



## BabyHopes.

Onebump - I'm sorry you have to deal with this this time of year. Your bro is very fortunate to have you!
Torres - Great news that all is well, and no BD with light bed rest is an easy sacrifice to ensure all goes well.
Leinz - You're getting so close! Stay well.

AFM - DH's whole family is here visiting over Christmas (mother, father, brother, sister in law and 2 year old nephew). And what did the grandparents get in their socks this year? A sonogram of my sister in law's second baby. I almost died :( Surely they could have found a more private way to share the news with them than in front of me in MY home. :( So make that 13 people who are close to me who are pregnant. It sucks. I think I O'ed sometime between the 25th and 28th, and kinda feel good about this cycle, but I don't want to set myself up for disappointment again. I can't really get any lower, so it's all up from here.

Merry Christmas ladies.


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I do have a baby journal lol. The link is in my signature. :) I update it very frequently. :) I'm glad to hear things are going well. The no BD sucks, but I took a nice long break end second/beginning third. I'm glad it looks as if you can keep baby baking a bit longer. :)

Bump: Oh no! I had heard about your brothers break up. But not the overdose. That is awful. I really hope he's going to be okay. :hugs:

Babyhopes: I'm sorry to hear about your SIL's announcement. :( Does she know you've been TTC? I had the same situation with mine, but I happened to be a secretive 6 weeks pregnant, when she announced her 3 week pregnancy right after my loss. I'm very excited about hearing this was the month! It's going to happen, hun. All my :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust:!


----------



## Torres

Onebump - How's your brother? How long will he be staying with you for? Would he go for counselling? It may be a good idea, he's gone through so much in his life! How old is he?
How are you doing? MS getting to you at all?

Babyhopes - I am so sorry that you had to go through that on Christmas, in your house. I know Leinz asked, but does your SIL know that you've been TTC for a year? I really hope she's not that insensitive. I can't believe 13 people that are close to you are pregnant. But don't worry love, soon you'll be the 14th! I know it's hard to keep your spirits up, but this really will all be just a memory - hopefully starting in 2 weeks!

Leinz - It really boggles my mind how fast your pregnancy has gone. Zoela could come any day.

Snow - How are you doing? Almost half way there! Do you have another u/s coming up? How's your bump coming along?

AFM - We went for our 3d/4d ultrasound today! She's so adorable and chunky! She has such long fingers and legs, and huge feet! Even the tech kept commenting on how long her fingers and feet are, she even asked if she has been measuring ahead. Made me kind of nervous! DD#1 also had very long fingers and large feet. When she was born all of the nurses and even Doctors commented on how she's going to be a pianist.
Seeing her so clearly made me so excited to hold her and snuggle her! But it also made me nervous about the probability of needing a c-section. DD#1 got stuck in my pelvis and she was only 6lbs 9oz. This baby already looks around 3lbs! 
I'll post some pics in a minute. I just have to upload them to my computer.


----------



## Torres

Here's DD#1
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_54.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Torres

Here's DD#2. If you notice the dates, we got their scans done exactly 5 years apart! Complete coincidence - just noticed it about an hour ago! (Their due dates are 5 years and 2 weeks apart!)
 



Attached Files:







PRECIOUS PEEKS_88.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6









PRECIOUS PEEKS_60.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









PRECIOUS PEEKS_76.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful! Beautiful! Baby Torres! OMG! DD #2 sure looks like DD #3. :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Torres, how amazing. Those pics are fantastic! Thats some coincidence you had them on exact same date 5 years apart.
Babyhopes, that must just feel awful having so much pregnancy around you! I hope2 weeks brings you two lines and 9 months that desperately wanted baby!


----------



## onebumpplease

My brother is 'ok'. He'll be with us indefinitely. There is a room there in the short term.
He is going to make an appt with a GP to see if they can refer him for counselling, he wants to talk to sone.


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: It's good that your brother is going to be okay. And its wonderful that he's going to talk to someone. :)

Torres: I didn't even notice they were taken on the same date. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Baby Hopes - So sorry about the announcement. Ugh. Chin up girl!!

Onebump - So very sorry about your brother, glad that he is doing a bit better now. 

Leinz - Good luck on Appt tomorrow!! 

Torres - Glad that the cervix is behaving itself!! Awesome pic!! I am still debating on whether to do the 4d US. As of right now, I won't have anymore unless they see fit for some reason. :( So it might be nice to have another!

Been so busy with my parents in town. Got lots you guys up on!! Should have more time in the next few days to check in!! Just a quick note to say I'm thinking of y'all!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sometimes they do an ultrasound late in the third. My Dr. does one late routine to check placenta, cord, fluid and babies growth.

I had a 3D/4D at 28 weeks, paid for private and it was so wonderful. It was also nice having something to look forward to.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies. Hope all is well and everyone had a great New Years!! Got lots to update!!

My holiday's were great. My parents came down to visit and we did a ton of baby stuff. I bought a stoller, a swing, a glider and the nursery furniture. And prolly way too much clothes. My mom got us the bedding set we liked and some set of sheets. I cleaned out the room that will the nursery. We picked out paint colors on Tuesday. Hubby will start priming the room today and starting painting tomorrow. He is out picking up the furniture now - it had a 4-6 weeks leadtime but came in early!! Glider still won't be in for another 4 weeks as it was a custom order. I visited a daycare center and will see another tomorrow. I cried when we left. I really don't want to put our baby in daycare. I really want to stay home. We will have to go over our finances to see if it is do-able. Hubby started a new job on Wed. Phew I think that was everything. Amazing the stuff you can get done when you are on vacation from work!

And a 19 week bump pic!! I think my bump is starting to come in!!

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/PG/012_zps9d1b8ca3.jpg


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Snow, you are doing well getting so organised and yup that is a beautiful bump!


----------



## Torres

Wow snow, you've been busy! I loved shopping for all the nursery furniture with dd#1. Make sure you post pics when the nursery is done.
How are you feeling? You look fantastic! Have you thought of any names yet? 

How's everyone else doing? 
Bump - has the spottig stopped? You go for your scan soon right?! So exciting!
Babyhopes - TWW must almost be up. How are you feeling? 
Leinz - so close now girl. How are you? Getting uncomfortable yet?

Afm - I'm good. Had a scarey night last night with lots of preterm contractions and some cramping. They finally slowed down after 200mg of progesterone. Hubby really wanted me to go to l & d but I didn't want to spend another night in te hospital, just to be sent home again. Baby was moving around a lot, so i figured i was safe to stay home and wait it out. I see my OB on Wednesday and he can decide if he wants to do another fetal fibronectin or cervical check. 
Other than that, I'm good. Starting to feel a bit uncomfortable, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Beautiful bump! Just lovely. Eeeek so close to half way. I also love baby shopping... And it'll continue after baby arrives. :) I'm glad you were able to enjoy time off.

Torres: Uncomfortable, haha... It's not even the word. At the end you know every day feels like 10. Don't worry about getting sent home. It's always better safe than sorry.:hugs:

I sure hope your OB looks you over good on Wednesday. How scary!


----------



## Torres

Leinz - I so remember how uncomfortable the end is and I am not looking forward to it at all! I feel like this pregnancy is going to be worse as I dot remember being this uncomfortable this early with dd#1. Do you find this pregnancy much different than your first? I am finding them like night and day!
The contractions deffo are scary. I hope my OB checks me as my vag feels different, if that makes any sense. And I'm confused about them to be honest. My OB and the hospital staff all said that they are not Braxton hicks as Braxton hicks are random, and these are not. They called them preterm labour contractions, yet obviously I am not in labour, and as far as I know my cervix has not changed. I wonder if it has gotten shorter though. I'll just have to wait to see what he says/does. Today I have been taking it super easy and my uterus seems relaxed for the most part and the cramps have gone.


----------



## Leinzlove

I have also noticed a night and day difference in pregnancies. I had BH that started around 24 weeks, but they changed when I changed position, took a bath etc. And they were worse after BD. Mine didn't become frequent until about 34 weeks, and I had about 3 days where I thought I may be going into labor. At 35 weeks I went to the OB for regular visit and was supposed to have my first cervical check. However, I told the Dr. about the cramping and BH, achy lower back. And he said he wasn't going to check my cervix because he didn't want to irritate it. And that its normal to have some dilation in your last month. 

When I went at 36 weeks, I was dilated 1cm and 20% enfaced. At 37 weeks, I remained 1cm, 20% enfaced and was told completely engaged. So, I have no idea when any of it occured. But, with DD I had none of this, no changes, tight and closed all the way until induction so I don't know.

Come to think of it my SIL went to L&D at 31 weeks and was told baby was low and she was 10% enfaced. She was crampy, BH and miserable.They sent her home. She went back at 33 weeks with the same issues and sent home with no further progression. She hasn't been back to the DR. yet. (She's 34 weeks.)


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Torres, that must be scary, but glad all seems good :thumbup:

Yup my scan is on 15th. Super scared and excited. The spotting stopped, I had 3 clear days, then some pink/red tinged cm last night, clear just now, but normally brown follows. Although I know I can expect it, my heart sinks every time I see it :cry: Wish they could scan me every week, till they could doppler me. Me, needy? never ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Yay the 15th is next week. Everythings going to be fine. I wish though that you didn't have the bleeding all the way through the first trimester. Thats awful to keep you worried so. Are you going to purchase a doppler?


----------



## onebumpplease

I'll decide after my scan. My fear is I"ll freak if I cant find hb...I'll see how I feel after scan :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I had one... used it everyday from 8 weeks. But, I couldn't consistently pick up baby's HB until 13 weeks. Then I listened everyday until 20+ weeks. It was nice because I majorly freaked out all of the time. I still do before an ultrasound, even if I've just felt her move. I'm just always afraid they'll tell me something is wrong.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Leinz, I just never imagine you like that.


----------



## Torres

I can't imagine spotting throughout the first tri - it must be so stressful. The good thing is we know that it's from your cervical erosion and baby is fine. But I totally understand you wanting weekly scans, I would want the same!
Leinz - I had no cervical change with dd#1 until 38 weeks. I went from nothing to 2 1/2 cm (can't remember % effaced) in two days. I ended up being induced that day as my bp and protein were out of control. 
Snow - are you expected to go back to work 6 weeks after ds is born? Since I live in a border city, I have friends that work in the states and they only get 6 weeks off. To me that is just wrong. 6 weeks is not enough time whatsoever! Here in Canada you get a year of maternity pay. 
Oh and congrats to DH for the new job! Hopefully you can make it work with one paycheck, at least for a while. 
Babyhopes - thinking about you girl!


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: Yes, that is me. I worry a lot. It's so hard being PAL, and it isn't easy with having DD whom was born with birth defects. One woman mentioned on my FB about Zoela's jaw being in like DD's and it freaked me out just last week. I keep telling myself I saw the same jaw and her sticking out her tongue at 28 weeks. But, I still cried. DH says he isn't worried at all.


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies! Hope all is well. Just came back from my obgyn appt, so I thought I'd give you all an update.
My bp is good, weight is good, baby is measuring perfectly, no GD, iron a bit low so I have to take supplements, and the achiness/tenderness I've been feeling in my uterus is just stretching.
Now for the blah part....
Dr is concerned with my preterm contractions. Last time he was hoping it was a one time thing, progesterone would relax my uterus and all would be well. That's not really how it's going. I'm still having episodes of frequent, consistent preterm contractions with some shooting pain into my vag/bum area. He is sending me for an ultrasound on my cervix. If it is under 2.5 I will be hospitalized. I asked him if I could just do bed rest at home instead - he said no. 
I am praying that my cervix will be long. I cannot be hospitalized. I cannot be away from my daughter and hubby that much. It will depress me and make my anxiety worse. My ultrasound isn't until next tuesday, which I think is wayyyy too long to wait, but it is what it is. Having the possibility of being stuck in a hospital for weeks is going to loom over me like the plague for the next 6 days. 
I mainly feel confident that my cervix will be fine, but I'm also scared poopless at the same time that it won't be.... :-(


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Torres, that does sound problematic and super emotional. Hoping your cervix is exactly how you need it to b to stay out of hospital. 
On the 'due Aug 2013' thread there has been a spate of losses. First of all I hate that anyone, so many women, inc. all ladies here have to go through this. :hugs: But selfishly I am so worried, so many women went for there scan to find their baby stopped growing. Argh, its so unfair, I'm so scared. Scan next Tue afternoon, will only be 10 1/2 weeks then too, so it's before the important 12 week mark for being less likely to mc. Sorry for the negativity, just loosing it at the moment.


----------



## Torres

Onebump - it's rational to e worried about your bub after reading about other ladies with losses due around the same time. But that's not going to happen to your baby. I would suggest that you stay away from that thread till after your u/s. It's not being insensitive, it's just protecting your emotions and stress levels. 
Your baby is forever. Just remember that when you start to think otherwise. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - So sorry about the potential hospital rest. I really hope your cervix is a good length. I am on another thread where a girl is having issues with her cervix, they may put a stitch in for her - was that an option for you in case it is too short? I really hope it is nice and long. I sometimes get those shooting pains in my vag area (I like to call it lightening crotch!) and literally the pain right smack dab in the butt too. Not cool. 

Onebump - Sorry you are so worried. I know how hard it is. Remain positive - you got a strong baby in there. You surpassed a major feat which is hearing the heartbeat - MC rates after hearing that go down to like 5% or lower. Keep your head up - but know that I completely understand. I spent almost all of 1st worried for nothing. Enjoy this special time!! I agree with Torres about taking a short break from that thread for a few weeks.


----------



## Torres

Snow - where's your update girl?! Fill us in!
I don't think the stitch would be an option, as they are normally put in before 24 weeks. I'm not 100% sure though. The stitch can cause complications though.


----------



## BabyHopes.

What do you girls think?
Use the tools to 'invert'.
I thought it was negative, and through it out. Then had a gut feeling and took it back out. Was just after 10 mins, but still wet. I think I'm 12dpo. I'm petrified that I'm imagining it.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86940

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86941


----------



## Torres

I see something! Please tell me you're getting a FRER for the morning! 
Fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I think I see a little something there too Babyhopes. But I really don't trust blue dye test. Go get a FRER!!! LOVE the new avatar. Your pup is way too cute for words!

Torres - I'll do an update a little later. Hubby needs to use the computer for school. Promise.


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: It's hard when you want the baby so bad. But, I agree baby is baking fine. Your risk goes down alot when HB has been heard. :hugs:

Babyhopes: THAT IS A BFP! I know it! Tilt the screen and the lines are obvious! Congrats! :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Evap. Woke up to AF 2 days early. Gutted.


----------



## onebumpplease

Babyhopes, I'm so sorry. I hate how painful TTC can be :hugs:


----------



## Torres

:hugs: babyhope.


----------



## snowflakes120

Babyhope - I am so sorry about the stupid Evap. Hugs being sent your way! 

My update. Hubby started painting the nursery. We are being boring and going with shades of blue but we are going to do an accent wall. I booked my plane ticket to go home to NY for the Baby Showers which will be the weekend of March 9th. So excited. We are going to do the registry on Jan. 19th and we have the hospital tour next week on the 17th. I had lots of growing pains last weekend and seem to popped a bit more now. And best news of all. I am 20 weeks today - halfway baked! 20 more to go!


----------



## Leinzlove

BabyHopes: I'm gutted for you, also. I really thought those were positive. :hugs: 

Snowflakes: Thats awesome! Have fun with baby showers and touring. And WOW! Happy 20 weeks! It's always a nice feeling to be half way. You'll be meeting your little boy in a few months. :wohoo:


----------



## BabyHopes.

So it's him, and not me. 3% normal morphology. Good motility and counts. They can't tell me if the previous m/c's were due to fertilization with the abnormal sperm, or if they were random genetic anomalies. So we have no way of knowing if we CAN get pregnant if a viable sperm gets there first, or if we're destined for continued M/C's. Dr's orders: there is no reason you can't keep trying. Great. Thanks for that Doc... I hope the Province of Ontario paid you well for that complex, in-depth analysis.

I asked what they could do for treatment, they gave DH a vitamin and said keep doing what you're doing. Well clearly that is NOT WORKING. She said IVF (even with ICSI, which I've read can help with male factor problems) is not an option, as we're not 'infertile' we just suffer from 'repeated miscarriage'. And even that, she said since 1 was suspected ectopic, that it's possible I've only had 1 m/c and I'd have to have more miscarriages for IVF to be an option. Like SERIOUSLY? Her advice was go home, have more miscarriages, come back later. I mean, come on. That's inhumane... 

I really would have preferred that the problem be me, then I could at least hold myself accountable... I can't allow myself to be angry at him (tho sometimes that's the natural feeling, but I'm trying not to feel that way) cause that's not fair - he didn't choose this either. He has none of the lifestyle factors that could cause his problem... If he was a pot smoking alcoholic maybe I'd have a reason to hold him accountable. He's very healthy otherwise; t's just the way it is. And it f*ing sucks. 

I'm totally dejected. I need to shift my thinking to 'maybe we'll never have kids', than if it happens it's a miracle, instead of having TTC dominate my every thought. My problem now, is where does that leave me? There is LITERALLY nothing I can do to make this better. And being a bit of a control freak, this is very stressing. It's truly, completely out of my hands.

Now, to force myself to look on the positive, that could mean that with only 1 m/c we're still technically "normal", with no increased risk of a second m/c when we try again. But, with only 3% of the swimmers 'normal' the odds of that seems unlikely. Yet, we've gotten pregnant twice, so who knows. I don't know if every fertilization with 'abnormal' sperm will result in m/c. I don't see any reason why a sperm with a wonky tail could still not technically successfully fertilize an egg, as long as the genetic material in it's head is perfect. I'm really not sure - I don't know if the morphology thing essentially means I can only get pregnant with 3% of his sperm... or that it'll just be harder. I wish I had the answers, and that my Dr. was more interested in answering them. In her defence, I was in such shock sitting there listening that I couldn't think of the right questions to ask. And I don't feel like she has any intention in seeing us again in the near future. So, off to Google to answer my questions. 

What a shitty week...


----------



## snowflakes120

Baby Hopes - So sorry to hear the news. Do you know if they use the Kruger Criteria or the WHO Criteria for Morphology? Hubby's SA used Kruger and he only had 4% normal. I was worried bc the sheet they gave us said that anything better than 5% was good and my hubby was below that. I talked to our RE about my concerns and she said that 4% is perfectly fine and we had nothing to worry about bc Hubby's count and motility were great and that is way more important. Kruger method is wayyyyy more strict on what is considered normal. Worth looking into at least. There is tons of info on the net about both methods. Chin up girl!!


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - I don't know anything about sperm counts and motility, but what snow just wrote seems promising! I hate that your specialist didn't explain everything thoroughly and left you with a bunch of questions. Could you make a follow up appointment to go over everything with her now that you have had time to think?


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowflakes120 said:


> Baby Hopes - So sorry to hear the news. Do you know if they use the Kruger Criteria or the WHO Criteria for Morphology? Hubby's SA used Kruger and he only had 4% normal. I was worried bc the sheet they gave us said that anything better than 5% was good and my hubby was below that. I talked to our RE about my concerns and she said that 4% is perfectly fine and we had nothing to worry about bc Hubby's count and motility were great and that is way more important. Kruger method is wayyyyy more strict on what is considered normal. Worth looking into at least. There is tons of info on the net about both methods. Chin up girl!!

They used Kruger... And we have gotten preggers twice, I need to keep reminding myself of that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Babyhopes - I don't know anything about sperm counts and motility, but what snow just wrote seems promising! I hate that your specialist didn't explain everything thoroughly and left you with a bunch of questions. Could you make a follow up appointment to go over everything with her now that you have had time to think?

I don't think she has any intention if seeing us again :(
I guess a phone all can't hurt...


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: My opinion... There has to be good sperm. Only the best can make it to fertilize the egg. The others never make the journey and are killed off before they reach the egg to fertilize it. Have you ever saw The great sperm race on Youtube?

It sucks that they are sending you to keep trying and only giving DH a vitamin. But, this could be good news. That you don't need IVF. I feel good about you having children. It could be worse and he could have no sperm count at all. But, he does...

And maybe the MC was random. Maybe the eptopic was random. It's possible. Don't give up hope. No matter how long the journey in the end when you are holding your LO it'll all be worth it.

Lots and Lots of :dust:!


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: You're right you got pregnant twice, so it's still really possible especially if you haven't officially had repeated mcs (although emotionally you have). I hope the near future brings you a pleasant surprise :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Today is Leinz's induction date! Best of luck today hun! Can't wait to see Zoela's beautiful little face!


AFM - Tomorrow is my cervical ultrasound. I woke up with such anxiety. I just cannot imagine bed rest in a hospital, it's brutal enough at home! It has seriously made me miserable this week. I made hubby take me out yesterday - we went to Home Depot and Lowes for some hardware for baby's change table. It was soooo good to be out. I even spoiled myself with a milkshake from McDonalds - I haven't had one of those in years! I defo paid for the outing last night though. I was contracting like mad and had some cramping. I still have some this morning, but nothing like last night. I'm hoping I just have an irritable uterus. Although it would still be annoying, it's much better than the alternative.

How's everyone else doing? I think it's time for full updates!


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Torres, that's a nightmare, I really hope you don't need to stay in. Will you be able to update us?
I have my scan tomorrow, am seriously worried about it. Doing my best to think positive, but it doesn't half sneak in. I never wanted to spend my pregnancy worrying. Wish I could relax. I will update asap, especially if good news. It's at 2:10pm tom....


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you today Leinz!! Can't wait to see her!! 

Torres - Sorry for the anxiety that you are having. One more day and you will have more answers. So glad that you got to go out and about yesterday! Oh yum - a milkshake sounds devine! I love when McDonalds does the shamrock shakes!

Babyhopes - Yes, you have gotten PG 2x! So that the most important if you ask me!

Onebump - Almost to the end of 1st tri! Yipppeee! How ya feeling? Have you had any MS or anything like that? Any new symptoms?

AFM, speaking of symptoms. I am so back up. I am adding more fiber again. I honestly can't wait to take a normal poo after the baby and be regular again! I also can't wait to be able to brush my tongue again and not gag! I've been getting this weird achy feeling below my boobs and above the bottom of my ribs at night when I am laying down relaxing. I don't know what it is. I've tried Tums for heartburn. I think if I get it again tonight I might try taking some Gas-X in case it trapped gas. I had an appt today and the OBGYN said it's prolly just streching. I don't know. Seems weird to be stretching there. It's pretty high up. So my bump is measuring right on where it is supposed to so that was good. HB was 148. Just a normal checkup. Hubby is still painting the nursery. We went to a Bed & Breakfast about an hour away from home for our Anniversary (6 years on Jan. 20) this past Saturday. It was nice to get away. Went to a baby shower yesterday and got a good idea on what I will need for baby so that was super helpful!! We have the hospital tour and doing to registry this week. Busy busy busy!


----------



## Torres

Onebump- you had me nervous girl until I looked at your journal! Glad babe is doing well - excited for the whole update.

I'm on my way to my ultrasound now. Can't even talk about it. Will update after.


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup I've been running around maniacally! Can't upload pic from mobile, will get on laptop soon though.

Baby measures 11+4, but as you can guess I'm elated. I'm growing our baby!


----------



## onebumpplease

Here he/she is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







say cheese.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Torres

Beautiful!

I'm just waiting for the results of the u/s, but the tech was actually an old co-worker of mine and told me it looks good!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I'm just waiting for the results of the u/s, but the tech was actually an old co-worker of mine and told me it looks good!!!

Oh that's handy, wasn't sure if u would've been yet. I have my fx'd. :thumbup:


----------



## Torres

Well cervix is good - 3.8!!!!
They also did a NST, and sure enough I was contracting. They were often, but irregular. They called my OB and he gave me the okay to go home, with orders of bed rest, and weekly cervical ultrasounds and NST's. So I go again next Tuesday at 8am.


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweee. Look at cute lil' baby One Bump! And yah - you get your week back that took away at your last U/S!! Moving on up!!

Torres - That is such great news about the cervix. Bummer about more bedrest. Plus side is that you get you see baby every week for a little bit!! 

All in all great news for both of y'alls appts today!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: You sure are growing your baby! Beautiful baby, so glad US went perfect. :)

Torres: So happy for you... It's good that you are being monitored. :)

Snow: Have a wonderful Anniversary! :) 

Lots of good news in here. :)

Here's my rainbow. Zoela Dawn born January 15, 2013 @ 12:15pm. Weighing 6lbs 12oz, 19 1/2 inches long.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Leinz! She is gorgeous as are you! Just glowing! 1st TWW baby born! Love her pouty lips in the 1st pic!! Adorable!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres how strict is your dearest? We wld struggle financially if I had to go on bed rest.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Leinzlove said:


> Onebump: You sure are growing your baby! Beautiful baby, so glad US went perfect. :)
> 
> Torres: So happy for you... It's good that you are being monitored. :)
> 
> Snow: Have a wonderful Anniversary! :)
> 
> Lots of good news in here. :)
> 
> Here's my rainbow. Zoela Dawn born January 15, 2013 @ 12:15pm. Weighing 6lbs 12oz, 19 1/2 inches long.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg

CONGRATS! She's beautiful.


----------



## Torres

Leinz - Really hoping she can go home with you tomorrow! :)

Onebump - Bed rest is pretty strict. I'm allowed to shower, go to washroom and make small meals. He doesn't even really want me sitting up in bed, he prefers laying on my left side. I don't follow it to a T, but I'm trying. I had a good talk with a dear friend who has been a L and D nurse for over 20 years and she really opened my eyes to just how serious this is. So I'm just going to suck it up and do what's best for baby.


----------



## onebumpplease

Good call honey, won't last forever, although it might feel like it :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! 

Torres: I agree with your L&D nursing friend. Do it as best as you can. When you are holding your LO it'll be worth the wait. :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Onebump - 3 months!!!! Wow! Time for an update!

Snow - Just a few more weeks till v-day! Have you picked out a name yet? Update!

Leinz - So happy you're home and your fam is all together! It was nice to read that you;re a lot more comfortable this time around. I/m nervous about having a newborn again! Don't beat yourself up about breastfeeding. You have to do what's best for you and Zoela, and only you two can figure out what that is. Update!

Babyhopes - I know you're down, but I think this is a good thread to show you what is possible. Snow, Leinz, and I all had losses and we ended up getting pregnant with rainbows. Snow and Bump both had a hell of a time conceiving and look at them now. You will be pregnant and carry your rainbow. You will be a Mom. And we will be here to celebrate with you and cheer you on. Keep your chin up.

AFM - Since I'm on bedrest I don't really have anything exciting to say. Although.....I did go get the mail on Thursday! :haha: 
Still contracting, sometimes with cramping and shooting pains, sometimes without. The baby is very low which is a bit concerning to me, but I guess that's what the bedrest is for. I go back to the L&D triage Tuesday morning for another cervical u/s and NST, and then to my OB on Wednesday. 
I got my hospital bag about halfway packed, and I've started washing all of the baby clothing so I can start her bag tomorrow. No harm in being prepared right?


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: No harm in being prepared at all. I wish this pregnancy was going smoother for you, hun. All of the monitoring is great, but can't be easy to keep up with. :hugs: 

AFM: Very happy here. Zoela and I are doing great!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres, thanks for keeping us right.

Afm: I am still exhausted all the time! I have been having light cramps and shooting pains in my lower abdomen, hoping it's just growing/stretching pains. 
OH told his daughter yesterday, she does seem excited, but is dead set on a girl! It's not easy mentally for me to deal with, but getting there.
I am worried where we are going to get money for everything we need. I trust we'll figure it out, but it's only started to hit home.
I've been investigating cloth nappies as I def want to go down that road, shld save us in the long run.
Think that's all over here. Can't believe how far away Aug seems right now.
Will be keen to hear how you get on on Tue Torre, hoping all is well obviously xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: I'm sure thats what kind of pains it is. :) Baby is growing! :yipee:


----------



## Torres

Onebump - I'm sure it's all just stretching. Is your cervical erosion still giving you trouble? I really hope you don't spot your whole pregnancy. Even though you know everything is fine, it's just added stress.
Try not to fret about money. Infants/babies don't care about having great clothes, the best toys, the nicest nursery. All they need are the basics. Diapers can be expensive, and if you're willing to do cloth diapering, I'm sure that will save you loads. Formula is also expensive, so if you can BF that will help out, but if not, I don't think formula will break the bank either. You guys will be fine. It's scary as shit, I know, but you find ways to make it work. Hubby and I find ourselves freaking about the financial strain of a second child, but we were in much worse shape when we had Laia (and we are no way in great shape now), and we learned how to cut back. Mac and cheese for dinner anyone?! :haha:

Leinz/Babyhopes/Snow - Updates?

I'm nervous for tomorrow. I'm hoping my cervix hasn't changed and all is still great. My u/s is at 8 and then I go for an NST straight after and wait for my results. Hoping to get the girl I know again so I don't actually have to wait for the results! Will update asap.


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Good luck at your appt tomorrow. I agree with you about finances. You just somehow make it work. Things always seem to work out somehow or another! No name picked yet. I think we will be destined to be one of the couples that pick out a name when we see baby - hubby is so picky and poo-poos everything so it's been quite difficult. :/

One bump - I'm sure it's just stretching as well! Great news that hubby's daughter is so excited! Do you plan to find out gender? 

Leinz - Hope that Zoela is letting you get some sleep and things are going wonderfully for you!!

Babyhopes - Any updates? OV is coming up soon for you! Looks like you will be having a busy weekend!! hehe!!

OMG. Baby boy is so busy tonight. He is having a little party in there and having so much fun it seems kicking me! We did the registry on Sat. and celebrated our 6th anniversary. It was nice. I enjoyed picking things out for the registry - it's like shopping but not really bc you aren't spending a ton of money! We did buy the car seat we wanted bc they are no longer going to carry the fabric choice we liked so we went ahead and bought it. Hubby is making way on the nursery. Can't wait to post a pic for y'all to see soon! Sleep has been horrible for me. Major bummer!


----------



## onebumpplease

Will probably find out gender, but won't be too upset if they don't open their legs and show us the goods :haha:
Torres good luck today.
Hiya Leinz 
Hope there are good things happening for you babyhopes x


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Everything is going to go great. :thumbup:

Snow: Awwwee... You'll find a name I'm sure. Have you started a list? I love baby shopping. What a wonderful way to celebrate your anniversary. :) Happy Anniversary!

Bump: Hi hun! I hope you find out! Drink some juice or eat something before you go. I can't wait to know. :)

AFM: Zoela is not sleeping through the night. Up every 3 hours about! But, I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinz, I'm delighted you're so happy!

Torres, not sur of time differences. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Torres

Everything is still okay! Cervix has shrunk a tiny bit, but nothing to freak out about. They also did a bio-physical profile u/s and everything looks good with baby. NST was great - barely any contractions! 
Still have to be on bed rest and continue with the progesterone. And I have to go back next Tuesday for the same things plus a growth scan. I go see my OB tomorrow and I want to see what they measure me at because what they measured me at today was the same my OB measured me at 2 weeks ago (30cm). The nurse said it may be because baby is so low, but my dr will know better tomorrow.
Bump - you are 5 hours ahead of me.


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Torres ;-) 

That's good news honey. Keep resting !


----------



## onebumpplease

So 13 weeks today. Have a rubbish head cold making work that wee bit harder! But fighting through. Nothing else to update I'm afraid.


----------



## snowflakes120

Best news Torres! Keep resting girl! 

Yeah for 13 weeks - almost to 2nd tri! Just a few more days! Hope you feel better soon - colds are def going around over here too!

I got a new bump pic I need to put up! I'll do it soon!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay I like a good bump pic. My bump pics just look like a oh look at my fat pics. Am sure it will look better soon ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

Here I am! 22 weeks!

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/22weeks_zpsed69758c.jpg


----------



## onebumpplease

As Snow what a perfect shape, so cute


----------



## Torres

Bump - 13 weeks wow! It seems like yesterday when I was trying to learn about charting to read yours! :haha: hope you feel better soon. Rest up this weekend girl! 

Snow - love the bump. So adorable! I will take one this weekend. I'm starting to feel huge and I still have two months left! I've put on 17 pounds so far which my OB thinks is great, but it's not so much the weight gain as the lack of maneuverabilty that is making me so darn uncomfortable! I'm at the stage where I'm starting to be over being pregnant and am ready to get my normal life back. Two months seems like and eternity to me, but I have to keep positive. Sorry for the mini rant! 

Anyone have any plans for the weekend? I think DH and I are bringing Laia out somewhere fun (we have a petting zoo with games and rides and stuff, and lots of benches for me to sit). She's been so good with me being on bed rest but I'm sure she's getting bored of staying home on nights and weekends.


----------



## onebumpplease

I know Torres, it was a long road, but feel mildly better, now I' m in, or just about to be in the second tri! It's funny how 9 months doesn't sound a long time, till you're pregnant. Glad you feel able to get out Torres. :thumbup:


----------



## Torres

My friend just posted this on facebook. Perfect timing as I needed a laugh about being pregnant! 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=383738128389048


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha. Super cute Torres!

Sorry haven't updated in a few. We've been busy putting the nursery together! Crib is assembled and up. The 2 dressers are in the room. Still need to go and pick up the glider.


----------



## onebumpplease

I couldn't see the picture Torres. Snow that's exciting! Looking forward to a pic or two once you're all done!


----------



## snowflakes120

Best baby announcement video ever!! 

https://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=W7...bile&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=01/31/2013


----------



## onebumpplease

Where do people get the time! Lol ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Onebump: Yay, Happy 2nd trimester! :yipee: I hate the first trimester, I'm sure its the hardest! :hugs:

Snow: Your bump is gorgeous! :) So, happy you are putting the nursery together. That is fun.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah one bump for 2nd tri! Great deal!

Torres - How ya feeling/doing? How's your anxiety?

Leinz - Loving sweet baby time?!

Babyhopes - How's the appts going? Any new info to share?

I officially feel pregnant and feel like a fat heifer. I sure did pop this week because looking back on last weeks pic I look tiny compared to how I look today. Baby must have grown a good bit. I never realized I had image/weight issues til the pregnancy. I am having a hard time adjusting to being bigger even if I am pregnant. Had a mini-meltdown this am. But on the plus side - I slept the entire night in the bed - 1st time in I don't know how long prolly like 3 weeks but I have ended up on the couch every single night otherwise.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I hope you can enjoy more nights in bed. :) I'm in love with my newborn for sure. I hold her and cry a lot. Happy tears, just can't believe such happiness of a rainbow happened to me.


----------



## snowflakes120

Where my chicas at??!! xoxo


----------



## onebumpplease

Good point snow. I kind of feel in no man's land. Can't feel anything and want to so bad, just to prove there's a baby there.
Dentist next Wed, mw on 21st, really hoping she will listen for heartbeat, scan 18th March, so quite a wait for that one. 
Meeting a special group of friends on Sat for one's birthday, get to tell them! They knew we were TTC, so I just know they'll be delighted! Bought a t-shirt saying bump that i'll wear and also take a pic in for a facebook announcement.

Have a naming ceremony on Sat, so will be meeting friends late as both events are 2 start, but shld b able to nip away sharp as it's OH's friend, don't think they'll miss me ;-)

Torres how's the bed rest?


----------



## BabyHopes.

Is this the universe being terrible AGAIN? It's clearly blue here, but so narrow... I know I swore I would never use a blue dye again, but, they were on sale... doh.
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## onebumpplease

I hope it's not being cruel honey. I'm excited, but not loosing it. Please let this be the start of your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

countdowntopregnancy people seem to think it's an evap.
I'm done with this. Totally completely done. 
Off to Toronto for treatment.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. 

Babyhope - :hugs: I don't even know why they make those horrid blue dye tests. If I got that line I would think positive fore sure. I hope it is. 
Why Toronto for treatment? You must have fertility treatment available in Ottawa? Did you get hit by the storm today? We were lucky and only got about an inch.

Snow - I totally get the body issues. It really is hard to see your body change and get so much bigger. I've noticed my legs have gotten bigger over the past few weeks and I'm getting down about it. I just keep reminding myself I had my pre-baby body back within a couple months after having Laia. I hope I'm that lucky again. 
Have you picked out names yet?

Bump - that limbo stage is annoying isn't it? You know you're preg, but you just want physical proof! It's coming love. I can't wait for you to feel movement! It's so exciting and amazing. 
What's this naming ceremony thing? I've never heard of anything like that! 
March 18th eh? That little baby better be spread eagle so you find out the gender! I'm starting to get the boy vibe. Let's see if I can be 2/2! 

Leinz - how's your beautiful family? How's chloe getting on being a big sister? Is Zoela an easy baby? Laia was colic - I really hope this baby isn't! 

afm- I'm 34 weeks so dr is no longer really worried about me going into labour. No more weekly cervical ultrasounds! I still do have to go for weekly bio-physical ultrasounds (they check placental blood flow, amniotic fluid levels, fetal movement, and if baby is practicing breathing), and NST's. And every other week I go for growth scans. I had one last week and baby was estimated at 4lbs 6oz. 
I think I'll also have to start 24 hr urine tests. My bp has been slowly rising, and just in the past couple days I have started to swell. I'm starting to freak about the possibility of getting pre-e and HELLP again. 
Sorry for being so whiny. This hasn't been the best time for me and I am ready to not be pregnant anymore. I've noticed that I'm getting very short with DH and DD, and I feel horrible about it, as that isn't like me. 
And just one more mini rant, sorry! I spoke with my in laws a couple of days ago and they said that they are going to try and come here for the birth. I love them, I do, but I do not want them here for at least a couple weeks after she is born. They are from Spain and speak literally NO English, so they are very demanding of our attention when they are here. Also last time they were here (after dd#1 was born) they would complain that we were not going out and doing things. Well I'm sorry but she was 1 month old and I was not being their fricken tour guide! Oh and they do not inserts and the concept of privacy. They (MIL, SIL and even FIL) would come into her nursery while I was breast feeding and sit like 2 feet away from me and watch!!!! I understand it's precious to see an infant feeding, but for F sakes, at least ask if I am comfortable with it! They are a very tight knit family and are very old school European in their ways (affectionate, very involved in everyones lives, etc), but they have to understand that I am not! 
Okay, rant(s) over! 
Oh snow, as for my anxiety, it's been very minimal, even with going off my medication again. I know it's safe during pregnancy, but I couldn't help but worry a little. I know I will
be going back on it after I deliver, as my anxiety really acted up after having dd#1.


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope u are ok babyhopes :hugs:
Yup waiting on those signs Torres ;)
Yay 34 weeks, your wee one is doing so well. How exciting it's nearly here honey! I couldn't cope with my in-laws in that intensity at any time, never mind during such a personal, amazing, but stressful time. Does DH not want to ask them to hold off a wee bit?

Take care of yourself first!


----------



## Torres

I think everyone is due for an update.

Went for my weekly OB triage appt on Tuesday. Baby weighs approx 5lbs 6oz! 
I was feeling good going into the appt as my contractions ha seemed to slow down a bit, but as I am experiencing with this pregnancy, if it's not one thing it's another!
My biophysical profile u/s showed that amniotic fluid has decreased and I am now borderline low. It also showed that my dopplers have increased a little, which means baby is not receiving as much oxygen, blood and nutrients as before (not at a dangerous level though!). So instead of weekly appts, I now have to go twice a week. It also took baby longer than normal (an hour compared to 20 minutes) to meet the requirements of a good NST. The nurse said it wasn't too concerning though, as the baby was clearly moving, she just wasnt having the accelerations that they require. So I drank a decaf coffee with sugar, an apple juice and chopped on a glass of ice chips and she finally got the required accelerations. 
So I go back tomorrow at 8am for another biophysical profile u/s and NST. If my amniotic fluid is 5 or below they will keep me and possibly induce me. If it stays the same, I will go back in a few days and possibly end up being induced at 36 weeks (next Thursday). Right now my amniotic level is an 8, so I'm keeping my fingers, toes and everything else possible crossed that it will increase. 
I had a mini melt down after my appt on Tuesday and have been trying to stay calm since. I'm not sure if its nesting or anxiety, but in the last two says i have finished washing and putting away all her clothes, packing all hospital bags, buying loose ends and the nursery. I just have to clean the stroller, car seat and swing as they have been in storage for a few years. Thankfully they are all still in mint condition. And tonight I am suffering from horrible insomnia. I fell asleep around 10:30, woke up at 1:00 and have been wide awake since (it is now 5am!)
I will make sure to keep you all posted. 
K, I now expect novel length updates from you ladies as well!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres honey, you're right, if not 1 thing. I'm so glad they've got you being so closely monitored. She is still awfully small to be born! BUT then if it's safer for her to come now then so be it! Thinking of you, keep us up to date. Will you be able to let us know things when they happen, or will you just disappear for a bit?
I don't have much to update, but have felt very bumpy the last couple of days. Tom is 16 weeks, so will take a pic then. MW appt is next Thu, hoping she wants to try hear heartbeat. Feel in limbo right now, feels like ages since scan and obviously can't feel anything. Hmmmm so nothing happening here, just waiting!


----------



## Torres

When is your next scan? March 12th? Are you feeling a gender? I'm thinking boy. Have you thought of any names? When you go for your next appt, just ask the midwife to try to listen to a heartbeat. I can't imagine someone saying no after being asked. 
How are you feeling? Have you had anymore spotting? Hope that's all done with! 
I really hope I can last at least till 36 weeks. They told me that any younger than 36 weeks the babies are automatically brought to the NICU straight away, but they find the closer they are to 36 weeks the less time they spend there. It all depends on the baby though obviously. My baby girl is estimated at a good weight, but they important part is the lung maturity. 
Having her early does scare me, but I'm starting to get worried of something going wrong if she's left too long. Low amniotic fluid means higher risk for cord compression. Also, but not always, low amniotic fluid and increased dopplers can be an indicator for preeclampsia. Since I had it so severely with dd#1, my OB doesn't want to leave anything to chance. 
I plan on updating as much as possible. I will have my iPhone and even if it's a quick one sentence update I promise I will try. This will be my first thread to post on. 
Hopefully I won't have to worry about labour updates for another few weeks though!
Happy valentines day ladies!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yeh, stay cosy wee girl.

My scan is 18th March. Now I'm worried as loads of ladies I know had really wriggly babies at 12 week scan, don't know if ours moved at all...

Yup we'll find out gender if they are willing to share. No spotting recently, even dtd with only the tiniest amount of spotting. Woohoo!


----------



## Torres

Yay! Oh man, i forget what dtd Is even like! Last time was around 24 weeks for us. We've been on orders since :(
I'm sure your 12 week scan was fine - they would have told you otherwise. Isn't all the worrying that comes along with pregnancy fun? It never ends though. I still get up in the middle of the night to check on Laia!


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - I hope she can keep baking for a couple more weeks for you. My co-worker had the opposite problem - she had too much fluid. Can they give you the shot to help develop her lungs just in case? I will keep you in my prayers. Sorry you are having a hard time right now. Yeah for nesting and getting stuff all together! My sleep has been less than great for me too lately. Oh well I guess. 

Onebump - Can't believe you find out soon! So crazy! I'm with Torres - I say boy! Don't worry about baby not wiggling around - they sleep sooooooo much!! Awesome news about no spotting!! 

Another stupid Evap Baby Hopes. No more blue dye even if they are on sale!! I am truly so sorry. Sorry you have to go all the way to Toronto for treatments. I know that isn't close by any means! Not far til you start feeling those kicks. I felt my 1st round of kicks on 17 weeks exactly! 

I really don't have much going on. Just going to appts and things are all good. My next one is on 3/5 - and I have to do the glucose test that day. I am 25 weeks today! I have def popped a bunch. I can't believe how big my tummy is now! I think I've finally accepted the fact that I will get bigger and it's only for the best of the baby!! Baby boy kicks are so strong now and does barrel rolls and all!! My showers are on 3/9 & 3/10, I fly up to NY for them so it will be nice to get away and see family. I will have already done the glucose test so I can eat as much cake as I want - I purposely did that!! Muhahaha!! I just need to get nick nacks for the walls and dressers in the nursery. It's mostly done and looking so beautiful already. We picked up the glider and I am in LOVE with it! No names are top choices. We have a small list of ones we agree on but it's really hard for us to both like names.

Happy Valentine's Day to you and yours as well!! <3


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres we had stopped completely, but gave it a shot as it was a self inflicted ban.

Can't wait to feel sthg to have that reassurance there is sthg in there ;-)

Snow you sound so organised, excellent! What is a glider?


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies! Just a real quick update:
Amniotic fluid is back up to a fantastic 15!!! Dopplers are normal! 
Of course with this pregnancy, things are never 100% good....
I now have .3 protein in my urine, which is considered a little more than a "trace". Normally this is no big deal and nothing to get worked up about, but because of my history with preeclampsia - it could be an indicator it's creeping up. I have pee sticks and have to monitor my urine twice a day, as well as my bp. I'm hoping this is just another false alarm I will experience along the way!
I'm going to take a nap now. I've slept a total of maybe 6 hours in the past 48.

Oh and Onebump - a glider is a comfy rocking type chair with a rocking foot rest as well. Great to have in a nursery. I still use mine all the time! 
Be back later to comment on your posts!


----------



## onebumpplease

Honey, with some good news you always seem to get the threat of bad news! Hope like you say it's another false alarm.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh that is awesome Torres. FX for just another tiny scare but with no meaning behind it!! I am in need of a nap as well. Catch some Zzzzzz's for me too!!

Onebump - It's a comfy chair that rocks back and forth and can swivel around. ;)


----------



## onebumpplease

Ah I know I want one of those chairs!


----------



## onebumpplease

Soooooo what's happening ladies. I have my mw app tom, both excited and nervous. Hoping the wee barra is doing alright...

Ok ladies I will have more tomorrow, what about you? Anything going on?


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I miss you :cry:

I found out at a private gender scan, my bump is pink! Having to readjust my thinking as had such high hopes for a boy...


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I'm sorry you've went through so much. I'm glad baby continues to bake but my sister had her DD at 36 weeks and went home on the same schedule as full term. I'm glad things are looking up. What a pregnancy mess this has been for you. :hugs: 

Babyhopes: I'm sorry for the evil evap. :hugs: I hope you fall pg soon. I'm so sorry you have to keep waiting. Life can be so cruel and unfair. :hugs:

Onebump: Eeeeek! How exciting! A :pink: bump! Congrats! I'm glad you found out early. I thought for sure Zoela was a boy also.

AFM: Ladies, I'm sorry I've been away. I moved in my house on Valentines Day. It was a lot of painting etc. before then with a newborn and a toddler in tow. On Tuesday I had the oral surgery finally removing 27 teeth. Not to painful, but I cry looking in the mirror... I hate the way I look. :( I really can't wait for my dentures 8-12 weeks yet. 

Zoela weighs 9lbs 4oz and is growing fast. Things are perfect with my rainbow, so in that aspect I couldn't be happier. Chloe just adores and loves her and there is no jealousy at all.


----------



## onebumpplease

Ok Torres, I worry! I hope you are ok, with having so much on your pregnancy plate! I'm sure all is good Snow, but a wee hi wouldn't go amiss ;-) only joking!
Babyhopes, hope you are well x
Leinz, you are doing so well, you seem to be coping amazingly!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG One bump!! How did I miss your update on bump being PINK!!! Congrats girl!!! So so happy for you!! You will be excited - it took a bit for boy to sink in (even though I felt from the beginning that we were having a boy) - I have always pictured myself with girls as I have sisters. Any names picked??!! How ya feeling??!! 

Torres - Great news on your check up last week. Awesome! Yeah for Amniotic Fluid being great. How ya feeling? Getting uncomfy?

Leinz - Wow! She is getting so big already! Over 9 pds!! That is great!! Hope that you are feeling settled in the new house. Your dentures will be in before you know it! 

Babyhopes - Check in with an update on your new course of action whenever you get a chance.

AFM, Sorry for the lack of check-ins. I had a cold last week and felt straight up lousy! Feeling better now though. Things are going great over here. Getting bigger by the day. Need spring to come soon as I can barely do up my coat these days. 3rd tri is right around the corner knocking at my door. Glucose test is next week and then the appts every 2 weeks start. We went shopping this weekend to find things for the nursery walls and didn't find anything. I fly home to NY in 10 days for my showers. Super excited about that!! Just been busy busy busy!! xoox


----------



## onebumpplease

Fab news Snow! The showers will be fab! My coat doesn't do up very well and my bump ain't that big. Been wondering if I'll get away without it. Remember I live in Scotland and spring could still be months off!


----------



## Torres

Doing up my coat is a faint memory to me! Ha!
Onebump - congrats on team pink! I was in the same boat as you with dd#1 - I so wanted a boy. Now I can honestly say I would not change her for any boy in the world! I am surprised though, I thought you would have a boy. How are you feeling?!

Snow - almost third tri! That is crazzzyyyy! It honestly seems like yesterday when you were going through your fertility treatments! Do you still do acupuncture btw? How are you feeling? Post some pics of the nursery, I can't wait to see it.

Leinz - remember this is temporary. You will have a beautiful smile and your confidence back very soon. I can imagine it would be very difficult, but it's all for the best and your life will be better off for doing it. How are the girls? Getting used to having two? Tell me honestly - is it much harder or do you find it a little easier because you've experienced an infant before?

Babyhopes - how are you doing? Fill us in!

Afm - sorry I've been AWOL. I've been really quiet in all aspects of my life lately tbh. The fear of experiencing preeclampsia/HELLP again has started to overwhelm me. Yesterday didnt help as I started with epigastric pain, spots in vision and raised bp. I ended up going to triage and thankfully my OB was the dr on call! They monitored me for a few hours, took blood, checked my reflexes and urine. My Bp is elevated for me (130's over low 80's, compared to my norm of 90's over 50's.), I still have a little protein in my urine (nothing to freak out about), I am hyper reflexive, my platelets are on the low side of normal, but all my other blood work is good. So I do not have HELLP or even preeclampsia at the mo. He allowed me to go home, with orders of bed rest (nothing new) and monitoring my bP and urine. He also told me that if I get even the slightest increase of symptoms to call his cell ASAP. 
Having all of those tests brought back a lot of traumatic memories and I have been anxious and emotional since. I know I'm good right now, and in the best of care, but once you go through something so scarey, it's hard not to worry anyway. 
I go back to the hospital on Thursday morning and I see him on Friday. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## onebumpplease

I feel ok, still find it difficult to believe this is really happening, which makes me worry. 
Torres :hugs: the end is in sight. Can't believe the day is nearly here!


----------



## Torres

Don't worry Onebump! It is real and your little princess will be here before you know it. You're almost halfway! 

Afm- full term today!!!! Baby is doing great and everything is actually great with me! Had my triage appt this morning - protein is gone from my urine, blood work is perfect, bp is stable! I am getting the feeling that everything is going to be fine from now on! #sohappy!
I still have headaches and a bit of epigastric pain, but the dr isn't worried and neither am I! 
I see my OB tomorrow. He's going to do the strep b swab and I'm hoping an internal to see if i'm dilated or effaced at all. 
I'm so relieved to finally start feeling excited and not anxious!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay you made it to full term! Congratulations.

And with a miraculous disappearance of bad stuff, woot!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: eeeeek 3rd trimester! So exciting!

Torres: It's so much easier with DD #2, not because I've did the newborn before. But, because I did a hard first year dealing with appt. and major sugeries etc. DD #1 is into everything but overall an easy toddler. 

I'm so happy you are feeling relief and are anxious! Happy full term! I'm so amazed by all you've went through. Almost there now! :wohoo:

AFM: I'M CRAZY! DH and I are waiting on my first AF after giving birth to come and go. We will be TTC #3 straight away! Our last planned and done. I've been eating extra protien and iron and taking those prenatals. I doubt I fall pg the first month, but if I do, I may end up with (2) 2013 babies! :)


----------



## Torres

Wow Leinz!!! You are crazy!!! Hahaha, just joking love. I thought you wanted to wait till fall though? 
Your af should be around soon. Does that mean you're trying that cycle? Or you're going to TTC after af #2?! 
Best of luck, and I can't wait to go through yet another journey with you!

Had my OB appt yesterday and he is cautiously optimistic that everything will work out okay! He does have some modified instructions for me though.
- I am to go to the hospital pretty much as soon as labour starts. I have to be having regular, painful contractions, but e said even of they are coming 8 - 10 mins apart, he wants me in the hospital to be monitored. 
- If baby is slow coming down and the possibility of use of forceps or vacuum is mentioned (if it's another OB delivering), I am to get a c-section. This is because dd#1 got stuck (shoulder dystocia) and she was only 6lbs 9ozs. Hopefully my pelvis will have stretched enough for a bigger baby this time - I really don't want a c-section. 
And lastly, I will not be discharged for at least 48 - 72 hours after delivery (norm for vag is 24, and 48 for c-section). He wants to keep me in because my pre-e spiked 36 hours after I delivered dd#1 and that's when I developed HELLP.
I feel good knowing all bases are being covered. 
Bump & snow - any names yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, I thought we were too. But, DH and I are anxious. We are going to right after first AF. Whenever she gets here. I just want my body to have a good cleaning.

I'm glad your DR. has thought of everything! All my prayers for an easier delivery. :hugs: I can't wait for your baby update! She's going to be here soon. Eeeek! :cloud9:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinz good luck! Wow, imagine 2 2013 babies. Sounds like you're finding it easy if you're all ready for no3
Torres sounds like a good plan of action with all eventualities covered. Can't wait to 'meet' your baby.

No names, we have a decent sized list, waiting till after 20 week scan to put any more thought into it.


----------



## snowflakes120

I love that you have such a great plan Torres! Sounds like a great doctor you have! I think you will be A-OK! Yeah for Full term!

Leinz - Glad we aren't the only ones that plan to be crazy. Soon after AF arrives after baby boy, we are going to NTNP, considering how long it too for us to conceive baby #1, we figured it wouldn't hurt to just keep things casual and if it happens it happens type of thing. Good luck to you!!

Onebump - Great that you guys already have a good list going. We still don't have much.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks for your support ladies! We are super excited and are looking forward to AF's arrival. :) It would be crazy to get pg right away. We shall see what happens. I'm finding it super easy with 2 babies. In most part because I have a huge support system, and a DH that expects nothing of me other than caring for our babies. I'm anxious about completing our family. :)

Snow: I sure hope it doesn't take you that long for #2. :)

Onebump: Can't wait to know your names.


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, we are hoping to start trying in the new year for no 2, dep. on AF etc. I feel the same Snow, who knows how long it could take and will be nice to ntnp for a bit as baby will be keeping us busy still


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, I've heard that you are more fertile within the 3 months of giving birth. :)


----------



## Torres

My mom had a terrible time of getting pregnant with my brother (he is older). It took her something crazy like 5 years. She then had no problem for me whatsoever. So hopefully whatever held you back from conceiving right away is better and you both conceive fast! 
I "think" we are done after this baby. Although a part of me aches for a boy, and I know DH would love a boy, I just don't know. I mean, if everything goes smoothly from now on, we may consider it. But if pre-e and/or HELLP develops again than no. :(
Snow - aren't you back in NY for your shower? If so, can't wait to hear about it (and see pics?!). If not, when is it? 
Beautiful sunny day here, and even though it was cold, I brought dd to the park after swimming lessons. It was SO flipping nice to be outside for an extended period of time and breathe in all that fresh air. I am so not a winter person. I need sun and fresh air!


----------



## onebumpplease

I hope it all goes smoothly so you can consider a third x


----------



## snowflakes120

Looks like we can all be TTC/bump buddies again possibly!! Our thread will live on!! :kiss:

I fly home to NY on Thursday and stay til Monday. My showers are Sat and Sun. Super excited! Not much has been bought from my registry - I am thinking that most people are going to give me gift cards seeing as I am flying up???!!! :shrug: But my MIL is driving down in early May for Hubby's Graduation so we have it planned that she would just drive the big stuff down and everyone knows that but I don't know. I don't mind gift cards because it means I can buy what I want and need the most!!

Torres - I hear ya girl. I live in the Southeast. I moved away from the cold for a reason!! I am so sick of winter!! It is March - It's supposed to be warm!! Come on Spring!! I am impatiently waiting!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: You might change your mind. I couldn't imagine being ready to TTC again when I was full term with another. It's miserable. And especially with how rough this pregnancy has been. :hugs: It's nice to hear that you enjoyed a nice beautiful day at the park with DD. :)

Snow: Yay for your showers and hubby graduating also! It would be nice to get more gift cards than anything else. :) I hardly had anyone buy from my registry either with DD #1. I didn't have a baby shower with #2. Family and friends still brought gifts to the hospital or afterwards when we settled at home. Enjoy your celebrations... Its fun to celebrate baby! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

1 week today till my scan, woohoo!
How's things ladies?


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - How ya holding up? Only got a short few days left!

One Bump - Counting down til the ultrasound! Have you started thinking about the nursery at all?

Leinz - OV is coming up soon for you!!

Showers were very nice! It was great to see family!! I didn't get as much gift cards as I thought. And no one went off the registry at all! I am thankful for what I got which was a TON of clothes. We will need to get alot of the essentials ourselves though. Oh well. Thank god for the completion 10% off coupons they will send me.


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies! 

Bump - Almost 20 weeks! Wow! Can't wait to see the new ultrasound pics! How are you feeling?

Snow - Post some shower pics! I love shower pics. Are you back home now? I'm glad you got to spend time with family - that's always so nice. 
How are you feeling? Only 3 more months to go! May sound like a longish time, but it will flyyyy by I'm sure!

AFM - Everything is staying so good and I could not be happier. No major signs of pre-eclampsia/HELLP, baby is great and it's almost over! I've been pretty hormonal the past week or so and getting very uncomfortable, but the main thing is baby and I are healthy and I am focusing on that!
I had a membrane sweep this morning, as I was 2cm and my OB said my cervix was favourable. Holy crap balls it hurt. I was not expecting that at all. The nurse had to comfort me. :blush: He apologized (not that he even needed to) and said that he went rougher than normal because he really wants it to work as he doesn't want me to go to 40 weeks. Reasons being - baby seems like she's going to be big and Laia had shoulder dystocia at 6lbs 9ozs so each day that passes increases my chance of c-section, and because the longer I go, the higher risk of pre-e/hellp coming back. So fingers crossed! I immediately had bleeding and cramping, but they have both calmed down. I probably should have came home and bounced on my exercise ball, but....I took a nap. :haha: I only slept for about 3 1/2 hours last night and I figured that I would need the rest if I were going to go into labour today/tonight. 
Hubby went to work, so my mom is with me. We are going to go shopping to try and get things going. I would really like to have this baby anytime between 7pm tonight and 7am tomorrow as my OB is the Dr on call. 
I'll keep you posted if/as things progress.


----------



## onebumpplease

Walk lots and lots when shopping, hope the sweep works!

Yup Snow, we originally chose a set worth £700, but decided we could do with spending less, so we have seen some stuff we like at Ikea online. Going to go buy some of it on Friday night, ooooo
I bought a Doppler and heard the heartbeat last night, was SO amazing. I can't wait to meet our baby. It's still dragging by! Keep waiting on the flying by of time :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhhhh!! She's coming soon then for you Torres!! I am so excited - I can't wait to see her!! I am demanding pics already! Yes, do your walking and shopping!! Praying for a smooth and easy delivery for you tonight (hopefully)!!

Ohhh yeah for buying the furniture One Bump!! How exciting!! I swear my doppler was the best $55 I have ever spent!!

Here's a pic from my shower. I only have this one as other people were taking pictures and I didn't ask for any! Doh!

I'm on the left duh! with my belly. My cousin is on the right.
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/540766_10152673817485204_1186748672_n_zpsa12993d5.jpg


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow :cloud9: you look amazing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Yay, not long at all until scan now! So exciting! :) 

Snow: You are gorgeous and your bump is beautiful. Pregnancy looks good on you, so radient! I'm glad you had a wonderful time at your showers. :)

Torres: I hope when you ready this... you are holding your sweet little girl. And everything went so much better than you ever dreamed. Keeping you in my thoughts. :hugs:

AFM: Zoela is great, 8 weeks already. Its crazy how fast time flies when you aren't counting the days/weeks. :) She holds her head up good, smiles and follows Mom & Dad with her eyes. Growing like a weed. 

As for TTC. Well, its CD10 and I started OPK, but I don't think she'll be here for about 8-10 days yet.


----------



## Torres

Zoela is 8 weeks already?! Oh my goodness, where the heck does the time go? Has chloe adjusted well? 
Afm - still pregnant! Still losing plug and getting some pains, but nothing regular. I have my OB triage appt this morning, so we'll see what they say. I got a decent night sleep, so I don't plan on resting again until I have this baby! 

Snow - you look fantastic. I will def take a 39 week pic today and post it when I can. Do any of you know how to post a pic directly from an iPhone?


----------



## Torres

Appt went well. Everything is good. Went to the mall after to walk around for a couple hours but that didn't really do anything. Came home, took a little nap and woke up to some nausea and period type pains. Now just waiting to see if anything happens!


----------



## onebumpplease

Oooo I am so excited! Hope that's it all moving!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope something is happening right now. :) 39 weeks is miserable. :hugs: I know right! She's two months old in like 50 minutes! Eeeek! Chloe still adores her and hasn't shown an ounce of jealousy. I've been having fun with picking out Easter bows, dresses, shoes and tights... I've already ordered their Halloween costumes too... They will be leopards and I will have to learn and hope they let me get into the face paint.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Leinz, leopards, too cute!


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - Every AM I hope to see an update that you are at the hospital in labor! FX today is the day!

Leinz - How cute about the Easter outfits! I see you are a planner just like I about Halloween!!! You are going to have the cutest 2 leopards on the block!

One Bump - Happy 50% done!! Yeahhhh 20 weeks today!!


----------



## Torres

Leinz - when you get a chance, I would love to see an updated pic of Zoela and Chloe! 
I was looking at easter dresses yesterday. I never thought of getting them matching ones till now! May be hard because there will be such a big difference in size!

Onebump- half way there! So exciting! It seems like your pregnancy is going by wayyy faster than mine has!

Snow - third tri!!! He'll be here before we know it! You must be feeling tons of movement by now eh? 

Afm - well it's been 47 1/2 hours since my OB stripped my membranes so I think it's safe to say it didn't really work.
I mean, I have been losing plug like there is no tomorrow, and I have had some "false alarms", but that's just it, they've been false alarms.
I'm actually kind of angry with my OB. He told me from the beginning that he would not allow me to go 40 weeks due to all the complications I had with Laia. And now here I am, 6 days away from 40 weeks. If I have to have a c-section because baby is too big, or if I develop pre-e/HELLP again, I am going to probably pretty much hate him. Even all the nurses I see at my weekly appts are surprised he hasn't induced me yet.
So with the thought of a possible c-section/return of pre-e/HELLP combined with the fact I was never mentally prepared to be pregnant this long, is making me quite miserable. Okay, rant over.
I will update if anything happens.


----------



## onebumpplease

That doesn't sound right at all. Wish you could get a second opinion!


----------



## Torres

Lots of pressure, some back pain, strongish crampy feelings and contractions averaging 6ins apart, for the past 2 hours. The thing is, they are not "oh my goodness" painful contractions. They are very similar to all the preterm contractions I've had. 
I dont want to go to the hospital just to be sent back home.
I'll give it another hour or so and see what happens.


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh, fingers crossed. I imagine I'll think I'm in labour way too early :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Stalking the thread!!


----------



## Torres

No progression. Only difference is I feel sick to my stomache and feel like I want to be alone. 
With Laia I didn't exactly want to be alone, but I got really quiet and went into my own little world.
I'll let you know if things progress or stop.


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh honey, missed last update, was in bed. Hoping things have progressed for you.


----------



## Torres

Still no progression.


----------



## onebumpplease

Boooo!


----------



## Impatientone

Good luck to you :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Bummer Torres!!!


----------



## Torres

Finally! Some change!
Hubby made a nice spicy breakfast and finished it off with some pineapple.
DTD has been off the table since my membrane sweep, as it made it wayyy too sore down there, but I heard the big O can get things going. So hubby worked his magic
and even worked in some nipple stimulation. Contractions seemed to be getting a bit stronger and then.......
They stopped! I am officially not even in early stage labour anymore. 
Like wth?!?!?! 
But tbh I guess I'd rather have no symptoms than false symptoms that drive me crazy and keep me on my toes.
My new attitude - she will come when she's ready and there is not a darn thing I can do about it. I just reallllly hope I have her before thursday, or I will be stuck in the hospital on Laia's 5th birthday (Sunday).


----------



## onebumpplease

Come on wee one, mummy wants to meet you!


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope u r ok Torres, that last bit must drag in!


----------



## Torres

I'm good bump, thanks for asking. Still very much preggo though. Labour "symptom spotting" is just as gruelling as the tww ss. I'm so tired of feeling a twinge or a pain and thinking "is this it?!?!" Oh and obviously I'm tired of carrying around a massive watermelon in my midsection! Hubby and I went shopping for our daughter's birthday yesterday and I think I may have actually been drooling over "normal" clothes. I can't wait! I didn't buy much maternity at all, so I am very limited on what I can wear right now, and even the cute maternity clothes I loved are starting to feel more like part of a uniform! 
But I have to think positive - it will be over soon and so worth it!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup it can't be much longer now! :thumbup:


----------



## Torres

Here are pics of my bump at 39 weeks. So big and so uncomfortable! I can't wait to have this baby, but I'm scared of all the "all over" weight that I've gained and the bump is hiding. I honestly don't even recognize my thighs anymore :(
I lost it with my first - I can lose it with this one too! *positive thinking*
 



Attached Files:







39-2.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6









39-4.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe love the pic Torres! You look great! May I ask how much weight have you gained? I think you look great!! I hope I look that good when I am nearly 40 weeks!! I sure am starting to feel the weight gain - having to slow down or I seem to get out of breathe so easily - even the stairs at the house are becoming not so fun anymore. I am up about 18 pds as of this AM and have put a good amount on these few past weeks. Like a pound a week. So that means if I keep it up I will gain a total of 28 pds or so. I wanted to keep it around 25 pds but looks like I'll be creeping more towards the 30 pd weight gain or so...


----------



## Torres

As of today - 31 pounds :blush:
I was hoping to keep it around 25 but I have been ravenous the past 7 or 8 weeks! And I'm not going to go hungry when the baby is clearly telling my body to eat! Plus everything is pointing to her being a big baby (ultrasound techs always comment on how chunky she looks, and at last OB appt, the nurse couldn't believe how little "wiggle" room is left in my uterus!).


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Torres you look fantastic. You'll loose the weight no bother!
No wonder you're uncomfy you have a full grown baby squished up in there!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks Torres!! I think you look absolutely great!! Hope your finding some last minute "me" time before baby comes. I hear the last few days is the time to enjoy!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: You will lose it in no time. :) Since you haven't been around.... I'm thinking your little girl might be here now. I hope she is and you update soon. I'm thinking about you!


----------



## Torres

Still pregnant. 40 weeks tomorrow. I had a good cry yesterday to get out stress and frustration. I do feel a bit better, but I'm growing more and more convinced that I'm going to miss Laia's birthday party on Sunday. And I'm so worried that they will have the same birthday - that would be horrible for them! 
I don't even want to see my
OB as I'm so upset with him. Why make all those promises of doing everything possible to avoid pre-e/HELLP and shoulder dystocia when he clearly could care less?!
I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for a c-section, but it makes me so depressed everytime I think about it!

Sorry I've been so negative lately ladies! I swear I'm normally a very positive, happy go lucky person, but this pregnancy has brought out the worst in me! And since I try not to let it interfere with my family life, I tend to let it all out on here!

How are you all doing? How many more days till your scan bump?


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm so angry for you Torres, there's no way you should be here!

My scan was on Monday, all measurements she got were good, but need to go back as she was laid on her back refusing to shift. So still need to check her spine, legs and kidneys.

I started to feel her move on Monday, yesterday she practically didn't stop, but nothing today. Not officially worried, but would love her to kick me to put my mind at ease!


----------



## Torres

Yay movement!!! That is one of the most exciting things of pregnancy! I know once you feel it, you want to feel it all the time, but you won't probably until 28 weeks(ish). 
Did you get any good ultrasound pics? If so - share! 
Any names yet? We still haven't decided 100%! :blush:

I have an appt to see my
OB Friday morning. I honestly don't even want to go. He's either going to want to induce me that day, or at least do another sweep, and I am going to refuse both. If I get induced Friday, I would have her Friday afternoon/night, which would mean I would be released Monday morning from the hospital. Sunday is Laia's 5th bday and we're having her cousins here for a party. And if he does a sweep, that would increase my chances of going into labour withing 48 hours - putting me in the hospital on Sunday.
I think I would rather take the chance of going into labour naturally, and hope that I make it till at least Monday.
What do you guys think? What would you do if you were in my position?


----------



## onebumpplease

I don't know honey. I suppose if they agree you aren't at risk of similar problems like last time, then I don't see why you shouldn't hold out. But I don't know what I would choose in your shoes...


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: If the Dr. doesn't see a problem medically with letting you go a few more days. Why not wait? If Big Sister gets a little sister for birthday it was how it was meant to be. I'm hoping you are in labor right now. :hugs:

Bump: I'm so happy to hear your scan went well. So amazing! Won't be long and your little girl will be here! :wohoo:


----------



## snowflakes120

Torres - I was just reading an article about a week or two ago in a magazine that was talking about how much better it is for the baby for them to stay in longer and to stay in til they were ready. Of course that is given that there are no medical issues. It gave tons of reasons why - however, I couldn't tell you the reasons why to save my life now. So based off that article I say keep her put unless like Leinz said Dr. finds a medical problem. 

One bump - The movements are the best part so far of being PG!! So glad you are feeling them now!! Funnn!! I would have a few days (2-3) inbetween kicks and movement in the beginning. I figured he was was being lazy or moved positions so I couldn't feel him. Then he would start up again!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Snow thanks that's reassuring as haven't felt her much today, maybe a couple of times....


----------



## Torres

Feeling the movements is one thing I'm def going to miss. 
Had my weekly triage appt today - bp is up and I have protein in my urine. Bp isn't crazy high, but is borderline (146/92). My dr is unavalible today as it is a religious holiday for him. The on call dr sent me home anyway, even after the nurse warned her about my past. 
I go see my OB in the morning, so we'll see what he says. 
And I totally know/agree it's better for baby to come on her own time. It's just that from my initial appt with my OB, he said he would never let me go to 40 weeks because of my medical history. He only seemed to change his mind in the past few weeks, which have also been the weeks where he seemed a bit rushed in the appts because he was either going away for a week or had a lot of hospital hours that week, etc. I just feel like I was so well cared for in the beginning and now I've kind of fallen through the cracks.
I will probably read back through this thread in a few weeks and be annoyed with myself for being so dramatic, but hey, I blame it on the hormones!


----------



## Leinzlove

You are not to dramatic, Torres! It will all work out. :hugs:

Bump: I felt less movements at different points all of the time. Active days and non active days.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Torres!!

Thx Leinz


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies! I think today is THE day. Been awake on and off since 1am with painful contractions. Finally around 3:45am woke up for good. Had some bloody show and contractions are def not decreasing in intensity.
I'm going to start a thread in third tri "Torres - 99% sure this Is It"

I can't wait to meet my baby girl! (Pressure is now really on to find a name!)


----------



## onebumpplease

:happydance: yay super excited!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweeeeee!!! Yes!!! So excited!!! Going to find and stalk the thread!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

LOVE the new avatars Leinz and One Bump!!

Torres - Happy Birthday to DD Laia!! I can't wait to see new baby picture!! Also, can't wait to know her name - I know you weren't 100% sure!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you're recovering Torres and your wee girl is going from strength to strength!! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies! We named our beautiful princess Amelia Maren Torres! 
We are both doing fantastic!
We got discharged from the hospital on Sunday, and made it home in time to catch the last half hour or so of Laia's bday party. That was very overwhelming! Do not have 30 people, 10 of which are below the age of 10, at your house when you first bring baby home! I only socialized for about 5 minutes and then took Amelia into my room to nurse. It was just too much too fast!
Since then we have been enjoying such beautiful family time. I have shed many tears of joy since being discharged. I finally had a great birthing experience. Everyone was so kind and caring, and I stayed well. I have been able to bond with Amelia the way I yearned to with Laia. 
I had some abnormalities in my blood work, but they all, except vitamin b12, are improving. I have to change my b12 supplement to sublingual, and if they don't bring my levels up then I need shots. 
We had our appointment at the maternal newborn clinic (it's mandatory 2-3 days post discharge). Amelia is only 1oz away from her birth weight! The nurse was impressed! She said i have enough milk to feed a nursery! Not bad for my B cups (on a good day!). She eats like a champ. She has been having latching problems though and my nipples are proof of that. So we got the much needed help today and I'm looking forward to pain free bfing. Came right in time too as I was getting very discouraged by the pain and discomfort.
We're bringing her for her check up tomorrow at our family dr. We were going to wait till Monday, but her left clavical, which is the side that got stuck in my pelvis, is swollen and bruised. She's not fussy about it and she moves her arm, but it's always best to be checked out. 
Laia is enjoying being a big sister. Her nose is a little out of joint because she's such a mama's girl and not used to sharing my attention, but overall she's doing great. 
Time to wait princess jr for a feed. 
How is everything with you guys? Full update time!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Torres, I couldn't be happier that things went perfect. :cloud9: Ouch for those nipples. I'm glad you are having those tears of joy moments. May we both have them for the rest of our lives. I'm just so happy about it all. Your birth experience, getting to go home for your DD's bday! All of it so nice to hear! :happydance:

AFM: Things are well. DD1 is turning 2 next month, getting ready for that. DD2 is growing fast 75% in weight and 50% height. :) She gets up once a night, so not bad. Smiles and giggles all of the time. :cloud9: Also landing in my first 2ww for #3... Eeeek! I'm crazy! :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Ah Leinzlove, good luck with your tww!! 
Torres, I love the name Amelia, hoping you post a pic for us soon. Sounds like everything is going so well. I am so jealous you have a newborn in your arms! Please let me get my chance!
Have only felt VERY soft movements from the wee one today, so I am now officially worrying that something is wrong :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't worry hun! Easier said than done though, I know! I had days of little movement. Try drinking something cold or standing under the shower head. Worked to get Zoela moving.


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Leinz. Got the Doppler out and that helped calm me down. Think she moved though as its so much softer feeling. Think my chubbiness means it will be quite a while before I feel her outside.


----------



## Torres

The doppler would be so nice to help with those worrying moments! I know it's hard, but try not to worry. Baby still has lots of room in there so it's 100% normal to not feel her all the time. They don't start the kick count till 28 weeks because it's too unreliable before. You have a healthy, growing little princess in you bump, and everything is going to go well and she will be in your arms before you know it!

Leinz- your TWW has started?!? Eeek! So exciting! When is your test date? I def have had yearnings for another infant already. It's such a beautiful experience!
When did Zoela start sleeping for more than 3(ish) hours at a time? I can't remember when Laia did. 

Yesterday was a difficult(ish) day. Not only was it the peak day for baby blues, DH went back to work and it was a bit overwhelming. DH helped by getting laia's lunch ready before he left, but it was still hard to juggle Laia's morning schedule with a hungry 6 day old. I did it though!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Yay for Doppler, it sure helped me a lot. Give it a bit of time, I think most don't feel constant movement until after 24 weeks and kick counts around 28 weeks. I may be off a bit though. Soon though you'll be getting strong jabs that hurt! :hugs:

Torres: Awwww... I hated when DH went back to work. It just happens so fast. You'll get in routine soon, though. It's so much easier then. Zoela was on the every 3 hour routine until about 5 weeks when her feeds were taken up to 5oz. She is on 6oz now and sleeps for about 5-6 hours. Which I consider a full night. I formula feed. 

It's so hard not to have baby fever. I long for my family to be complete. I'm starting to think about birth control options for after baby #3's arrival. Not an easy subject for me as I don't like any method. 

I'll start testing April 5, but most exciting test day being April 7. I can't believe I'm in the wait. We'll see what happens, not expecting much.


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies!

Leinz - Saw on another thread that af showed....boo. You're now waiting till September to ttc again? How are your beautiful girls doing? How are you doing?

Snow - 2 months left! Wow, time is flyyying. Pick out any names yet? How are you feeling? All done the nursery?

Onebump - 3 days till V day! It's really happening....you're going to be a Mommy! Is it sinking in yet? How about you, any names picked out yet? Started the nursery? Planning a shower? Update!

Things are well here. Still trying to figure out this juggling act with two girls. It's great to have so much love, but I'm not going to lie, there have been some hard times. Laia's nose is a bit out of joint, which is totally understandable, but she has really started to not listen. It's frustrating, but I know it's her way of dealing with a new baby, so I really try to be fair yet firm. What makes it difficult though is Amelia pretty much lives on my boobs and in my arms. She wants to nurse and be held by me 24/7. She will stay with DH for a little bit, but not long enough for me to really get some good quality time with Laia. I try to explain the best I can to Laia that things will change as Amelia gets older and she will have her Mommy back, and Amelia will start to be fun for her too.

Here are some pics of Amelia in her first week. I haven't uploaded any new pics. 
She is now 9lbs 4ozs and almost 23 inches long!
 



Attached Files:







amelia1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3









amelia2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3









laiaamelia.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Torres, she is adorable! 

I cant imagine how tricky it must be :shrug: 

Nothing happening here , showers aren't really done here! I don't really have close friends to organise one either. Spare room is nowhere near a nursery! So much to do. I feel baby 3 or 4 times a day which I love.

Yeah I do believe it a lot more now, but still have wobbles.


----------



## snowflakes120

She is gorgeous Torres!! LOVE the last pic with Laia!! Congrats again girl!! Can't believe I am next!! We have a short list on names with about 5 or so. I think we want to meet him before making a decision!! Still feeling great - I can't complain at all!! Next few weeks are going to just fly - we have lots of very busy weekends coming up!! Nursey is just about finished - hubby has just a few things left to hang - and then I promise to post a few pics!! 

One bump - Hooray for V-day

Leinz - Sorry about stupid AF!! 

Still thinking about you Baby Hopes. Would love an update!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Also: Maternity photos are on Sunday which also happens to be my 33rd Birthday (Eeeekkkk!!) I'll share some photos when I get them back from the photographer!! xoxo


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah AF showed, didn't take it hard. My body just wasn't ready and really it just performed a miracle. So, I'm laying off. I'll be going for my forever dreamed about June baby. I tried for it last time, but ended up with a January baby. So we will see what happens. In the meantime, just enjoying my lovely ladies. I got the three of us matching pink flip flops so cute! I also got Zoela her first swimsuit. That was fun. :)

TORRES: Your daughters are so beautiful! Amelia is so precious! :cloud9: She's growing like a weed. Laia will come around. It's an adjustment for sure. It must be hard for her to share Mommy when she's had you to herself for about 5 years. Chloe is going to be 2 this month, and she is content with me just holding them both. I'm not BF either, and I know everyone says BF is easier after 6 weeks. But, I just don't see it. You are amazing!

Bump: Yay, not long now! So exciting! I wish someone would throw you a shower. It was a fun experience with #1. And often here women have them with subsequent pregnancies. That women wasn't me, though.

Snowflake: Yay for maternity photos! And have a lovely birthday! :) April is a lovely month to be born... DD#1 turns 2 on April 25!


----------



## onebumpplease

Leinz, sounds like you are all set, thatwould mean more chance of being bump buddies. If I have a natural birth and healthy baby I'm hoping to start trying early 2014. 

Snow looking forward to the nursery pics. I can't wait till ours is at the nearly stage, will be lovely and yup not long!

I think about babyhopes often hoping she gets her wee baby soon.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: That would be wonderful. Bump buddies again. :) x


----------



## snowflakes120

Just a quick drive by HI! Don't have much to say - just that I'm thinking about y'all!! xoxo

Sneak peek of maternity photos - I haven't gotten them all back - she just gave me a few....

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/733888_581316371892960_133131297_n_zps8c4dfefb.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG hun! You are absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Not only are you stunning, but what a gorgeous reminder. Are you keeping well Snow?


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks ladies! I am doing good. Starting to get big fast - the weight is starting to compound pretty fast as well and I am still trying to get used to it - I know it's a good thing for baby but for some reason I am finding it hard - I have never had weight issues before... I just keep telling myself that it's for a good thing bc it just means baby boy is getting big. He's been super busy in my belly lately. I don't feel as big as I feel I look in the pictures but I guess I am!! 

Onebump - I see you have an appt today - have fun!! 

How are y'all doing???!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

The appointment was ok. Think I have a urine infection. Meh, just waiting on results. But baby's heart was beating away! :-D. I still worry, but am a million times calmer than I was 8 weeks ago!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you find relief from infection, bump. No need for worry, enjoy! :)


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies! 

Snow - Absolutely gorgeous! Makes me wish I would have got professional pics done!

Bump - Uti's are very common during pregnancy, and nothing to worry about!

Leinz - Any reason you've always wanted a June baby?

AFM - My inlaws from Barcelona are here, that's why I've been so quiet. They leave on Wednesday, so I'll do a proper post after they;re gone. All is well though!


----------



## onebumpplease

Torres it's so lovely to hear from you. Hope you've had a pleasant time with the in-laws x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies!!

Just a quick check in as I had an appt today! I am not dilated or effaced at all!! Dr. is pretty sure baby is head down!! They do another internal check in 2 weeks when I'm 38 weeks or if I start having lots of contractions - which I don't think I've had a single one yet!! I have a feeling baby boy is going to be in for the long haul!!

I'm getting super overwhelmed with all the stuff that needs to be done. I feel I won't have the time to do everything. Anxiety is going through the roof. Trying to stay calm but it's just not happening. I'm starting to try to get things done so I can relax but hubby is so freaking busy that he's not around to help. School is over soon and he graduates in like 2 weeks so crunch time is now! Sorry for the quick vent!

xoxo


----------



## onebumpplease

Argh! So will he be around more in two weeks? Just make w/lots of lists so he can see what still needs done, so that if you're right and baby is comfy then he can hit the ground running with lots of help when he's done.
I'm so excited for you, try find something that will help you relax :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Wow snow. I can't believe they checked you so early! I wouldn't really expect you to be dilated yet. Did they say why they checked so early? 
Are you on mat leave yet? Try not to panic about getting everything done. Like bump said, get a list ready for hubby to see. And even if baby comes early, don't worry, he won't know everything isn't "ready". :)
How are you feeling? You're in the home stretch! I can't believe how fast time is flying by. It legit feels like last week when we were all ttc! Do you have any sort of birth plan? 

Bump - how are you feeling chica? Is your little princess kicking up a storm? Have you started the nursery? Picked out a name?

Leinz - how are the girls? How's your house coming along? Still lots to do? As I'm sure you saw, I'm now following you on twitter! 

Afm - Amelia went for a check up on Friday - she's doing great! Up to 11lbs 2ozs. There is a long story I have to update you all on, but I'm having a cuddle with my girls so I'll do it soon. 

Babyhopes - if you read this, you're in my thoughts and I hope all is well. Big hugs.


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you're story is a happy one :thumbup:

We have a shortlist of names Torres, so getting there. She has busy days and quiet days, has me worrying. My right foot is really swollen, swollen so trying to keep it up, not as easy as it should be!


----------



## Torres

Why is your foot so swollen? 
Amelia had very quiet days that had me freaking, so I totally get it. As long as she meets the min requirement she's good! Always trust your instinct though!

Amelia is eating right now so it's hard to type one handed so I'll just give the short version! She was born with a broken right clavicle, due to the shoulder dystocia. It wasn't obvious at first, but after a couple of days the area started to swell and go black and blue, so we brought her to our family Dr when she was a few days old. He suggested sending her for a x-ray, but we decided against it. We have been bringing her weekly to see him and he said she is fine (no nerve damage, it seems to be healing very well) but we stil had to bring her to be assessed by a physiotherapist as she was tilting her head to the one side (away from the break). We now have to do some stretches with her at home to loosen up the muscles on her right side of her neck. She doesn't seem to mind them which is great! The physiotherapist thinks the stretches will be enough to correct it (we've already seen improvement), but there is a possibility that she made need paediatric physio in a couple of months.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw the poor wee soul :hugs: Glad she's improving all the time though :thumbup:

It's fluid retention, suppose my ankle, more than foot, it's sore to walk on. Feel like those pregnancy symptoms are really kicking in now!


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw the poor wee soul :hugs: Glad she's improving all the time though :thumbup:

It's fluid retention, suppose my ankle, more than foot, it's sore to walk on. Feel like those pregnancy symptoms are really kicking in now!


----------



## snowflakes120

So glad she is OK and you guys will be able to repair it what seems pretty easily. Kisses to her! My check was just routine - I guess they figure since they are doing the Strep B test they might as well go in and see if anything is going on. They do it at 36 weeks and then not again til 38 unless I happen to have lots of contractions.

Hope your swollenness has gone down a bit One Bump. As of today, I couldn't get my wedding rings on my fingers. Little piggy fingers now. I took your advice and made a list for hubby. It reallly helped so thank you so much for the idea. And we are slowly widdling it down - he was able to help a ton this weekend!! 

Can't believe that I am full term on Thursday. Where has the time gone!!?? So excited. Still no contractions or anything indicating that he's coming soon. Just staying patient - I know he is better off inside then outside. I'd like to have him as close to 40 weeks as possible bc I know it is the best for him. Gonna be a busy weekend - family is all coming in from NY for hubby's graduation!! Time to celebrate!! Hubby also got a new job and starts next Monday. We are so excited - all our hard struggles and dedication these past few years to get here has paid off - it is a dream job for hubby.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Snow,big congrats to your hubby :happydance:

The swelling did go down, but it's back. Oh well. I can't believe it's nearly time Snow...your wee baby will be in your arms in no time :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snowflakes- Eeeeeek! You're about to be a new Mommy! Everything will work itself out. :)

Torres: Amelia will be just fine! Poor baby! I'm glad that you both are ok. My friends baby is also having therapy for her neck. Glad to have you following on Twitter. DH got me into it. 

Onebump: Must be a :pink: thing! Zoela had many quiet days too. I would try all kinds of things to get her moving! Happy 3rd Trimester! Not long now! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

One Bump - Congrats on 3rd tri!! Final stretch of the road!! 

Awe I see you girls are following each other on twitter. I don't have twitter but I do have Facebook. I'll be y'all friends - I feel like I "know" y'all. If you know what I mean.... Just let me know I'll PM you guys my name and stuff so we can be friends if you want!! ;)

Had an appt today. Was hoping for a check but they don't start til next week so I'll just have to be patient for another week. Boo!! Everything is still going fine. No issues. Baby is head down. Dr. said baby won't be big but I wasn't really expecting that as I am quite small myself. I still keep telling myself that baby will be late!!


----------



## onebumpplease

:hiya: Snow, all sounds good, this last wee bit seems to be dragging!
I'll pm you


----------



## Leinzlove

You can both friend me. It would be wonderful as I have a hard time keeping up on BNB! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Got you Snow and sent a request Leinz :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

I got all you girls on FB now! xo

One bump - Sure is dragging is right!! Hope you are doing well. Are you working on nursery yet or anything?

I had my weekly appt this AM. Super bummed. I am not dilated (dr. even said cervix was closed) and my effacement is "nothing to write home about" (no clue on that!) So I think baby boy isn't going to be coming soon. I do want him to stay in closer to 40 weeks but was hoping for some sort of progression at least. I just hope my body does what it is supposed to but wouldn't be too surprised if it didn't because it has let me down so much in the past!! They did do a super quick like 5 sec US and he is def head down - at least that was good news. Just hanging out and being patient for the time being!


----------



## onebumpplease

Well head down sounds good at least. 
To think that within a month you'll be holding your baby is pretty exciting!

I'm just a moan at the minute, feel like a whale and really sore always!


----------



## Torres

Snow - I can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone! Like Bump said - he will be in your arms within a months time! 
I imagine it was disappointing to hear that you are not dialated, but you can go from nothing to having a baby later that same day, so it doesn't really mean too much. With DD #1, I was 0 on my check on Wednesday, 2cm on Thursday (I was going to the hospital almost daily due to BP), and was 2 1/2 when I was finally induced on the Sunday. 
And you're right to want to have him closest to 40 weeks as possible. Even though you are considered full term at 37 weeks, it is much better for the baby to stay in those extra three weeks! I'm so excited for you!!!! Has your ob discussed a plan of action if you go over?

Bump - I sympathize with you about being a moan - I was the same. Don't worry though love, all the aches and discomfort go away and you are left with the love of your life! 

Leinz - I can't get enough of your girls on fb! They are so adorable!

Things are good here. Amelia is 2 months today! She has a bit of a cold though so I'm putting off her shots till it's gone. 
I fall more and more in love with her everyday. Her personality is starting to show and when she smiles, her eyes smile in the most beautiful way imaginable! 
Her collar bone is mostly healed. She still has a bump, but the dr said that will be there for probably a few years.


----------



## snowflakes120

Kellan Michael was born on May 25 at 6:20pm. 7.8 pds and 20.5". We are so in love already!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Snow! Wonderful news, looking forward to detail and pix...


----------



## Torres

Congrats snow! Love the name! I, like bump, cannot wait to hear the story and see pics! So excited for you! 

You know what that means bump - you're next!!! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Argh Torres!! That's crazy talk ;-). It still feels pretty unreal at times. And it feels forever away, hence why we still have so much to do!


----------



## Torres

Update time ladies!

Bump- saw on fb that your brother isn't well, my prayers are with him and your family. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

I don't know if you ever check BNB anymore Baby Hopes. But just wanted to say I am thinking about you. Hope all is well and would love an update.


----------

